# The 2020 Half Century (50km or 50 mile) a month challenge



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2019)

THIS THREAD IS FOR RIDE REPORTS ONLY - discussions should take place over in the 2020 chatzone

There were already challenge threads for monthly imperial centuries (100 mile rides) and metric centuries (100 km or 62.14 mile rides). I thought it would be a nice idea to come up with an easier challenge for those who don't have the time, energy or inclination to do the longer rides so @ColinJ created the half century challenge in 2015. It was a success, so by popular request, it will take place again every year from now on

Your challenge is to do at least one half century ride every calendar month of the year. You can arbitrarily choose to do 50 km (31.07 mile) or 50 mile rides in any given month depending on how you feel at the time, what the weather is like, and how much free time you have. If you fail to do one or the other, then your challenge has come to an end and will have to be restarted later. If you start off on one of the century challenges, but fail for some reason, you can always drop down into this challenge and keep on going!

You can start when you like, but (in keeping with the other 2 challenges) a bronze star can be awarded for those who do a half century every month from January to December. (The imperial century riders get a gold star, and the metric century riders get a silver star. These are small graphics which can be displayed in the signature line under your posts.)

If you would like to keep a points tally, award yourself 1 point for a 50 km ride, 2 points for 50 miles, 3 points for 100 km or 4 points for 100 miles, *5 points for 200km**, 6 points for 150 miles***. Obviously one ride can only score one lot of points. (*** Added 25th June 2017*)

I suggest an extra challenge for those of us who want to keep track of points - try and beat your previous best points tally. If this is your first go at the half century challenge, look at how the points are calculated and set yourself a realistic challenge (12 points would be the minimum that you could score if you completed one half century ride per month.)

I hope that this challenge is feasible for most of you. I know that 100+ km can seem an awfully long way for many cyclists, so perhaps 50+ km would be a more approachable challenge.

The imperial century riders use one system for reporting their rides but we have adopted a different one. Each ride merits a brief report in this thread including: Date of ride, distance ridden, route taken, number of points earned (if you are bothering to keep track of them), elevation gain on ride (if you want to track that).

For ride reports after the first one, take a copy of your previous ride report post and put that in a new post with details of your latest ride added after that. [For riders who do a lot of long rides, that could mean reposting a lot of long posts. You might like to just update your ride reports at the end of each month instead?]

Optionally, finish each report post with your accumulated distance, and/or points and/or elevation gain for the year so far. Take a look at THIS PAGE from the 2015 thread and you will get the idea.

Enjoy the challenge!


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jan 2020)

01 Jan 50.46 miles. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp 325m 2 points
Total 2 points


----------



## Jon George (1 Jan 2020)

*1st Jan*
Ipswich - Claydon - Needham Market - Coddenham - Crowfield - Hemmingstone - Barham - Henley - Westerfield - Ipswich
(We're off! Good luck everyone!)
*52 km
1 Point

Total Points: 1*


----------



## The Bystander (1 Jan 2020)

January:
*1st* Walgrave, Old, Loddington, Thorpe Malsor, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Draughton, Mawsley, home
*50.9km*


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Jan 2020)

*1st January 2020
56.34 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cattal, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

Running total: 1 point *


----------



## AndreaJ (1 Jan 2020)

1st January 2020
51.45km- Loppington,Nonely, Tilley, Wem, Barkers Green, Aston, Wem, Creamore, Waterloo, Coton,CotonWood, Prees, Tilstock, Alkington, Fenns Bank, Whixall, Northwood and home.
1 point.
5th January 2020
51.7 km Northwood, Welshampton, Lyneal, Loppington, Myddlewood, Myddle, Alterton, Clive, Wem, Barkers Green, Aston, Wem, Creamore, Edstaston, Horton and home.
1 point
12th January 2020
54.49km Horton, Loppington, Burlton, Myddle, Nonely, Tilley, Wem, Barkers Green, Aston, Wem, Edstaston, AbbeyGreen, Coton, Tilstock,Whixall, Foxholes, Horton and home.
1 point
19th January 2020
53.46km Northwood, Welshampton, Ellesmere, Lee, Spunhill, Lyneal, Loppington, Burlton, Brandwood, Nonely, Tilley, Wem, Barkers Green, Aston, Wem, Horton and home.
1 point
26th January 2020
61.57km Northwood, Welshampton, Ellesmere, Trench, Elson, Ellesmere, Lee, Spunhill, Colemere, English Frankton, Brown Heath, Loppington, Horton, Ryebank, Abbeygreen, Whixall, Northwood and home.
1 point
Running total 5 points


----------



## Domus (1 Jan 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points

Running total 2 points


----------



## tallliman (1 Jan 2020)

1st January: 50km round Leicestershire, 1pt


----------



## kapelmuur (2 Jan 2020)

Off the mark!

2nd January. Hale Barns, A555, Poynton, Wilmslow, Morley Green, Airport Village, Higher Timperley. 50.7km. 1 point.


----------



## iandg (2 Jan 2020)

*January:*
02/01/20: Dumfries CC "Hair o' the Dog" club Ride (Dumfries) https://www.strava.com/activities/2975309554 73.9km 1 Point

*Total: *1 point


----------



## Domus (3 Jan 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 3points


----------



## Rob and Alison (3 Jan 2020)

January.
3rd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43340197 Solo with Stig


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Jan 2020)

*JANUARY

4th: *Swarkestone, Aston-on-Trent, Ambaston, Shardlow, Sutton Bonington, Long Whatton, Kegworth, Castle Donington, Melbourne, Swarkestone 34.61mi/55.7km *1 Point*

Month Total: *1 Point*
Challenge Total: *1 Point*


----------



## bruce1530 (4 Jan 2020)

January:
4th: Saltcoats-Portencross-Largs-Saltcoats. 51k
25th: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Paisley, mainly on NCN7 and NCN73. 54k
26th: Saltcoats-Portencross-Largs-Saltcoats. 51k


Total: 3 point


----------



## Spinney (4 Jan 2020)

*I am going to attempt to get a minimum of 2 points per month.* Making a public declaration here to shame myself into doing it! 

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery


----------



## steverob (4 Jan 2020)

*4th January: 31.67 miles *- Lumpy route round the outskirts of town taking on a handful of local mini-climbs - nothing particularly big, but enough to get the legs pumping and the heart rate raised - https://www.strava.com/activities/2981316756 - 1 point

*Total so far: 1 point*


----------



## bluenotebob (4 Jan 2020)

January 4th Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Chalais – la Ville ès Olives – Lac de Loscouët-sur-Meu – la Gautraie – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – les Treize Chênes – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 68.35km 1 point


----------



## footloose crow (4 Jan 2020)

Jan 4 - 2020 begins! North Coast circuit - Truro to Perranporth and along the coast to S Agnes and back to Truro. 32 miles


----------



## StuartG (4 Jan 2020)

*January*
4th: 50.36 miles: Sydenham-Coulsdon-Outwood-Horne-Lingfield-Godstone-Beckenham-Sydenham [F]

2 points
[A] Condor Acciaio [F] Condor Fratello


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Jan 2020)

January 4th - 55km - Denmark 🇩🇰

https://strava.app.link/Ydh7nlOEY2. 

8th February - Denmark - 55km


----------



## Fiona R (4 Jan 2020)

*January 2020
Cumulative all challenges 7pts
This challenge (rides 50km><100km only) 2pts
Sat 4th 56km 563m **Brockley Chew loop* Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Chew Stoke-West Harptree-Bishop Sutton-Chew Stoke-Winford-Barrow Gurney-Long Ashton-Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
Sun 5th 70km 598m **BRCC to Old Down Country Park* Home-Nailsea-Pill-Avonmouth Bridge-Hallen-Easter Compton-Tockington-Easter Compton-Bristol/Portway-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
Sat 11th* *225km 2353m **GWR Chalke and Cheese Audax* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Warminster-Boyton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Bruton-Wells-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Warmley *5pts*


----------



## C R (5 Jan 2020)

January 5th, St Peters, Worcester, Claines, Droitwich, Hanbury Wharf, Grafton Flyford, Naunton Beauchamp, Pinvin, Drakes Broughton, Wadborough, Littleworth, home. 52.5 km, 1 point.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Jan 2020)

Jan 5th 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey , Mountsorrel ,Hoton ,Wymeswold ,Seagrave ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Cropston ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 1
Points in all challenges 5


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Jan 2020)

*5 January 54.81 km / 34.06 miles - Club Social Ride - 1 point*
Bolsover - Clipstone - Edwinstowe - Clowne - Bolsover

*Total Points: 1*


----------



## lane (5 Jan 2020)

*January*

5th - 82km - Packington - https://www.strava.com/activities/2984702594 - 2 points


*Total 2 points*


----------



## Jenkins (5 Jan 2020)

January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938


----------



## Jon George (6 Jan 2020)

Jenkins said:


> https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938


How many churches did you claim?


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jan 2020)

Jon George said:


> How many churches did you claim?


Hi Jon, only eleven but all of the round tower style with the stops listed in the ride thread. Passed loads of other "normal" ones!


----------



## Osprey (6 Jan 2020)

Jan 5th. 61km. Llanmorlais Loughor, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Gorseinon, Gowerton. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2983595743


----------



## iandg (8 Jan 2020)

*January:*
02/01/20: Dumfries CC "Hair o' the Dog" club Ride (Dumfries) https://www.strava.com/activities/2975309554 73.9km 1 Point
08/01/20 Galloway Forest Gravel Ride (Gatehouse of Fleet) https://www.strava.com/activities/2993456482 63.3km 1 Point 

*Total: *2 points


----------



## Jon George (10 Jan 2020)

*10th Jan*
Ipswich – Claydon - Needham Market – Combs Ford – (A loop out to the west) – Stowmarket – Creetings – Claydon – Ipswich
*57.5 km
1 Point

Total Points: 2*


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Jan 2020)

January 5th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Ettington, Butlers Marston, Harbury, Offchurch, Warwick. 39miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/2983393237


----------



## C R (12 Jan 2020)

January 12th, Kempsey, Kerswell Green, Kinnersley, Earls Croome, Baughton, Defford, Eckington, Great Comberton, Little Comberton, Pershore, Pinvin, Drakes Broughton, Besford Bridge, Wadborough, Littleworth, Norton, Home. 54.1 km, 1 point.

2 points total.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jan 2020)

Jan 5th 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey , Mountsorrel ,Hoton ,Wymeswold ,Seagrave ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Cropston ,Anstey
Jan 10th 37.1 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Asfordby ,Nice pie for breakfast ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 2
Points in all challenges 6


----------



## gavgav (12 Jan 2020)

12th January (50.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total = 1 point


----------



## Jenkins (12 Jan 2020)

I've already posted the metric 50 below, but this is now joined by the imperial 50.

*Metric 50s*
January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938

*Imperial 50s*
January 12th, Ipswich, Newbourne, back to Ipswich & home, 52.9 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3005419997


----------



## Domus (12 Jan 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points

Running total 5points


----------



## Saluki (12 Jan 2020)

January 
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jan 2020)

Jan 5th 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey , Mountsorrel ,Hoton ,Wymeswold ,Seagrave ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Cropston ,Anstey
Jan 12th 37.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Asfordby ,Nice pie for breakfast ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jan 13th 35.9 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Belton ,Diesworth ,Long Wharton ,Normanton ,Cotes ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 3
Points in all challenges 7


----------



## aferris2 (15 Jan 2020)

01 Jan 50.46 miles. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m. 2 points
15 Jan 60.56 km Strava Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m. 1 point
Total 3 points


----------



## Jon George (17 Jan 2020)

*17th Jan*
Ipswich – Henley – Crowfield – The Stonhams – Stowupland – Stowmarket – The Creetings – Claydon – Ipswich
*57.8 km
1 Point

Total Points: 3*


----------



## Vantage (17 Jan 2020)

17 Jan. 72.5km. 1 point.
Bolton - Walkden - Eccles - Sale - Altrincham - Dunham Town - High Legh - Great Budworth - Comber Bach - Little Leigh - Acton Bridge - Little Leigh - Comber Bach - Antrobus - Campsite.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Jan 2020)

Jan 5th 31.6 miles 1 point
Anstey , Mountsorrel ,Hoton ,Wymeswold ,Seagrave ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Cropston ,Anstey
Jan 12th 37.1 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Asfordby ,Nice pie for breakfast ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jan 13th 35.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Belton ,Diesworth ,Long Wharton ,Normanton ,Cotes ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jan 18th 39.2 miles 1 point
Anstey, Sileby ,Barrow ,Willoughby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Rothley ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 4
Points in all challenges 14


----------



## steverob (18 Jan 2020)

*4th January: 31.67 miles *- Lumpy route round the outskirts of town taking on a handful of local mini-climbs - nothing particularly big, but enough to get the legs pumping and the heart rate raised - https://www.strava.com/activities/2981316756 - 1 point
*18th January: 36.76 miles *- Went out late because I didn't fancy the look of the overnight frost still on the roads, which therefore limited me to just a 50K ride when I'd hoped to go further. Still fun though - https://www.strava.com/activities/3022105494 - 1 point

*Total so far: 2 points*


----------



## Houthakker (18 Jan 2020)

*January*
18th Jan – Lytham to Fleetwood and back – 33 miles – 1 Point
*Total – 1 Points*


----------



## C R (19 Jan 2020)

Jan 19, St Peters, Lower Wick, Powick, Newland, Barnard's Green, Welland, Longdon Heath, Upton, Earls Croome, High Green, Wadborough, Littleworth, home. 52.7 km, 1 point.

3 points total.


----------



## The Bystander (19 Jan 2020)

January: 1st / 50.9km / 1 point
+
*19th* Walgrave, Old, Loddington, Thorpe Malsor, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Draughton, Mawsley, home
*50.8km / 1 point*


----------



## Spinney (19 Jan 2020)

*I am going to attempt to get a minimum of 2 points per month.* Making a public declaration here to shame myself into doing it!

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery 
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*Total: 2 points*


----------



## Domus (19 Jan 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point

Running total 6 points


----------



## Saluki (19 Jan 2020)

January
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.
19/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3025944518 Downham to Cambridge, via Wicken Fen and the loades way. 71.6km. 1 point


----------



## Slick (19 Jan 2020)

January, finally.

Neilston, Giffnock, A77 Cycle Path to Fenwick, Dunlop, Stewarton, over the hill road to home. 

*Total 1 point.*


----------



## Jenkins (19 Jan 2020)

A proper ride out for the Imperial 50 now added to go with the earlier to & fro ride

*Metric 50s*
January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938

*Imperial 50s*
January 12th, Ipswich, Newbourne, back to Ipswich & home, 52.9 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3005419997 
January 19th, A loop from Stowmarket, 51.2 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3025399047


----------



## Ice2911 (19 Jan 2020)

Here we go again 
15th January 50km Norwich Acle loop
18th January 50 miles Norwich Cantley Loop and Acle loop. 
21st Feb my 50 km but was 40 miles Norwich to Cromer via Aylsham and West Runton
26th Feb 51.8 miles Norwich freethorpe Acle Potter Heigham Wroxham home.


----------



## Domus (24 Jan 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point

Running total 7 points


----------



## Bazzer (24 Jan 2020)

January 
22nd Loops of Culcheth and surrounding settlements. 51.01 kms


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jan 2020)

*Jan 25th:* [On singlespeed bike] Exactly 50 kms - Todmorden, A646 to A671 (Bacup Rd), u-turn and back to Tod; A646 to Hebden Bridge turning circle and back; A6033 to just beyond Summit, u-turn, and back.


----------



## Vantage (25 Jan 2020)

17 Jan. 72.5km. 1 point.
Bolton - Walkden - Eccles - Sale - Altrincham - Dunham Town - High Legh - Great Budworth - Comber Bach - Little Leigh - Acton Bridge - Little Leigh - Comber Bach - Antrobus - Campsite.

25 Jan. 37.5 miles. 1 point. 
Home - Horwich - Limbrick - Adlington - Aspull - Hindley - Leigh - Walkden - Farnworth - Home.


----------



## bluenotebob (26 Jan 2020)

January 4th Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Chalais – la Ville ès Olives – Lac de Loscouët-sur-Meu – la Gautraie – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – les Treize Chênes – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 68.35km 1 point

January 26th 2020 Home – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Esquiniac – Home (lunch) – Brignac – la Cotinaie – la Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 50.77km 1 point

*TOTAL : 2 points*


----------



## lane (27 Jan 2020)

*January*

5th - 82km - Packington - https://www.strava.com/activities/2984702594 - 2 points
12th - 50km - East Leake - https://www.strava.com/activities/3005222015 1 Point
25th - 63km - Barrow upon Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3042379062 1 point


*Total 4 points*


----------



## PatrickPending (27 Jan 2020)

25th Jan 106Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Basset - Ashby Parva - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrook - Shilton - Brinklow -Caithrn Easenhall- Pailton - Monks Kirby (then a loop to coal pit lane and back down again - purely to add 7k) - Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe -Gilmorton - Kimcote - Bruntingthorpe -Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

7th Feb 101Km Blaby - countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Anstey - Fleckney - Carlton Curlew - Ilston - Gaulby -Billedston - Rolleston - Skeffington - Tilton -Tugby - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe - Welham - Great Bowden - Foxton - Saddington -Countesthorpe - Blaby

16th March 58Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Willoughby Waterlys - Cosby - Broughton Astley - Folesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe -Gilmorton - Willoughby Waterlys - Blaby

22nd March 104Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Willoughby Waterlys - Asby Magna - Dunton Bassett -Folesworth - Claybrooke Magna- Monks Kirby - Withybrook - Shilton -Brinklow - Caithron - Easenhall - Pailton - Monks Kirby (loop up to coal pit lane and back to MK) Claybrooke Parva - Claybroke Magna - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Kimcote - Walton Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

April! - well apart from the odd short commute and 20 mins on the turbo very little!

19th May 62Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Willoughby Waterlys - Asby Magna - Dunton Bassett -Folesworth - Claybrooke Magna- Monks Kirby - Claybroke Magna - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton- Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby

23rd May 53Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Dunton Bassett -Gilmorton - Walcote- Kimcote - Gilmorton - Kimcote - WaltonUpper Bruntingthorpe - Walton - Upper Bruntingthorpe- Bruntingthorpe - Peatling Magna- Blaby

24th May 74Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Willoughby Waterleys -Gilmorton - Walcote -South Kilworth -Stanford on Avon -Cold Ashby - Thornby - Naseby - Sibbertoft - Theddingworth - Mowsley - Saddington - Fleckney - Kilby -Foston -Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

25th May 111Km Blaby -Wigston - Newton Harcourt- Great Glen - Little Stretton - Houghton on the Hill - Ingarsby -Keyham - Beeby - Hungarton - Lowesby - Marefield -Burrough on the Hill - Somerby - Launde - Loddington - Allexton -Stockerston - Eyebrook Reservoir - Great Easton -Drayton- Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Slawston - Welha- Great Bowden- Lubenham (wrong turn!) - Foxton -Saddington -Arnesby - Peatling Magna- Blaby

4th June 50.35Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Walton = Upper Bruntingthorpe - Walton - Gilmorton - Walton - Bruntingthorpe - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

7th June 69Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Dunton Basset - Ashby Parva - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Parva - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Gilmorton - Walton - Upper Bruntingthorpe - Bruntingthorpe - Arnesby - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

20th June 101Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Willoughby Waterleys - Gilmorton - Walcote -South Kilworth -Stanford on Avon -Cold Ashby - Thornby - Naseby - Cottesbroke - Brixworth - Haselbech - Naseby - Clipston - Marston Trussel - Theddingworth - Mowsley - Saddington - Fleckney -Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

21st June 58Km 
Blaby - Countesthorpe - Willoughby Waterlys - Cosby - Broughton Astley - Folesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby - Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe -Gilmorton - Willoughby Waterlys - Blaby

26th July 107Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - Cosby - Dunton Basset - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Withybrook - Shilton - Brinklow -Caithron - Easenhall- Brinklow -Caithron - Easenhall (again)-Pailton - Monks Kirby (then another loop to coal pit lane and back down again - purely to add 7k) - Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe -Gilmorton - Kimcote - Bruntingthorpe -Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby 

1st August 86Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Willoughby Waterleys -Gilmorton - Walcote -South Kilworth -Stanford on Avon -Cold Ashby - Thornby - Naseby - Sibbertoft - Marston Trussel - East Farndon - Lubenham - Laughton -Gumley - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby -Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby 

30th August 114Km Blaby -Wigston - Newton Harcourt- Great Glen - Little Stretton - Houghton on the Hill - Ingarsby -Keyham - Beeby - Hungarton - Lowesby - Marefield -Burrough on the Hill - Somerby - Launde - Loddington - Allexton -Stockerston - Eyebrook Reservoir - Great Easton -Drayton- Nevill Holt - Medbourne - Slawston - Welham - Great Bowden- - Foxton - Laughton - Mowsley - Saddington -Arnesby - Peatling Magna- Blaby

2nd September 104Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Willoughby Waterlys - Gilmorton -Folesworth - Claybrooke Magna- Monks Kirby - Withybrook - Shilton -Brinklow - Caithron - Easenhall - Brinklow - Caithron- Easenhall (makes it up to 100 when I get home)- Pailton - Claybrooke Parva - Claybroke Magna - Ullesthorpe - Ashby Parva - Leire - Gilmorton - Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

20th September 102Km Blaby - Countesthorpe - Peatling Magna - Foston - Kilby - Kibworth Harcourt - Carlton Culew - Ilston on the hill - Rolleston - Skeffington -Tilton On the Hill - 3/4 way to loddington - Back towards Skeffington (realised I'd lost my water bottle....had an idea where - Loddington - Tugby - Goadby - Glooston - Tur Langton - Kibworth Harcourt - Kibworth - Smeeton Westerby - Saddington - Fleckney - Arnesby - Bruntingthorpe -Peatling Parva = Ashby Magna - stung by a wasp - Wiloughby Waterlys - Countesthorpe - Blaby

25th October 108Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Leire - Ashby Parva - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby -Withybrook - Shilton - Brinklow -Caithron - Easenhall- Brinklow -Caithron - Easenhall (again)-Pailton - Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe -Gilmorton - Kimcote - Bruntingthorpe -Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby

15th November 106Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Leire - Ashby Parva - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby -Withybrook - Shilton - Brinklow -Caithron - Easenhall- Brinklow -Caithron - Easenhall (again)-Pailton - Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe -Gilmorton - Kimcote - Bruntingthorpe -Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby almost idetical to last month but lost 2k somewhere!

22nd November 64Km - Blaby - Wigston - Newton Harcourt -Great Glen - Great stretton - Kings norton - Gaulby = Frisby - Billeston (got a bit lost so turned back and headed to ) - Ilston on the hill - Goadby = Glooston = Tur Langton -Kibworth Harcourt - Fleckney = Arnesby - Peatling Parva - Countesthorpe - Blaby

6th December 103Km Blaby - Wiloughby Waterlys - Ashby Magna - Dunton Bassett - Leire - Ashby Parva - Frolesworth - Claybrooke Magna - Monks Kirby -Withybrook - Shilton - Brinklow -Caithron - Easenhall- Brinklow -Caithron - Easenhall (again)-Pailton - Claybrooke Parva - Ullesthorpe -Gilmorton - Peatling Parva -Peatling Magna - Countesthorpe - Blaby almost idetical to last month and the month befpre but a bit shorter!


----------



## bluenotebob (29 Jan 2020)

January 4th Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Chalais – la Ville ès Olives – Lac de Loscouët-sur-Meu – la Gautraie – Plumaugat – Lanrelas – les Treize Chênes – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – Brignac – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 68.35km 1 point

January 26th 2020 Home – Kerminy – Evriguet – Guilliers – Esquiniac – Home (lunch) – Brignac – la Cotinaie – la Corbinais – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 50.77km 1 point

January 29th 2020 Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – la Ville Davy – Mauron – Loyat – Grancastel – Loyat – Kersamson – Guilliers – Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 60.75km 1 point

*TOTAL : 3 points*


----------



## AndreaJ (29 Jan 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> 1st January 2020
> 51.45km- Loppington,Nonely, Tilley, Wem, Barkers Green, Aston, Wem, Creamore, Waterloo, Coton,CotonWood, Prees, Tilstock, Alkington, Fenns Bank, Whixall, Northwood and home.
> 1 point.
> 5th January 2020
> ...


Edited to add rides


----------



## Domus (29 Jan 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point

Running total 8 points


----------



## kapelmuur (30 Jan 2020)

2nd January. Hale Barns, A555, Poynton, Wilmslow, Morley Green, Airport Village, Higher Timperley. 50.7km. 1 point.
14th. Tatton Park, Lower Peover, Ollerton in the rain. 50.6km
30th. Ashley, Mobberley, Nether Alderley, Wilmslow. 50.6km

That's it for January! Total 3 points.


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Jan 2020)

31st January. Home-Chertsey-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. 53.1km


----------



## Sbudge (31 Jan 2020)

18th January, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3022105778) First time up Kop Hill for 2020, Gt Missenden Loop
25th January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3042284687) Gentle North London loop


----------



## slow scot (1 Feb 2020)

January.
3rd (51kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
5th. (51kms). As above
8th. 51kms). As above
23rd. (54kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
25th. (55kms). Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Drumoak, Park bridge, South Deeside, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
31st. (54kms). As per 23rd January.

Total Points: 6


----------



## steverob (1 Feb 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*1st February: 31.09 miles *- Plans for a fifty-ish mile ride got junked after just ten, due to an increasingly strong headwind. Re-routed on the fly and (just) acheived a 50K - https://www.strava.com/activities/3062016975 - 1 point

*Total so far: 3 points*


----------



## Jenkins (1 Feb 2020)

Start of the month update - 2 x 50k rides added. Essentially the same route, but with added very strong wind for today's February qualifier.

*Metric 50s*
January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938
January 26th - Anit clockwise to Westerfield. 56.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3045782202
February 1st - Click & Collect at Argos in Sainsburys, 61.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3062541770

*Imperial 50s*
January 12th, Ipswich, Newbourne, back to Ipswich & home, 52.9 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3005419997
January 19th, A loop from Stowmarket, 51.2 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3025399047


----------



## 13 rider (2 Feb 2020)

Feb 2nd 31.4 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold Standard loop

Points in this challenge 5
Points in all challenges 15


----------



## Bazzer (2 Feb 2020)

January 22nd Loops of Culcheth and surrounding settlements. 51.01 kms
February 2nd Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.5 kms


----------



## kapelmuur (3 Feb 2020)

*January*
2nd January. Hale Barns, A555, Poynton, Wilmslow, Morley Green, Airport Village, Higher Timperley. 50.7km. 
14th. Tatton Park, Lower Peover, Ollerton in the rain. 50.6km
30th. Ashley, Mobberley, Nether Alderley, Wilmslow. 50.6km

*February*
3rd Ashley, Bucklow Hill, High Legh, Arley, Tabley. 50.7km
4 points to date.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Feb 2020)

January 5th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Ettington, Butlers Marston, Harbury, Offchurch, Warwick. 39miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/2983393237
February 2nd - Warrwick, Sherbourne, Loxley, Alderminster, Admington, Ilmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick 42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3064455413/


----------



## The Bystander (5 Feb 2020)

January: 2 rides, 2 points
February :
*5th* Walgrave, Old, Foxhall, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Harrington, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, home *54.5 km / 1 point*


----------



## Jenkins (5 Feb 2020)

Another update - 2nd of February's challenge rides completed today
*Metric 50s*
January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938
January 26th - Anit clockwise to Westerfield. 56.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3045782202
February 1st - Click & Collect at Argos in Sainsburys, 61.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3062541770

*Imperial 50s*
January 12th, Ipswich, Newbourne, back to Ipswich & home, 52.9 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3005419997
January 19th, A loop from Stowmarket, 51.2 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3025399047
February 5th, Bury St. Edmunds to Home, 51.5 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3073791976


----------



## Domus (5 Feb 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point

Running total 9 points


----------



## Domus (6 Feb 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 10 points


----------



## 13 rider (6 Feb 2020)

Feb 2nd 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold Standard loop
Feb 6th 33.1 miles 
Above loop done the other way round

Points in this challenge 6
Points in all challenges 16


----------



## Saluki (6 Feb 2020)

January
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.
19/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3025944518 Downham to Cambridge, via Wicken Fen and the loades way. 71.6km. 1 point

February
06.02.20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625008 Downham, Fincham, Watlington Loop. Accidentally turned gps off for my cuppa.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625025 Barroway loop. 58km 1 point.

3 points


----------



## bluenotebob (7 Feb 2020)

January 2020 - 3 rides, 3 points

February 7th 2020 Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Chalais – la Ville ès Olives – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinias - Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 55.46km 1 point

*TOTAL : 4 points*


----------



## ColinJ (7 Feb 2020)

*Jan 25th:* [On singlespeed bike] Exactly 50 kms - Todmorden, A646 to A671 (Bacup Rd), u-turn and back to Tod; A646 to Hebden Bridge turning circle and back; A6033 to just beyond Summit, u-turn, and back.

*Feb 7th:* 51 kms - Tod, Hebden Bridge, Pecket Well, Old Town, Midgley, Solomon Hill, Booth, Jerusalem Ln, Midgley, Mytholmroyd, Scout Rd, Steep Ln, High Stone Rd, Blackstone Edge, Littleborough, Tod.


----------



## bruce1530 (8 Feb 2020)

January:
3 rides, 3 points

February 8: Saltcoats-Stewarton-Kilmaurs-Irvine-Saltcoast. 51k. Windy, and a visit from a fairy. 1 point
February 23: Windy trip to Irvine, Loans, Dundonald and loop back. 51k, 1 point

Total: 5 point


----------



## Domus (8 Feb 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point

Running total 11 points


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Feb 2020)

*1st January 2020
56.34 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cattal, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

8th February 2020
50.38 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Black Hill, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft and the long way round to home - *1 point 

Running total: 2 points*


----------



## Saluki (8 Feb 2020)

January
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.
19/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3025944518 Downham to Cambridge, via Wicken Fen and the loades way. 71.6km. 1 point

February
06.02.20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625008 Downham, Fincham, Watlington Loop. Accidentally turned GPS off for my cuppa.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625025 Barroway loop. 58km 1 point.
08/02/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3082346954 My Marshland St James Loop, 22 Miles. Home for coffee then off to https://www.strava.com/activities/3083133165 which is my Bexwell, West Dereham Loop. 53km for the day. 1 point

4 points


----------



## Spinney (8 Feb 2020)

*I am going to attempt to get a minimum of 2 points per month.* Making a public declaration here to shame myself into doing it!

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*February
8th - 32 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery

*Total: 3 points*


----------



## Houthakker (8 Feb 2020)

*January*
18th Jan – Lytham to Fleetwood and back – 33 miles – 1 Point

*February*
8th – Lytham – Kirkham – Preston – Guild wheel, Back to Lytham 45 Miles - 1 point
*Total – 2 Points*


----------



## Saluki (8 Feb 2020)

January
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.
19/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3025944518 Downham to Cambridge, via Wicken Fen and the loades way. 71.6km. 1 point

February
06.02.20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625008 Downham, Fincham, Watlington Loop. Accidentally turned GPS off for my cuppa.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625025 Barroway loop. 58km 1 point.
08/02/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3082346954 My Marshland St James Loop, 22 Miles. Home for coffee then off to https://www.strava.com/activities/3083133165 which is my Bexwell, West Dereham Loop. 
Got a call and went out again - had barely sat down https://www.strava.com/activities/3083616262 Barroway Loop for a 50 mile day. 2 points.

5 points


----------



## cosmicbike (8 Feb 2020)

31st January. Home-Chertsey-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. 53.1km
8th February. Home-Chertsey-Lower Sunbury-Hampton-Fulwell-Twickenham-Walton-Home. 50.8km


----------



## Rob and Alison (9 Feb 2020)

January.
3rd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43340197 Solo with Stig
February.
1st. 58km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3062463656 Solo with Stig.


----------



## Osprey (9 Feb 2020)

Jan 5th. 61km. Llanmorlais Loughor, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Gorseinon, Gowerton. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2983595743 
Jan 19th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/3024822228
Jan 25th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Parkmill, Killay, Gowerton. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/3041205138

8th Feb. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/3081577018

Points to date. 4


----------



## PatrickPending (11 Feb 2020)

February's done on Friday (thought Sunday might be a bit too challenging) ​101Km Blaby - countesthorpe - Wiloughby Waterlys - Anstey - Fleckney - Carlton Curlew - Ilston - Gaulby -Billedston - Rolleston - Skeffington - Tilton -Tugby - Goadby - Glooston - Cranoe - Welham - Great Bowden - Foxton - Saddington -Countesthorpe - Blaby

First 20K or so felt like really hard work....in fact I was struggling up 4% inclines. Stopped, tried to rotate back wheel....somehow a load of mud was trapped under the mudguard making it very hard work. Took both wheels off, got rid of mud and made it round ok....resistance training I guess...didn't need it though - hilly enough out there!


----------



## Jon George (14 Feb 2020)

*14th Feb*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Kirton – Martlesham – Ipswich
*51 km
1 Point

Total Points: 4*


----------



## Domus (14 Feb 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point
February 14 Grange, Meathop, Levens, Arnside and return by same route. 57.3 Kms 1 point. 

Running total 12 points


----------



## 13 rider (15 Feb 2020)

Feb 2nd 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold Standard loop
Feb 6th 33.1 miles
Above loop done the other way round
Feb 15th 50.1 mile
Anstey , Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Asfordby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 8
Points in all challenges 18


----------



## footloose crow (16 Feb 2020)

9 Feb : 39 miles. Gravel and lava ride Fuerteventura. La Cotina, Corralejo, Hoya Honda, La Cotina.

Hope this isn't the only 50k + ride this month but its not looking good.....


----------



## aferris2 (17 Feb 2020)

01 Jan 50.46 miles. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m. 2 points
15 Jan 60.56 km Strava Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m. 1 point
17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m. 1 point
Total 4 points


----------



## tallliman (19 Feb 2020)

1st January: 50km round Leicestershire, 1pt
3rd January: 71miles to Heckington via Cafe Velo Verde, 3 pts
25th January: 32miles, Nice Pie and Back, 1 pt
1st February: 66miles round Rutland to Stamford, 3 points
8th February: 92 miles to Boston, 3 points

Total: 11 points


----------



## iandg (20 Feb 2020)

02/01/20: Dumfries CC "Hair o' the Dog" club Ride (Dumfries) https://www.strava.com/activities/2975309554 73.9km 1 Point
08/01/20 Galloway Forest Gravel Ride (Gatehouse of Fleet) https://www.strava.com/activities/2993456482 63.3km 1 Point
25/01/20 Dumfries CC Club Ride (Dumfries) https://www.strava.com/activities/3041610775 87.7km 2 Points
19/02/20 Solo Road Ride (Dumfries) https://www.strava.com/activities/3113327610 56.6km 1 Point

*Total: *5 points


----------



## bluenotebob (21 Feb 2020)

January 2020 - 3 rides, 3 points

February 7th 2020 Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Chalais – la Ville ès Olives – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinias - Kerminy – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 55.46km 1 point

February 21st 2020 Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Chalais – la Ville ès Olives – Trémorel – Illifaut – la Cotinaie – la Ville Jallu – la Corbinias - Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 56.59km 1 point

*TOTAL : 5 points*


----------



## Jenkins (22 Feb 2020)

Another couple of 50km rides to add from yesterday & today. With the wind strength they felt harder work than a 50 miler!
*Metric 50s*
January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938
January 26th - Anti clockwise to Westerfield. 56.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3045782202
February 1st - Click & Collect at Argos in Sainsburys, 61.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3062541770 
February 21st, Waldringfield, Westerfield & Nacton, 64.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3119561505
February 22nd, Essentially the same as Jan 26th, 54.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3122607026

*Imperial 50s*
January 12th, Ipswich, Newbourne, back to Ipswich & home, 52.9 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3005419997
January 19th, A loop from Stowmarket, 51.2 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3025399047
February 5th, Bury St. Edmunds to Home, 51.5 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3073791976


----------



## 13 rider (23 Feb 2020)

Feb 2nd 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold Standard loop
Feb 6th 33.1 miles 1 point
Above loop done the other way round
Feb 15th 50.1 mile 2 points
Anstey , Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Asfordby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Feb 23rd 32.5 mile 1 point
Wymeswold loop again

Points in this challenge 9
Points in all challenges 23


----------



## Domus (23 Feb 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point
February 14 Grange, Meathop, Levens, Arnside and return by same route. 57.3 Kms 1 point. 
February 23 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51 Kms 1 point

Running total 13 points


----------



## C R (23 Feb 2020)

I was so eager to post that I posted in the wrong thread. Here it is.

Managed the challenge ride today.

Kempsey, Kerswell Green, Kinnersley, Earls Croome, Baughton, Defford, Eckington, The Combertons, Pershore, Pinvin, Drakes Broughton, Wadborough, Littleworth, Norton, Home. 50.2 km, 1 point.

4 points total.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Feb 2020)

8th February - 55km - Denmark

https://strava.app.link/MO9NmdOYj4


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Feb 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> Edited to add rides
> February rides
> 03/02/20 Horton-Wem-Aston-Barkers Green- Wem-Loppington-Burlton-Myddle-Alderton-Harmer Hill-Hadnall-Sansaw Heath-Yorton-Clive-Wem-Barkers Green-Aston-Wem-Creamore-Horton-Loppington-Lyneal-Hampton Bank-Bettisfield-Northwood-home .
> 55.13km 1 point
> ...


01/03/20 Whixall - Tilstock -Steel Heath -Coton- Whixall - Waterloo -Edsaton- Creamore- Wem-Aston - Barkers Green -Tiley - Nonely -Myddle - Loppington-Burlton - Wolverley - Home 55km 1 point
02/03/20 Northwood - Welshampton - Coptiviney - Ellesmere - Trench - Elson - Ellesmere -Lee - Spunhill - Colemere- English Frankton- Burlton - Noneley - Tilley - Wem - Foxholes - Home 
54.9km 1 point
09/03/20 Northwood - Welshampton - Brown Heath - Loppiington - Burlton - Myddle - Balderton - Harmer Hill - Hadnall -Sansaw Heath - Yorton - Clive - Wem - Barkers green - Aston - Wem- Creamore - Ryebank- Foxholes - Northwood - Home
54km 1 point
16/03/20 Northwood- Bettisfield - Welshampton - Coptiviney - Ellesmere - Trench - Elson - Ellesmere - Tetchill- Lee - Colemere - Lyneal - Burlton - Myddle - Nonely- Tilley - Wem - Barkers Green- Aston - Wem = Creamore - Horton - Home.
71.3km 1 point
Total 113 points


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (24 Feb 2020)

*5 January* 54.81 km / 34.06 miles - Club Social Ride - 1 point
*23 February* 100.7 km / 62.60 miles - Rutland & Beyond Audax - 3 points

Total Points: *4*


----------



## lane (24 Feb 2020)

*January*

5th - 82km - Packington - https://www.strava.com/activities/2984702594 - 2 points
12th - 50km - East Leake - https://www.strava.com/activities/3005222015 1 Point
25th - 63km - Barrow upon Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3042379062 1 point

*February*

2nd - 65km - Attenborough Nature Reserve - https://www.strava.com/activities/3065380960 1 point
8th - 63km - Barrow on Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3082692315 1 point
23rd - 50km - Western on Trent - https://www.strava.com/activities/3125776313 1 point


*Total 7 points*


----------



## iandg (24 Feb 2020)

02/01/20: Dumfries CC "Hair o' the Dog" club Ride (Dumfries) https://www.strava.com/activities/2975309554 73.9km 1 Point
08/01/20 Galloway Forest Gravel Ride with Warren (Gatehouse of Fleet) https://www.strava.com/activities/2993456482 63.3km 1 Point
25/01/20 Dumfries CC Club Ride (Dumfries) https://www.strava.com/activities/3041610775 87.7km 2 Points
19/02/20 Solo Road Ride (Dumfries) https://www.strava.com/activities/3113327610 56.6km 1 Point
23/02/20 Road Ride with Jim (Dumfries) https://www.strava.com/activities/3124932295 70.3km 1 Point

*Total: *6 points


----------



## 13 rider (26 Feb 2020)

Feb 2nd 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold Standard loop
Feb 6th 33.1 miles 1 point
Above loop done the other way round
Feb 15th 50.1 mile 2 points
Anstey , Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Asfordby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Feb 23rd 32.5 mile 1 point
Wymeswold loop again
Feb 26th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Thornton ,Market Bosworth ,Odestone ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 10
Points in all challenges 24


----------



## Slick (26 Feb 2020)

Slick said:


> January, finally.
> 
> Neilston, Giffnock, A77 Cycle Path to Fenwick, Dunlop, Stewarton, over the hill road to home.
> 
> *Total 1 point.*



Neilston, Giffnock, A77 Cycle Path to Fenwick, Dunlop, Stewarton, over the hill road to home.

*Total 2 points.*


----------



## gavgav (27 Feb 2020)

12th January (50.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

27th February (50.9km)
Grizedale-High Cross-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Satterthwaite-Grizedale

1 point

Running Total = 2 points


----------



## Spinney (27 Feb 2020)

*I am going to attempt to get a minimum of 2 points per month.* Making a public declaration here to shame myself into doing it!

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*February
8th - 32 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*27th - 31 miles - 1 point *Tytherington, Alveston. Littleton-upon-Severn, Oldbury on Severn, Berkeley, Damery (the last sunny day in Feb!)

*Total: 4 points*


----------



## Sbudge (28 Feb 2020)

18th January, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3022105778) First time up Kop Hill for 2020, Gt Missenden Loop
25th January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3042284687) Gentle North London loop
8th February, 50.25km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3082327673) South West London pootle


----------



## slow scot (29 Feb 2020)

February.


5th (52kms) Deeside line, Drum, Flora's, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
19th (54kms) Blacktop, Garlogie, Dunecht estate via Loch of Skene, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
23rd (54 kms) Deeside line, Drumoak, Park shop, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
29th (55kms) Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Park shop and bridge, South Deeside to Mill Inn, Milltimber brae and Deeside line.

Total Points: 10


----------



## Vantage (29 Feb 2020)

17 Jan. 72.5km. 1 point.
Bolton - Walkden - Eccles - Sale - Altrincham - Dunham Town - High Legh - Great Budworth - Comber Bach - Little Leigh - Acton Bridge - Little Leigh - Comber Bach - Antrobus - Campsite.

25 Jan. 37.5 miles. 1 point.
Home - Horwich - Limbrick - Adlington - Aspull - Hindley - Leigh - Walkden - Farnworth - Home.

29 Feb. 36.5 miles. 1 point.
Home - Atherton - Culcheth - Hollins Green - Irlam - Monton - Walkden - Farnworth - Home.


----------



## C R (1 Mar 2020)

1st of March, Kempsey, Kerswell Green, Kinnersley, Earl's Croome, Baughton, Defford, Pershore, Pinvin, North Piddle, Upton Snoddsbury, Peopleton, Drakes Broughton, Wadborough, Littleworth, home. 57.4km, 1 point.

5 points total.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Mar 2020)

Mar 1st 36.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Ragdale ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Sileby , Mountsorrel ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 11
Points in all challenges 25


----------



## Bazzer (1 Mar 2020)

January 22nd Loops of Culcheth and surrounding settlements. 51.01 kms
February 2nd Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.5 kms
March 1st Lane Head, Glazebury, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 50 kms


----------



## Domus (1 Mar 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point
February 14 Grange, Meathop, Levens, Arnside and return by same route. 57.3 Kms 1 point. 
February 23 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51 Kms 1 point
March 1 Chorlton Wanderers extra ride plus to Chorlton and back 72.1 Kms 1 point

Running total 14 points


----------



## steverob (1 Mar 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*1st March: 34.58 miles *- Left town with a tailwind at the start of my ride and came back into town with a tailwind at the end. Tried to curve the rest of my route to avoid having a direct headwind for as much of it as possible - https://www.strava.com/activities/3145291843 - 1 point

*Total so far: 4 points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Mar 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point

FEBRUARY
28th: *Calpe, Cumbre de sol, Denia, and back 67.12 mi/ 108.1km _*3 Points*_

*29th*: Calpe, Puerto de Tudons, Benasau, Guadalest, Coll de Rates (the other way) Parcent, Benissa and back
94.1mi/ 151.44km *3 Points*

Month Total: *6 Points*
Challenge Total: *7 Points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Mar 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points

MARCH
1st:* Calpe, Altea, Albir, Benidorm and back 37.45mi/ 60.27km *1 Point*
Month Total: _*1 *_*Point*
Challenge Total: _*8 *_*Points*


----------



## 13 rider (2 Mar 2020)

Mar 1st 36.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Ragdale ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Sileby , Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Mar 2nd 31.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop

Points in this challenge 12
Points in all challenges 30


----------



## lane (2 Mar 2020)

*January*

5th - 82km - Packington - https://www.strava.com/activities/2984702594 - 2 points
12th - 50km - East Leake - https://www.strava.com/activities/3005222015 1 Point
25th - 63km - Barrow upon Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3042379062 1 point

*February*

2nd - 65km - Attenborough Nature Reserve - https://www.strava.com/activities/3065380960 1 point
8th - 63km - Barrow on Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3082692315 1 point
23rd - 50km - Western on Trent - https://www.strava.com/activities/3125776313 1 point

*March*

1st- 88KM - Rangemore - https://www.strava.com/activities/3145669433 2 Points


*Total 9 points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (2 Mar 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points

MARCH
1st:* Calpe, Altea, Albir, Benidorm and back 37.45mi/ 60.27km *1 Point
2nd: *Calpe, Benissa, Senija, Xalo, Parcent, Coll de Rates and back 43.89 mi/ 70.63km *1 Point*

Month Total: *2 Points*
Challenge Total: *9 Points*


----------



## Saluki (2 Mar 2020)

January
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.
19/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3025944518 Downham to Cambridge, via Wicken Fen and the loades way. 71.6km. 1 point

February
06.02.20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625008 Downham, Fincham, Watlington Loop. Accidentally turned GPS off for my cuppa.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625025 Barroway loop. 58km 1 point.
08/02/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3082346954 My Marshland St James Loop, 22 Miles. Home for coffee then off to https://www.strava.com/activities/3083133165 which is my Bexwell, West Dereham Loop.
Got a call and went out again - had barely sat down https://www.strava.com/activities/3083616262 Barroway Loop for a 50 mile day. 2 points.

March
02/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3148013596 Downham-Fincham Loop 21 miles then in for coffee. Followed by https://www.strava.com/activities/3148560203 Barroway Loop with bike buddy, for 55km for the day. 1 point

6 points


----------



## Jon George (4 Mar 2020)

*4th March*
Ipswich – Castle Hill – Westerfield – Tuddenham – Culpho – Bealings – Ipswich – Levington – Ipswich
*51 km
1 Point

Total Points: 5*


----------



## Vantage (4 Mar 2020)

17 Jan. 72.5km. 1 point.
Bolton - Walkden - Eccles - Sale - Altrincham - Dunham Town - High Legh - Great Budworth - Comber Bach - Little Leigh - Acton Bridge - Little Leigh - Comber Bach - Antrobus - Campsite.

25 Jan. 37.5 miles. 1 point.
Home - Horwich - Limbrick - Adlington - Aspull - Hindley - Leigh - Walkden - Farnworth - Home.

29 Feb. 36.5 miles. 1 point.
Home - Atherton - Culcheth - Hollins Green - Irlam - Monton - Walkden - Farnworth - Home.

4 Mar. 31.8 miles / 51km. 1 point.
Home - Bolton - Radcliffe (sort of) - Bolton - Horwich - Rivington - Bolton.


----------



## Domus (4 Mar 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point
February 14 Grange, Meathop, Levens, Arnside and return by same route. 57.3 Kms 1 point. 
February 23 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51 Kms 1 point
March 1 Chorlton Wanderers extra ride plus to Chorlton and back 72.1 Kms 1 point
March 4 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton, Home 62.8 Kms 1 point

Running total 15 points


----------



## Domus (5 Mar 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point
February 14 Grange, Meathop, Levens, Arnside and return by same route. 57.3 Kms 1 point. 
February 23 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51 Kms 1 point
March 1 Chorlton Wanderers extra ride plus to Chorlton and back 72.1 Kms 1 point
March 4 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton, Home 62.8 Kms 1 point
March 5 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 50.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 16 points


----------



## kapelmuur (5 Mar 2020)

January
2nd January. Hale Barns, A555, Poynton, Wilmslow, Morley Green, Airport Village, Higher Timperley. 50.7km. 
14th. Tatton Park, Lower Peover, Ollerton in the rain. 50.6km
30th. Ashley, Mobberley, Nether Alderley, Wilmslow. 50.6km

February
3rd Ashley, Bucklow Hill, High Legh, Arley, Tabley. 50.7km

March
5th Ashley, Rostherne,High Legh. 50.6km

5 points to date.


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Mar 2020)

January 5th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Ettington, Butlers Marston, Harbury, Offchurch, Warwick. 39miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/2983393237
February 2nd - Warwick, Charlecote, Aldermister, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick. 42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3064455413
March 1st - Warwick, Asrton Cantlow, Welford, Dorsington, Welford, Straford upon Avon, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Sherbourne, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3144054110


----------



## Rob and Alison (5 Mar 2020)

January.
3rd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43340197 Solo with Stig
February.
1st. 58km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3062463656 Solo with Stig.
March 
1st. 73km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3146471226 Solo with Stig.


----------



## The Bystander (6 Mar 2020)

January: 2 rides, 2 points.
February : 1 ride, 1 point.
March :
*6th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Foxhall, Rothwell, Harrington, Draughton, Foxhall, Mawsley, home *50.8 km / 1 point*


----------



## Noodle Legs (7 Mar 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points

MARCH
1st:* Calpe, Altea, Albir, Benidorm and back 37.45mi/ 60.27km *1 Point
2nd: *Calpe, Benissa, Senija, Xalo, Parcent, Coll de Rates and back 43.89 mi/ 70.63km *1 Point
7th: *Coalville, Markfield, Cropston, Rothley, Mountsorrel, Quorn, Swithland, Copt Oak 34.84mi/ 56.07km _*1 Point*_

Month Total: *3 Points*
Challenge Total: *10 Points*


----------



## steverob (7 Mar 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*1st March: 34.58 miles *- Left town with a tailwind at the start of my ride and came back into town with a tailwind at the end. Tried to curve the rest of my route to avoid having a direct headwind for as much of it as possible - https://www.strava.com/activities/3145291843 - 1 point
*7th March: 51.63 miles *- First 50 miler of 2020, done almost exclusively under threateningly dark skies, although never felt more than a handful of drops of rain - https://www.strava.com/activities/3162296755 - 2 points

*Total so far: 6 points*


----------



## bluenotebob (7 Mar 2020)

January & February - 5 rides, 5 points

March 7th 2020 Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Chalais – la Ville ès Olives – Trémorel – Illifaut – le Vot – Merdrignac – le Bos Tarju – Ménéac – la Ville Durand – la Corbinias - Evriguet – Guilliers – Home 72.91km 1 point


*TOTAL : 6 points*


----------



## aferris2 (8 Mar 2020)

01 Jan 50.46 miles. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m. 2 points
15 Jan 60.56 km Strava Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m. 1 point
17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m. 1 point
*08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m. 1 point*
Total 5 points


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Mar 2020)

8th March - Denmark - 54km

https://strava.app.link/cdnnOsnHG4


----------



## bruce1530 (8 Mar 2020)

January: 3 rides, 3 points
February: 2 rides, 2 points

March 8: Saltcoats-Portencross-Largs. 52k
March 14: Saltcoats-Paisley, 50k
March 21: saltcoats portencross hunterston Largs 54k
March 22: saltcoats-kilwinning-kilmarnock-irvine-saltcoats 52k
March 28: saltcoats-kilwinning-dalry-stewarton-saltcoats. 51k

Total: 10 points


----------



## C R (8 Mar 2020)

March 8th. Norton, Littleworth, Wadborough, Besford Bridge, Pershore, Pinvin, Throckmorton, Bishampton, Flyford Flavell, Stock Green, Bradley Green, Hanbury, Hadzor, Oddingley, Tibberton, Worcester Royal Hospital, County Hall, Whittington, St Peters. 59.9 km, 1 point.

6 points total.


----------



## Jenkins (8 Mar 2020)

Right - that's completed the March challenges with the 50 miler yesterday & the 50k today following on from Monday's 100k

*Metric 50s*
January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938
January 26th - Anti clockwise to Westerfield. 56.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3045782202
February 1st - Click & Collect at Argos in Sainsburys, 61.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3062541770
February 21st, Waldringfield, Westerfield & Nacton, 64.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3119561505
February 22nd, Essentially the same as Jan 26th, 54.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3122607026
March 8th, Shopping, then Newbourne, Martlesham, Rushmere & home, 52.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3165604973

*Imperial 50s*
January 12th, Ipswich, Newbourne, back to Ipswich & home, 52.9 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3005419997
January 19th, A loop from Stowmarket, 51.2 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3025399047
February 5th, Bury St. Edmunds to Home, 51.5 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3073791976
March 7th, Grundisburgh, Otley, Ashbocking & Witnesham, 51.1 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3162094401


----------



## Domus (8 Mar 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point
February 14 Grange, Meathop, Levens, Arnside and return by same route. 57.3 Kms 1 point. 
February 23 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51 Kms 1 point
March 1 Chorlton Wanderers extra ride plus to Chorlton and back 72.1 Kms 1 point
March 4 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton, Home 62.8 Kms 1 point
March 5 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 50.5 Kms 1 point
March 8 Chorlton Wanderers March ride plus to and from Chorlton 101.6 Kms 3 points

Running total 19 points


----------



## lane (9 Mar 2020)

*January*
5th - 82km - Packington - https://www.strava.com/activities/2984702594 - 2 points
12th - 50km - East Leake - https://www.strava.com/activities/3005222015 1 Point
25th - 63km - Barrow upon Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3042379062 1 point

*February*
2nd - 65km - Attenborough Nature Reserve - https://www.strava.com/activities/3065380960 1 point
8th - 63km - Barrow on Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3082692315 1 point
23rd - 50km - Western on Trent - https://www.strava.com/activities/3125776313 1 point

*March*
1st- 88KM - Rangemore - https://www.strava.com/activities/3145669433 2 Points
8th 103km Loughborough https://www.strava.com/activities/3166357399 3 points

*Total 12 points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Mar 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points

MARCH
1st:* Calpe, Altea, Albir, Benidorm and back 37.45mi/ 60.27km *1 Point
2nd: *Calpe, Benissa, Senija, Xalo, Parcent, Coll de Rates and back 43.89 mi/ 70.63km *1 Point
7th: *Coalville, Markfield, Cropston, Rothley, Mountsorrel, Quorn, Swithland, Copt Oak 34.84mi/ 56.07km _*1 Point*_
*12th: *Coalville, Desford, Oadby, Illston, Medbourne, Nevill Holt and back 82.52mi/132.80km *3 Points*

Month Total: *6 Points*
Challenge Total: *13 Points*


----------



## Domus (13 Mar 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point
February 14 Grange, Meathop, Levens, Arnside and return by same route. 57.3 Kms 1 point. 
February 23 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51 Kms 1 point
March 1 Chorlton Wanderers extra ride plus to Chorlton and back 72.1 Kms 1 point
March 4 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton, Home 62.8 Kms 1 point
March 5 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 50.5 Kms 1 point
March 8 Chorlton Wanderers March ride plus to and from Chorlton 101.6 Kms 3 points
March 13 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont,Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 60.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 20 points


----------



## gavgav (13 Mar 2020)

12th January (50.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

27th February (50.9km)
Grizedale-High Cross-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Satterthwaite-Grizedale

1 point

13th March (68.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Uppington-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total = 3 points


----------



## bluenotebob (13 Mar 2020)

January & February - 5 rides, 5 points

March 7th 2020 Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Chalais – la Ville ès Olives – Trémorel – Illifaut – le Vot – Merdrignac – le Bos Tarju – Ménéac – la Ville Durand – la Corbinias - Evriguet – Guilliers – Home 72.91km 1 point

March 13th 2020 Home – Pont Ruelland – Quihiac – Chalais – la Ville ès Olives – Trémorel – St Brieuc-des-Bois – Merdrignac – le Bos Tarju – la Corbinias – Evriguet – St Brieuc-de-Mauron – Home 60.40km 1 point


TOTAL : 7 points this year (1562km cycled so far)


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Mar 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points

MARCH
1st:* Calpe, Altea, Albir, Benidorm and back 37.45mi/ 60.27km *1 Point
2nd: *Calpe, Benissa, Senija, Xalo, Parcent, Coll de Rates and back 43.89 mi/ 70.63km *1 Point
7th: *Coalville, Markfield, Cropston, Rothley, Mountsorrel, Quorn, Swithland, Copt Oak 34.84mi/ 56.07km _*1 Point*_
*12th: *Coalville, Desford, Oadby, Illston, Medbourne, Nevill Holt and back 82.52mi/132.80km *3 Points
14th: *Melbourne, Shardlow, Kegworth, East Leake, Wymeswold, Melton Mowbray, Belvoir, Bottesford, Nottingham, Derby, Swarkestone, Melbourne 102.76mi/165.38km *4 Points*

Month Total: *10 Points*
Challenge Total: *17 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (15 Mar 2020)

Mar 1st 36.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Ragdale ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Sileby , Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Mar 2nd 31.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop
Mar 15th 32.6 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 13
Points in all challenges 31


----------



## C R (15 Mar 2020)

March 15th, Ride the Reservoir Sportive 75km route. 1 point.

7 points total.


----------



## lane (16 Mar 2020)

*January*
5th - 82km - Packington - https://www.strava.com/activities/2984702594 - 2 points
12th - 50km - East Leake - https://www.strava.com/activities/3005222015 1 Point
25th - 63km - Barrow upon Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3042379062 1 point

*February*
2nd - 65km - Attenborough Nature Reserve - https://www.strava.com/activities/3065380960 1 point
8th - 63km - Barrow on Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3082692315 1 point
23rd - 50km - Western on Trent - https://www.strava.com/activities/3125776313 1 point

*March*
1st- 88KM - Rangemore - https://www.strava.com/activities/3145669433 2 Points
8th 103km Loughborough https://www.strava.com/activities/3166357399 3 points
15th 72km Barrow on Soar, Wymeswold, Wysall, https://www.strava.com/activities/3186604377 1 Point

*Total 13 points*


----------



## Spinney (16 Mar 2020)

*I am going to attempt to get a minimum of 2 points per month.* Making a public declaration here to shame myself into doing it!

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*February
8th - 32 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*27th - 31 miles - 1 point *Tytherington, Alveston. Littleton-upon-Severn, Oldbury on Severn, Berkeley, Damery (the last sunny day in Feb!)

*March
16th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*Total: 5 points*


----------



## Saluki (16 Mar 2020)

January
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.
19/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3025944518 Downham to Cambridge, via Wicken Fen and the loades way. 71.6km. 1 point

February
06.02.20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625008 Downham, Fincham, Watlington Loop. Accidentally turned GPS off for my cuppa.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625025 Barroway loop. 58km 1 point.
08/02/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3082346954 My Marshland St James Loop, 22 Miles. Home for coffee then off to https://www.strava.com/activities/3083133165 which is my Bexwell, West Dereham Loop.
Got a call and went out again - had barely sat down https://www.strava.com/activities/3083616262 Barroway Loop for a 50 mile day. 2 points.

March
02/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3148013596 Downham-Fincham Loop 21 miles then in for coffee. Followed by https://www.strava.com/activities/3148560203 Barroway Loop with bike buddy, for 55km for the day. 1 point
16/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3189253369 Downham and round the Marshland St James loop, then West Dereham loop, Denver/Hilgay loop and Barroway Loop. 102.5km 3 points

9 points


----------



## Domus (19 Mar 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point
February 14 Grange, Meathop, Levens, Arnside and return by same route. 57.3 Kms 1 point. 
February 23 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51 Kms 1 point
March 1 Chorlton Wanderers extra ride plus to Chorlton and back 72.1 Kms 1 point
March 4 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton, Home 62.8 Kms 1 point
March 5 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 50.5 Kms 1 point
March 8 Chorlton Wanderers March ride plus to and from Chorlton 101.6 Kms 3 points
March 13 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont,Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 60.5 Kms 1 point
March 19 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Storth and Meathop 68.4 Kms 1 point 

Running total 21 points


----------



## 13 rider (21 Mar 2020)

Mar 1st 36.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Ragdale ,Ratcliffe ,Cossington ,Sileby , Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Mar 2nd 31.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards Abbey loop
Mar 15th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Seagrave ,Nice Pie cafe ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Mar 20th 31.2 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop with an extra climb for fun

Points in this challenge 14
Points in all challenges 35


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Mar 2020)

*1st January 2020
56.34 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cattal, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

8th February 2020
50.38 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Black Hill, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft and the long way round to home - *1 point

21st March 2020
52.14 km *- Seacroft, Gipton, Harehills, Burmantofts, Leeds _>>>then a train to>>>_ Bingley, Saltaire, Shipley, Esholt, Apperley Bridge, Rodley, Kirkstall , Burley, Leeds, Killingbeck, Cross Gates and the long way round to home - *1 point 

Running total: 3 points*


----------



## C R (22 Mar 2020)

March 22nd, Hatfield, Stonehall Common, Pirton, Croome, Besford, Defford, Eckington, Wodmancote, Kemerton, Overbury, Beckford, Ashton under the Hill, Kersoe, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Besford Bridge, Wadborough, Littleworth, Norton, home. 55.4 km, 1 point.

8 points total.


----------



## Sbudge (22 Mar 2020)

18th January, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3022105778) First time up Kop Hill for 2020, Gt Missenden Loop
25th January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3042284687) Gentle North London loop
8th February, 50.25km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3082327673) South West London pootle 
29th February, 99.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3143153917) Bathgate/Cumbernauld loop - Wind, Snow, Rain, Sun
21st March, 55.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3203679174) Wendover, Tring and Chesham loop


----------



## steverob (22 Mar 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*1st March: 34.58 miles *- Left town with a tailwind at the start of my ride and came back into town with a tailwind at the end. Tried to curve the rest of my route to avoid having a direct headwind for as much of it as possible - https://www.strava.com/activities/3145291843 - 1 point
*7th March: 51.63 miles *- First 50 miler of 2020, done almost exclusively under threateningly dark skies, although never felt more than a handful of drops of rain - https://www.strava.com/activities/3162296755 - 2 points
*22nd March: 32.51 miles *- Finally got a semi-hilly ride done, but might be my last for a while, given the lockdown that will almost certainly be coming soon (based on the blatant lack of social distancing I saw while out on my ride) - https://www.strava.com/activities/3207022405 - 1 point

*Total so far: 7 points*


----------



## Saluki (22 Mar 2020)

January
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.
19/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3025944518 Downham to Cambridge, via Wicken Fen and the loades way. 71.6km. 1 point

February
06.02.20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625008 Downham, Fincham, Watlington Loop. Accidentally turned GPS off for my cuppa.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625025 Barroway loop. 58km 1 point.
08/02/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3082346954 My Marshland St James Loop, 22 Miles. Home for coffee then off to https://www.strava.com/activities/3083133165 which is my Bexwell, West Dereham Loop.
Got a call and went out again - had barely sat down https://www.strava.com/activities/3083616262 Barroway Loop for a 50 mile day. 2 points.

March
02/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3148013596 Downham-Fincham Loop 21 miles then in for coffee. Followed by https://www.strava.com/activities/3148560203 Barroway Loop with bike buddy, for 55km for the day. 1 point
16/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3189253369 Downham and round the Marshland St James loop, then West Dereham loop, Denver/Hilgay loop and Barroway Loop. 102.5km 3 points
22/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3207499491 Downham, West Dereham, Fincham, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Barroway, home. 51km 1 pt

10 points


----------



## Domus (24 Mar 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point
February 14 Grange, Meathop, Levens, Arnside and return by same route. 57.3 Kms 1 point. 
February 23 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51 Kms 1 point
March 1 Chorlton Wanderers extra ride plus to Chorlton and back 72.1 Kms 1 point
March 4 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton, Home 62.8 Kms 1 point
March 5 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 50.5 Kms 1 point
March 8 Chorlton Wanderers March ride plus to and from Chorlton 101.6 Kms 3 points
March 13 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont,Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 60.5 Kms 1 point
March 19 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Storth and Meathop 68.4 Kms 1 point 
March 24 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 22 points


----------



## Saluki (26 Mar 2020)

January
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.
19/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3025944518 Downham to Cambridge, via Wicken Fen and the loades way. 71.6km. 1 point

February
06.02.20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625008 Downham, Fincham, Watlington Loop. Accidentally turned GPS off for my cuppa.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625025 Barroway loop. 58km 1 point.
08/02/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3082346954 My Marshland St James Loop, 22 Miles. Home for coffee then off to https://www.strava.com/activities/3083133165 which is my Bexwell, West Dereham Loop.
Got a call and went out again - had barely sat down https://www.strava.com/activities/3083616262 Barroway Loop for a 50 mile day. 2 points.

March
02/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3148013596 Downham-Fincham Loop 21 miles then in for coffee. Followed by https://www.strava.com/activities/3148560203 Barroway Loop with bike buddy, for 55km for the day. 1 point
16/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3189253369 Downham and round the Marshland St James loop, then West Dereham loop, Denver/Hilgay loop and Barroway Loop. 102.5km 3 points
22/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3207499491 Downham, West Dereham, Fincham, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Barroway, home. 51km 1 pt
25/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079322 Downham, Shouldham, Marham, Fincham, Wereham, Downham. 50km 1 pt
26/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079476 Downham, Denver, Ten Mile Bank, Welney, Nordelph, Bexwell, Home. 50km 1pt

12 Points so far.


----------



## Domus (27 Mar 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point
February 14 Grange, Meathop, Levens, Arnside and return by same route. 57.3 Kms 1 point. 
February 23 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51 Kms 1 point
March 1 Chorlton Wanderers extra ride plus to Chorlton and back 72.1 Kms 1 point
March 4 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton, Home 62.8 Kms 1 point
March 5 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 50.5 Kms 1 point
March 8 Chorlton Wanderers March ride plus to and from Chorlton 101.6 Kms 3 points
March 13 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont,Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 60.5 Kms 1 point
March 19 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Storth and Meathop 68.4 Kms 1 point 
March 24 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.4 Kms 1 point
March 26 Harwood, Walshaw, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 54.7 Kms 1 point

Running total 23 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (28 Mar 2020)

January.
3rd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43340197 Solo with Stig
February.
1st. 58km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3062463656 Solo with Stig.
March 
1st. 73km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3146471226 Solo with Stig.
8th. 74km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3166984839 Solo, British Cycling Guided ride to Odder, no Stig!
14th. 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/3183716405 on Tandem
22nd. 67km https://www.strava.com/activities/3208584549 solo with Stig.


----------



## AndreaJ (29 Mar 2020)

01/03/20 Whixall - Tilstock -Steel Heath -Coton- Whixall - Waterloo -Edsaton- Creamore- Wem-Aston - Barkers Green -Tiley - Nonely -Myddle - Loppington-Burlton - Wolverley - Home 55km 1 point
02/03/20 Northwood - Welshampton - Coptiviney - Ellesmere - Trench - Elson - Ellesmere -Lee - Spunhill - Colemere- English Frankton- Burlton - Noneley - Tilley - Wem - Foxholes - Home 
54.9km 1 point
09/03/20 Northwood - Welshampton - Brown Heath - Loppiington - Burlton - Myddle - Balderton - Harmer Hill - Hadnall -Sansaw Heath - Yorton - Clive - Wem - Barkers green - Aston - Wem- Creamore - Ryebank- Foxholes - Northwood - Home
54km 1 point
16/03/20 Northwood- Bettisfield - Welshampton - Coptiviney - Ellesmere - Trench - Elson - Ellesmere - Tetchill- Lee - Colemere - Lyneal - Burlton - Myddle - Nonely- Tilley - Wem - Barkers Green- Aston - Wem = Creamore - Horton - Home.
71.3km 1 point
Total 13 points
​


----------



## Domus (1 Apr 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point
February 14 Grange, Meathop, Levens, Arnside and return by same route. 57.3 Kms 1 point. 
February 23 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51 Kms 1 point
March 1 Chorlton Wanderers extra ride plus to Chorlton and back 72.1 Kms 1 point
March 4 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton, Home 62.8 Kms 1 point
March 5 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 50.5 Kms 1 point
March 8 Chorlton Wanderers March ride plus to and from Chorlton 101.6 Kms 3 points
March 13 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont,Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 60.5 Kms 1 point
March 19 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Storth and Meathop 68.4 Kms 1 point 
March 24 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.4 Kms 1 point
March 26 Harwood, Walshaw, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 54.7 Kms 1 point
April 1 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Edenfield, Norden, Bury and home 51.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 24 points


----------



## Osprey (1 Apr 2020)

Jan 5th. 61km. Llanmorlais Loughor, Swiss Valley, Tumble, Llanon, Hendy, Gorseinon, Gowerton. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/2983595743
Jan 19th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Burry Port, Pembrey. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/3024822228
Jan 25th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Scurlage, Porteynon, Parkmill, Killay, Gowerton. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/3041205138

Feb 8th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Pontardulais, Garnswllt, Ammanford and return. Equilibrium. https://www.strava.com/activities/3081577018

March 7th. 51km. Llanmorlais, Burry Green, Rhossilli, Scurlage, Parkmill, Three Crosses, Llanmorlais. https://www.strava.com/activities/3161178920
March 14th. 57km. Llanmorlais, Gowerton, Llanelli, Swiss valley, Tumble, Llanon, Pontardulais, Llanmorlais. https://www.strava.com/activities/3181620428

Points to date. 6


----------



## 13 rider (4 Apr 2020)

Apr 4th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold 50km loop

Points in this challenge 15
Points in all challenges 39


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Apr 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points

APRIL
4th: *Coalville, Measham, Rosliston, Burton, Bretby, Hartshorne, Ashby, Coalville 37.11mi/ 59.72km *1 Point*

Month Total: *1 Point*
Challenge Total: *18 Points*


----------



## slow scot (4 Apr 2020)

March.

1st (54km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Drumoak, Flora's, Echt, Garlogie, Blacktop.
2nd (62km) As yesterday plus Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, and Loch of Skene.
4th (59km) Westhill cycleway, Col de Millbuie, Lyne of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
5th (58km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, new castle road, South Deesid, Crathes bridge and school, Hirn, Flora's, Cullerlie standing stones, Garlogie, Blacktop.
6th (50km) Deeside line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
8th (54km) Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line.
9th (50km) Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Tillymannoch, Garlogie, Blacktop.
15th (53km) Deeside line, Drum, Flora's, Echt, Dunecht estate, Tllymannoch, Loch of as keen, Garlogie, Blacktop.
21st (63km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge and shop, Echt, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
18th (58km) Clockwise version of 4th March
22nd (58km) As 4th March.

April.

3rd. (50km). Blacktop, Garlogie, Cullerlie standing stones, Flora's, Drum, Deeside line, Duthie park laps to get a 50km.

Total Points: 22


----------



## steverob (4 Apr 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*4th April: 31.17 miles *- A 50km route staying almost completely within my home town, which I managed without needing to cross my own path until the very end of the ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/3254062418 - 1 point

*Total so far: 8 points*


----------



## The Bystander (4 Apr 2020)

January: 2 rides, 2 points.
February : 1 ride, 1 point.
March : 1 ride, 1 point.
April : 
*3rd* A 16 mile ride to the pharmacy to top up my meds (an "essential" journey) followed by a repeat of the loop (for exercise _and to top up my mileage_) - just about within the spirit of the current restrictions  *53.4 km / 1 point*


----------



## bruce1530 (5 Apr 2020)

January: 3 rides, 3 points
February: 2 rides, 2 points
March: 5 rides, 5 points

April 5th: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Kilmaurs-Kilmarnock and loop back. 51k
April 10: Saltcoats-Barmill-Dunlop-Stewarton-Kilwinning. 51k
April 18: Saltcoats-Irvine-Prestwick & back, 57k
April 19: over the fairlie moor, 51k
April 24: Largs, 53k
April 26: Prestwick, 56k

Total: 16points


----------



## aferris2 (6 Apr 2020)

01 Jan 50.46 miles. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m. 2 points
15 Jan 60.56 km Strava Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m. 1 point
17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m. 1 point
08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m. 1 point
06 Apr 51.55 km Strava. Coalmine Beach, the knoll, Walpole, and return. 525m. 1 point
Total 6 points


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Apr 2020)

January 5th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Ettington, Butlers Marston, Harbury, Offchurch, Warwick. 39miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/2983393237
February 2nd - Warwick, Charlecote, Aldermister, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick. 42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3064455413
March 1st - Warwick, Asrton Cantlow, Welford, Dorsington, Welford, Straford upon Avon, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Sherbourne, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3144054110
April 5th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Harbury, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Pillerton Hersey, Walton, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 37 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3257057206


----------



## Domus (6 Apr 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point
February 14 Grange, Meathop, Levens, Arnside and return by same route. 57.3 Kms 1 point. 
February 23 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51 Kms 1 point
March 1 Chorlton Wanderers extra ride plus to Chorlton and back 72.1 Kms 1 point
March 4 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton, Home 62.8 Kms 1 point
March 5 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 50.5 Kms 1 point
March 8 Chorlton Wanderers March ride plus to and from Chorlton 101.6 Kms 3 points
March 13 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont,Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 60.5 Kms 1 point
March 19 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Storth and Meathop 68.4 Kms 1 point 
March 24 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.4 Kms 1 point
March 26 Harwood, Walshaw, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 54.7 Kms 1 point
April 1 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Edenfield, Norden, Bury and home 51.4 Kms 1 point
April 6 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Edenfield, Ashworth, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 51.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 25 points


----------



## lane (6 Apr 2020)

*January*
5th - 82km - Packington - https://www.strava.com/activities/2984702594 - 2 points
12th - 50km - East Leake - https://www.strava.com/activities/3005222015 1 Point
25th - 63km - Barrow upon Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3042379062 1 point

*February*
2nd - 65km - Attenborough Nature Reserve - https://www.strava.com/activities/3065380960 1 point
8th - 63km - Barrow on Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3082692315 1 point
23rd - 50km - Western on Trent - https://www.strava.com/activities/3125776313 1 point

*March*
1st- 88KM - Rangemore - https://www.strava.com/activities/3145669433 2 Points
8th 103km Loughborough https://www.strava.com/activities/3166357399 3 points
15th 72km Barrow on Soar, Wymeswold, Wysall, https://www.strava.com/activities/3186604377 1 Point

*April*
5th Lanes towards East Leake https://www.strava.com/activities/3260493010 1 Point

*Total 14 points*


----------



## Jenkins (7 Apr 2020)

April update.
Not knowing what restrictions the Government were going to bring in, I managed to get an extra couple of qualifying rides in at the end of March just in case they could be banked for April. It turns out that they're not needed as I've been able to get 'local' qualifying rides in this month -

*Metric 50s*
January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938
January 26th - Anti clockwise to Westerfield. 56.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3045782202
February 1st - Click & Collect at Argos in Sainsburys, 61.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3062541770
February 21st, Waldringfield, Westerfield & Nacton, 64.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3119561505
February 22nd, Essentially the same as Jan 26th, 54.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3122607026
March 8th, Shopping, then Newbourne, Martlesham, Rushmere & home, 52.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3165604973
March 22nd, Felixstowe Freey, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield & Brightwell, 53km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3207673799
April 3rd, Another click & collect at Sainsburys, 57km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3249949560

*Imperial 50s*
January 12th, Ipswich, Newbourne, back to Ipswich & home, 52.9 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3005419997
January 19th, A loop from Stowmarket, 51.2 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3025399047
February 5th, Bury St. Edmunds to Home, 51.5 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3073791976
March 7th, Grundisburgh, Otley, Ashbocking & Witnesham, 51.1 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3162094401
March 24th, Ipswich, Alton Water, Wolverstone, 52.52 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3213060759
April 7th, 2 x 25.5 mile laps of Levington, Nacton, Martlesham, Bucklesham & Kirton, 51.2 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3266449215


----------



## Saluki (8 Apr 2020)

January
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.
19/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3025944518 Downham to Cambridge, via Wicken Fen and the loades way. 71.6km. 1 point

February
06.02.20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625008 Downham, Fincham, Watlington Loop. Accidentally turned GPS off for my cuppa.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625025 Barroway loop. 58km 1 point.
08/02/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3082346954 My Marshland St James Loop, 22 Miles. Home for coffee then off to https://www.strava.com/activities/3083133165 which is my Bexwell, West Dereham Loop.
Got a call and went out again - had barely sat down https://www.strava.com/activities/3083616262 Barroway Loop for a 50 mile day. 2 points.

March
02/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3148013596 Downham-Fincham Loop 21 miles then in for coffee. Followed by https://www.strava.com/activities/3148560203 Barroway Loop with bike buddy, for 55km for the day. 1 point
16/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3189253369 Downham and round the Marshland St James loop, then West Dereham loop, Denver/Hilgay loop and Barroway Loop. 102.5km 3 points
22/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3207499491 Downham, West Dereham, Fincham, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Barroway, home. 51km 1 pt
25/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079322 Downham, Shouldham, Marham, Fincham, Wereham, Downham. 50km 1 pt
26/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079476 Downham, Denver, Ten Mile Bank, Welney, Nordelph, Bexwell, Home. 50km 1pt

April
07/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3270101351 Marshland St James loop with Bexwell loop tagged on. 50.7km 1 point.
08/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3271221145 Downham-Barroway-Downham 25km
Then https://www.strava.com/activities/3272695719 Barroway to collect memory stick & Bexwell to collect another 25km 1point for the rides

14 Points so far.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Apr 2020)

No bike lockdown in Denmark 🚲😁🇩🇰

9th April - 56km - Denmark 🇩🇰

https://strava.app.link/8czpMlJvx5


----------



## Domus (9 Apr 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point
February 14 Grange, Meathop, Levens, Arnside and return by same route. 57.3 Kms 1 point. 
February 23 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51 Kms 1 point
March 1 Chorlton Wanderers extra ride plus to Chorlton and back 72.1 Kms 1 point
March 4 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton, Home 62.8 Kms 1 point
March 5 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 50.5 Kms 1 point
March 8 Chorlton Wanderers March ride plus to and from Chorlton 101.6 Kms 3 points
March 13 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont,Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 60.5 Kms 1 point
March 19 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Storth and Meathop 68.4 Kms 1 point 
March 24 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.4 Kms 1 point
March 26 Harwood, Walshaw, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 54.7 Kms 1 point
April 1 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Edenfield, Norden, Bury and home 51.4 Kms 1 point
April 6 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Edenfield, Ashworth, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
April 9 Harwood, Edgworth, Chapeltown, Belmont, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and home 61.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 26 points


----------



## Saluki (10 Apr 2020)

January
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.
19/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3025944518 Downham to Cambridge, via Wicken Fen and the loades way. 71.6km. 1 point

February
06.02.20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625008 Downham, Fincham, Watlington Loop. Accidentally turned GPS off for my cuppa.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625025 Barroway loop. 58km 1 point.
08/02/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3082346954 My Marshland St James Loop, 22 Miles. Home for coffee then off to https://www.strava.com/activities/3083133165 which is my Bexwell, West Dereham Loop.
Got a call and went out again - had barely sat down https://www.strava.com/activities/3083616262 Barroway Loop for a 50 mile day. 2 points.

March
02/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3148013596 Downham-Fincham Loop 21 miles then in for coffee. Followed by https://www.strava.com/activities/3148560203 Barroway Loop with bike buddy, for 55km for the day. 1 point
16/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3189253369 Downham and round the Marshland St James loop, then West Dereham loop, Denver/Hilgay loop and Barroway Loop. 102.5km 3 points
22/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3207499491 Downham, West Dereham, Fincham, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Barroway, home. 51km 1 pt
25/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079322 Downham, Shouldham, Marham, Fincham, Wereham, Downham. 50km 1 pt
26/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079476 Downham, Denver, Ten Mile Bank, Welney, Nordelph, Bexwell, Home. 50km 1pt

April
07/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3270101351 Marshland St James loop with Bexwell loop tagged on. 50.7km 1 point.
08/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3271221145 Downham-Barroway-Downham 25km
Then https://www.strava.com/activities/3272695719 Barroway to collect memory stick & Bexwell to collect another 25km 1point for the rides
10/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3279689182 Downham-Marshland St James- Barroway Drove-Downham 55km 1 point

15 Points so far.


----------



## Noodle Legs (10 Apr 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points

APRIL
4th: *Coalville, Measham, Rosliston, Burton, Bretby, Hartshorne, Ashby, Coalville 37.11mi/ 59.72km *1 Point
10th:* Coalville, Bagworth, Newbold Verdon, Kirkby Mallory, Hinckley, Higham, Shenton, Market Bosworth, Shackerstone, Heather, Ravenstone, Coalville 36.41mi/ 58.58km *1 Point*

Month Total: *2 Points*
Challenge Total: *19 Points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (12 Apr 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points

APRIL
4th: *Coalville, Measham, Rosliston, Burton, Bretby, Hartshorne, Ashby, Coalville 37.11mi/ 59.72km *1 Point
10th:* Coalville, Bagworth, Newbold Verdon, Kirkby Mallory, Hinckley, Higham, Shenton, Market Bosworth, Shackerstone, Heather, Ravenstone, Coalville 36.41mi/ 58.58km *1 Point
12th: *Coalville, Belton, Diseworth, Kegworth, Ratcliffe, West Leake, Zouch, Hathern, Long Whatton, Whitwick, Coalville 33.39 mi/53.74km *1 Point*

Month Total: *3 Points*
Challenge Total: *20 Points*


----------



## Saluki (12 Apr 2020)

January
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.
19/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3025944518 Downham to Cambridge, via Wicken Fen and the loades way. 71.6km. 1 point

February
06.02.20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625008 Downham, Fincham, Watlington Loop. Accidentally turned GPS off for my cuppa.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625025 Barroway loop. 58km 1 point.
08/02/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3082346954 My Marshland St James Loop, 22 Miles. Home for coffee then off to https://www.strava.com/activities/3083133165 which is my Bexwell, West Dereham Loop.
Got a call and went out again - had barely sat down https://www.strava.com/activities/3083616262 Barroway Loop for a 50 mile day. 2 points.

March
02/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3148013596 Downham-Fincham Loop 21 miles then in for coffee. Followed by https://www.strava.com/activities/3148560203 Barroway Loop with bike buddy, for 55km for the day. 1 point
16/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3189253369 Downham and round the Marshland St James loop, then West Dereham loop, Denver/Hilgay loop and Barroway Loop. 102.5km 3 points
22/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3207499491 Downham, West Dereham, Fincham, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Barroway, home. 51km 1 pt
25/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079322 Downham, Shouldham, Marham, Fincham, Wereham, Downham. 50km 1 pt
26/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079476 Downham, Denver, Ten Mile Bank, Welney, Nordelph, Bexwell, Home. 50km 1pt

April
07/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3270101351 Marshland St James loop with Bexwell loop tagged on. 50.7km 1 point.
08/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3271221145 Downham-Barroway-Downham 25km
Then https://www.strava.com/activities/3272695719 Barroway to collect memory stick & Bexwell to collect another 25km 1point for the rides
10/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3279689182 Downham-Marshland St James- Barroway Drove-Downham 55km 1 point
12/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3289876143 Downham-Ten Mile Bank-Southray-Methwold-Home 50km 1 point

16 Points so far.


----------



## Domus (15 Apr 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point
February 14 Grange, Meathop, Levens, Arnside and return by same route. 57.3 Kms 1 point. 
February 23 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51 Kms 1 point
March 1 Chorlton Wanderers extra ride plus to Chorlton and back 72.1 Kms 1 point
March 4 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton, Home 62.8 Kms 1 point
March 5 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 50.5 Kms 1 point
March 8 Chorlton Wanderers March ride plus to and from Chorlton 101.6 Kms 3 points
March 13 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont,Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 60.5 Kms 1 point
March 19 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Storth and Meathop 68.4 Kms 1 point 
March 24 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.4 Kms 1 point
March 26 Harwood, Walshaw, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 54.7 Kms 1 point
April 1 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Edenfield, Norden, Bury and home 51.4 Kms 1 point
April 6 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Edenfield, Ashworth, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
April 9 Harwood, Edgworth, Chapeltown, Belmont, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and home 61.4 Kms 1 point
April 15 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Holcombe, Grane Road, Edgworth, Affetside, Harwood, Ainsworh and home 52.8 Kms 1 point

Running total 27 points


----------



## Jon George (16 Apr 2020)

*16th April*
Ipswich – Nacton – Levington Marina – Foxhall – Bucklesham – Kirton – Trimleys – Felixstowe – Trimleys – Bucklesham – Foxhall – Ipswich
*51 km
1 Point

Total Points: 6*


----------



## Domus (19 Apr 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point
February 14 Grange, Meathop, Levens, Arnside and return by same route. 57.3 Kms 1 point. 
February 23 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51 Kms 1 point
March 1 Chorlton Wanderers extra ride plus to Chorlton and back 72.1 Kms 1 point
March 4 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton, Home 62.8 Kms 1 point
March 5 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 50.5 Kms 1 point
March 8 Chorlton Wanderers March ride plus to and from Chorlton 101.6 Kms 3 points
March 13 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont,Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 60.5 Kms 1 point
March 19 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Storth and Meathop 68.4 Kms 1 point 
March 24 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.4 Kms 1 point
March 26 Harwood, Walshaw, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 54.7 Kms 1 point
April 1 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Edenfield, Norden, Bury and home 51.4 Kms 1 point
April 6 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Edenfield, Ashworth, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
April 9 Harwood, Edgworth, Chapeltown, Belmont, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and home 61.4 Kms 1 point
April 15 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Holcombe, Grane Road, Edgworth, Affetside, Harwood, Ainsworh and home 52.8 Kms 1 point
April 19 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Dunnockshaw, Crown Point, Lumb, Rawtenstall, Ramsbottom and home 57.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 28 points


----------



## 13 rider (19 Apr 2020)

Apr 4th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold 50km loop
Apr 19th 31.2 miles 1 point
St Bernards Loop

Points in this challenge 16
Points in all challenges 44


----------



## Spinney (19 Apr 2020)

*I am going to attempt to get a minimum of 2 points per month.* Making a public declaration here to shame myself into doing it!
The above got overtaken by the ****ing virus - I'm getting plenty of running/walking done, so will aim to stay in with 1 a month for now.

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*February
8th - 32 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*27th - 31 miles - 1 point *Tytherington, Alveston. Littleton-upon-Severn, Oldbury on Severn, Berkeley, Damery (the last sunny day in Feb!)

*March
16th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*April
19th - 37 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Tetbury, Kingscote, Wotton

*Total: 6 points*


----------



## Houthakker (19 Apr 2020)

*January*
18th Jan – Lytham to Fleetwood and back – 33 miles – 1 Point

*February*
8th – Lytham – Kirkham – Preston – Guild wheel, Back to Lytham - 45 Miles - 1 point
15th – Lytham, Bispham, Poulton, Elswick, Kirkham, Lytham – 33 miles – 1 pt
* 
March*
14th – Lytham, Preston, Woodplumpton, Kirkham, Lytham – 34 miles – 1 pt

*April*
5th – Lytham – Kirkham – Broughton – Guild wheel – Freckleton – Lytham – 33 miles - 1 Pt
19th – Lytham – Kirkham – Great Eccleston-Over Wyre – Weeton – Lytham 34 miles – 1 pt

*Total – 6 Points*


----------



## Saluki (19 Apr 2020)

January
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.
19/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3025944518 Downham to Cambridge, via Wicken Fen and the loades way. 71.6km. 1 point

February
06.02.20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625008 Downham, Fincham, Watlington Loop. Accidentally turned GPS off for my cuppa.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625025 Barroway loop. 58km 1 point.
08/02/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3082346954 My Marshland St James Loop, 22 Miles. Home for coffee then off to https://www.strava.com/activities/3083133165 which is my Bexwell, West Dereham Loop.
Got a call and went out again - had barely sat down https://www.strava.com/activities/3083616262 Barroway Loop for a 50 mile day. 2 points.

March
02/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3148013596 Downham-Fincham Loop 21 miles then in for coffee. Followed by https://www.strava.com/activities/3148560203 Barroway Loop with bike buddy, for 55km for the day. 1 point
16/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3189253369 Downham and round the Marshland St James loop, then West Dereham loop, Denver/Hilgay loop and Barroway Loop. 102.5km 3 points
22/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3207499491 Downham, West Dereham, Fincham, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Barroway, home. 51km 1 pt
25/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079322 Downham, Shouldham, Marham, Fincham, Wereham, Downham. 50km 1 pt
26/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079476 Downham, Denver, Ten Mile Bank, Welney, Nordelph, Bexwell, Home. 50km 1pt

April
07/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3270101351 Marshland St James loop with Bexwell loop tagged on. 50.7km 1 point.
08/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3271221145 Downham-Barroway-Downham 25km
Then https://www.strava.com/activities/3272695719 Barroway to collect memory stick & Bexwell to collect another 25km 1point for the rides
10/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3279689182 Downham-Marshland St James- Barroway Drove-Downham 55km 1 point
12/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3289876143 Downham-Ten Mile Bank-Southray-Methwold-Home 50km 1 point
19/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3323256686 Marshland St James Loop. GPS Turned itself off 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3323256569 Barroway Loop, after a cuppa.52.3km 1 point

17 Points so far.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fiona R (21 Apr 2020)

*January 2020
Sat 4th 56km 563m **Brockley Chew Loop* Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Chew Stoke-West Harptree-Bishop Sutton-Chew Stoke-Winford-Long Ashton-Bristol/BW Cycling-Long Ashton-Home 1pt
*Sun 5th 70km 598m **BRCC to Old Down Country Park* Home-Backwell-Nailsea-Pill-Avonmouth Bridge-Hallen-Easter Compton-Old Down-Easter Compton-Hallen-Portway/Bristol-Long Ashton-Home 1pt
*Sat 11th 225km 2353m* *GWR Chalke and Cheese 200km Audax* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Warminster-Boyton-Wilton-Broad Chalke-Shaftesbury-Gillingham-Bruton-Wells-Wedmore-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Pensford-Keynsham-Warmley 5pts
*Sat 25th 100km 683m* *ACB Jack and Grace 100km Audax* Aztec West-Olverston-Littleton upon Severn-Berkeley-Frampton upon Severn-Epney-Whitminster-Stonehouse-Cam-Tortworth-Cromhall-Tytherington-Almondsbury 3pts
*Sun 26th 118km 443m* *BCG Weston Loop* Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Loxton-Mark-Highbridge-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Uphill-Weston super Mare-Hewish-Yatton-Backwell-Home 3pts
*Total 13pts

February 2020
Sat 8th 200km 1218m* *DIY 200k Audax B2B 2T Cheddar Glasto BoS WsM* Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Midford-Norton St Phillip-Kilmersdon-Chilcompton-Cheddar Gorge-Cheddar-Glastonbury-Highbridge-Burnham on Sea-Brean-Weston Super Mare-Congresbury-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Nailsea-Home 5pts
*Sat 23rd 101km 827m* *BSG Popped out for carrots* Home-Long Ashton-Bristol-Coalpit Heath-Thornbury-Littleton upon Severn-Aust-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Easter Compton-Hallen-Bristol/Portway-Long Ashton-Flax Bourton-Belmont/Failand-Long Ashton-Home 3pts
*Total 8pts

March 2020
Sun 1st 158km 1591m **No Time to Yat - 100km Audax route check* Home-Bristol-Filton-Alveston-Old Severn Bridge-Chepstow-St Arvans-Tintern-Redbrook-Monmouth-Symonds Yat-Goodrich-Ruardean-Joys Green-St Briavels-Tutshill-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Alveston-Tockington-Easter Compton-Hallen-Blaise Castle-Bristol/Portway-Home 3pts
*Sat 7th 221km 3066m GWR Wells Mells and Broader Audax *Home-Bristol-Whitchurch-Chew Magna-West Harptree-Wells-Bruton-Stourton-Wincanton-Sherborne-Yeovil-Batcombe-Sturminster Newton-Zeals-Kilmington-Radstock-Woollard-Whitchurch 5pts
*Sat 14th 223km 2558m Efengy (Gospel Pass) Audax *Home-Bristol-Aztec West-Old Severn Bridge-Caerleon-Usk-Crickhowell-Bwlch-Hay on Wye-Gospel Pass-Abergavenney-Raglan-Llangwym-Chepstow-Old Severn Bridge-Almondsbury 5pts
*Total 13pts

April 2020
Sat 4th 50km 452m* *🌈 Keep Pedalling ... waved at Wales* Home-Belmont-Portishead-Clevedon-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home 1pt
*Sun 19th 50km 449m **🌈 Spencer’s Ride* Home-Backwell-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Portishead-Portbury-Failand-Home 1pt
*Sun 26th 64km 805m 🌈 Nano Providential Soft Old Boiled Roads 60 *Home-Wraxall-Nailsea-Kenn-Backwell-Long Ashton-Winford-Chew Stoke-Chew Magna-Dundry-Long Ashton-Providence Lane-Failand-Home 1pt
*Total 3pts
2020 Running total 37pts*


----------



## Domus (23 Apr 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point
February 14 Grange, Meathop, Levens, Arnside and return by same route. 57.3 Kms 1 point. 
February 23 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51 Kms 1 point
March 1 Chorlton Wanderers extra ride plus to Chorlton and back 72.1 Kms 1 point
March 4 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton, Home 62.8 Kms 1 point
March 5 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 50.5 Kms 1 point
March 8 Chorlton Wanderers March ride plus to and from Chorlton 101.6 Kms 3 points
March 13 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont,Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 60.5 Kms 1 point
March 19 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Storth and Meathop 68.4 Kms 1 point 
March 24 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.4 Kms 1 point
March 26 Harwood, Walshaw, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 54.7 Kms 1 point
April 1 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Edenfield, Norden, Bury and home 51.4 Kms 1 point
April 6 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Edenfield, Ashworth, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
April 9 Harwood, Edgworth, Chapeltown, Belmont, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and home 61.4 Kms 1 point
April 15 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Holcombe, Grane Road, Edgworth, Affetside, Harwood, Ainsworh and home 52.8 Kms 1 point
April 19 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Dunnockshaw, Crown Point, Lumb, Rawtenstall, Ramsbottom and home 57.3 Kms 1 point
April 23 Harwood, Edgworth, Chapeltown, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Astley Bridge and home 55.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 29 points


----------



## Katherine (23 Apr 2020)

*2020
January
5th January* 42 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Little Hulton, Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
*26th January* 31 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Little Hulton, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Leigh, Astley.
2 points

*February
2nd February* 40 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Barton, Stretford, Northenden, Style and back.
*8th February* 45 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, High Legh, Rostherne, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
*23rd February* 33 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Tyldesley, Leigh, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Irlam, Eccles.
3 points

*March
1st March* 32 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
*15th March* 38 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*24th March* 32 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
3 points

*April
7th April* 32 miles. 1 point. Little Hulton, Westhoughton, Lostock Junction, Horwich, Rivington, Black Rod, Westhaughton, Walkden.
*10th April* 35 miles. 1 point. Eccles, Irlam, Dunham, Warburton, Culcheth, Leigh.
*12th April* 46 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
*19th April* 37 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Rostherne, Dunham, Warburton, Leigh.
4 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (24 Apr 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points

APRIL
4th: *Coalville, Measham, Rosliston, Burton, Bretby, Hartshorne, Ashby, Coalville 37.11mi/ 59.72km *1 Point
10th:* Coalville, Bagworth, Newbold Verdon, Kirkby Mallory, Hinckley, Higham, Shenton, Market Bosworth, Shackerstone, Heather, Ravenstone, Coalville 36.41mi/ 58.58km *1 Point
12th: *Coalville, Belton, Diseworth, Kegworth, Ratcliffe, West Leake, Zouch, Hathern, Long Whatton, Whitwick, Coalville 33.39 mi/53.74km *1 Point
24th: *Coalville, Ibstock, Measham, Acresford, Austrey, Warton, Atherstone, Sutton Cheney, Nailstone, Battram, Coalville 42.94 mi/69.11km *1 Point*

Month Total: *4 Points*
Challenge Total: *21 Points*


----------



## Domus (25 Apr 2020)

January 1 Skolly's New Year forum ride plus to and from the start 82.9 Kms 2 points
January 3 Flookborough, Cartmel, Crosthwaite, Levens, Grange. 54.6 Kms 1 point
January 12 Chorlton Wanderers ride to Poynton plus to Chorlton and back 88 Kms 2 points
January 19 Bury, Rawtenstall, Holcombe Hill, Bradshaw, Heaton, Home 55.8 Kms 1 point
January 24 Bury, Tottington, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.06 Kms 1 point
January 29 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside and return via Meathop. 56.7 Kms 1 point
February 5 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton, Home 60.2 Kms 1 point
February 6 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home, 50.6 Kms 1 point
February 8 Little Lever, Atherton, Leigh, Culcheth, Irlam, Eccles, Walkden, Farnwoth and home 63 Kms 1 point
February 14 Grange, Meathop, Levens, Arnside and return by same route. 57.3 Kms 1 point. 
February 23 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51 Kms 1 point
March 1 Chorlton Wanderers extra ride plus to Chorlton and back 72.1 Kms 1 point
March 4 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Brinscall, Chorley, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton, Home 62.8 Kms 1 point
March 5 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Westhoughton, Bolton and home 50.5 Kms 1 point
March 8 Chorlton Wanderers March ride plus to and from Chorlton 101.6 Kms 3 points
March 13 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont,Abbey Village, Chorley, Rivington, Bolton and home 60.5 Kms 1 point
March 19 Grange, Witherslack, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Storth and Meathop 68.4 Kms 1 point 
March 24 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.4 Kms 1 point
March 26 Harwood, Walshaw, Edgworth, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 54.7 Kms 1 point
April 1 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Edenfield, Norden, Bury and home 51.4 Kms 1 point
April 6 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Edenfield, Ashworth, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 51.6 Kms 1 point
April 9 Harwood, Edgworth, Chapeltown, Belmont, Adlington, Westhoughton, Farnworth and home 61.4 Kms 1 point
April 15 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Holcombe, Grane Road, Edgworth, Affetside, Harwood, Ainsworh and home 52.8 Kms 1 point
April 19 Bury, Edenfield, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Dunnockshaw, Crown Point, Lumb, Rawtenstall, Ramsbottom and home 57.3 Kms 1 point
April 23 Harwood, Edgworth, Chapeltown, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich, Astley Bridge and home 55.4 Kms 1 point
April 25 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Edenfield, Norden, Hetwood, Pilsworth and home 53.2 Kms 1 point

Running total 30 points


----------



## Spinney (26 Apr 2020)

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*February
8th - 32 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*27th - 31 miles - 1 point *Tytherington, Alveston. Littleton-upon-Severn, Oldbury on Severn, Berkeley, Damery (the last sunny day in Feb!)

*March
16th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*April
19th - 37 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Tetbury, Kingscote, Wotton
*26th - 31 miles - 1 point *Damery, Stinchcombe, Wandswell, Berkeley, Oldbury, Almondsbury, Itchington, Tytherington, Cromhall

*Total: 7 points*


----------



## Saluki (26 Apr 2020)

January
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.
19/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3025944518 Downham to Cambridge, via Wicken Fen and the loades way. 71.6km. 1 point

February
06.02.20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625008 Downham, Fincham, Watlington Loop. Accidentally turned GPS off for my cuppa.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625025 Barroway loop. 58km 1 point.
08/02/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3082346954 My Marshland St James Loop, 22 Miles. Home for coffee then off to https://www.strava.com/activities/3083133165 which is my Bexwell, West Dereham Loop.
Got a call and went out again - had barely sat down https://www.strava.com/activities/3083616262 Barroway Loop for a 50 mile day. 2 points.

March
02/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3148013596 Downham-Fincham Loop 21 miles then in for coffee. Followed by https://www.strava.com/activities/3148560203 Barroway Loop with bike buddy, for 55km for the day. 1 point
16/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3189253369 Downham and round the Marshland St James loop, then West Dereham loop, Denver/Hilgay loop and Barroway Loop. 102.5km 3 points
22/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3207499491 Downham, West Dereham, Fincham, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Barroway, home. 51km 1 pt
25/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079322 Downham, Shouldham, Marham, Fincham, Wereham, Downham. 50km 1 pt
26/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079476 Downham, Denver, Ten Mile Bank, Welney, Nordelph, Bexwell, Home. 50km 1pt

April
07/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3270101351 Marshland St James loop with Bexwell loop tagged on. 50.7km 1 point.
08/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3271221145 Downham-Barroway-Downham 25km
Then https://www.strava.com/activities/3272695719 Barroway to collect memory stick & Bexwell to collect another 25km 1point for the rides
10/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3279689182 Downham-Marshland St James- Barroway Drove-Downham 55km 1 point
12/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3289876143 Downham-Ten Mile Bank-Southray-Methwold-Home 50km 1 point
19/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3323256686 Marshland St James Loop. GPS Turned itself off 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3323256569 Barroway Loop, after a cuppa.52.3km 1 point
26/04/20https://www.strava.com/activities/3356950267 Home, Watlington, Shouldham, Marham, Fincham, West Dereham, Ten Mile Bank, Denver and Home. 33 miles exactly so over the 50km mark.1 point.

18 Points so far.


----------



## Slick (26 Apr 2020)

Slick said:


> Neilston, Giffnock, A77 Cycle Path to Fenwick, Dunlop, Stewarton, over the hill road to home.
> 
> *Total 2 points.*


March 30th Neilston, Giffnock, A77 Cycle Path to Fenwick, Dunlop, Stewarton, over the hill road to home.
*Total 3 Points. *

April 5th, Halket loop to Dunlop Millenium Park then looping back round to Stewarton and home. 56km 1 Point 
April 7th Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via clyde coastal path, Glasgow Airport, Paisley, Hurlet, Barrhead, Neilston then home. 52km 1 point
April 11th Halket loop to Dunlop Millenium Park then looping back round to Stewarton and home. 56km 1 Point 
April 14th Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via clyde coastal path, Glasgow Airport, Paisley, Hurlet, Barrhead, Neilston then home. 52km 1 point
April 16th Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via clyde coastal path, Glasgow Airport, Paisley, Hurlet, Barrhead, Neilston then home. 52km 1 point
April 17th Dunlop, Neilston, Back hill road over to Darnley Dams, Barrhead, Neilston, Neilston Pad, Dunlop, hill road home. 58km 1 point
April 21st Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via clyde coastal path, Glasgow Airport, Paisley, Hurlet, Barrhead, Neilston then home. 52km 1 point
April 23rd Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via clyde coastal path, Glasgow Airport, Paisley, Hurlet, Barrhead, Neilston then home. 52km 1 point
*Total Points 11.*


----------



## steverob (26 Apr 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*4th April: 31.17 miles *- A 50km route staying almost completely within my home town, which I managed without needing to cross my own path until the very end of the ride - https://www.strava.com/activities/3254062418 - 1 point
*26th April: 31.72 miles *- After saying I probably wouldn't do another long outdoor ride this month, the gorgeous weather forced my hand! Still kept it fairly local though - https://www.strava.com/activities/3356265152 - 1 point

*Total so far: 9 points*


----------



## aferris2 (27 Apr 2020)

01 Jan 50.46 miles. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m. 2 points
15 Jan 60.56 km Strava Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m. 1 point
17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m. 1 point
08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m. 1 point
06 Apr 51.55 km Strava. Coalmine Beach, the knoll, Walpole, and return. 525m. 1 point
*27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m. 1 point*
Total 7 points


----------



## Jenkins (27 Apr 2020)

End of the month update.

In keeping with the spirit of the regulations I'm still keeping things local, so no 50 milers, but another half dozen 50k rides thanks to the good weather and the unfortunate situation at the moment.

*Metric 50s*
January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938
January 26th - Anti clockwise to Westerfield. 56.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3045782202
February 1st - Click & Collect at Argos in Sainsburys, 61.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3062541770
February 21st, Waldringfield, Westerfield & Nacton, 64.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3119561505
February 22nd, Essentially the same as Jan 26th, 54.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3122607026
March 8th, Shopping, then Newbourne, Martlesham, Rushmere & home, 52.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3165604973
March 22nd, Felixstowe Freey, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield & Brightwell, 53km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3207673799
April 3rd, Another click & collect at Sainsburys, 57km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3249949560
April 14th, Shopping in Fe;ixstowe, going via Ipswich, 54.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3297440138
April 15th, On and off road within 5 miles of home, 50.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3302860621
April 21st & 22nd, Westerfield & back via Newbourne out & Bucklesham home (identical route both days), 2 x 55km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3302860621 & https://www.strava.com/activities/3336194029
April 25th, An extended version of the Westerfield run, 66.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3351167903
April 27th, Another compact on & off road route within 3.25 miles of home, 50.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3361105489

*Imperial 50s*
January 12th, Ipswich, Newbourne, back to Ipswich & home, 52.9 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3005419997
January 19th, A loop from Stowmarket, 51.2 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3025399047
February 5th, Bury St. Edmunds to Home, 51.5 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3073791976
March 7th, Grundisburgh, Otley, Ashbocking & Witnesham, 51.1 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3162094401
March 24th, Ipswich, Alton Water, Wolverstone, 52.52 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3213060759
April 7th, 2 x 25.5 mile laps of Levington, Nacton, Martlesham, Bucklesham & Kirton, 51.2 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3266449215


----------



## Rob and Alison (27 Apr 2020)

January.
3rd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43340197 Solo with Stig
February.
1st. 58km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3062463656 Solo with Stig.
March 
1st. 73km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3146471226 Solo with Stig.
8th. 74km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3166984839 Solo, British Cycling Guided ride to Odder, no Stig!
14th. 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/3183716405 on Tandem
22nd. 67km https://www.strava.com/activities/3208584549 solo with Stig.
April
25th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3316160290 shielding turbo ride.
26th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3363196570 turbo.


----------



## Sbudge (29 Apr 2020)

18th January, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3022105778) First time up Kop Hill for 2020, Gt Missenden Loop
25th January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3042284687) Gentle North London loop
8th February, 50.25km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3082327673) South West London pootle
29th February, 99.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3143153917) Bathgate/Cumbernauld loop - Wind, Snow, Rain, Sun
21st March, 55.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3203679174) Wendover, Tring and Chesham loop
11th April, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3284446447) Wendover loops
19th April, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Tring and Slapton
25th April, 73.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Slapton and Gaddesden


----------



## Slick (30 Apr 2020)

Slick said:


> March 30th Neilston, Giffnock, A77 Cycle Path to Fenwick, Dunlop, Stewarton, over the hill road to home.
> *Total 3 Points. *
> 
> April 5th, Halket loop to Dunlop Millenium Park then looping back round to Stewarton and home. 56km 1 Point
> ...


April 28th Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty mu h in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 
*Total Points 12.*


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Apr 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> 01/03/20 Whixall - Tilstock -Steel Heath -Coton- Whixall - Waterloo -Edsaton- Creamore- Wem-Aston - Barkers Green -Tiley - Nonely -Myddle - Loppington-Burlton - Wolverley - Home 55km 1 point
> 02/03/20 Northwood - Welshampton - Coptiviney - Ellesmere - Trench - Elson - Ellesmere -Lee - Spunhill - Colemere- English Frankton- Burlton - Noneley - Tilley - Wem - Foxholes - Home
> 54.9km 1 point
> 09/03/20 Northwood - Welshampton - Brown Heath - Loppiington - Burlton - Myddle - Balderton - Harmer Hill - Hadnall -Sansaw Heath - Yorton - Clive - Wem - Barkers green - Aston - Wem- Creamore - Ryebank- Foxholes - Northwood - Home
> ...


07/04/20 Northwood-Whixall-Fenns Bank-Alkington-Hollinswood-Tilstock-Coton-Prees-Quina Brook- Abbeygreen-Waterloo-Edstaston-Creamore-Horton-home.
53.12km 1 point 
Total 14 points.


----------



## Vantage (30 Apr 2020)

Nothing from me this month unfortunately.


----------



## 13 rider (1 May 2020)

May 1st 31.2 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop 

Points in this challenge 17
Points in all challenges 45


----------



## bruce1530 (1 May 2020)

January: 3 rides, 3 points
February: 2 rides, 2 points
March: 5 rides, 5 points
April: 6 rides, 6 points

May 1: Saltcoats-Wemyss Bay. 60k
May 3: saltcoats Kilwinning barrmill glengarnock saltcoats, 51k
May 8: saltcoats-Irvine-Kilmarnock loop. 51k
May 15: saltcoats-portencross-largs, 51k
May 25: Saltcoats-Largs, then back over the Fairlie Moor. 50k
May 29: sltcoats-largs-hunterston-portencross. 50k
May 31: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Irvine-Kilmarnock-Tarbolton-Galston-Kilmarnock-Kilwinning-Saltcoats. 81k, 2 points



Total: 24 points


----------



## Jon George (1 May 2020)

*1st May*
Ipswich – Claydon – Needham Market – Barham – Claydon – Ipswich – Westerfield – Ipswich – Nacton - Ipswich
*52 km
1 Point

Total Points: 7*


----------



## NorthernDave (2 May 2020)

*1st January 2020
56.34 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cattal, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

8th February 2020
50.38 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Black Hill, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft and the long way round to home - *1 point

21st March 2020
52.14 km *- Seacroft, Gipton, Harehills, Burmantofts, Leeds _>>>then a train to>>>_ Bingley, Saltaire, Shipley, Esholt, Apperley Bridge, Rodley, Kirkstall , Burley, Leeds, Killingbeck, Cross Gates and the long way round to home - *1 point

5th April 2020
50.20 km *(_Bye_) - Tour de Turbo Trainer - *1 point 

Running total: 4 points*


----------



## steveindenmark (3 May 2020)

3rd May Denmark


----------



## 13 rider (3 May 2020)

May 1st 31.2 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
May 3rd 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 18
Points in all challenges 46


----------



## Fiona R (3 May 2020)

*May 2020
Sun 3rd 60km 668m* *🌈 Ched-eerily with birdsong* Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Winscombe-Axbridge-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Winford-Home *1pt
Weds 6th 67km 1388m 🌈 Going on up to the spirit in the sky *Home-1 Belmont Hill-2 Tower House Lane-3 Tickenham Hill-4 Naish Hill-5 Wraxall Hill-6 Portbury Lane-7 Caswell Hill-8 Providence Lane-9 Clarken Combe-10 WCL-11 Dundry-12 Yanley Lane-Home *1pt
Sat 9th 72km 728m 🌈Droves to Cheddar *Home-Backwell-Congresbury-Banwell-Weare-Cheddar/Gorge-West Harptree-Chew Stoke-Winford-Home *1pt
Sun 17th 104km 907m 🌈 Brockley Burrington Sweets Drive thru *Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Redhill-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Charterhouse-Priddy-Wookey-Westhay-Mark-Loxton-Congresbury-Backwell-Home *3pts
Sat 30th 132km 1153m Avon Cycleway Nearly *Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Chew Stoke-Pensford-Saltford-Warmley-Iron Acton-Hawkesbury Common-Cromhall-Littleton upon Severn-Olveston-Easter Compton-Blaise Castle-Portway/Bristol-Long Ashton-Home *3pts
Total 9pts
2020 Running total 46pts*


----------



## Houthakker (3 May 2020)

*January*
18th Jan – Lytham to Fleetwood and back – 33 miles – 1 Point

*February*
8th – Lytham, Kirkham, Preston, Guild wheel, Back to Lytham - 45 Miles - 1 point
15th – Lytham, Bispham, Poulton, Elswick, Kirkham, Lytham – 33 miles – 1 pt
* 
March*
14th – Lytham, Preston, Woodplumpton, Kirkham, Lytham – 34 miles – 1 pt

*April*
5th – Lytham, Kirkham, Broughton, Guild wheel, Freckleton, Lytham – 33 miles - 1 Pt
19th – Lytham, Kirkham, Great Eccleston-Over Wyre, Weeton, Lytham 34 miles – 1 pt

*May*
3rd – Lytham, Cleveleys, Thornton, Poulton, Singleton, Lytham – 32 miles – 1 pt
*Total – 7 Points*


----------



## Jenkins (3 May 2020)

Got this month's qualifying rides out of the way nice & early. The way things are going, I think it would be easier if I just posted the month's rides rather than update the previous post or I'll end up taking up a full page each time - I really need to go back to work full time instead of this 'working from home' nonsense!

*Metric 50s*
January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938
January 26th - Anti clockwise to Westerfield. 56.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3045782202
February 1st - Click & Collect at Argos in Sainsburys, 61.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3062541770
February 21st, Waldringfield, Westerfield & Nacton, 64.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3119561505
February 22nd, Essentially the same as Jan 26th, 54.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3122607026
March 8th, Shopping, then Newbourne, Martlesham, Rushmere & home, 52.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3165604973
March 22nd, Felixstowe Freey, Kirton, Newbourne, Waldringfield & Brightwell, 53km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3207673799
April 3rd, Another click & collect at Sainsburys, 57km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3249949560
April 14th, Shopping in Fe;ixstowe, going via Ipswich, 54.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3297440138
April 15th, On and off road within 5 miles of home, 50.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3302860621
April 21st & 22nd, Westerfield & back via Newbourne out & Bucklesham home (identical route both days), 2 x 55km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3302860621 & https://www.strava.com/activities/3336194029
April 25th, An extended version of the Westerfield run, 66.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3351167903
April 27th, Another compact on & off road route within 3.25 miles of home, 50.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3361105489
May 2nd, Westerfield clockwise - Levington, Nacton, Westerfield & Bucklesham, 52.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3385982087

*Imperial 50s*
January 12th, Ipswich, Newbourne, back to Ipswich & home, 52.9 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3005419997
January 19th, A loop from Stowmarket, 51.2 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3025399047
February 5th, Bury St. Edmunds to Home, 51.5 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3073791976
March 7th, Grundisburgh, Otley, Ashbocking & Witnesham, 51.1 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3162094401
March 24th, Ipswich, Alton Water, Wolverstone, 52.52 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3213060759
April 7th, 2 x 25.5 mile laps of Levington, Nacton, Martlesham, Bucklesham & Kirton, 51.2 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3266449215 
May 3rd, Similar to April 25th above, but with added faffing about in the Nacton & Foxhall areas, 52.8 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3391750214


----------



## The Bystander (7 May 2020)

January: 2 rides, 2 points.
February : 1 ride, 1 point.
March : 1 ride, 1 point.
April : 1 ride, 1 point
May : 
*7th* Local loops (for local people) including the villages of Walgrave, Old, Harrington, Lamport and Loddington
*52.7 km / 1 point*


----------



## 13 rider (8 May 2020)

May 1st 31.2 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
May 3rd 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
May 8th 33.2 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,High ,Asfordby ,Gaddesby ,Rearsby ,Cossington ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 19
Points in all challenges 47


----------



## slow scot (8 May 2020)

April (Continued)

7th (53km) Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
11th (65km) Clockwise Durris hills/Col de Millbuie loop.
14th (51km) Ante clockwise Tillymannoch loop.
15th (63km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge and shop, Echt, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
17th (51km) As per 14th.
18th (57km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
20th (65km) As per 11th.
21st (51km) As per 14th and17th.
23rd (65km) Durris hills/Col de Millbuie loop.
25th (50km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Cullerlie standing stones, Garlogie, Blacktop.
28th (51km) Ante clockwise Tillymannoch loop.
29th (65km) Durris hills/Col de Millbuie loop.

May

1st (51km) Ante clockwise Tillymannoch loop.
3rd (62km) Ante clockwise Tillymannoch/Durris hills loop.
5th (65km) Durris hills/ Col de Millbuie loop.
7th (62km) Durris hills/Tillymannoch loop

Total Points; 38


----------



## Sbudge (8 May 2020)

18th January, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3022105778) First time up Kop Hill for 2020, Gt Missenden Loop
25th January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3042284687) Gentle North London loop
8th February, 50.25km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3082327673) South West London pootle
29th February, 99.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3143153917) Bathgate/Cumbernauld loop - Wind, Snow, Rain, Sun
21st March, 55.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3203679174) Wendover, Tring and Chesham loop
11th April, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3284446447) Wendover loops
19th April, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Tring and Slapton
25th April, 73.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Slapton and Gaddesden
8th May, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3418801956) Whiteleaf, Smalldean, Dunsmore hills - VE Day ride


----------



## Noodle Legs (8 May 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points

MAY
8th:* Coalville, Whitwick, Copt Oak, Loughborough, Cotes, Hoton, Burton on the Wolds, Wymeswold, Rempstone, Costock, East Leake, Hathern, Belton, Coalville 41.87mi/ 67.38km *1 Point*

Month Total: *1 Point*
Challenge Total: *22 Points*


----------



## Domus (9 May 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point

Running total 31 points


----------



## aferris2 (10 May 2020)

01 Jan 50.46 miles. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m. 2 points
15 Jan 60.56 km Strava Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m. 1 point
17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m. 1 point
08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m. 1 point
06 Apr 51.55 km Strava. Coalmine Beach, the knoll, Walpole, and return. 525m. 1 point
27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m. 1 point
*10 May 53.07 km Strava Camp, The Knoll, Tinglewood road and North Walpole roadand twice, Camp 665m. 1 point*
Total 8 points


----------



## Slick (10 May 2020)

Slick said:


> April 28th Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty mu h in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home.
> *Total Points 12.*


May 2nd, Halket loop to Dunlop Millenium Park then looping back round to Stewarton and home. 56km 1 Point
May 5th, Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty much in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 52km 1 point 
May 7th, Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty much in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 52 km 1point
May 9th, Barrhead, Darnley, Giffnock, A77 Cycle Path to Fenwick, Stewarton, Longridge Plantation, back road to Dunlop then the hill road home. 59Km 1 point 

*16 Points *


----------



## Bazzer (10 May 2020)

January 22nd Loops of Culcheth and surrounding settlements. 51.01 kms
February 2nd Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.5 kms
March 1st Lane Head, Glazebury, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 50 kms
April 4th Risley, Glazebury, Lowton, Croft, Haughton Green, Fernhead. (Twice). 51kms
(With apologies to @13 rider. - I thought I had posted this ride, when I posted a lunacy challenge ride)


----------



## Saluki (10 May 2020)

January
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.
19/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3025944518 Downham to Cambridge, via Wicken Fen and the loades way. 71.6km. 1 point

February
06.02.20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625008 Downham, Fincham, Watlington Loop. Accidentally turned GPS off for my cuppa.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625025 Barroway loop. 58km 1 point.
08/02/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3082346954 My Marshland St James Loop, 22 Miles. Home for coffee then off to https://www.strava.com/activities/3083133165 which is my Bexwell, West Dereham Loop.
Got a call and went out again - had barely sat down https://www.strava.com/activities/3083616262 Barroway Loop for a 50 mile day. 2 points.

March
02/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3148013596 Downham-Fincham Loop 21 miles then in for coffee. Followed by https://www.strava.com/activities/3148560203 Barroway Loop with bike buddy, for 55km for the day. 1 point
16/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3189253369 Downham and round the Marshland St James loop, then West Dereham loop, Denver/Hilgay loop and Barroway Loop. 102.5km 3 points
22/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3207499491 Downham, West Dereham, Fincham, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Barroway, home. 51km 1 pt
25/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079322 Downham, Shouldham, Marham, Fincham, Wereham, Downham. 50km 1 pt
26/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079476 Downham, Denver, Ten Mile Bank, Welney, Nordelph, Bexwell, Home. 50km 1pt

April
07/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3270101351 Marshland St James loop with Bexwell loop tagged on. 50.7km 1 point.
08/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3271221145 Downham-Barroway-Downham 25km
Then https://www.strava.com/activities/3272695719 Barroway to collect memory stick & Bexwell to collect another 25km 1point for the rides
10/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3279689182 Downham-Marshland St James- Barroway Drove-Downham 55km 1 point
12/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3289876143 Downham-Ten Mile Bank-Southray-Methwold-Home 50km 1 point
19/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3323256686 Marshland St James Loop. GPS Turned itself off 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3323256569 Barroway Loop, after a cuppa.52.3km 1 point
26/04/20https://www.strava.com/activities/3356950267 Home, Watlington, Shouldham, Marham, Fincham, West Dereham, Ten Mile Bank, Denver and Home. 33 miles exactly so over the 50km mark.1 point.

May
09/05/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3429731406 Downham-King's Lynn-Downham 50km 1 point
10/05/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3429731406 Downham, Marshland St James, Magdalen, Barroway, Denver, home. 50km 1 point

20 Points so far.


----------



## Milkfloat (11 May 2020)

January 5th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Ettington, Butlers Marston, Harbury, Offchurch, Warwick. 39miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/2983393237
February 2nd - Warwick, Charlecote, Aldermister, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick. 42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3064455413
March 1st - Warwick, Asrton Cantlow, Welford, Dorsington, Welford, Straford upon Avon, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Sherbourne, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3144054110
April 5th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Harbury, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Pillerton Hersey, Walton, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 37 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3257057206
May 6th - Warwick, Ashorne, Wellesbourne, Walton, Ettington, Loxley, Charlcote, Barford Warwick. 33 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3409907209


----------



## Bazzer (13 May 2020)

January 22nd Loops of Culcheth and surrounding settlements. 51.01 kms
February 2nd Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.5 kms
March 1st Lane Head, Glazebury, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 50 kms
April 4th Risley, Glazebury, Lowton, Croft, Haughton Green, Fernhead. (Twice). 51kms
(With apologies to @13 rider. - I thought I had posted this ride, when I posted a lunacy challenge ride)
May 13th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, High Leigh, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms


----------



## Sbudge (15 May 2020)

18th January, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3022105778) First time up Kop Hill for 2020, Gt Missenden Loop
25th January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3042284687) Gentle North London loop
8th February, 50.25km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3082327673) South West London pootle
29th February, 99.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3143153917) Bathgate/Cumbernauld loop - Wind, Snow, Rain, Sun
21st March, 55.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3203679174) Wendover, Tring and Chesham loop
11th April, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3284446447) Wendover loops
19th April, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Tring and Slapton
25th April, 73.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Slapton and Gaddesden
8th May, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3418801956) Whiteleaf, Smalldean, Dunsmore hills - VE Day ride
15th May, 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3455702992) Wendover/Chenies loop - gravel and backroads.


----------



## gavgav (16 May 2020)

12th January (50.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

27th February (50.9km)
Grizedale-High Cross-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Satterthwaite-Grizedale

1 point

13th March (68.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Uppington-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point

April - COVID-19 Bye

16th May (51.92 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Wrentnall-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

1 point

Running Total = 4 points


----------



## 13 rider (16 May 2020)

May 1st 31.2 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
May 3rd 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
May 8th 33.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,High ,Asfordby ,Gaddesby ,Rearsby ,Cossington ,Anstey
May 16th 32.3 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop

Points in this challenge 20
Points in all challenges 48


----------



## Bazzer (16 May 2020)

January 22nd Loops of Culcheth and surrounding settlements. 51.01 kms
February 2nd Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.5 kms
March 1st Lane Head, Glazebury, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 50 kms
April 4th Risley, Glazebury, Lowton, Croft, Haughton Green, Fernhead. (Twice). 51kms
(With apologies to @13 rider. - I thought I had posted this ride, when I posted a lunacy challenge ride)
May 13th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, High Leigh, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
May 16th Winwick, Loop of Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Latchford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms


----------



## Noodle Legs (16 May 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points

MAY
8th:* Coalville, Whitwick, Copt Oak, Loughborough, Cotes, Hoton, Burton on the Wolds, Wymeswold, Rempstone, Costock, East Leake, Hathern, Belton, Coalville 41.87mi/ 67.38km *1 Point
16th: *Coalville, Hathern, Gotham, Clifton, Ruddington, Bunny (yes, Bunny ) Rempstone, Loughborough, Shepshed, Whitwick, Coalville 50.9mi/81.92km *2 Points*

Month Total: *3 Points*
Challenge Total: *24 Points*


----------



## C R (17 May 2020)

May 17th, Littleworth, Wadborough, Pershore, Pinvin, Bishampton, Flyford Flavell, Weethley, Cook Hill, Fekenham, Shernal Green, Oddingley, Tibberton, Royal Worcester Hospital, home. 69.2 km, 1 point, 9 points total.


----------



## 13 rider (17 May 2020)

May 1st 31.2 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
May 3rd 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
May 8th 33.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,High ,Asfordby ,Gaddesby ,Rearsby ,Cossington ,Anstey
May 16th 32.3 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
May 17th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 21
Points in all challenges 49


----------



## Saluki (18 May 2020)

January
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.
19/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3025944518 Downham to Cambridge, via Wicken Fen and the loades way. 71.6km. 1 point

February
06.02.20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625008 Downham, Fincham, Watlington Loop. Accidentally turned GPS off for my cuppa.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625025 Barroway loop. 58km 1 point.
08/02/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3082346954 My Marshland St James Loop, 22 Miles. Home for coffee then off to https://www.strava.com/activities/3083133165 which is my Bexwell, West Dereham Loop.
Got a call and went out again - had barely sat down https://www.strava.com/activities/3083616262 Barroway Loop for a 50 mile day. 2 points.

March
02/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3148013596 Downham-Fincham Loop 21 miles then in for coffee. Followed by https://www.strava.com/activities/3148560203 Barroway Loop with bike buddy, for 55km for the day. 1 point
16/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3189253369 Downham and round the Marshland St James loop, then West Dereham loop, Denver/Hilgay loop and Barroway Loop. 102.5km 3 points
22/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3207499491 Downham, West Dereham, Fincham, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Barroway, home. 51km 1 pt
25/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079322 Downham, Shouldham, Marham, Fincham, Wereham, Downham. 50km 1 pt
26/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079476 Downham, Denver, Ten Mile Bank, Welney, Nordelph, Bexwell, Home. 50km 1pt

April
07/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3270101351 Marshland St James loop with Bexwell loop tagged on. 50.7km 1 point.
08/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3271221145 Downham-Barroway-Downham 25km
Then https://www.strava.com/activities/3272695719 Barroway to collect memory stick & Bexwell to collect another 25km 1point for the rides
10/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3279689182 Downham-Marshland St James- Barroway Drove-Downham 55km 1 point
12/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3289876143 Downham-Ten Mile Bank-Southray-Methwold-Home 50km 1 point
19/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3323256686 Marshland St James Loop. GPS Turned itself off 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3323256569 Barroway Loop, after a cuppa.52.3km 1 point
26/04/20https://www.strava.com/activities/3356950267 Home, Watlington, Shouldham, Marham, Fincham, West Dereham, Ten Mile Bank, Denver and Home. 33 miles exactly so over the 50km mark.1 point.

May
09/05/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3429731406 Downham-King's Lynn-Downham 50km 1 point
10/05/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3429731406 Downham, Marshland St James, Magdalen, Barroway, Denver, home. 50km 1 point
15/05/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3473904512 Marshland St James Loop. 50km 1 point

21 Points so far.


----------



## Katherine (19 May 2020)

*2020
January
5th January* 42 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Little Hulton, Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
*26th January* 31 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Little Hulton, Leigh, Culcheth, Lowton, Croft, Leigh, Astley.
2 points

*February
2nd February* 40 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Barton, Stretford, Northenden, Style and back.
*8th February* 45 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, High Legh, Rostherne, Knutsford, Mobberley, Ashley, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
*23rd February* 33 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Walkden, Tyldesley, Leigh, Culcheth, Hollins Green, Irlam, Eccles.
3 points

*March
1st March* 32 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
*15th March* 38 miles. 1 point. Swinton, Leigh, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
*24th March* 32 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Winton.
3 points

*April
7th April* 32 miles. 1 point. Little Hulton, Westhoughton, Lostock Junction, Horwich, Rivington, Black Rod, Westhaughton, Walkden.
*10th April* 35 miles. 1 point. Eccles, Irlam, Dunham, Warburton, Culcheth, Leigh.
*12th April* 46 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Great Budworth, High Legh, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
*19th April* 37 miles. 1 point. Leigh, Warburton, Lymm, High Legh, Rostherne, Dunham, Warburton, Leigh.
*24th April* 31 miles. 1 point. Loops around Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton and Dunham.
*267th April* 31miles. 1 point. Culcheth, Glazebrook, Warburton, Dunham, Irlam, Eccles.
6 points

*May
16th May* 33 miles. 1 point. On the Bridgewater Canal from Astley, then it becomes the Leedsand Liverpool Canal at Leigh, Bamfurlong, Poolstock, left to Wigan Pier, then turned around and continued back through Wigan , coming off the canal at Haigh. Through Haigh Country Park, then Aspul onto the A6 at Fourgates, Westhaughton, Walkden.
1 Points.

*Total 15 Points*


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2020)

*1st January 2020
56.34 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cattal, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

8th February 2020
50.38 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Black Hill, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft and the long way round to home - *1 point

21st March 2020
52.14 km *- Seacroft, Gipton, Harehills, Burmantofts, Leeds _>>>then a train to>>>_ Bingley, Saltaire, Shipley, Esholt, Apperley Bridge, Rodley, Kirkstall , Burley, Leeds, Killingbeck, Cross Gates and the long way round to home - *1 point

5th April 2020
50.20 km *(_Bye_) - Tour de Turbo Trainer - *1 point

19th May 2020
51.95 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

Running total: 5 points*


----------



## Domus (20 May 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point

Running total 32 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 May 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points

MAY
8th:* Coalville, Whitwick, Copt Oak, Loughborough, Cotes, Hoton, Burton on the Wolds, Wymeswold, Rempstone, Costock, East Leake, Hathern, Belton, Coalville 41.87mi/ 67.38km *1 Point
16th: *Coalville, Hathern, Gotham, Clifton, Ruddington, Bunny (yes, Bunny ) Rempstone, Loughborough, Shepshed, Whitwick, Coalville 50.9mi/81.92km *2 Points
20th: *Coalville, Bagworth, Thornton, Ratby, Kirby Muxloe, Leicester, Glenfield, Groby, Markfield, Coalville 35.4 mi/56.97km *1 Point*

Month Total: *4 Points*
Challenge Total: *25 Points*


----------



## Spinney (21 May 2020)

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*February
8th - 32 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*27th - 31 miles - 1 point *Tytherington, Alveston. Littleton-upon-Severn, Oldbury on Severn, Berkeley, Damery (the last sunny day in Feb!)

*March
16th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*April
19th - 37 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Tetbury, Kingscote, Wotton
*26th - 31 miles - 1 point *Damery, Stinchcombe, Wandswell, Berkeley, Oldbury, Almondsbury, Itchington, Tytherington, Cromhall

*May
21st - 34 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Selsley, Cockadilly, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*Total: 8 points*


----------



## Willd (24 May 2020)

*May 24 - 31.3 miles -1 point* - Bilton, Bretford, Brinklow, Street Ashton, Pailton, Cross-In-Hand, Wolvey, Withybrook, Street Ashton, Pailton, Newbold-on-Avon, home.


----------



## C R (24 May 2020)

May 24th

Kempsey, Kerswell Green, Kinnersley, Earls Croome, Upton, Longdon, Bushley, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Eckington, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth.

57.9 km, 1 point, 10 points total.


----------



## 13 rider (24 May 2020)

May 1st 31.2 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
May 3rd 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
May 8th 33.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,High ,Asfordby ,Gaddesby ,Rearsby ,Cossington ,Anstey
May 16th 32.3 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
May 17th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
May 24th 31.25 miles 1 point 
Ragdale loop

Points in this challenge 22
Points in all challenges 54


----------



## steverob (25 May 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*25th May: 31.15 miles *- A very early morning ride up and down the Waddesdon Greenway on my wife's bike - just doing what I needed to stay in this challenge basically! - https://www.strava.com/activities/3507702532 - 1 point

*Total so far: 10 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (25 May 2020)

*1st January 2020
56.34 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cattal, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

8th February 2020
50.38 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Black Hill, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft and the long way round to home - *1 point

21st March 2020
52.14 km *- Seacroft, Gipton, Harehills, Burmantofts, Leeds _>>>then a train to>>>_ Bingley, Saltaire, Shipley, Esholt, Apperley Bridge, Rodley, Kirkstall , Burley, Leeds, Killingbeck, Cross Gates and the long way round to home - *1 point

5th April 2020
50.20 km *(_Bye_) - Tour de Turbo Trainer - *1 point

19th May 2020
51.95 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

25th May 2020
51.08 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

Running total: 6 points*


----------



## Spinney (25 May 2020)

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*February
8th - 32 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*27th - 31 miles - 1 point *Tytherington, Alveston. Littleton-upon-Severn, Oldbury on Severn, Berkeley, Damery (the last sunny day in Feb!)

*March
16th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*April
19th - 37 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Tetbury, Kingscote, Wotton
*26th - 31 miles - 1 point *Damery, Stinchcombe, Wandswell, Berkeley, Oldbury, Almondsbury, Itchington, Tytherington, Cromhall

*May
21st - 34 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Selsley, Cockadilly, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*25th - 38 miles - 1 point *Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Malmesbury, Sherston, Hawkesbury Upton

*Total: 9 points*


----------



## Domus (25 May 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 33 points


----------



## Bazzer (25 May 2020)

January 22nd Loops of Culcheth and surrounding settlements. 51.01 kms
February 2nd Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.5 kms
March 1st Lane Head, Glazebury, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 50 kms
April 4th Risley, Glazebury, Lowton, Croft, Haughton Green, Fernhead. (Twice). 51kms
(With apologies to @13 rider. - I thought I had posted this ride, when I posted a lunacy challenge ride)
May 13th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, High Leigh, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
May 16th Winwick, Loop of Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Latchford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
May 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Urmston, Irlam, Salford, Manchester City centre, Broughton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.7 kms.


----------



## gavgav (25 May 2020)

12th January (50.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

27th February (50.9km)
Grizedale-High Cross-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Satterthwaite-Grizedale

1 point

13th March (68.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Uppington-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point

April - COVID-19 Bye

16th May (51.92 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Wrentnall-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (70.94km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Rushton-Acton Village-Wrockwardine-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total = 5 points


----------



## Saluki (25 May 2020)

January
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.
19/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3025944518 Downham to Cambridge, via Wicken Fen and the loades way. 71.6km. 1 point

February
06.02.20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625008 Downham, Fincham, Watlington Loop. Accidentally turned GPS off for my cuppa.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625025 Barroway loop. 58km 1 point.
08/02/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3082346954 My Marshland St James Loop, 22 Miles. Home for coffee then off to https://www.strava.com/activities/3083133165 which is my Bexwell, West Dereham Loop.
Got a call and went out again - had barely sat down https://www.strava.com/activities/3083616262 Barroway Loop for a 50 mile day. 2 points.

March
02/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3148013596 Downham-Fincham Loop 21 miles then in for coffee. Followed by https://www.strava.com/activities/3148560203 Barroway Loop with bike buddy, for 55km for the day. 1 point
16/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3189253369 Downham and round the Marshland St James loop, then West Dereham loop, Denver/Hilgay loop and Barroway Loop. 102.5km 3 points
22/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3207499491 Downham, West Dereham, Fincham, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Barroway, home. 51km 1 pt
25/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079322 Downham, Shouldham, Marham, Fincham, Wereham, Downham. 50km 1 pt
26/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079476 Downham, Denver, Ten Mile Bank, Welney, Nordelph, Bexwell, Home. 50km 1pt

April
07/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3270101351 Marshland St James loop with Bexwell loop tagged on. 50.7km 1 point.
08/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3271221145 Downham-Barroway-Downham 25km
Then https://www.strava.com/activities/3272695719 Barroway to collect memory stick & Bexwell to collect another 25km 1point for the rides
10/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3279689182 Downham-Marshland St James- Barroway Drove-Downham 55km 1 point
12/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3289876143 Downham-Ten Mile Bank-Southray-Methwold-Home 50km 1 point
19/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3323256686 Marshland St James Loop. GPS Turned itself off 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3323256569 Barroway Loop, after a cuppa.52.3km 1 point
26/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3356950267 Home, Watlington, Shouldham, Marham, Fincham, West Dereham, Ten Mile Bank, Denver and Home. 33 miles exactly so over the 50km mark.1 point.

May
09/05/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3429731406 Downham-King's Lynn-Downham 50km 1 point
10/05/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3429731406 Downham, Marshland St James, Magdalen, Barroway, Denver, home. 50km 1 point
15/05/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3473904512 Marshland St James Loop. 50km 1 point
25/05/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3511270502 Castle Acre, Gt Massingham, W. Raynham, Litcham, Castle Acre. 50km 1 point

22 Points so far.


----------



## Noodle Legs (27 May 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points

MAY
8th:* Coalville, Whitwick, Copt Oak, Loughborough, Cotes, Hoton, Burton on the Wolds, Wymeswold, Rempstone, Costock, East Leake, Hathern, Belton, Coalville 41.87mi/ 67.38km *1 Point
16th: *Coalville, Hathern, Gotham, Clifton, Ruddington, Bunny (yes, Bunny ) Rempstone, Loughborough, Shepshed, Whitwick, Coalville 50.9mi/81.92km *2 Points
20th: *Coalville, Bagworth, Thornton, Ratby, Kirby Muxloe, Leicester, Glenfield, Groby, Markfield, Coalville 35.4 mi/56.97km *1 Point
27th:* Coalville, Measham, Netherseal, Edingale, Rosliston, Castle Gresley, Moira, Ashby de la Zouch, Coalville 37.84mi/ 60.9km *1 Point*

Month Total: *5* *Points*
Challenge Total: *26 Points*


----------



## Sbudge (28 May 2020)

18th January, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3022105778) First time up Kop Hill for 2020, Gt Missenden Loop
25th January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3042284687) Gentle North London loop
8th February, 50.25km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3082327673) South West London pootle
29th February, 99.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3143153917) Bathgate/Cumbernauld loop - Wind, Snow, Rain, Sun
21st March, 55.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3203679174) Wendover, Tring and Chesham loop
11th April, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3284446447) Wendover loops
19th April, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Tring and Slapton
25th April, 73.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Slapton and Gaddesden
8th May, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3418801956) Whiteleaf, Smalldean, Dunsmore hills - VE Day ride
15th May, 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3455702992) Wendover/Chenies loop - gravel and backroads.
20th May, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3484015323) Wendover/Waddesdon on a Wednesday
24th May, 80.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3504694357) Wendover/Oakley via the Phoenix Trail


----------



## Domus (28 May 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point
May 28 Harwood, Bradshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Water, Shuttleworth, Bury and home 65.1 Kms 1 point

Running total 34 points


----------



## 13 rider (30 May 2020)

May 1st 31.2 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
May 3rd 32.3 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
May 8th 33.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Thrussington ,High ,Asfordby ,Gaddesby ,Rearsby ,Cossington ,Anstey
May 16th 32.3 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
May 17th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
May 24th 31.25 miles 1 point
Ragdale loop
May 30th 32.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 23
Points in all challenges 58


----------



## NorthernDave (30 May 2020)

*1st January 2020
56.34 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cattal, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

8th February 2020
50.38 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Black Hill, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft and the long way round to home - *1 point

21st March 2020
52.14 km *- Seacroft, Gipton, Harehills, Burmantofts, Leeds _>>>then a train to>>>_ Bingley, Saltaire, Shipley, Esholt, Apperley Bridge, Rodley, Kirkstall , Burley, Leeds, Killingbeck, Cross Gates and the long way round to home - *1 point

5th April 2020
50.20 km *(_Bye_) - Tour de Turbo Trainer - *1 point

19th May 2020
51.95 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

25th May 2020
51.08 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

30th May 2020
50.94 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Wothersome, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

Running total: 7 points*


----------



## Vantage (30 May 2020)

17 Jan. 72.5km. 1 point.
Bolton - Walkden - Eccles - Sale - Altrincham - Dunham Town - High Legh - Great Budworth - Comber Bach - Little Leigh - Acton Bridge - Little Leigh - Comber Bach - Antrobus - Campsite.

25 Jan. 37.5 miles. 1 point.
Home - Horwich - Limbrick - Adlington - Aspull - Hindley - Leigh - Walkden - Farnworth - Home.

29 Feb. 36.5 miles. 1 point.
Home - Atherton - Culcheth - Hollins Green - Irlam - Monton - Walkden - Farnworth - Home.

4 Mar. 31.8 miles / 51km. 1 point.
Home - Bolton - Radcliffe (sort of) - Bolton - Horwich - Rivington - Bolton.

April. Lockdown pass. 

May 30. 52.5k. 1 point. 
Home - Belmont - Tockholes - Brindle - White Coppice - Rivington - Horwich - home.


----------



## Noodle Legs (30 May 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points

MAY
8th:* Coalville, Whitwick, Copt Oak, Loughborough, Cotes, Hoton, Burton on the Wolds, Wymeswold, Rempstone, Costock, East Leake, Hathern, Belton, Coalville 41.87mi/ 67.38km *1 Point
16th: *Coalville, Hathern, Gotham, Clifton, Ruddington, Bunny (yes, Bunny ) Rempstone, Loughborough, Shepshed, Whitwick, Coalville 50.9mi/81.92km *2 Points
20th: *Coalville, Bagworth, Thornton, Ratby, Kirby Muxloe, Leicester, Glenfield, Groby, Markfield, Coalville 35.4 mi/56.97km *1 Point
27th:* Coalville, Measham, Netherseal, Edingale, Rosliston, Castle Gresley, Moira, Ashby de la Zouch, Coalville 37.84mi/ 60.9km *1 Point
30th: *Shireoaks, Dinnington, Maltby, Doncaster, Finningley, Bawtry, Harworth & Bircotes, Langold, Carlton in Lindrick, Woodsetts, Shireoaks 50.3 mi/80.95km *2 Points*

Month Total: *7 Points*
Challenge Total: *28 Points*


----------



## Saluki (30 May 2020)

January
12/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3005174659 Downham-West Dereham-Denver-Downham 21km
and then https://www.strava.com/activities/3006238211 Bexwell-Barroway-to cats home and back to Barroway-Downham. 32km 53km total. 1 point.
19/01/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3025944518 Downham to Cambridge, via Wicken Fen and the Loades way. 71.6km. 1 point

February
06.02.20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625008 Downham, Fincham, Watlington Loop. Accidentally turned GPS off for my cuppa.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3077625025 Barroway loop. 58km 1 point.
08/02/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3082346954 My Marshland St James Loop, 22 Miles. Home for coffee then off to https://www.strava.com/activities/3083133165 which is my Bexwell, West Dereham Loop.
Got a call and went out again - had barely sat down https://www.strava.com/activities/3083616262 Barroway Loop for a 50 mile day. 2 points.

March
02/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3148013596 Downham-Fincham Loop 21 miles then in for coffee. Followed by https://www.strava.com/activities/3148560203 Barroway Loop with bike buddy, for 55km for the day. 1 point
16/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3189253369 Downham and round the Marshland St James loop, then West Dereham loop, Denver/Hilgay loop and Barroway Loop. 102.5km 3 points
22/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3207499491 Downham, West Dereham, Fincham, Marham, Shouldham Warren, Barroway, home. 51km 1 pt
25/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079322 Downham, Shouldham, Marham, Fincham, Wereham, Downham. 50km 1 pt
26/03/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3221079476 Downham, Denver, Ten Mile Bank, Welney, Nordelph, Bexwell, Home. 50km 1pt

April
07/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3270101351 Marshland St James loop with Bexwell loop tagged on. 50.7km 1 point.
08/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3271221145 Downham-Barroway-Downham 25km
Then https://www.strava.com/activities/3272695719 Barroway to collect memory stick & Bexwell to collect another 25km 1point for the rides
10/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3279689182 Downham-Marshland St James- Barroway Drove-Downham 55km 1 point
12/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3289876143 Downham-Ten Mile Bank-Southray-Methwold-Home 50km 1 point
19/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3323256686 Marshland St James Loop. GPS Turned itself off 
https://www.strava.com/activities/3323256569 Barroway Loop, after a cuppa.52.3km 1 point
26/04/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3356950267 Home, Watlington, Shouldham, Marham, Fincham, West Dereham, Ten Mile Bank, Denver and Home. 33 miles exactly so over the 50km mark.1 point.

May
09/05/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3429731406 Downham-King's Lynn-Downham 50km 1 point
10/05/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3429731406 Downham, Marshland St James, Magdalen, Barroway, Denver, home. 50km 1 point
15/05/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3473904512 Marshland St James Loop. 50km 1 point
25/05/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3511270502 Castle Acre, Gt Massingham, W. Raynham, Litcham, Castle Acre. 50km 1 point
30/05/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3538493076 Marshland St James Loop. 50km 1 point

23 Points so far.


----------



## C R (31 May 2020)

31st of May. St Peters, Lower Wick, Powick, Callow End, Madresfield, Great Malvern, Wyche Cutting, British Camp, Ledbury, Eastnor, Holybush, Pendock, Longdon, Upton, Kinnersley, Home.

66.8km, 1 point. 11 points total.


----------



## Rob and Alison (31 May 2020)

January.
3rd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43340197 Solo with Stig
February.
1st. 58km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3062463656 Solo with Stig.
March 
1st. 73km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3146471226 Solo with Stig.
8th. 74km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3166984839 Solo, British Cycling Guided ride to Odder, no Stig!
14th. 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/3183716405 on Tandem
22nd. 67km https://www.strava.com/activities/3208584549 solo with Stig.
April
25th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3316160290 shielding turbo ride.
26th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3363196570 turbo.
May
Alison 8th. 53km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3420720066 turbo
Rob(and Stig) 3rd. 59km https://www.strava.com/activities/3424287986


----------



## Jenkins (31 May 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Got this month's qualifying rides out of the way nice & early. The way things are going, I think it would be easier if I just posted the month's rides rather than update the previous post or I'll end up taking up a full page each time - I really need to go back to work full time instead of this 'working from home' nonsense!
> 
> *Metric 50s*
> January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938
> ...


End of the month update - Additional qualifying rides: 

*Metric 50s*
May 9th, Mxed on & off road on the 29er, 70.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3424554117
May 12th, Ipswich, Sproughton, Claydon & Rushmere St. Andrew, 66.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3439234447
May 13th, Slightly varied version of the May 12th ride, 67.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3444399910
May 14th, Another variant of May 12th's ride, 65.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3450058043
May 15th, Kirton, Bucklesham, Akenham, Tuddenham & Martlesham with lots of off road, 62.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3454660712
May 21st, Westrefield Loop, 50.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3488003141

*Imperial 50s*
May 8th, Waldringfield, Claydon & Sproughton, 50.2 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3419447395/
May 26th, Woodbridge, Tunstall & Rendlesham, 52 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3514296104
May 31st, A loop from Stowmarket (as per Jan 19th), 51.4 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3541225620


----------



## AndreaJ (31 May 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> 07/04/20 Northwood-Whixall-Fenns Bank-Alkington-Hollinswood-Tilstock-Coton-Prees-Quina Brook- Abbeygreen-Waterloo-Edstaston-Creamore-Horton-home.
> 53.12km 1 point
> Total 14 points.


09/05/20 Northwood-Waterloo-Edstaston-Wem-Aston-Barkers Green-Wem-Tilley-Nonely-Burlton-English Frankton-Colemere-Lyneal-Newton-Lyneal-Welshampton-Bettisfield-Northwood-home 52.24km 1 point 
16/05/20 Northwood-Welshampton-Coptiviney-Ellesmere-Trench-Elson-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Lee-Spunhill-Colemere-Lyneal-Brown Heath-Loppington-Burlton-Nonely Tilley-Barkers Green-Aston-Wem Hort-home 61.04km 1 point 
24/05/20 Wolverley-Nonely-Burlton-English Frankton-Colemere-Newton-Welshampton-Lyneal-Balmer Heath-Bettisfield-Northwood-Whixall-Abbeygreen-Ryebank-Horton-home 54.38km. 1 point 
27/05/20 Northwood-Bettisfield-Welshampton-Coptiviney-Ellesmere-Elson-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Lee-Spunhill-Colemere-Newton-Welshampton-Lyneal-Loppington -home. 55.37km 1 point.
30/05/20 Northwood-Whixall-Fenns Bank-Fenns Wood-Alkington-Whixall-Tilstock-Coton Wood-Coton-Lower Houses-Stanley Green-Coton-Waterloo-Edstaston-Ryebank-Horton-Loppington-Lyneal-Northwood-home. 53.15km 1 point. 
Total 19 points.


----------



## lane (31 May 2020)

*January*
5th - 82km - Packington - https://www.strava.com/activities/2984702594 - 2 points
12th - 50km - East Leake - https://www.strava.com/activities/3005222015 1 Point
25th - 63km - Barrow upon Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3042379062 1 point

*February*
2nd - 65km - Attenborough Nature Reserve - https://www.strava.com/activities/3065380960 1 point
8th - 63km - Barrow on Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3082692315 1 point
23rd - 50km - Western on Trent - https://www.strava.com/activities/3125776313 1 point

*March*
1st- 88KM - Rangemore - https://www.strava.com/activities/3145669433 2 Points
8th 103km Loughborough https://www.strava.com/activities/3166357399 3 points
15th 72km Barrow on Soar, Wymeswold, Wysall, https://www.strava.com/activities/3186604377 1 Point

*April*
5th Lanes towards East Leake https://www.strava.com/activities/3260493010 1 Point 

*May*

3rd Willington 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/3393806589 1 Point
7th East Leake 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/3415766082 1 Point
9th 55km Worthington https://www.strava.com/activities/3426909946 1 Point
15th 57km East Leake ://www.strava.com/activities/3456889366 1 Point
17th 54km Worthington https://www.strava.com/activities/3469003548 1 Point
24th 64km Derby Circumnavigation https://www.strava.com/activities/3506372324 1 Point
28th 65km Derby Circumnavigation https://www.strava.com/activities/3527888061 1 Point
30th Barrow upon Soar 72km 1 Point

Total Points : 22


----------



## gavgav (31 May 2020)

12th January (50.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

27th February (50.9km)
Grizedale-High Cross-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Satterthwaite-Grizedale

1 point

13th March (68.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Uppington-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point

April - COVID-19 Bye

16th May (51.92 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Wrentnall-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (70.94km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Rushton-Acton Village-Wrockwardine-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st May (84.06km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Harmer Hill-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Osbaston-Knockin-Kinnerley-Edgerley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

2 points

Running Total = 7 points


----------



## The Bystander (1 Jun 2020)

January: 2 rides, 2 points.
February : 1 ride, 1 point.
March : 1 ride, 1 point.
April : 1 ride, 1 point
May : 1 ride, 1 point
June
*1st* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Loddington, Thorpe Malsor, Rothwell, Harrington, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, home
*53.1km / 1 point*


----------



## 13 rider (1 Jun 2020)

Jun 1st 37.3 miles 1point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Carlton ,Shenton ,Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 24
Points in all challenges 59


----------



## Jon George (1 Jun 2020)

*1st June*
Ipswich - Henley – Gosbeck – Pettaugh – Helmingham – Otley - Tuddenham – home. (Plus a nip to the shops to make up the total.)
*50 km
1 Point

Total Points: 8*


----------



## dickyknees (1 Jun 2020)

*June 1st
51.7 kms (32 miles) 1 point. *
Home, Rhoscolyn, Trearddur Bay, Penrhosfeilw, Llaingoch, , Holyhead, Valley, Bodedern, Trefor X roads, Engedi, RAF Valley, home.
See 50 km chat zone.


----------



## Saluki (1 Jun 2020)

January
2 Points

February
3 Points

March
7 Points

April
6 Points

May
5 Points

June
01/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3549453534 Marshland St James loop 50km 1 Point

24 Points so far.


----------



## Domus (2 Jun 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point
May 28 Harwood, Bradshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Water, Shuttleworth, Bury and home 65.1 Kms 1 point
May 31 Pilsworth, Heywood, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall Bury and home 64.8 Kms 1 point
June 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 36 points


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Jun 2020)

*1st January 2020
56.34 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cattal, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

8th February 2020
50.38 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Black Hill, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft and the long way round to home - *1 point

21st March 2020
52.14 km *- Seacroft, Gipton, Harehills, Burmantofts, Leeds _>>>then a train to>>>_ Bingley, Saltaire, Shipley, Esholt, Apperley Bridge, Rodley, Kirkstall , Burley, Leeds, Killingbeck, Cross Gates and the long way round to home - *1 point

5th April 2020
50.20 km *(_Bye_) - Tour de Turbo Trainer - *1 point

19th May 2020
51.95 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

25th May 2020
51.08 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

30th May 2020
50.94 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Wothersome, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

6th June 2020
51.69 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Wothersome, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

Running total: 8 points*


----------



## C R (7 Jun 2020)

7th of June

Worcester, Fernhill Heath, Droitwich, Elmbrige, Upton Warren, Bromsgrove, Stoke Prior, Bradley Green, Flyford Flavell, Bishampton, Throckmorton, Pinvin, Drakes Broughton, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home.

70km, 1 point, 12 points total.


----------



## bruce1530 (7 Jun 2020)

January: 3 rides, 3 points
February: 2 rides, 2 points
March: 5 rides, 5 points
April: 6 rides, 6 points
May: : 7 rides, 8 points

June 7: Saltcoats-Prestwick and back. Coffee and Ice Cream. 55k,
June 14: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Torranyard-Dalry-Fairlie Moor-Saltocaist. 54k
June 21: Saltcoats-Largs 53k
June 27: Saltcoats-Irvine-Symington-Troon-Saltcoats, 55k



Total: 28 points


----------



## Sbudge (7 Jun 2020)

18th January, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3022105778) First time up Kop Hill for 2020, Gt Missenden Loop
25th January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3042284687) Gentle North London loop
8th February, 50.25km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3082327673) South West London pootle
29th February, 99.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3143153917) Bathgate/Cumbernauld loop - Wind, Snow, Rain, Sun
21st March, 55.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3203679174) Wendover, Tring and Chesham loop
11th April, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3284446447) Wendover loops
19th April, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Tring and Slapton
25th April, 73.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Slapton and Gaddesden
8th May, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3418801956) Whiteleaf, Smalldean, Dunsmore hills - VE Day ride
15th May, 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3455702992) Wendover/Chenies loop - gravel and backroads.
20th May, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3484015323) Wendover/Waddesdon on a Wednesday
24th May, 80.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3504694357) Wendover/Oakley via the Phoenix Trail
7th June, 52.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3578106353) Wendover/Wycombe loop


----------



## gavgav (9 Jun 2020)

12th January (50.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

27th February (50.9km)
Grizedale-High Cross-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Satterthwaite-Grizedale

1 point

13th March (68.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Uppington-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point

April - COVID-19 Bye

16th May (51.92 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Wrentnall-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (70.94km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Rushton-Acton Village-Wrockwardine-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st May (84.06km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Harmer Hill-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Osbaston-Knockin-Kinnerley-Edgerley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

2 points

9th June (89.11km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Horton-Tedsmore-Haughton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Whitemere-Colemere-Lyneal-Loppington-Noneley-Tilley-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

2 points

Running Total = 9 points


----------



## Fiona R (9 Jun 2020)

*June 2020
Sun 7th 101km 866m **Brockley Burrington Levels Loop* Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Wookey Hole-Westhay-Mark-Loxton-Winscombe-Yatton-Flax Bourton-Home *3pts
Sun 14th 102km 1511m Mendip person with a chapeau *Home-Winford-Chew Stoke-West Harptree-Blagdon-Cheddar-Draycott-Westbury sub Mendip-Wookey Hole-Priddy-Chewton Mendip-Litton East Harptree-Bishop Sutton-Chew Stoke-Winford-Home *3pts
Sat 20th 103km 622m WSM loop *Home-Nailsea-Clevedon-Yatton-Sand Bay-Weston super Mare-Uphill-Loxton-Wrington-Claverham-Backwell-Long Ashton-Home *3pts
Sun 21st Jun 204km 1983m North South Divide - don’t hustle me *Home-Portway/Bristol-Hallen-Alveston-Berkeley-Stinchcombe-North Nibley-Wotton under Edge-Tytherington-Almondsbury-Clifton/Bristol-Failand-Long Ashton-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Westhay-Mark-Loxton-Winscombe-Yatton-Backwell-Home *5pts
Sun 28th Jun 81km 1152m B2B 2T Priston Pensford Chew Airport Loop *Home-Bristol-Warmley-Bath-Midford-Withyditch-Priston-Pensford-Chew Magna-Winford-Brockley Combe-Backwell-Home *2pts
Total 16 pts
2020 Running total 62pts*


----------



## Domus (9 Jun 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point
May 28 Harwood, Bradshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Water, Shuttleworth, Bury and home 65.1 Kms 1 point
May 31 Pilsworth, Heywood, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall Bury and home 64.8 Kms 1 point
June 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
June 9 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Norden, Pilsworth and home 58 Kms 1 point

Running total 37 points


----------



## cosmicbike (9 Jun 2020)

31st January. Home-Chertsey-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. 53.1km
8th February. Home-Chertsey-Lower Sunbury-Hampton-Fulwell-Twickenham-Walton-Home. 50.8km
16th March. Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Home. 56.6km
1st April. Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Lightwater-Ascot-Home. 52.3km
3rd May. Home-Virginia Water-Lyne-Chobham-Lightwater-Sunningdale-Home. 60.94km
7th June. Home-Horton-Datchet-Windsor-Ascot-WGP-Home. 66.24km


----------



## Jenkins (9 Jun 2020)

Jenkins said:


> *Metric 50s*
> January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938
> January 26th - Anti clockwise to Westerfield. 56.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3045782202
> February 1st - Click & Collect at Argos in Sainsburys, 61.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3062541770
> ...



June update - both challenges completed.

*Metric 50*
June 3rd, Felixstowe, Kirton, Bucklesham, Nacton & Levington, 51.5km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3558603551/

*Imperial 50*
June 9th, Stowmarket via Willisham & home via Claydon, 54 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3587761538


----------



## Milkfloat (10 Jun 2020)

January 5th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Ettington, Butlers Marston, Harbury, Offchurch, Warwick. 39miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/2983393237
February 2nd - Warwick, Charlecote, Aldermister, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick. 42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3064455413
March 1st - Warwick, Asrton Cantlow, Welford, Dorsington, Welford, Straford upon Avon, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Sherbourne, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3144054110
April 5th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Harbury, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Pillerton Hersey, Walton, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 37 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3257057206
May 6th - Warwick, Ashorne, Wellesbourne, Walton, Ettington, Loxley, Charlcote, Barford Warwick. 33 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3409907209
June 7th - Warwick, Barford, Charlecote, Alderminster, Illmington, Shipston-on-Stour, Whatcote, Kineton, Morton Morrell, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick 44.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3576211708


----------



## Vantage (11 Jun 2020)

17 Jan. 72.5km. 1 point.
Bolton - Walkden - Eccles - Sale - Altrincham - Dunham Town - High Legh - Great Budworth - Comber Bach - Little Leigh - Acton Bridge - Little Leigh - Comber Bach - Antrobus - Campsite.

25 Jan. 37.5 miles. 1 point.
Home - Horwich - Limbrick - Adlington - Aspull - Hindley - Leigh - Walkden - Farnworth - Home.

29 Feb. 36.5 miles. 1 point.
Home - Atherton - Culcheth - Hollins Green - Irlam - Monton - Walkden - Farnworth - Home.

4 Mar. 31.8 miles / 51km. 1 point.
Home - Bolton - Radcliffe (sort of) - Bolton - Horwich - Rivington - Bolton.

April. Lockdown pass.

May 30. 52.5k. 1 point.
Home - Belmont - Tockholes - Brindle - White Coppice - Rivington - Horwich - home.

June 11. 53.3k. 1 point.
Home - Rivington - Chorley - Euxton - Eccleston - Charnock Richard - Heath Charnock - Horwich - Home.


----------



## gavgav (12 Jun 2020)

12th January (50.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

27th February (50.9km)
Grizedale-High Cross-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Satterthwaite-Grizedale

1 point

13th March (68.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Uppington-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point

April - COVID-19 Bye

16th May (51.92 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Wrentnall-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (70.94km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Rushton-Acton Village-Wrockwardine-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st May (84.06km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Harmer Hill-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Osbaston-Knockin-Kinnerley-Edgerley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

2 points

9th June (89.11km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Horton-Tedsmore-Haughton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Whitemere-Colemere-Lyneal-Loppington-Noneley-Tilley-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

2 points

12th June (54.41km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total = 10 points


----------



## Bazzer (13 Jun 2020)

January 22nd Loops of Culcheth and surrounding settlements. 51.01 kms
February 2nd Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.5 kms
March 1st Lane Head, Glazebury, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 50 kms
April 4th Risley, Glazebury, Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead. (Twice). 51kms
(With apologies to @13 rider. - I thought I had posted this ride, when I posted a lunacy challenge ride)
May 13th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, High Leigh, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
May 16th Winwick, Loop of Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Latchford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
May 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Urmston, Irlam, Salford, Manchester City centre, Broughton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.7 kms.
June 13th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Bucklow Hill, Rostherne, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms


----------



## Willd (13 Jun 2020)

*May 24 - 31.3 miles -1 point* - Bilton, Bretford, Brinklow, Street Ashton, Pailton, Cross-In-Hand, Wolvey, Withybrook, Street Ashton, Pailton, Newbold-on-Avon, home. 

*June 13 - 31.28 miles - 1 point* - Bilton, Newbold-on-Avon, Harborough Magna, Little Walton, Churchover, Harborough Magna (again), Easenhall, Bretford, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Bretford (again), Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.


----------



## 13 rider (13 Jun 2020)

Jun 1st 37.3 miles 1point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Carlton ,Shenton ,Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Anstey
Jun 13th 36.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop with an extra Sileby loop

Points in this challenge 25
Points in all challenges 64


----------



## C R (14 Jun 2020)

14th of June

Kempsey, Severn Stoke, Baughton, Strensham, Twyning, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Beckford, Ashton Under Hill, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth.

69 km, 1 point

13 points total


----------



## Noodle Legs (14 Jun 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points

JUNE
14th: *Coalville, Snarestone, Newton Regis, Clifton Campville, Elford, Fisherwick, Tamworth, Appleby Magna, Heather, Coalville 51.25mi/ 82.48km *2 Points*

Month Total: *2 Points*
Challenge Total: *30 Points*


----------



## Domus (14 Jun 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point
May 28 Harwood, Bradshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Water, Shuttleworth, Bury and home 65.1 Kms 1 point
May 31 Pilsworth, Heywood, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall Bury and home 64.8 Kms 1 point
June 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
June 9 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Norden, Pilsworth and home 58 Kms 1 point
June 14 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Walsden, Bacup, Deerplay, Rawtenstall, Bury and home 72.06 Kms 1 point

Running total 38 points


----------



## steverob (14 Jun 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*May: *1 ride, 1 point
*14th June: 39.73 miles *- Rear mech now replaced, can finally start climbing real hills (rather than virtual ones) again for the first time in 12 weeks - https://www.strava.com/activities/3613868019 - 1 point

*Total so far: 11 points*


----------



## Saluki (15 Jun 2020)

January
2 Points

February
3 Points

March
7 Points

April
6 Points

May
5 Points

June
01/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3549453534 Marshland St James loop 50km 1 Point
14/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3614528665 Wells-next-the Sea to Home on NCN route 1 50.5 miles 2 points.

26Points so far.


----------



## Spinney (15 Jun 2020)

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*February
8th - 32 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*27th - 31 miles - 1 point *Tytherington, Alveston. Littleton-upon-Severn, Oldbury on Severn, Berkeley, Damery (the last sunny day in Feb!)

*March
16th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*April
19th - 37 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Tetbury, Kingscote, Wotton
*26th - 31 miles - 1 point *Damery, Stinchcombe, Wandswell, Berkeley, Oldbury, Almondsbury, Itchington, Tytherington, Cromhall

*May
21st - 34 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Selsley, Cockadilly, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*25th - 38 miles - 1 point *Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Malmesbury, Sherston, Hawkesbury Upton

*June
15th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Newport, Ham, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Alveston, Cromhall, Tortworth

*Total: 10 points*


----------



## aferris2 (17 Jun 2020)

01 Jan 50.46 miles. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m. 2 points
15 Jan 60.56 km Strava Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m. 1 point
17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m. 1 point
08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m. 1 point
06 Apr 51.55 km Strava. Coalmine Beach, the knoll, Walpole, and return. 525m. 1 point
27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m. 1 point
10 May 53.07 km Strava Camp, The Knoll, Tinglewood road and North Walpole road twice, Camp 665m. 1 point
*17 Jun 60.95 km Strava. Round and round Carnarvan WA. 131m. 1 point*
Total 9 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (18 Jun 2020)

January.
3rd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43340197 Solo with Stig
February.
1st. 58km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3062463656 Solo with Stig.
March 
1st. 73km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3146471226 Solo with Stig.
8th. 74km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3166984839 Solo, British Cycling Guided ride to Odder, no Stig!
14th. 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/3183716405 on Tandem
22nd. 67km https://www.strava.com/activities/3208584549 solo with Stig.
April
25th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3316160290 shielding turbo ride.
26th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3363196570 turbo.
May
Alison 8th. 53km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3420720066 turbo
Rob(and Stig) 3rd. 59km https://www.strava.com/activities/3424287986
June
17th. 63km https://www.strava.com/activities/3631010617 Solo with Stig


----------



## Saluki (18 Jun 2020)

January
2 Points

February
3 Points

March
7 Points

April
6 Points

May
5 Points

June
01/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3549453534 Marshland St James loop 50km 1 Point
14/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3614528665 Wells-next-the Sea to Home on NCN route 1 50.5 miles 2 points.
18/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3635845281Marshland St James loop. 50km 1 point

27 Points so far.


----------



## Domus (20 Jun 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point
May 28 Harwood, Bradshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Water, Shuttleworth, Bury and home 65.1 Kms 1 point
May 31 Pilsworth, Heywood, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall Bury and home 64.8 Kms 1 point
June 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
June 9 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Norden, Pilsworth and home 58 Kms 1 point
June 14 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Walsden, Bacup, Deerplay, Rawtenstall, Bury and home 72.06 Kms 1 point
June 20 Harwood, Bradshaw, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Whitworth, Pilsworth and home 81 Kms 2 points

Running total 40 points


----------



## 13 rider (20 Jun 2020)

Jun 1st 37.3 miles 1point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Carlton ,Shenton ,Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Anstey
Jun 13th 36.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop with an extra Sileby loop
Jun 20th 32 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop 

Points in this challenge 26
Points in all challenges 65


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Jun 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points

JUNE
14th: *Coalville, Snarestone, Newton Regis, Clifton Campville, Elford, Fisherwick, Tamworth, Appleby Magna, Heather, Coalville 51.25mi/ 82.48km *2 Points
20th: *Coalville, Thornton, Desford, ThurLaston, Countesthorpe, Great Glen, Scraptoft, Syston, Birstall, Beaumont Leys, Anstey, Newtown Linford, Copt Oak, Coalville 76.94 mi/123.82km *3 Points*

Month Total: *5 Points*
Challenge Total: *33 Points*


----------



## Saluki (20 Jun 2020)

January
2 Points

February
3 Points

March
7 Points

April
6 Points

May
5 Points

June
01/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3549453534 Marshland St James loop 50km 1 Point
14/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3614528665 Wells-next-the Sea to Home on NCN route 1 50.5 miles 2 points.
18/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3635845281Marshland St James loop. 50km 1 point
19th&20th June - 1 big ride, GPS issues.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643570923 Home to Cambridge
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643570524 Cambridge to Fowlmere
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643570524 Fowlmere to King's Cross
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643570258 King's Cross to GPS death
https://www.strava.com/activities/3642260362 To Tottenham Rail Station
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643641591 Last Leg
There is also 5.5 miles where No GPS track as it turned itself off. 105 miles in all. 4 points, I believe.


31 Points so far.


----------



## steverob (20 Jun 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*May: *1 ride, 1 point
*14th June: 39.73 miles *- Rear mech now replaced, can finally start climbing real hills (rather than virtual ones) again for the first time in 12 weeks - https://www.strava.com/activities/3613868019 - 1 point
*20th June: 53.22 miles *- Seems very odd to be in June and be able to say that this is my longest outdoor ride of the year so far! Stayed on the flat and did some short sharp TT-like bursts whenever I happened to have a tailwind - https://www.strava.com/activities/3643459115 - 2 points

*Total so far: 13 points*


----------



## C R (21 Jun 2020)

June 21st

St Peters, Lower Wick, Powick, Callow End, Madresfield, Great Malvern, Wyche, Colwall, Pow Green, Cradley, Brockhampton, Knightwick, Alfrick, Leigh, Bransford, Powick, Lower Wick, St Peters, home.

68.3 km, 1 point

13 points total.


----------



## Houthakker (21 Jun 2020)

*January*
18th Jan – Lytham to Fleetwood and back – 33 miles – 1 Point
*February*
8th – Lytham, Kirkham, Preston, Guild wheel, Back to Lytham - 45 Miles - 1 point
15th – Lytham, Bispham, Poulton, Elswick, Kirkham, Lytham – 33 miles – 1 pt
*March*
14th – Lytham, Preston, Woodplumpton, Kirkham, Lytham – 34 miles – 1 pt
*April*
5th – Lytham, Kirkham, Broughton, Guild wheel, Freckleton, Lytham – 33 miles - 1 Pt
19th – Lytham, Kirkham, Great Eccleston-Over Wyre, Weeton, Lytham 34 miles – 1 pt
*May*
3rd – Lytham, Cleveleys, Thornton, Poulton, Singleton, Lytham – 32 miles – 1 pt
*June*
21st – Lytham-Fleetwood-Thornton – Poulton – Home – 38 miles – 1 point
*Total – 8 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jun 2020)

Jun 1st 37.3 miles 1point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Carlton ,Shenton ,Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Anstey
Jun 13th 36.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop with an extra Sileby loop
Jun 20th 32 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Jun 21st 50 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Saxileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 28
Points in all challenges 67


----------



## 13 rider (21 Jun 2020)

Jun 1st 37.3 miles 1point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Carlton ,Shenton ,Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Anstey
Jun 13th 36.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop with an extra Sileby loop
Jun 20th 32 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Jun 21st 50 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Saxileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,A

Points in this challenge 28
Points in all challenges 67


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Jun 2020)

21st June - Denmark - 51km


https://strava.app.link/hjEW7bmvv7


----------



## Eribiste (22 Jun 2020)

Bit of a late entry. I do have one or two missing months.............

https://www.strava.com/activities/3652657441#kudos A 57km tootle around Gloucestershire lanes. Nice to get out and do a proper ride at last!


----------



## Spinney (24 Jun 2020)

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*February
8th - 32 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*27th - 31 miles - 1 point *Tytherington, Alveston. Littleton-upon-Severn, Oldbury on Severn, Berkeley, Damery (the last sunny day in Feb!)

*March
16th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*April
19th - 37 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Tetbury, Kingscote, Wotton
*26th - 31 miles - 1 point *Damery, Stinchcombe, Wandswell, Berkeley, Oldbury, Almondsbury, Itchington, Tytherington, Cromhall

*May
21st - 34 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Selsley, Cockadilly, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*25th - 38 miles - 1 point *Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Malmesbury, Sherston, Hawkesbury Upton

*June
15th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Newport, Ham, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Alveston, Cromhall, Tortworth
*24th - 51 miles - 2 points* Damery, Berkeley, Purton, Slimbridge, Quedgeley, Standish, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Rockhampton, Milbury Heath, Cromhall

*Total: 12 points*


----------



## tallliman (27 Jun 2020)

This is a well overdue update so apologies for the paucity of information.
01/01/2020 31.86 1
03/01/2020 74.81 3
25/01/2020 32.04 1
01/02/2020 70.01 3
08/02/2020 91.92 3
07/03/2020 32.13 1
08/03/2020 31.94 1
14/03/2020 71.56 3
16/03/2020 39.76 1
17/03/2020 40.04 1
21/03/2020 31.60 1
23/03/2020 49.39 1
26/03/2020 35.64 1
04/04/2020 34.31 1
09/04/2020 33.98 1
10/04/2020 32.04 1
12/04/2020 31.32 1
13/04/2020 31.25 1
14/04/2020 41.47 1
16/04/2020 36.52 1
19/04/2020 31.11 1
20/04/2020 32.70 1
21/04/2020 31.20 1
23/04/2020 31.23 1
24/04/2020 34.51 1
29/04/2020 46.57 1
06/05/2020 32.35 1
08/05/2020 34.48 1
09/05/2020 31.54 1
13/05/2020 42.52 1
15/05/2020 31.36 1
17/05/2020 32.65 1
19/05/2020 31.25 1
24/05/2020 50.09 2
25/05/2020 36.49 1
27/05/2020 34.55 1
28/05/2020 31.18 1
30/05/2020 45.65 1
01/06/2020 39.59 1
02/06/2020 39.02 1
08/06/2020 34.20 1
09/06/2020 36.22 1
10/06/2020 39.82 1
14/06/2020 68.33 3
15/06/2020 40.39 1
21/06/2020 50.04 2
22/06/2020 32.90 1
23/06/2020 38.98 1
24/06/2020 41.89 1
26/06/2020 44.92 1

Total: 62 points


----------



## Eribiste (28 Jun 2020)

Here's another ride for June, a somewhat breezy morning around the Lenches in Worcestershire.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3681549112/segments/2712218205427646006


----------



## C R (28 Jun 2020)

June 28th

Hatfield, Pirton, Besford, Defford, Eckington, Westmancote, Conderton, Beckford, Alderton, Toddington, Broadway, Hinton Green, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, home.

73.7 km, 1 point.

14 points total.


----------



## slow scot (28 Jun 2020)

May (Continued)

11th (57km) Tillymannoch/Durris hills loop.
13th (51km) Tillymannoch/Deeside line loop.
18th (57km) As per 11th.
19th (65km) Durris hills/Col de Millbuie loop.
24th (64km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Duris hills, new castle route, Crathes bridge and school, Hirn, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
25th (64km) Durris hills/Col de Millbuie loop.
27th (57km) As per 11th.
28th (59km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Echt, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
29th (51km) As per 13th.
30th (67km) Durris hills/Col de Millbuie loop, with Blacktop variation.
31st (51km) Tillymannoch/Deeside line loop.

June

1st (61km) Durris hills/Tillymannoch loop with Storybook Glen variation.
6th (58km) Tillymannoch/Durris hills loop.
8th (62km) Tillymannoch/Durris hills loop with Hill of Fair/Hirn variation.
9th (52km) Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
10th (66km) As per 30th May in reverse.
17th (59km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, the five roads, Gannach, Skene School, Col de Millbuie, Westhill, Blacktop.
18th (59km) Yesterday in reverse.
20th (78km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Garrol hill, Banchory, Hill of Brathens, Hirn, Cullerlie Standing Stones, Garlogie, Blacktop.
23rd (51km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Cullerlie Standing Stones, Garlogie, Blacktop.
27th (51km) Tillymannoch/Deeside line loop.

Total Points: 60.


----------



## 13 rider (28 Jun 2020)

Jun 1st 37.3 miles 1point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Carlton ,Shenton ,Newbold Vernon ,Desford ,Anstey
Jun 13th 36.7 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop with an extra Sileby loop
Jun 20th 32 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Jun 21st 50 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Saxileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
Jun 28th 31.4 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop done the other way round

Points in this challenge 29
Points in all challenges 68


----------



## lane (29 Jun 2020)

*January*
5th - 82km - Packington - https://www.strava.com/activities/2984702594 - 2 points
12th - 50km - East Leake - https://www.strava.com/activities/3005222015 1 Point
25th - 63km - Barrow upon Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3042379062 1 point

*February*
2nd - 65km - Attenborough Nature Reserve - https://www.strava.com/activities/3065380960 1 point
8th - 63km - Barrow on Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3082692315 1 point
23rd - 50km - Western on Trent - https://www.strava.com/activities/3125776313 1 point

*March*
1st- 88KM - Rangemore - https://www.strava.com/activities/3145669433 2 Points
8th 103km Loughborough https://www.strava.com/activities/3166357399 3 points
15th 72km Barrow on Soar, Wymeswold, Wysall, https://www.strava.com/activities/3186604377 1 Point

*April*
5th Lanes towards East Leake https://www.strava.com/activities/3260493010 1 Point

*May*
3rd Willington 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/3393806589 1 Point
7th East Leake 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/3415766082 1 Point
9th 55km Worthington https://www.strava.com/activities/3426909946 1 Point
15th 57km East Leake ://www.strava.com/activities/3456889366 1 Point
17th 54km Worthington https://www.strava.com/activities/3469003548 1 Point
24th 64km Derby Circumnavigation https://www.strava.com/activities/3506372324 1 Point
28th 65km Derby Circumnavigation https://www.strava.com/activities/3527888061 1 Point
30th Barrow upon Soar 72km 1 Point

*June*
6th 80.9km Beacon Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/3574429133 1 point
13th 98 km Beacon Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/3609325809 2 points
20th 93km Beacon Hill via Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/3645344312 2 points
28th 104km Marchington https://www.strava.com/activities/3684610028 3 points
30th 53km Worthington 1 point

Total Points : 31


----------



## AndreaJ (29 Jun 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> 09/05/20 Northwood-Waterloo-Edstaston-Wem-Aston-Barkers Green-Wem-Tilley-Nonely-Burlton-English Frankton-Colemere-Lyneal-Newton-Lyneal-Welshampton-Bettisfield-Northwood-home 52.24km 1 point
> 16/05/20 Northwood-Welshampton-Coptiviney-Ellesmere-Trench-Elson-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Lee-Spunhill-Colemere-Lyneal-Brown Heath-Loppington-Burlton-Nonely Tilley-Barkers Green-Aston-Wem Hort-home 61.04km 1 point
> 24/05/20 Wolverley-Nonely-Burlton-English Frankton-Colemere-Newton-Welshampton-Lyneal-Balmer Heath-Bettisfield-Northwood-Whixall-Abbeygreen-Ryebank-Horton-home 54.38km. 1 point
> 27/05/20 Northwood-Bettisfield-Welshampton-Coptiviney-Ellesmere-Elson-Ellesmere-Tetchill-Lee-Spunhill-Colemere-Newton-Welshampton-Lyneal-Loppington -home. 55.37km 1 point.
> ...


01/06/20 Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Hordley-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Bettisfield-Northwood 55.65km 1 point
07/06/20 Wolverley-Commonwood-Nonely-Burlton-Loppington-English Frankton-Colemere-Bettisfield-Lyneal-Loppington-Woleverley-Horton 52.44km 1 point
08/06/20 Wolverley- Loppington-Burlton-Myddlewood- Myddle-Balderton-Harmer Hill-Hadnall-Sansaw Heath-Clive-Wem-Barkers Green-Aston-Wem-Edstason-Abbeygreen-Whixall 53.13km 1 point
14/06/20 Horton-Wem-Tilley-Nonely-Burlton-Marton-WestonLullingfields-Bagley-Lee-Lyneal-Welshampton-Breadon Heath-Northwood 54.42km 1 point
22/06/20 Northwood-Bettisfield-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Trench-Ellesmere-Lee-Hordley-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Marton-Burlton-English Frankton-Colemer-Lyneal-Loppington-Wolverley 58.88km 1 point
Total points 24 points.


----------



## aferris2 (1 Jul 2020)

01 Jan 50.46 miles. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m. 2 points
15 Jan 60.56 km Strava Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m. 1 point
17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m. 1 point
08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m. 1 point
06 Apr 51.55 km Strava. Coalmine Beach, the knoll, Walpole, and return. 525m. 1 point
27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m. 1 point
10 May 53.07 km Strava Camp, The Knoll, Tinglewood road and North Walpole road twice, Camp 665m. 1 point
17 Jun 60.95 km Strava. Round and round Carnarvan WA. 131m. 1 point
*01 Jul 64.79 km Strava. Broome, Goolarabooloo Millibinyarri, Cable Beach. 123m. 1 point*
Total 10 points


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Jul 2020)

2nd July Denmark 54km


https://strava.app.link/obR0fOnLL7


----------



## Jon George (2 Jul 2020)

*2nd July*
Ipswich – Levington – Foxhall – Felixstowe – Ipswich
*50 km
1 Point

Total Points: 9*


----------



## bruce1530 (4 Jul 2020)

January: 3 rides, 3 points
February: 2 rides, 2 points
March: 5 rides, 5 points
April: 6 rides, 6 points
May: : 7 rides, 8 points
June: 4 rides, 4 points

July 4: Saltcoats-Irvine-Gailles-Symington-Dundonald, 51k
July 11: Saltcoats-Portencross-Largs, 53k
July 12: Saltcoats-Irvine-Dundonald-Troon. 54k
July 29: Saltcoats-Portencross-Largs. 52k

Total: 32 points


----------



## steverob (4 Jul 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*May: *1 ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 rides, 3 points
*4th July: 34.74 miles *- Climbed Ivinghoe Beacon for the first time this year; mainly overcast, some drizzle, but got good speed thanks to a helpful tailwind on the early sections - https://www.strava.com/activities/3712689207 - 1 point

*Total so far: 14 points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Jul 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points
JUNE: 5 Points

JULY
4th: *Nuneaton, Austrey, Lullington, Rosliston, Netherseal, Measham, Shackerstone, Market Bosworth, Nuneaton 50.75 mi/81.67km *2 Points*

Month Total: *2 Points*
Challenge Total: *35 Points*


----------



## gavgav (4 Jul 2020)

12th January (50.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

27th February (50.9km)
Grizedale-High Cross-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Satterthwaite-Grizedale

1 point

13th March (68.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Uppington-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point

April - COVID-19 Bye

16th May (51.92 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Wrentnall-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (70.94km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Rushton-Acton Village-Wrockwardine-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st May (84.06km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Harmer Hill-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Osbaston-Knockin-Kinnerley-Edgerley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

2 points

9th June (89.11km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Horton-Tedsmore-Haughton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Whitemere-Colemere-Lyneal-Loppington-Noneley-Tilley-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

2 points

12th June (54.41km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th July (65.60km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Osbaston-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total = 11 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (5 Jul 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points
JUNE: 5 Points

JULY
4th: *Nuneaton, Austrey, Lullington, Rosliston, Netherseal, Measham, Shackerstone, Market Bosworth, Nuneaton 50.75 mi/81.67km *2 Points
5th: *Ashbourne, Thorpe, Ilam, Wetton, Grindon, Froghall, Cotton, Waterhouses, Mapleton, Ashbourne 50.39 mi/81.1km *2 Points*

Month Total: *4 Points*
Challenge Total: *37 Points*


----------



## Eribiste (6 Jul 2020)

Here's a contribution for July, a trundle of 55 klicks round the lanes of Gloucestershire.

https://www.strava.com/activities/3720792191/segments/2715135044573393788


----------



## Milkfloat (6 Jul 2020)

January 5th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Ettington, Butlers Marston, Harbury, Offchurch, Warwick. 39miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/2983393237
February 2nd - Warwick, Charlecote, Aldermister, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick. 42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3064455413
March 1st - Warwick, Asrton Cantlow, Welford, Dorsington, Welford, Straford upon Avon, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Sherbourne, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3144054110
April 5th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Harbury, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Pillerton Hersey, Walton, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 37 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3257057206
May 6th - Warwick, Ashorne, Wellesbourne, Walton, Ettington, Loxley, Charlcote, Barford Warwick. 33 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3409907209
June 7th - Warwick, Barford, Charlecote, Alderminster, Illmington, Shipston-on-Stour, Whatcote, Kineton, Morton Morrell, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick 44.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3576211708
July 5th - Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Charelcote, Wimpstone, Mickleton, Illmington, Idlicote, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Whitnash, Warwick 52.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3715919999


----------



## Bazzer (7 Jul 2020)

January 22nd Loops of Culcheth and surrounding settlements. 51.01 kms
February 2nd Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.5 kms
March 1st Lane Head, Glazebury, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 50 kms
April 4th Risley, Glazebury, Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead. (Twice). 51kms
(With apologies to @13 rider. - I thought I had posted this ride, when I posted a lunacy challenge ride)
May 13th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, High Leigh, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
May 16th Winwick, Loop of Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Latchford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
May 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Urmston, Irlam, Salford, Manchester City centre, Broughton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.7 kms.
June 13th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Bucklow Hill, Rostherne, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
July 5th Winwick, Callands, Sankey, Burtonwood, Newton, St Helens, Lane Head, Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms


----------



## Domus (8 Jul 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point
May 28 Harwood, Bradshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Water, Shuttleworth, Bury and home 65.1 Kms 1 point
May 31 Pilsworth, Heywood, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall Bury and home 64.8 Kms 1 point
June 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
June 9 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Norden, Pilsworth and home 58 Kms 1 point
June 14 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Walsden, Bacup, Deerplay, Rawtenstall, Bury and home 72.06 Kms 1 point
June 20 Harwood, Bradshaw, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Whitworth, Pilsworth and home 81 Kms 2 points
July 8 Cartmel, Lowick, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange. 81.2 Kms 2 points


Running total 42 points


----------



## Domus (10 Jul 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point
May 28 Harwood, Bradshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Water, Shuttleworth, Bury and home 65.1 Kms 1 point
May 31 Pilsworth, Heywood, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall Bury and home 64.8 Kms 1 point
June 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
June 9 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Norden, Pilsworth and home 58 Kms 1 point
June 14 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Walsden, Bacup, Deerplay, Rawtenstall, Bury and home 72.06 Kms 1 point
June 20 Harwood, Bradshaw, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Whitworth, Pilsworth and home 81 Kms 2 points
July 8 Cartmel, Lowick, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange. 81.2 Kms 2 points
July 10 St Helens, Knowsley, West Derby, Lydiate, Aughton, Rainford and back to St Helens 56.24 Kms 1 point

Running total 43 points


----------



## 13 rider (11 Jul 2020)

A Cornish adventure
Jul 5th 31.27 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,St Newlyn East ,Summercourt ,Retyn ,Colon ,Newquay ,Holywell Bay
Jul 6th 31.25 miles 1 point 
Holywell Bay ,Fiddler's Green ,Idless , Allet ,Perranporth ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay 
Jul 10th 44.8 miles 1 point 
Holywell Bay ,Crantock ,Newquay ,White cross ,Luke's shop ,Chapel town ,St Endor ,Retyn ,Summercourt ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay 

Points in this challenge 32
Points in all challenges 71


----------



## steverob (11 Jul 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*May: *1 ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 rides, 3 points
*4th July: 34.74 miles *- Climbed Ivinghoe Beacon for the first time this year; mainly overcast, some drizzle, but got good speed thanks to a helpful tailwind on the early sections - https://www.strava.com/activities/3712689207 - 1 point
*11th July: 52.54 miles *- Resuming VeloViewer tile hunting after a long absence. Climbed Kingston Hill, continued down into Marlow for the first time on a bike, then back up/down/up through Wycombe, before heading home - https://www.strava.com/activities/3746378943 - 2 points

*Total so far: 16 points*


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Jul 2020)

*1st January 2020
56.34 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cattal, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

8th February 2020
50.38 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Black Hill, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft and the long way round to home - *1 point

21st March 2020
52.14 km *- Seacroft, Gipton, Harehills, Burmantofts, Leeds _>>>then a train to>>>_ Bingley, Saltaire, Shipley, Esholt, Apperley Bridge, Rodley, Kirkstall , Burley, Leeds, Killingbeck, Cross Gates and the long way round to home - *1 point

5th April 2020
50.20 km *(_Bye_) - Tour de Turbo Trainer - *1 point

19th May 2020
51.95 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

25th May 2020
51.08 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

30th May 2020
50.94 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Wothersome, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

6th June 2020
51.69 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Wothersome, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

11th July 2020
50.74 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Wothersome, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

Running total: 9 points*


----------



## 13 rider (12 Jul 2020)

A Cornish adventure
Jul 5th 31.27 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,St Newlyn East ,Summercourt ,Retyn ,Colon ,Newquay ,Holywell Bay
Jul 6th 31.25 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Fiddler's Green ,Idless , Allet ,Perranporth ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay
Jul 10th 44.8 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Crantock ,Newquay ,White cross ,Luke's shop ,Chapel town ,St Endor ,Retyn ,Summercourt ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
Back on home roads
Jul 12th 31.4 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 33
Points in all challenges 72


----------



## C R (12 Jul 2020)

July 12th

Littleworth, Wadborough, Pershore, Elmley Castle, Hinton on the Green, Evesham, Norton, Weethley, Inkberrow, Stock Green, Dunhampstead, Tibberton, County Hall, Home. 71.2 km, 1 point.


----------



## Willd (12 Jul 2020)

*May 24 - 31.3 miles -1 point* - Bilton, Bretford, Brinklow, Street Ashton, Pailton, Cross-In-Hand, Wolvey, Withybrook, Street Ashton, Pailton, Newbold-on-Avon, home.

*June 13 - 31.28 miles - 1 point* - Bilton, Newbold-on-Avon, Harborough Magna, Little Walton, Churchover, Harborough Magna (again), Easenhall, Bretford, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Bretford (again), Lawford Heath, Cawston, home. 

*July 12 - 53.07 miles - 2 points* - Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Chadshunt, Kineton, Little Kineton, Butlers Marston, Pillerton Hersey, Pillerton Priors, Fulready, Idlicote, Whatcote, Oxhill, (Little Kineton to Southam, as above), Long Itchington, Birdingbury, Bourton on Dunsmore, Cawston, home.


----------



## Bazzer (12 Jul 2020)

January 22nd Loops of Culcheth and surrounding settlements. 51.01 kms
February 2nd Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.5 kms
March 1st Lane Head, Glazebury, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 50 kms
April 4th Risley, Glazebury, Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead. (Twice). 51kms
(With apologies to @13 rider. - I thought I had posted this ride, when I posted a lunacy challenge ride)
May 13th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, High Leigh, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
May 16th Winwick, Loop of Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Latchford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
May 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Urmston, Irlam, Salford, Manchester City centre, Broughton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.7 kms.
June 13th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Bucklow Hill, Rostherne, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
July 5th Winwick, Callands, Sankey, Burtonwood, Newton, St Helens, Lane Head, Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
July 12th Winwick, Burtonwood, Collins Green, Newton, Wigan, Scholes, Bolton, NCN55 to Worsley, Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft 61kms


----------



## The Bystander (14 Jul 2020)

Jan : ✔ Feb : ✔ Mar : ✔ 
Apr : ✔ May : ✔ Jun : ✔
(Just submitting one qualifying ride per month)
July :
*12th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Loddington, Thorpe Malsor, Rothwell, Harrington, Draughton, Mawsley, home
*50.6km*


----------



## Domus (14 Jul 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point
May 28 Harwood, Bradshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Water, Shuttleworth, Bury and home 65.1 Kms 1 point
May 31 Pilsworth, Heywood, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall Bury and home 64.8 Kms 1 point
June 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
June 9 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Norden, Pilsworth and home 58 Kms 1 point
June 14 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Walsden, Bacup, Deerplay, Rawtenstall, Bury and home 72.06 Kms 1 point
June 20 Harwood, Bradshaw, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Whitworth, Pilsworth and home 81 Kms 2 points
July 8 Cartmel, Lowick, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange. 81.2 Kms 2 points
July 10 St Helens, Knowsley, West Derby, Lydiate, Aughton, Rainford and back to St Helens 56.24 Kms 1 point
July 14 Bury, Harwood, Holcombe, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and back to Bury. 81.8 Kms 2 points

Running total 45 points


----------



## 13 rider (14 Jul 2020)

A Cornish adventure
Jul 5th 31.27 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,St Newlyn East ,Summercourt ,Retyn ,Colon ,Newquay ,Holywell Bay
Jul 6th 31.25 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Fiddler's Green ,Idless , Allet ,Perranporth ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay
Jul 10th 44.8 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Crantock ,Newquay ,White cross ,Luke's shop ,Chapel town ,St Endor ,Retyn ,Summercourt ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
Back on home roads
Jul 12th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Jul 13th 50.1 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Saxileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jul 14th 31.5 miles 1 point 
St Bernards loop 


Points in this challenge 36
Points in all challenges 75


----------



## Jon George (14 Jul 2020)

*!4th July*
Ipswich – Bramford – Flowton – Elmsett – Watfield – Semer (Watson’s Hill) – Aldham – Burstall – Sproughton – Ipswich
*53 km
1 Point

Total Points: 10*


----------



## aferris2 (15 Jul 2020)

01 Jan 50.46 miles. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m. 2 points
15 Jan 60.56 km Strava Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m. 1 point
17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m. 1 point
08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m. 1 point
06 Apr 51.55 km Strava. Coalmine Beach, the knoll, Walpole, and return. 525m. 1 point
27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m. 1 point
10 May 53.07 km Strava Camp, The Knoll, Tinglewood road and North Walpole road twice, Camp 665m. 1 point
17 Jun 60.95 km Strava. Round and round Carnarvan WA. 131m. 1 point
01 Jul 64.79 km Strava. Broome, Goolarabooloo Millibinyarri, Cable Beach. 123m. 1 point
*15 Jul 62.64 km Strava. 3 times around Broome. 164m. 1 point*
Total 11 points


----------



## 13 rider (15 Jul 2020)

A Cornish adventure
Jul 5th 31.27 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,St Newlyn East ,Summercourt ,Retyn ,Colon ,Newquay ,Holywell Bay
Jul 6th 31.25 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Fiddler's Green ,Idless , Allet ,Perranporth ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay
Jul 10th 44.8 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Crantock ,Newquay ,White cross ,Luke's shop ,Chapel town ,St Endor ,Retyn ,Summercourt ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
Back on home roads
Jul 12th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Jul 13th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Saxileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jul 14th 31.5 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
Jul 15th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 37
Points in all challenges 76


----------



## 13 rider (16 Jul 2020)

A Cornish adventure
Jul 5th 31.27 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,St Newlyn East ,Summercourt ,Retyn ,Colon ,Newquay ,Holywell Bay
Jul 6th 31.25 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Fiddler's Green ,Idless , Allet ,Perranporth ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay
Jul 10th 44.8 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Crantock ,Newquay ,White cross ,Luke's shop ,Chapel town ,St Endor ,Retyn ,Summercourt ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
Back on home roads
Jul 12th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Jul 13th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Saxileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jul 14th 31.5 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
Jul 15th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Anstey
Jul 16th 35.9 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 38
Points in all challenges 77


----------



## 13 rider (17 Jul 2020)

Cornish adventure
Jul 5th 31.27 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,St Newlyn East ,Summercourt ,Retyn ,Colon ,Newquay ,Holywell Bay
Jul 6th 31.25 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Fiddler's Green ,Idless , Allet ,Perranporth ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay
Jul 10th 44.8 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Crantock ,Newquay ,White cross ,Luke's shop ,Chapel town ,St Endor ,Retyn ,Summercourt ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
Back on home roads
Jul 12th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Jul 13th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Saxileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jul 14th 31.5 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
Jul 15th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Anstey
Jul 16th 35.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Jul 17th 33.6 miles
Anstey ,Groby ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Asfordby spoke broke retraced route home


Points in this challenge 39
Points in all challenges 81


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Jul 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points
JUNE: 5 Points

JULY
4th: *Nuneaton, Austrey, Lullington, Rosliston, Netherseal, Measham, Shackerstone, Market Bosworth, Nuneaton 50.75 mi/81.67km *2 Points
5th: *Ashbourne, Thorpe, Ilam, Wetton, Grindon, Froghall, Cotton, Waterhouses, Mapleton, Ashbourne 50.39 mi/81.1km *2 Points
17th: *Coalville, Belton, EMA, Kegworth, Stanford on Soar, Loughborough, Quorn, Beacon Hill, Copt Oak, Coalville 34.33mi/55.25km *1 Point*

Month Total: *5 Points*
Challenge Total: *38 Points*


----------



## Domus (18 Jul 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point
May 28 Harwood, Bradshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Water, Shuttleworth, Bury and home 65.1 Kms 1 point
May 31 Pilsworth, Heywood, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall Bury and home 64.8 Kms 1 point
June 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
June 9 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Norden, Pilsworth and home 58 Kms 1 point
June 14 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Walsden, Bacup, Deerplay, Rawtenstall, Bury and home 72.06 Kms 1 point
June 20 Harwood, Bradshaw, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Whitworth, Pilsworth and home 81 Kms 2 points
July 8 Cartmel, Lowick, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange. 81.2 Kms 2 points
July 10 St Helens, Knowsley, West Derby, Lydiate, Aughton, Rainford and back to St Helens 56.24 Kms 1 point
July 14 Bury, Harwood, Holcombe, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and back to Bury. 81.8 Kms 2 points
July 17 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Levens and Meathop. 68.9 Kms 1 point

Running total 46 points


----------



## Eribiste (18 Jul 2020)

Where did I go? Let's see, Pershore, Naunton Beauchamp, Flyford Flavell, Radford, Sherrif's Lench, Church Lench, some other Lenches, Lenchwick, Fladbury, Charlton, Elmley Castle, the Combertons and home. 57kms all told.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3778707741/segments/2719484741185721066


----------



## Willd (18 Jul 2020)

*May 24 - 31.3 miles -1 point* - Bilton, Bretford, Brinklow, Street Ashton, Pailton, Cross-In-Hand, Wolvey, Withybrook, Street Ashton, Pailton, Newbold-on-Avon, home.

*June 13 - 31.28 miles - 1 point* - Bilton, Newbold-on-Avon, Harborough Magna, Little Walton, Churchover, Harborough Magna (again), Easenhall, Bretford, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Bretford (again), Lawford Heath, Cawston, home.

*July 12 - 53.07 miles - 2 points* - Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Chadshunt, Kineton, Little Kineton, Butlers Marston, Pillerton Hersey, Pillerton Priors, Fulready, Idlicote, Whatcote, Oxhill, (Little Kineton to Southam, as above), Long Itchington, Birdingbury, Bourton on Dunsmore, Cawston, home. 

*July 18 -37.53 miles - 1 point* - Bilton, Cawston, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Long Itchington, Bascote, Bascote Heath, Ufton, Chesterton Green, Chesterton, Bishop's Itchington, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## steverob (18 Jul 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*May: *1 ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 rides, 3 points
*4th July: 34.74 miles *- Climbed Ivinghoe Beacon for the first time this year; mainly overcast, some drizzle, but got good speed thanks to a helpful tailwind on the early sections - https://www.strava.com/activities/3712689207 - 1 point
*11th July: 52.54 miles *- Resuming VeloViewer tile hunting after a long absence. Climbed Kingston Hill, continued down into Marlow for the first time on a bike, then back up/down/up through Wycombe, before heading home - https://www.strava.com/activities/3746378943 - 2 points
*18th July: 32.78 miles *- Surprisingly fast 50K, considering I didn't choose the flattest route possible and had a headwind for at least some of it. Need to do something with my front tyre though; has a hole that sealant just can't quite fix permanently - https://www.strava.com/activities/3781074835 - 1 point

*Total so far: 17 points*


----------



## C R (19 Jul 2020)

July 19th

St Peters, Worcester, Hallow, Holt Heath, Astley Cross, Stourport, Hartlebury, Rushock, Elmbrige, Droitwich, Hadzor, Tibberton, Worcester Royal, home.

63.7km, 1 point.

16 points total.


----------



## Domus (19 Jul 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point
May 28 Harwood, Bradshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Water, Shuttleworth, Bury and home 65.1 Kms 1 point
May 31 Pilsworth, Heywood, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall Bury and home 64.8 Kms 1 point
June 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
June 9 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Norden, Pilsworth and home 58 Kms 1 point
June 14 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Walsden, Bacup, Deerplay, Rawtenstall, Bury and home 72.06 Kms 1 point
June 20 Harwood, Bradshaw, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Whitworth, Pilsworth and home 81 Kms 2 points
July 8 Cartmel, Lowick, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange. 81.2 Kms 2 points
July 10 St Helens, Knowsley, West Derby, Lydiate, Aughton, Rainford and back to St Helens 56.24 Kms 1 point
July 14 Bury, Harwood, Holcombe, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and back to Bury. 81.8 Kms 2 points
July 17 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Levens and Meathop. 68.9 Kms 1 point
July 19 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont, Edgworth, Greenmont, Bury and home, 81.4 Kms 2 points

Running total 48 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Jul 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points
JUNE: 5 Points

JULY
4th: *Nuneaton, Austrey, Lullington, Rosliston, Netherseal, Measham, Shackerstone, Market Bosworth, Nuneaton 50.75 mi/81.67km *2 Points
5th: *Ashbourne, Thorpe, Ilam, Wetton, Grindon, Froghall, Cotton, Waterhouses, Mapleton, Ashbourne 50.39 mi/81.1km *2 Points
17th: *Coalville, Belton, EMA, Kegworth, Stanford on Soar, Loughborough, Quorn, Beacon Hill, Copt Oak, Coalville 34.33mi/55.25km *1 Point
19th: *Coalville, Belton, Hathern, Rempstone, Wymeswold, Grimston, Branston (Lings Hill), Scalford, Ab Kettleby, Rothley, Copt Oak, Coalville 66.27mi/ 106.65km *3 Points*

Month Total: *8 Points*
Challenge Total: *41 Points*


----------



## Bazzer (19 Jul 2020)

January 22nd Loops of Culcheth and surrounding settlements. 51.01 kms
February 2nd Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.5 kms
March 1st Lane Head, Glazebury, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 50 kms
April 4th Risley, Glazebury, Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead. (Twice). 51kms
(With apologies to @13 rider. - I thought I had posted this ride, when I posted a lunacy challenge ride)
May 13th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, High Leigh, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
May 16th Winwick, Loop of Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Latchford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
May 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Urmston, Irlam, Salford, Manchester City centre, Broughton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.7 kms.
June 13th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Bucklow Hill, Rostherne, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
July 5th Winwick, Callands, Sankey, Burtonwood, Newton, St Helens, Lane Head, Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
July 12th Winwick, Burtonwood, Collins Green, Newton, Wigan, Scholes, Bolton, NCN55 to Worsley, Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft 61kms
19th Locking Stumps, Woolston, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms.


----------



## Willd (19 Jul 2020)

*May - 1 point* 
*June - 1 point* 

*July 12 - 53.07 miles - 2 points* - Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Chadshunt, Kineton, Little Kineton, Butlers Marston, Pillerton Hersey, Pillerton Priors, Fulready, Idlicote, Whatcote, Oxhill, (Little Kineton to Southam, as above), Long Itchington, Birdingbury, Bourton on Dunsmore, Cawston, home.
*July 18 -37.53 miles - 1 point* - Bilton, Cawston, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Long Itchington, Bascote, Bascote Heath, Ufton, Chesterton Green, Chesterton, Bishop's Itchington, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Dunchurch, home. 
*July 19 -37.71 miles - 1 point* - Bilton, Dunchurch, Kites Hardwick, Grandborough Fields, Lower Shuckburgh, Priors Marston, Charwelton, Church Charwelton, Charwelton, Priors Marston, Napton on the Hill, Tomlow, Kites Hardwick, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jul 2020)

Jenkins said:


> *Metric 50s*
> January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938
> January 26th - Anti clockwise to Westerfield. 56.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3045782202
> February 1st - Click & Collect at Argos in Sainsburys, 61.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3062541770
> ...


Finally managed to get this month's 50 miler in to add to an earlier 50k. List above updated with all qualifying rides. 
*Metric 50*
July 10th, Westerfield loop while dodging the showers, 52.3km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3742173839

*Imperial 50*
July 20th, Diss, Redgrave, Snetterton, New Buckenham, Hoxne & Eye, 52.3 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/3790381066


----------



## Houthakker (20 Jul 2020)

*January*
18th Jan – Lytham to Fleetwood and back – 33 miles – 1 Point
*February*
8th – Lytham, Kirkham, Preston, Guild wheel, Back to Lytham - 45 Miles - 1 pt
15th – Lytham, Bispham, Poulton, Elswick, Kirkham, Lytham – 33 miles – 1 pt
*March*
14th – Lytham, Preston, Woodplumpton, Kirkham, Lytham – 34 miles – 1 pt
*April*
5th – Lytham, Kirkham, Broughton, Guild wheel, Freckleton, Lytham – 33 miles - 1 Pt
19th – Lytham, Kirkham, Great Eccleston-Over Wyre, Weeton, Lytham 34 miles – 1 pt
*May*
3rd – Lytham, Cleveleys, Thornton, Poulton, Singleton, Lytham – 32 miles – 1 pt
*June*
21st – Lytham-Fleetwood-Thornton – Poulton – Home – 38 miles – 1 pt
*July*
19th – Lytham - Preston – Chorley – Blackburn - Preston - Lytham - 58 miles 2 pts
*Total – 10 Points*


----------



## Fiona R (21 Jul 2020)

*July 2020
Sun 5th 110km 1447m Wotton-under-Edge loop *Home-Bedminster/Bristol-Keynsham-Yate-Wotton under Edge-Badminton-Dryham-Keynsham-Norton Malreward-Dundry-Barrow Gurney-Home *3pts
Sat 11th 78km 921m Jam on top country *Dowland-Dolton-Great Torrington-Bideford-Instow-Barnstaple-Atherington-Dowland *1pt
Sat 18th 103km 842m **Runway to Sweets* Home-Backwell-Brockley Combe-Wrington-Burrington Combe-Priddy-Wookey Hole-Westhay-Mark-Loxton-Winscombe-Yatton-Backwell-Home *3pts
Sun 19th 51km 468m **Cycle Chew Chat Coffee* Home-Winford-Chew Stoke-West Harptree-Blagdon-Wrington-Yatton-Nailsea-Home *1pt
Sun 26th 100km 2091m Day 1 Dales and Lakes Loop Penrith to Sedburgh w Dun Fell side trip *Penrith-Kirkland-Knock-Dun Fell-Appleby-Great Asby-Orton-Sedburgh-Holme *3pts
Mon 27th 116km 2006m Day 2 Dales and Lakes Loop Sedburgh to Eskdale *Holme-Gawthorp-Holme-Oxenholme-Grange over Sands-Cartmel-Newby Bridge-Broughton in Furness-Ulpha-Eskdale Green *3pts
Tues 28th 120km 1686m Day 3 Dales and Lakes Loop Day 1 C2C Eskdale to Penrith *Eskdale Green-Gosforth-Braystones-St Bees-Whitehaven-Workington-Cockermouth-Isel-Longlands-Hesket Newmarket-Laithes-Penrith* 3pts
Thurs 30th 86km 1657m Day 2 C2C Penrith to Waskerley via Hartside *Penrith-Langwathby-Hartside Pass-Alston-Nenthreads-Allenheads-Rookhope-Stanhope-Waskerley *2pts
Fri 31st 114km 571m Day 3 C2C and Day 1 Hadrian’s Wall Waskerley to Prudhoe *Waskerley-Lanchester-Durham-Chester le Street-Sunderland-South Shields-North Shields-Newcastle upon Tyne-Blaydon-Wylam-Prudhoe *3pts
Total 22pts
2020 Running total 84pts*


----------



## Saluki (24 Jul 2020)

January
2 Points

February
3 Points

March
7 Points

April
6 Points

May
5 Points

June
01/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3549453534 Marshland St James loop 50km 1 Point
14/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3614528665 Wells-next-the Sea to Home on NCN route 1 50.5 miles 2 points.
18/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3635845281Marshland St James loop. 50km 1 point
19th&20th June - 1 big ride, GPS issues.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643570923 Home to Cambridge
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643570524 Cambridge to Fowlmere
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643570524 Fowlmere to King's Cross
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643570258 King's Cross to GPS death
https://www.strava.com/activities/3642260362 To Tottenham Rail Station
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643641591 Last Leg
There is also 5.5 miles where No GPS track as it turned itself off. 105 miles in all. 4 points, I believe.

July
18/07/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3781133409 Marshland St James loop from Downham. 50km 1pt


32 Points so far.


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Jul 2020)

31st January. Home-Chertsey-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. 53.1km
8th February. Home-Chertsey-Lower Sunbury-Hampton-Fulwell-Twickenham-Walton-Home. 50.8km
16th March. Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Home. 56.6km
1st April. Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Lightwater-Ascot-Home. 52.3km
3rd May. Home-Virginia Water-Lyne-Chobham-Lightwater-Sunningdale-Home. 60.94km
7th June. Home-Horton-Datchet-Windsor-Ascot-WGP-Home. 66.24km 
7th July. Home-Sunningdale-Chobham-Bagshot-Ascot-WGP-Home. 51.6km


----------



## 13 rider (25 Jul 2020)

Cornish adventure
Jul 5th 31.27 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,St Newlyn East ,Summercourt ,Retyn ,Colon ,Newquay ,Holywell Bay
Jul 6th 31.25 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Fiddler's Green ,Idless , Allet ,Perranporth ,Cubert ,Holywell Bay
Jul 10th 44.8 miles 1 point
Holywell Bay ,Crantock ,Newquay ,White cross ,Luke's shop ,Chapel town ,St Endor ,Retyn ,Summercourt ,St Newlyn East ,Holywell Bay
Back on home roads
Jul 12th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Jul 13th 50.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foeville ,Saxileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Mountsorrel ,Anstey
Jul 14th 31.5 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop
Jul 15th 31.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Anstey
Jul 16th 35.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Jul 17th 33.6 miles
Anstey ,Groby ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Asfordby spoke broke retraced route home
Jul 25th 31.4 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop


Points in this challenge 40
Points in all challenges 90


----------



## Domus (26 Jul 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point
May 28 Harwood, Bradshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Water, Shuttleworth, Bury and home 65.1 Kms 1 point
May 31 Pilsworth, Heywood, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall Bury and home 64.8 Kms 1 point
June 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
June 9 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Norden, Pilsworth and home 58 Kms 1 point
June 14 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Walsden, Bacup, Deerplay, Rawtenstall, Bury and home 72.06 Kms 1 point
June 20 Harwood, Bradshaw, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Whitworth, Pilsworth and home 81 Kms 2 points
July 8 Cartmel, Lowick, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange. 81.2 Kms 2 points
July 10 St Helens, Knowsley, West Derby, Lydiate, Aughton, Rainford and back to St Helens 56.24 Kms 1 point
July 14 Bury, Harwood, Holcombe, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and back to Bury. 81.8 Kms 2 points
July 17 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Levens and Meathop. 68.9 Kms 1 point
July 19 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont, Edgworth, Greenmont, Bury and home, 81.4 Kms 2 points
July 26 Bolton, Horwich, Chorley, Euxton, Croston, Wrightington, Standish, Haigh, Westhoughton, Farnworth and home 86.5 Kms 2 points

Running total 50points


----------



## Bazzer (26 Jul 2020)

January 22nd Loops of Culcheth and surrounding settlements. 51.01 kms
February 2nd Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.5 kms
March 1st Lane Head, Glazebury, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 50 kms
April 4th Risley, Glazebury, Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead. (Twice). 51kms
(With apologies to @13 rider. - I thought I had posted this ride, when I posted a lunacy challenge ride)
May 13th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, High Leigh, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
May 16th Winwick, Loop of Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Latchford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
May 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Urmston, Irlam, Salford, Manchester City centre, Broughton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.7 kms.
June 13th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Bucklow Hill, Rostherne, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
July 5th Winwick, Callands, Sankey, Burtonwood, Newton, St Helens, Lane Head, Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
July 12th Winwick, Burtonwood, Collins Green, Newton, Wigan, Scholes, Bolton, NCN55 to Worsley, Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft 61kms
19th Locking Stumps, Woolston, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
26th Houghton Green, Padgate, Appleton, Stretton, Antrobus, Arley, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.5kms


----------



## C R (26 Jul 2020)

July 26th

St Peters, Lower Wick, Powick, Callow End, Guarlford, Great Malvern, Wyche Cutting, British Camp, Ledbury, Eastnor, Holybush, Upper Pendock, Longdon, Upton, Kinnersley, Wadborough, Home. 72.9 km, 1 point.

Total points 18.


----------



## steverob (26 Jul 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*May: *1 ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 rides, 3 points
*4th July: 34.74 miles *- Climbed Ivinghoe Beacon for the first time this year; mainly overcast, some drizzle, but got good speed thanks to a helpful tailwind on the early sections - https://www.strava.com/activities/3712689207 - 1 point
*11th July: 52.54 miles *- Resuming VeloViewer tile hunting after a long absence. Climbed Kingston Hill, continued down into Marlow for the first time on a bike, then back up/down/up through Wycombe, before heading home - https://www.strava.com/activities/3746378943 - 2 points
*18th July: 32.78 miles *- Surprisingly fast 50K, considering I didn't choose the flattest route possible and had a headwind for at least some of it. Need to do something with my front tyre though; has a hole that sealant just can't quite fix permanently - https://www.strava.com/activities/3781074835 - 1 point
*26th July: 56.89 miles *- Explored some new routes through the Chalfonts and down as far as Rickmansworth. Lots of interesting climbs, but a quick rain shower and incredibly noisy brakes didn't make descending them a pleasant experience - https://www.strava.com/activities/3815841024 - 2 points

*Total so far: 19 points*


----------



## Spinney (26 Jul 2020)

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*February
8th - 32 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*27th - 31 miles - 1 point *Tytherington, Alveston. Littleton-upon-Severn, Oldbury on Severn, Berkeley, Damery (the last sunny day in Feb!)

*March
16th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*April
19th - 37 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Tetbury, Kingscote, Wotton
*26th - 31 miles - 1 point *Damery, Stinchcombe, Wandswell, Berkeley, Oldbury, Almondsbury, Itchington, Tytherington, Cromhall

*May
21st - 34 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Selsley, Cockadilly, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*25th - 38 miles - 1 point *Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Malmesbury, Sherston, Hawkesbury Upton

*June
15th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Newport, Ham, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Alveston, Cromhall, Tortworth
*24th - 51 miles - 2 points* Damery, Berkeley, Purton, Slimbridge, Quedgeley, Standish, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Rockhampton, Milbury Heath, Cromhall

*July
26th - 33 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall

*Total: 13 points*


----------



## AndreaJ (29 Jul 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> 01/06/20 Loppington-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Baschurch-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Hordley-Lee-Ellesmere-Welshampton-Bettisfield-Northwood 55.65km 1 point
> 07/06/20 Wolverley-Commonwood-Nonely-Burlton-Loppington-English Frankton-Colemere-Bettisfield-Lyneal-Loppington-Woleverley-Horton 52.44km 1 point
> 08/06/20 Wolverley- Loppington-Burlton-Myddlewood- Myddle-Balderton-Harmer Hill-Hadnall-Sansaw Heath-Clive-Wem-Barkers Green-Aston-Wem-Edstason-Abbeygreen-Whixall 53.13km 1 point
> 14/06/20 Horton-Wem-Tilley-Nonely-Burlton-Marton-WestonLullingfields-Bagley-Lee-Lyneal-Welshampton-Breadon Heath-Northwood 54.42km 1 point
> ...


04/07/20 Northwood-Hollinswood-Fenns Wood-Fenns Bank-Alkington-Tilstock - Wem -Aston- Barkers Green -Tilley -Nonely - Loppington 54.7km 1 point
06/07/20 Wolverley - Loppington- Burlton - Marton - Weston Lullinfields - Bagley - Hordley - Lee - Tetchill - Ellesmere- Trench - Welshampton - Lyneal -Northwood 55.82km 1 point
13/07/20 Northwood -Lyneal- Loppington - English Frankton - Cockshutt -Hordley- Bagley- Stanwardine In The Fields- Baschurch -Weston Lullingfields- Marton-Burlton -Loppington- Horton - Ryebank - Paddolgreen- Foxholes- Northwood 52.75km 1 point
20/07/20 Wolverley - Loppington - Burlton -Marton- Weston Lullingfields- Baschurch - Eyton- Old Woods- Merrington-Pim Hill- Hadnall- Sansaw- Yorton - Clive- Wem- Barkers Green -Aston- Wem- Creamore- Horton 56.48 km 1 point
26/07/20 Northwood-Bettisfield-Breadon Heath-Welshampton- Ellesmere -Lee -Hordley- Bagley- Weston Lullingfields- Baschurch -Eyton- Myddlewood- Marton -Burlton- English Frankton- Brown Heath- Loppington- Wolverley 53.82km 1 point
Total 29 points


----------



## Spinney (31 Jul 2020)

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*February
8th - 32 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*27th - 31 miles - 1 point *Tytherington, Alveston. Littleton-upon-Severn, Oldbury on Severn, Berkeley, Damery (the last sunny day in Feb!)

*March
16th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*April
19th - 37 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Tetbury, Kingscote, Wotton
*26th - 31 miles - 1 point *Damery, Stinchcombe, Wandswell, Berkeley, Oldbury, Almondsbury, Itchington, Tytherington, Cromhall

*May
21st - 34 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Selsley, Cockadilly, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*25th - 38 miles - 1 point *Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Malmesbury, Sherston, Hawkesbury Upton

*June
15th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Newport, Ham, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Alveston, Cromhall, Tortworth
*24th - 51 miles - 2 points* Damery, Berkeley, Purton, Slimbridge, Quedgeley, Standish, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Rockhampton, Milbury Heath, Cromhall

*July
26th - 33 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall
*31st - 32 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Froster, Selsley, Uley, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery

*Total: 14 points*


----------



## Vantage (31 Jul 2020)

17 Jan. 72.5km. 1 point.
Bolton - Walkden - Eccles - Sale - Altrincham - Dunham Town - High Legh - Great Budworth - Comber Bach - Little Leigh - Acton Bridge - Little Leigh - Comber Bach - Antrobus - Campsite.

25 Jan. 37.5 miles. 1 point.
Home - Horwich - Limbrick - Adlington - Aspull - Hindley - Leigh - Walkden - Farnworth - Home.

29 Feb. 36.5 miles. 1 point.
Home - Atherton - Culcheth - Hollins Green - Irlam - Monton - Walkden - Farnworth - Home.

4 Mar. 31.8 miles / 51km. 1 point.
Home - Bolton - Radcliffe (sort of) - Bolton - Horwich - Rivington - Bolton.

April. Lockdown pass.

May 30. 52.5k. 1 point.
Home - Belmont - Tockholes - Brindle - White Coppice - Rivington - Horwich - home.

June 11. 53.3k. 1 point.
Home - Rivington - Chorley - Euxton - Eccleston - Charnock Richard - Heath Charnock - Horwich - Home.

31 July. 71.9k. 1 point. 
Home - Walkden - Eccles - Sale - Altrincham - Dunham Town - Warburton - Hollins Green - Culcheth - Leigh - Westhoughton - home.


----------



## Rob and Alison (31 Jul 2020)

January.
3rd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43340197 Solo with Stig
February.
1st. 58km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3062463656 Solo with Stig.
March
1st. 73km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3146471226 Solo with Stig.
8th. 74km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3166984839 Solo, British Cycling Guided ride to Odder, no Stig!
14th. 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/3183716405 on Tandem
22nd. 67km https://www.strava.com/activities/3208584549 solo with Stig.
April
25th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3316160290 shielding turbo ride.
26th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3363196570 turbo.
May
Alison 8th. 53km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3420720066 turbo
Rob(and Stig) 3rd. 59km https://www.strava.com/activities/3424287986
June
17th. 63km https://www.strava.com/activities/3631010617 Solo with Stig 
July
4th. 51km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3711729063 on Tandem
5th. 54km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3719346652 Solo with Stig.
11th. 107km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3746746955 Solo with Stig.
12th. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3750455304 on Tandem
19th. 86km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3787634565 Solo with Stig
24th. 101km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3809130666 Solo with Stig.
26th. 68km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3816556867 Solo with Stig.


----------



## Saluki (1 Aug 2020)

January
2 Points

February
3 Points

March
7 Points

April
6 Points

May
5 Points

June
01/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3549453534 Marshland St James loop 50km 1 Point
14/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3614528665 Wells-next-the Sea to Home on NCN route 1 50.5 miles 2 points.
18/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3635845281Marshland St James loop. 50km 1 point
19th&20th June - 1 big ride, GPS issues.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643570923 Home to Cambridge
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643570524 Cambridge to Fowlmere
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643570524 Fowlmere to King's Cross
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643570258 King's Cross to GPS death
https://www.strava.com/activities/3642260362 To Tottenham Rail Station
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643641591 Last Leg
There is also 5.5 miles where No GPS track as it turned itself off. 105 miles in all. 4 points, I believe.

July
18/07/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3781133409 Marshland St James loop from Downham. 50km 1pt
31/07/20https://www.strava.com/activities/3846196701 Downham to Cambridge via wicked fen.

August
01/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3846196937 Cambridge to Downham straight down the A10 mostly 65km 1Pt. 69.7km 1pt 


34 Points so far.


----------



## slow scot (1 Aug 2020)

July.

1st (67km) Col de Millbuie/Durris hills loop with Blacktop variation.
4th (66km) Deeside line twice (don't ask), Durris hills, Park bridge, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
8th (52km) Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
11th (81km) Blacktop, Garlogie, Cullerlie standing stones, Hirn, Hill of Brathens, Banchory, Garrol hill, Durris hills, Leggart Terrace.
12th (69km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, new castle route to Banchory, Crathes Castle estate, back to road, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
14th (51km) Blacktop/Tillymannoch loop.
15th (57km) Durris hills/Tillymannoch loop.
18th (71km) Blacktop, home, Blacktop, Garlogie, Tillymannoch, Deeside line.
21st (60km) Blacktop, Westhill, Col de Millbuie, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
29th (52km) Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
31st (65km) Clockwise Durris hills/Col de Millbuie loop, with Westhill cycleway variation.

Total Points: 72


----------



## Jon George (1 Aug 2020)

*1st August*
Ipswich – Levington – Foxhall – Felixstowe – Ipswich
*52.5 km
1 Point

Total Points: 11*


----------



## bruce1530 (1 Aug 2020)

January: 3 rides, 3 points
February: 2 rides, 2 points
March: 5 rides, 5 points
April: 6 rides, 6 points
May: : 7 rides, 8 points
June: 4 rides, 4 points
July: 4 rides, 4 points

August 1: Saltcoats-Largs-Loch Thom-Kilmacolm-Saltcoats, 101k, 3 points
August 8: Saltcoats-Dunlop-Stewarton-Saltcoats. 56k
August 15: Largs, 53k
August 16: dunlop, stewarton, 52k
August 29: Arran, 102k

Total: 41 points


----------



## Domus (1 Aug 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point
May 28 Harwood, Bradshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Water, Shuttleworth, Bury and home 65.1 Kms 1 point
May 31 Pilsworth, Heywood, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall Bury and home 64.8 Kms 1 point
June 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
June 9 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Norden, Pilsworth and home 58 Kms 1 point
June 14 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Walsden, Bacup, Deerplay, Rawtenstall, Bury and home 72.06 Kms 1 point
June 20 Harwood, Bradshaw, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Whitworth, Pilsworth and home 81 Kms 2 points
July 8 Cartmel, Lowick, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange. 81.2 Kms 2 points
July 10 St Helens, Knowsley, West Derby, Lydiate, Aughton, Rainford and back to St Helens 56.24 Kms 1 point
July 14 Bury, Harwood, Holcombe, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and back to Bury. 81.8 Kms 2 points
July 17 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Levens and Meathop. 68.9 Kms 1 point
July 19 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont, Edgworth, Greenmont, Bury and home, 81.4 Kms 2 points
July 26 Bolton, Horwich, Chorley, Euxton, Croston, Wrightington, Standish, Haigh, Westhoughton, Farnworth and home 86.5 Kms 2 points
August 1 Prestwich, Heywood, Birch, Pilsworth, Hollins, Stoneclough, Farnworth, Bolton and home 50/6 Kms 1 point

Running total 51 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (1 Aug 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points
JUNE: 5 Points
JULY: 8 Points

AUGUST
1st: *Coalville, Shackerstone, Shenton, Higham on the Hill, Sutton Wharf, Market Bosworth, Carlton, Ibstock, Coalville 33.4 mi/53.75km *1 Point*

Month Total: *1 Point*
Challenge Total: *42 Points*


----------



## gavgav (1 Aug 2020)

12th January (50.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

27th February (50.9km)
Grizedale-High Cross-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Satterthwaite-Grizedale

1 point

13th March (68.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Uppington-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point

April - COVID-19 Bye

16th May (51.92 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Wrentnall-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (70.94km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Rushton-Acton Village-Wrockwardine-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st May (84.06km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Harmer Hill-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Osbaston-Knockin-Kinnerley-Edgerley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

2 points

9th June (89.11km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Horton-Tedsmore-Haughton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Whitemere-Colemere-Lyneal-Loppington-Noneley-Tilley-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

2 points

12th June (54.41km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th July (65.60km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Osbaston-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

1st August (55.38km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Prescott-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Hadnall-Astley-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total = 12 points


----------



## lane (1 Aug 2020)

*January*
5th - 82km - Packington - https://www.strava.com/activities/2984702594 - 2 points
12th - 50km - East Leake - https://www.strava.com/activities/3005222015 1 Point
25th - 63km - Barrow upon Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3042379062 1 point

*February*
2nd - 65km - Attenborough Nature Reserve - https://www.strava.com/activities/3065380960 1 point
8th - 63km - Barrow on Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3082692315 1 point
23rd - 50km - Western on Trent - https://www.strava.com/activities/3125776313 1 point

*March*
1st- 88KM - Rangemore - https://www.strava.com/activities/3145669433 2 Points
8th 103km Loughborough https://www.strava.com/activities/3166357399 3 points
15th 72km Barrow on Soar, Wymeswold, Wysall, https://www.strava.com/activities/3186604377 1 Point

*April*
5th Lanes towards East Leake https://www.strava.com/activities/3260493010 1 Point

*May*
3rd Willington 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/3393806589 1 Point
7th East Leake 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/3415766082 1 Point
9th 55km Worthington https://www.strava.com/activities/3426909946 1 Point
15th 57km East Leake ://www.strava.com/activities/3456889366 1 Point
17th 54km Worthington https://www.strava.com/activities/3469003548 1 Point
24th 64km Derby Circumnavigation https://www.strava.com/activities/3506372324 1 Point
28th 65km Derby Circumnavigation https://www.strava.com/activities/3527888061 1 Point
30th Barrow upon Soar 72km 1 Point

*June*
6th 80.9km Beacon Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/3574429133 1 point
13th 98 km Beacon Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/3609325809 2 points
20th 93km Beacon Hill via Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/3645344312 2 points
28th 104km Marchington https://www.strava.com/activities/3684610028 3 points
30th 53km Worthington 1 point

*July*

4th 110km https://www.strava.com/activities/3713812764 3 points
9th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/3737487905 1 point
11th 115km https://www.strava.com/activities/3747324004 3 points
16th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/3772629552 1 point
19th 122km https://www.strava.com/activities/3787122929 3 points
24th 105km https://www.strava.com/activities/3809125786 3 points
28th 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/3828920063 1 point


Total Points : 46


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Aug 2020)

*1st January 2020
56.34 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cattal, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

8th February 2020
50.38 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Black Hill, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft and the long way round to home - *1 point

21st March 2020
52.14 km *- Seacroft, Gipton, Harehills, Burmantofts, Leeds _>>>then a train to>>>_ Bingley, Saltaire, Shipley, Esholt, Apperley Bridge, Rodley, Kirkstall , Burley, Leeds, Killingbeck, Cross Gates and the long way round to home - *1 point

5th April 2020
50.20 km *(_Bye_) - Tour de Turbo Trainer - *1 point

19th May 2020
51.95 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

25th May 2020
51.08 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

30th May 2020
50.94 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Wothersome, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

6th June 2020
51.69 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Wothersome, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

11th July 2020
50.74 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Wothersome, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

1st August 2020
53.31 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

Running total: 10 points*


----------



## C R (2 Aug 2020)

August 2nd

Hatfield, Pirton, Kinnersley, Upton, Welland, Great Malvern, Storridge, Suckley, Linley Green, Bromyard, Brockhampton, Knightwick, Alfrick, Bransford, Powick, Lower Wick, St Peters, Home.

74km, 1 point

19 points total.


----------



## Vantage (2 Aug 2020)

17 Jan. 72.5km. 1 point.
Bolton - Walkden - Eccles - Sale - Altrincham - Dunham Town - High Legh - Great Budworth - Comber Bach - Little Leigh - Acton Bridge - Little Leigh - Comber Bach - Antrobus - Campsite.

25 Jan. 37.5 miles. 1 point.
Home - Horwich - Limbrick - Adlington - Aspull - Hindley - Leigh - Walkden - Farnworth - Home.

29 Feb. 36.5 miles. 1 point.
Home - Atherton - Culcheth - Hollins Green - Irlam - Monton - Walkden - Farnworth - Home.

4 Mar. 31.8 miles / 51km. 1 point.
Home - Bolton - Radcliffe (sort of) - Bolton - Horwich - Rivington - Bolton.

April. Lockdown pass.

May 30. 52.5k. 1 point.
Home - Belmont - Tockholes - Brindle - White Coppice - Rivington - Horwich - home.

June 11. 53.3k. 1 point.
Home - Rivington - Chorley - Euxton - Eccleston - Charnock Richard - Heath Charnock - Horwich - Home.

31 July. 71.9k. 1 point.
Home - Walkden - Eccles - Sale - Altrincham - Dunham Town - Warburton - Hollins Green - Culcheth - Leigh - Westhoughton - home.

2 August. 51.7km. 1 point. 
Horwich - Rivington - Chorley - Euxton - Coppull - Aspull - Lostock - Home.


----------



## steverob (2 Aug 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*May: *1 ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 rides, 3 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*2nd August: 50.08 miles *- Did a circuitous route round my home town which was supposed to get me to 30 miles, but ended up nearer 40. At that point I thought, why not meander about town to add on the extra ten? - https://www.strava.com/activities/3854362048 - 2 points

*Total so far: 21 points*


----------



## Sbudge (2 Aug 2020)

18th January, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3022105778) First time up Kop Hill for 2020, Gt Missenden Loop
25th January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3042284687) Gentle North London loop
8th February, 50.25km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3082327673) South West London pootle
29th February, 99.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3143153917) Bathgate/Cumbernauld loop - Wind, Snow, Rain, Sun
21st March, 55.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3203679174) Wendover, Tring and Chesham loop
11th April, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3284446447) Wendover loops
19th April, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Tring and Slapton
25th April, 73.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Slapton and Gaddesden
8th May, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3418801956) Whiteleaf, Smalldean, Dunsmore hills - VE Day ride
15th May, 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3455702992) Wendover/Chenies loop - gravel and backroads.
20th May, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3484015323) Wendover/Waddesdon on a Wednesday
24th May, 80.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3504694357) Wendover/Oakley via the Phoenix Trail
7th June, 52.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3578106353) Wendover/Wycombe loop
5th July, 51.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3716812045) Windy ways Wendover
18th July, 59.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3780546276) Wendover/Watlington Gravel loop
26th July, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3815165815) Taynuilt to Musedale and back
28th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3826504908) Taynuilt wanderings
30th July, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3837732690) Taynuilt to Connel Bridge and Lora Falls


----------



## Willd (2 Aug 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points

Aug 2 - 71.35 miles - 3 points* - Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Preston Capes, Canons Ashby, Moreton Pinkney, Weston, Helmdon, Radstone, Brackley, Juniper Hill, Evenley, (Brackley to Preston Capes, reverse of above), Fawsley, Badby, Staverton, Flecknoe, Grandborough Fields, Kites Hardwick, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## Eribiste (3 Aug 2020)

Once round the block and home for breakfast. 60 and a bit kms.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3856958149


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Aug 2020)

January 5th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Ettington, Butlers Marston, Harbury, Offchurch, Warwick. 39miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/2983393237
February 2nd - Warwick, Charlecote, Aldermister, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick. 42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3064455413
March 1st - Warwick, Asrton Cantlow, Welford, Dorsington, Welford, Straford upon Avon, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Sherbourne, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3144054110
April 5th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Harbury, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Pillerton Hersey, Walton, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 37 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3257057206
May 6th - Warwick, Ashorne, Wellesbourne, Walton, Ettington, Loxley, Charlcote, Barford Warwick. 33 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3409907209
June 7th - Warwick, Barford, Charlecote, Alderminster, Illmington, Shipston-on-Stour, Whatcote, Kineton, Morton Morrell, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick 44.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3576211708
July 5th - Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Charelcote, Wimpstone, Mickleton, Illmington, Idlicote, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Whitnash, Warwick 52.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3715919999
August 2nd - Warwick, Milverton, Leek Wooton, Haseley Knob, Hockley Heath, Wood End, Lowsonford, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 37 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/3851785936


----------



## Noodle Legs (3 Aug 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points
JUNE: 5 Points
JULY: 8 Points

AUGUST
1st: *Coalville, Shackerstone, Shenton, Higham on the Hill, Sutton Wharf, Market Bosworth, Carlton, Ibstock, Coalville 33.4 mi/53.75km *1 Point
3rd*: Coalville, Cloud Trail, Willington, Hatton, Scropton, Doveridge, Uttoxeter, Marchington, Hanbury, Tutbury, Stretton, Egginton, Repton, Ticknall, Ashby, Coalville 73.15mi/ 117.72km *3 Points*
Month Total: *4 Points*
Challenge Total: *45 Points*


----------



## Rob and Alison (3 Aug 2020)

January.
3rd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43340197 Solo with Stig
February.
1st. 58km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3062463656 Solo with Stig.
March
1st. 73km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3146471226 Solo with Stig.
8th. 74km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3166984839 Solo, British Cycling Guided ride to Odder, no Stig!
14th. 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/3183716405 on Tandem
22nd. 67km https://www.strava.com/activities/3208584549 solo with Stig.
April
25th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3316160290 shielding turbo ride.
26th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3363196570 turbo.
May
Alison 8th. 53km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3420720066 turbo
Rob(and Stig) 3rd. 59km https://www.strava.com/activities/3424287986
June
17th. 63km https://www.strava.com/activities/3631010617 Solo with Stig
July
4th. 51km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3711729063 on Tandem
5th. 54km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3719346652 Solo with Stig.
11th. 107km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3746746955 Solo with Stig.
12th. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3750455304 on Tandem
19th. 86km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3787634565 Solo with Stig
24th. 101km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3809130666 Solo with Stig.
26th. 68km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3816556867 Solo with Stig. 
August
1st. 71km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3849957025 Solo with Stig.
2nd. 72km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3852638019 on Tandem.


----------



## Fiona R (4 Aug 2020)

*August 2020
Sat 1st 123km 1790m **Day 2 Hadrian’s (Wall) headwind Prudhoe to Penrith End of 6 day tour* Prudhoe-Corbridge-Hexham-Fourstones-Vindolanda Fort-Bardon Mill-Haltwhistle-Greenhead-Lanercost-Brampton-Fenton-Ainstable-Kirkoswold-Lazonby-Carleton-Penrith *3pts
Sat 15th 187km 2583m Lon Las Cymru Day 1 *Home-Bristol-Olveston-Chepstow-Usk-Gospel Pass-Hay on Wye-Builth Wells-Elan Valley-Rhayader *4pts
Sun 16th 147km 2139m Lon Las Cymru Day 2 *Rhayader-Llangurig-Llanidloes-Machynlleth-Tywyn-Barmouth-Harlech-Porthmadog-Cricieth *3pts
Total 10pts
2020 Running total 94pts*


----------



## Noodle Legs (4 Aug 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points
JUNE: 5 Points
JULY: 8 Points

AUGUST
1st: *Coalville, Shackerstone, Shenton, Higham on the Hill, Sutton Wharf, Market Bosworth, Carlton, Ibstock, Coalville 33.4 mi/53.75km *1 Point
3rd*: Coalville, Cloud Trail, Willington, Hatton, Scropton, Doveridge, Uttoxeter, Marchington, Hanbury, Tutbury, Stretton, Egginton, Repton, Ticknall, Ashby, Coalville 73.15mi/ 117.72km *3 Points
4th: *Coalville, Corby Glen, Boston, Burgh le Marsh, Ingoldmells, Skegness 100.76 mi/162.16km *4 Points*

Month Total: *8 Points*
Challenge Total: *49 Points*


----------



## Jenkins (4 Aug 2020)

Jenkins said:


> *Metric 50s*
> January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938
> January 26th - Anti clockwise to Westerfield. 56.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3045782202
> February 1st - Click & Collect at Argos in Sainsburys, 61.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3062541770
> ...


August update with both challenges completed nice and early this month. 

Yesterday was the imperial 50 with a little trip to the LBS to enquire about booking a bike in for some work under the Government voucher scheme (https://www.strava.com/activities/3858156251)
Today was the metric 50 with a routine but breezy Westerfield loop (https://www.strava.com/activities/3864006650)

List above updated with both rides plus an additional 50k & 50 mile completed at the end of July to add to the growing totals.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Aug 2020)

5th August - Denmark - 54km


----------



## 13 rider (6 Aug 2020)

Aug 6th 32.4 miles 1 point
St Bernards Loop

Points in this challenge 41
Points in all challenges 91


----------



## The Bystander (7 Aug 2020)

Jan : ✔ Feb : ✔ Mar : ✔
Apr : ✔ May : ✔ Jun : ✔
Jul : ✔ Aug :
*7th* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Foxhall, Harrington, Kelmarsh, Naseby, Haselbech, Kelmarsh, Lamport, Old, Mawsley, home
*55km*


----------



## Domus (7 Aug 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point
May 28 Harwood, Bradshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Water, Shuttleworth, Bury and home 65.1 Kms 1 point
May 31 Pilsworth, Heywood, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall Bury and home 64.8 Kms 1 point
June 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
June 9 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Norden, Pilsworth and home 58 Kms 1 point
June 14 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Walsden, Bacup, Deerplay, Rawtenstall, Bury and home 72.06 Kms 1 point
June 20 Harwood, Bradshaw, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Whitworth, Pilsworth and home 81 Kms 2 points
July 8 Cartmel, Lowick, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange. 81.2 Kms 2 points
July 10 St Helens, Knowsley, West Derby, Lydiate, Aughton, Rainford and back to St Helens 56.24 Kms 1 point
July 14 Bury, Harwood, Holcombe, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and back to Bury. 81.8 Kms 2 points
July 17 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Levens and Meathop. 68.9 Kms 1 point
July 19 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont, Edgworth, Greenmont, Bury and home, 81.4 Kms 2 points
July 26 Bolton, Horwich, Chorley, Euxton, Croston, Wrightington, Standish, Haigh, Westhoughton, Farnworth and home 86.5 Kms 2 points
August 1 Prestwich, Heywood, Birch, Pilsworth, Hollins, Stoneclough, Farnworth, Bolton and home 50/6 Kms 1 point
August 7 Cartmel, Bigland, Spark Bridge, Coniston, Ambleside, Bowness, Crosthwaite, Levens, Meathop and Grange 88.2 Kms 2 points

Running total 53 points


----------



## Bazzer (8 Aug 2020)

January 22nd Loops of Culcheth and surrounding settlements. 51.01 kms
February 2nd Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.5 kms
March 1st Lane Head, Glazebury, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 50 kms
April 4th Risley, Glazebury, Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead. (Twice). 51kms
(With apologies to @13 rider. - I thought I had posted this ride, when I posted a lunacy challenge ride)
May 13th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, High Leigh, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
May 16th Winwick, Loop of Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Latchford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
May 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Urmston, Irlam, Salford, Manchester City centre, Broughton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.7 kms.
June 13th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Bucklow Hill, Rostherne, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
July 5th Winwick, Callands, Sankey, Burtonwood, Newton, St Helens, Lane Head, Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
July 12th Winwick, Burtonwood, Collins Green, Newton, Wigan, Scholes, Bolton, NCN55 to Worsley, Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft 61kms
19th Locking Stumps, Woolston, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
26th Houghton Green, Padgate, Appleton, Stretton, Antrobus, Arley, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.5kms
August 8th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Astley, Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Hollins Green, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 53.5kms


----------



## C R (9 Aug 2020)

August 9th

Hatfield, Kinnersley, Baughton, Strensham, Twyning, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Westmancote, Bredon Hill summit, Ashton Under Hill, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, home.

64.4km, 1 point, 20 points total.


----------



## 13 rider (9 Aug 2020)

Aug 6th 32.4 miles 1 point
St Bernards Loop
Aug 9th 32.5 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 42
Points in all challenges 92


----------



## Domus (9 Aug 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point
May 28 Harwood, Bradshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Water, Shuttleworth, Bury and home 65.1 Kms 1 point
May 31 Pilsworth, Heywood, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall Bury and home 64.8 Kms 1 point
June 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
June 9 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Norden, Pilsworth and home 58 Kms 1 point
June 14 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Walsden, Bacup, Deerplay, Rawtenstall, Bury and home 72.06 Kms 1 point
June 20 Harwood, Bradshaw, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Whitworth, Pilsworth and home 81 Kms 2 points
July 8 Cartmel, Lowick, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange. 81.2 Kms 2 points
July 10 St Helens, Knowsley, West Derby, Lydiate, Aughton, Rainford and back to St Helens 56.24 Kms 1 point
July 14 Bury, Harwood, Holcombe, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and back to Bury. 81.8 Kms 2 points
July 17 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Levens and Meathop. 68.9 Kms 1 point
July 19 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont, Edgworth, Greenmont, Bury and home, 81.4 Kms 2 points
July 26 Bolton, Horwich, Chorley, Euxton, Croston, Wrightington, Standish, Haigh, Westhoughton, Farnworth and home 86.5 Kms 2 points
August 1 Prestwich, Heywood, Birch, Pilsworth, Hollins, Stoneclough, Farnworth, Bolton and home 50/6 Kms 1 point
August 7 Cartmel, Bigland, Spark Bridge, Coniston, Ambleside, Bowness, Crosthwaite, Levens, Meathop and Grange 88.2 Kms 2 points
August 9 Harwood, Bradshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Owd Bett's, Norden, Pilsworth and home 55.1 Kms 1 point

Running total 54 points


----------



## Willd (9 Aug 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points

Aug 2 - 71.35 miles - 3 points* - Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Preston Capes, Canons Ashby, Moreton Pinkney, Weston, Helmdon, Radstone, Brackley, Juniper Hill, Evenley, (Brackley to Preston Capes, reverse of above), Fawsley, Badby, Staverton, Flecknoe, Grandborough Fields, Kites Hardwick, Dunchurch, home. 

*Aug 9 - 31.41 miles - 1 point - *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Stretton-on-Dunsmore, Princethorpe, Marton, Hunningham Hill, Hunningham, Weston under Wetherley, Bubbenhall, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Wolston, Brandon, Bretford, Brinklow, Easenhall, Harborough Magna, Newbold on Avon, Rugby, home.


----------



## Noodle Legs (9 Aug 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points
JUNE: 5 Points
JULY: 8 Points

AUGUST
1st: *Coalville, Shackerstone, Shenton, Higham on the Hill, Sutton Wharf, Market Bosworth, Carlton, Ibstock, Coalville 33.4 mi/53.75km *1 Point
3rd*: Coalville, Cloud Trail, Willington, Hatton, Scropton, Doveridge, Uttoxeter, Marchington, Hanbury, Tutbury, Stretton, Egginton, Repton, Ticknall, Ashby, Coalville 73.15mi/ 117.72km *3 Points
4th: *Coalville, Corby Glen, Boston, Burgh le Marsh, Ingoldmells, Skegness 100.76 mi/162.16km *4 Points
9th: *Nuneaton, Upton, Ratcliffe Culey, Thorpe Constantine, Alrewas, Fradley Junction, Catton, Measham, Market Bosworth, Nuneaton 66.22 mi/106.57km *3 Points*

Month Total: *11 Points*
Challenge Total: *52 Points*


----------



## Saluki (15 Aug 2020)

January
2 Points

February
3 Points

March
7 Points

April
6 Points

May
5 Points

June
01/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3549453534 Marshland St James loop 50km 1 Point
14/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3614528665 Wells-next-the Sea to Home on NCN route 1 50.5 miles 2 points.
18/06/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3635845281Marshland St James loop. 50km 1 point
19th&20th June - 1 big ride, GPS issues.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643570923 Home to Cambridge
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643570524 Cambridge to Fowlmere
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643570524 Fowlmere to King's Cross
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643570258 King's Cross to GPS death
https://www.strava.com/activities/3642260362 To Tottenham Rail Station
https://www.strava.com/activities/3643641591 Last Leg
There is also 5.5 miles where No GPS track as it turned itself off. 105 miles in all. 4 points, I believe.

July
18/07/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3781133409 Marshland St James loop from Downham. 50km 1pt
31/07/20https://www.strava.com/activities/3846196701 Downham to Cambridge via wicked fen.

August
01/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3846196937 Cambridge to Downham straight down the A10 mostly 65km 1Pt. 69.7km 1pt
08/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3883754063 Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Lincoln, staggered up massive hill to Lincoln Cathedral, back to Woodhall Spa. 58km 1pt 

35 Points so far.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Eribiste (15 Aug 2020)

Upton-on-Severn, Welland, up to Wynds Point (some perspiration experienced here), Malvern, Upton and back to Eckington. 53kms.
https://www.strava.com/activities/3914874304


----------



## 13 rider (15 Aug 2020)

Aug 6th 32.4 miles 1 point
St Bernards Loop
Aug 9th 32.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Aug 15th 35.2 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop with an extended end

Points in this challenge 43
Points in all challenges 96


----------



## Noodle Legs (15 Aug 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points
JUNE: 5 Points
JULY: 8 Points

AUGUST
1st: *Coalville, Shackerstone, Shenton, Higham on the Hill, Sutton Wharf, Market Bosworth, Carlton, Ibstock, Coalville 33.4 mi/53.75km *1 Point
3rd*: Coalville, Cloud Trail, Willington, Hatton, Scropton, Doveridge, Uttoxeter, Marchington, Hanbury, Tutbury, Stretton, Egginton, Repton, Ticknall, Ashby, Coalville 73.15mi/ 117.72km *3 Points
4th: *Coalville, Corby Glen, Boston, Burgh le Marsh, Ingoldmells, Skegness 100.76 mi/162.16km *4 Points
9th: *Nuneaton, Upton, Ratcliffe Culey, Thorpe Constantine, Alrewas, Fradley Junction, Catton, Measham, Market Bosworth, Nuneaton 66.22 mi/106.57km *3 Points
15th: *Coalville, Shepshed, Kegworth, Nottingham, Bestwood, Papplewick, Ravenshead, Mansfield, Forest Town, Clipstone 47.02 mi/ 75.67km *1 Point*

Month Total: *12 Points*
Challenge Total: *53 Points*


----------



## C R (17 Aug 2020)

August 17th

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Upton, Longdon, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home.

68.4 km, 1 point, 21 points total.


----------



## cosmicbike (20 Aug 2020)

31st January. Home-Chertsey-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. 53.1km
8th February. Home-Chertsey-Lower Sunbury-Hampton-Fulwell-Twickenham-Walton-Home. 50.8km
16th March. Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Home. 56.6km
1st April. Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Lightwater-Ascot-Home. 52.3km
3rd May. Home-Virginia Water-Lyne-Chobham-Lightwater-Sunningdale-Home. 60.94km
7th June. Home-Horton-Datchet-Windsor-Ascot-WGP-Home. 66.24km
7th July. Home-Sunningdale-Chobham-Bagshot-Ascot-WGP-Home. 51.6km 
20th August. Home-Wentworth-WGP-Winkfield-West End-Chobham-Home. 51.9km


----------



## aferris2 (20 Aug 2020)

01 Jan 50.46 miles. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m. 2 points
15 Jan 60.56 km Strava Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m. 1 point
17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m. 1 point
08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m. 1 point
06 Apr 51.55 km Strava. Coalmine Beach, the knoll, Walpole, and return. 525m. 1 point
27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m. 1 point
10 May 53.07 km Strava Camp, The Knoll, Tinglewood road and North Walpole road twice, Camp 665m. 1 point
17 Jun 60.95 km Strava. Round and round Carnarvan WA. 131m. 1 point
01 Jul 64.79 km Strava. Broome, Goolarabooloo Millibinyarri, Cable Beach. 123m. 1 point
15 Jul 62.64 km Strava. 3 times around Broome. 164m. 1 point
*20 Aug 61.36 km Part 1 Part 2. Round Rottnest island. 1 point*
Total 12 points


----------



## Domus (22 Aug 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point
May 28 Harwood, Bradshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Water, Shuttleworth, Bury and home 65.1 Kms 1 point
May 31 Pilsworth, Heywood, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall Bury and home 64.8 Kms 1 point
June 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
June 9 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Norden, Pilsworth and home 58 Kms 1 point
June 14 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Walsden, Bacup, Deerplay, Rawtenstall, Bury and home 72.06 Kms 1 point
June 20 Harwood, Bradshaw, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Whitworth, Pilsworth and home 81 Kms 2 points
July 8 Cartmel, Lowick, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange. 81.2 Kms 2 points
July 10 St Helens, Knowsley, West Derby, Lydiate, Aughton, Rainford and back to St Helens 56.24 Kms 1 point
July 14 Bury, Harwood, Holcombe, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and back to Bury. 81.8 Kms 2 points
July 17 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Levens and Meathop. 68.9 Kms 1 point
July 19 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont, Edgworth, Greenmont, Bury and home, 81.4 Kms 2 points
July 26 Bolton, Horwich, Chorley, Euxton, Croston, Wrightington, Standish, Haigh, Westhoughton, Farnworth and home 86.5 Kms 2 points
August 1 Prestwich, Heywood, Birch, Pilsworth, Hollins, Stoneclough, Farnworth, Bolton and home 50/6 Kms 1 point
August 7 Cartmel, Bigland, Spark Bridge, Coniston, Ambleside, Bowness, Crosthwaite, Levens, Meathop and Grange 88.2 Kms 2 points
August 9 Harwood, Bradshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Owd Bett's, Norden, Pilsworth and home 55.1 Kms 1 point
August 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop and Grange 68.6 Kms 1 point

Running total 55 points


----------



## C R (23 Aug 2020)

August 23rd

St Peters, Lower Wick, Powick, Callow End, Hanley Swan, Welland, Upper Pendock, Tewkesbury, Bredon, The Combertons, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, home.

68.2km, 1 point, 22 points total.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Aug 2020)

Aug 6th 32.4 miles 1 point
St Bernards Loop
Aug 9th 32.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Aug 15th 35.2 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop with an extended end
Aug 23rd 81 miles 3 point 
Anstey ,Desford ,Gilmorton ,Lutterworth ,Stretton ,Nuneaton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 46
Points in all challenges 99


----------



## Spinney (23 Aug 2020)

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*February
8th - 32 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*27th - 31 miles - 1 point *Tytherington, Alveston. Littleton-upon-Severn, Oldbury on Severn, Berkeley, Damery (the last sunny day in Feb!)

*March
16th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*April
19th - 37 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Tetbury, Kingscote, Wotton
*26th - 31 miles - 1 point *Damery, Stinchcombe, Wandswell, Berkeley, Oldbury, Almondsbury, Itchington, Tytherington, Cromhall

*May
21st - 34 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Selsley, Cockadilly, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*25th - 38 miles - 1 point *Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Malmesbury, Sherston, Hawkesbury Upton

*June
15th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Newport, Ham, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Alveston, Cromhall, Tortworth
*24th - 51 miles - 2 points* Damery, Berkeley, Purton, Slimbridge, Quedgeley, Standish, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Rockhampton, Milbury Heath, Cromhall

*July
26th - 33 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall
*31st - 32 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Froster, Selsley, Uley, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery

*August
23rd - 68 miles - 3 points* Home, Chepstow, Viney Hill, Westbury on Severn, Chaxhill, Gloucester, Home

*Total: 17 points*


----------



## Domus (27 Aug 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point
May 28 Harwood, Bradshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Water, Shuttleworth, Bury and home 65.1 Kms 1 point
May 31 Pilsworth, Heywood, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall Bury and home 64.8 Kms 1 point
June 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
June 9 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Norden, Pilsworth and home 58 Kms 1 point
June 14 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Walsden, Bacup, Deerplay, Rawtenstall, Bury and home 72.06 Kms 1 point
June 20 Harwood, Bradshaw, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Whitworth, Pilsworth and home 81 Kms 2 points
July 8 Cartmel, Lowick, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange. 81.2 Kms 2 points
July 10 St Helens, Knowsley, West Derby, Lydiate, Aughton, Rainford and back to St Helens 56.24 Kms 1 point
July 14 Bury, Harwood, Holcombe, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and back to Bury. 81.8 Kms 2 points
July 17 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Levens and Meathop. 68.9 Kms 1 point
July 19 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont, Edgworth, Greenmont, Bury and home, 81.4 Kms 2 points
July 26 Bolton, Horwich, Chorley, Euxton, Croston, Wrightington, Standish, Haigh, Westhoughton, Farnworth and home 86.5 Kms 2 points
August 1 Prestwich, Heywood, Birch, Pilsworth, Hollins, Stoneclough, Farnworth, Bolton and home 50/6 Kms 1 point
August 7 Cartmel, Bigland, Spark Bridge, Coniston, Ambleside, Bowness, Crosthwaite, Levens, Meathop and Grange 88.2 Kms 2 points
August 9 Harwood, Bradshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Owd Bett's, Norden, Pilsworth and home 55.1 Kms 1 point
August 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop and Grange 68.6 Kms 1 point
August 27 Bolton, Horwich, Chorley, Croston, Wrightington, Standish, Haigh, Farnworth, and home 86.5 Kms 2 points

Running total 57 points


----------



## Houthakker (29 Aug 2020)

*January*
18th Jan – Lytham to Fleetwood and back – 33 miles – 1 Point
*February*
8th – Lytham, Kirkham, Preston, Guild wheel, Back to Lytham - 45 Miles - 1 pt
15th – Lytham, Bispham, Poulton, Elswick, Kirkham, Lytham – 33 miles – 1 pt
*March*
14th – Lytham, Preston, Woodplumpton, Kirkham, Lytham – 34 miles – 1 pt
*April*
5th – Lytham, Kirkham, Broughton, Guild wheel, Freckleton, Lytham – 33 miles - 1 Pt
19th – Lytham, Kirkham, Great Eccleston-Over Wyre, Weeton, Lytham 34 miles – 1 pt
*May*
3rd – Lytham, Cleveleys, Thornton, Poulton, Singleton, Lytham – 32 miles – 1 pt
*June*
21st – Lytham-Fleetwood-Thornton – Poulton – Home – 38 miles – 1 pt
*July*
19th – Lytham - Preston – Chorley – Blackburn - Preston - Lytham 58 miles 2 pts
*Aug*
29th – Carnforth – Tewitfield – Preston via canal towpath - 54 miles - 2 pts
*Total – 12 Points*


----------



## Willd (30 Aug 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points

Aug 2 - 71.35 miles - 3 points* - Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Preston Capes, Canons Ashby, Moreton Pinkney, Weston, Helmdon, Radstone, Brackley, Juniper Hill, Evenley, (Brackley to Preston Capes, reverse of above), Fawsley, Badby, Staverton, Flecknoe, Grandborough Fields, Kites Hardwick, Dunchurch, home.

*Aug 9 - 31.41 miles - 1 point - *Bilton, Long Lawford, Church Lawford, Stretton-on-Dunsmore, Princethorpe, Marton, Hunningham Hill, Hunningham, Weston under Wetherley, Bubbenhall, Ryton-on-Dunsmore, Wolston, Brandon, Bretford, Brinklow, Easenhall, Harborough Magna, Newbold on Avon, Rugby, home. 

*Aug 30 - 34.15 miles - 1 point* - Bilton, Cawston, Bourton on Dunsmore, Birdingbury, Snowford Hill, Offchurch, Cubbington, Weston Under Wetherley, Pricethorpe, Stretton-on-Dunsmore, Bretford, Brinklow, Stretton under-Fosse, Street Ashton, Pailton, Harborough Magna, Newbold on Avon, Rugby, home.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Aug 2020)

Aug 6th 32.4 miles 1 point
St Bernards Loop
Aug 9th 32.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Aug 15th 35.2 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop with an extended end
Aug 23rd 81 miles 3 point
Anstey ,Desford ,Gilmorton ,Lutterworth ,Stretton ,Nuneaton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey
Aug 30th 33.2 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 47
Points in all challenges 104


----------



## C R (30 Aug 2020)

August 30th

St Peters, Lower Wick, Powick, Bransford, Alfrick, Knightwick, Martley, Great Whitley, Holt Fleet, Ombersley, Ladywood, Copcut, Droitwich, Dunhampstead, Crowle, Hospital, County Hall, Home.

68.2km, 1 point, 23 points total.


----------



## Domus (30 Aug 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points

May 9 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Heath Charnock, Rivington, Horwich and home 51.8 Kms 1 point
May 20 Walshaw, Harwood, Horwich, Chorley, Westhoughton, Farnworth, Bolton and home 61.8 Kms 1 point
May 25 Walshaw, Affetside, Edgworth, Crowthone, Grane Road, Haslingden, Owd Betts, Heywood, Pilsworth and home 54.3 Kms 1 point
May 28 Harwood, Bradshaw, Ramsbottom, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Water, Shuttleworth, Bury and home 65.1 Kms 1 point
May 31 Pilsworth, Heywood, Littleborough, Walsden, Bacup, Rawtenstall Bury and home 64.8 Kms 1 point
June 2 Harwood, Egerton, Belmont, Rivington, Horwich Bolton and home 50.6 Kms 1 point
June 9 Harwood, Hawkshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Norden, Pilsworth and home 58 Kms 1 point
June 14 Pilsworth, Heywood, Rochdale, Walsden, Bacup, Deerplay, Rawtenstall, Bury and home 72.06 Kms 1 point
June 20 Harwood, Bradshaw, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Haslingden, Burnley, Deerplay, Bacup, Whitworth, Pilsworth and home 81 Kms 2 points
July 8 Cartmel, Lowick, Coniston, Hawkshead, Winster, Crosthwaite, Levens and back to Grange. 81.2 Kms 2 points
July 10 St Helens, Knowsley, West Derby, Lydiate, Aughton, Rainford and back to St Helens 56.24 Kms 1 point
July 14 Bury, Harwood, Holcombe, Rawtenstall, Burnley, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and back to Bury. 81.8 Kms 2 points
July 17 Grange, Lindale, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Levens and Meathop. 68.9 Kms 1 point
July 19 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh, Hindley, Horwich, Rivington, Belmont, Edgworth, Greenmont, Bury and home, 81.4 Kms 2 points
July 26 Bolton, Horwich, Chorley, Euxton, Croston, Wrightington, Standish, Haigh, Westhoughton, Farnworth and home 86.5 Kms 2 points
August 1 Prestwich, Heywood, Birch, Pilsworth, Hollins, Stoneclough, Farnworth, Bolton and home 50/6 Kms 1 point
August 7 Cartmel, Bigland, Spark Bridge, Coniston, Ambleside, Bowness, Crosthwaite, Levens, Meathop and Grange 88.2 Kms 2 points
August 9 Harwood, Bradshaw, Holcombe, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Edenfield, Owd Bett's, Norden, Pilsworth and home 55.1 Kms 1 point
August 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale, Storth, Levens, Meathop and Grange 68.6 Kms 1 point
August 27 Bolton, Horwich, Chorley, Croston, Wrightington, Standish, Haigh, Farnworth, and home 86.5 Kms 2 points
August 30 Cartmel, Bigland, Lowick, Broughton in Furness, Coniston, Low Wray, Hawkshead, Newby Bridge, Cartmel, Flookborough, Grange 100.9 Kms 3 points

Running total 60 points


----------



## lane (31 Aug 2020)

*January*
5th - 82km - Packington - https://www.strava.com/activities/2984702594 - 2 points
12th - 50km - East Leake - https://www.strava.com/activities/3005222015 1 Point
25th - 63km - Barrow upon Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3042379062 1 point

*February*
2nd - 65km - Attenborough Nature Reserve - https://www.strava.com/activities/3065380960 1 point
8th - 63km - Barrow on Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3082692315 1 point
23rd - 50km - Western on Trent - https://www.strava.com/activities/3125776313 1 point

*March*
1st- 88KM - Rangemore - https://www.strava.com/activities/3145669433 2 Points
8th 103km Loughborough https://www.strava.com/activities/3166357399 3 points
15th 72km Barrow on Soar, Wymeswold, Wysall, https://www.strava.com/activities/3186604377 1 Point

*April*
5th Lanes towards East Leake https://www.strava.com/activities/3260493010 1 Point

*May*
3rd Willington 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/3393806589 1 Point
7th East Leake 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/3415766082 1 Point
9th 55km Worthington https://www.strava.com/activities/3426909946 1 Point
15th 57km East Leake ://www.strava.com/activities/3456889366 1 Point
17th 54km Worthington https://www.strava.com/activities/3469003548 1 Point
24th 64km Derby Circumnavigation https://www.strava.com/activities/3506372324 1 Point
28th 65km Derby Circumnavigation https://www.strava.com/activities/3527888061 1 Point
30th Barrow upon Soar 72km 1 Point

*June*
6th 80.9km Beacon Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/3574429133 1 point
13th 98 km Beacon Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/3609325809 2 points
20th 93km Beacon Hill via Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/3645344312 2 points
28th 104km Marchington https://www.strava.com/activities/3684610028 3 points
30th 53km Worthington 1 point

*July*

4th 110km https://www.strava.com/activities/3713812764 3 points
9th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/3737487905 1 point
11th 115km https://www.strava.com/activities/3747324004 3 points
16th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/3772629552 1 point
19th 122km https://www.strava.com/activities/3787122929 3 points
24th 105km https://www.strava.com/activities/3809125786 3 points
28th 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/3828920063 1 point

*AUG*

2nd 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/3854505383 3 points
4th 54km https://www.strava.com/activities/3864339005 1 point
8th 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/3882011647 1 point
15th 103km https://www.strava.com/activities/3917853422 3 points
24th 203km https://www.strava.com/activities/3961015241 5 points
30th 92km https://www.strava.com/activities/3987668435 2 points


Total Points : 61


----------



## Slick (31 Aug 2020)

Slick said:


> May 2nd, Halket loop to Dunlop Millenium Park then looping back round to Stewarton and home. 56km 1 Point
> May 5th, Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty much in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 52km 1 point
> May 7th, Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty much in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 52 km 1point
> May 14th, Barrhead, Darnley, Giffnock, A77 Cycle Path to Fenwick, Stewarton, Longridge Plantation, back road to Dunlop then the hill road home. 59Km 1 point
> ...



May 12th, Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty much in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 52 km 1point
May 14th, Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty much in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 52 km 1point
May 19th, Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty much in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 52 km 1point
May 28th, Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty much in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 52 km 1point
June 4th, Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty much in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 52 km 1point
June 7th, Barrhead, Darnley, Giffnock, A77 Cycle Path to Fenwick, Stewarton, Longridge Plantation, back road to Dunlop then the hill road home. 59Km 1 point
June 18th, Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty much in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 52 km 1point
June 23rd, Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty much in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 52 km 1point
June 30th, Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty much in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 52 km 1point
July 6th, Barrhead, Darnley, Giffnock, A77 Cycle Path to Fenwick, Stewarton, Longridge Plantation, back road to Dunlop then the hill road home. 59Km 1 point
July 11th, Night ride from Tyndrum to Fort William via Glencoe. 52 miles 2 points 
June 14th, Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty much in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 52 km 1point
July 24th, Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty much in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 52 km 1point
July 28th, Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty much in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 52 km 1point
August 17th, Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty much in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 52 km 1point
Neilston, Barrhead, Dykebar, Hawkhead Road, Arkleston, Renfrew sorting office, Inchinnan via Greenock Road then home pretty much in reverse via the Hurlet into Barrhead and home. 52 km 1point

*33 Points*


----------



## Noodle Legs (31 Aug 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points
JUNE: 5 Points
JULY: 8 Points

AUGUST
1st: *Coalville, Shackerstone, Shenton, Higham on the Hill, Sutton Wharf, Market Bosworth, Carlton, Ibstock, Coalville 33.4 mi/53.75km *1 Point
3rd*: Coalville, Cloud Trail, Willington, Hatton, Scropton, Doveridge, Uttoxeter, Marchington, Hanbury, Tutbury, Stretton, Egginton, Repton, Ticknall, Ashby, Coalville 73.15mi/ 117.72km *3 Points
4th: *Coalville, Corby Glen, Boston, Burgh le Marsh, Ingoldmells, Skegness 100.76 mi/162.16km *4 Points
9th: *Nuneaton, Upton, Ratcliffe Culey, Thorpe Constantine, Alrewas, Fradley Junction, Catton, Measham, Market Bosworth, Nuneaton 66.22 mi/106.57km *3 Points
15th: *Coalville, Shepshed, Kegworth, Nottingham, Bestwood, Papplewick, Ravenshead, Mansfield, Forest Town, Clipstone 47.02 mi/ 75.67km *1 Point
31st: *Coalville, Shepshed, Loughborough, East Leake, Widmerpool, Hickling, Old Dalby, Barrow-on-Soar, Loughborough, Shepshed, Whitwick, Coalville 54.47mi/ 87.66km *2 Points*

Month Total: *14 Points*
Challenge Total: *55 Points*


----------



## Sbudge (31 Aug 2020)

18th January, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3022105778) First time up Kop Hill for 2020, Gt Missenden Loop
25th January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3042284687) Gentle North London loop
8th February, 50.25km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3082327673) South West London pootle
29th February, 99.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3143153917) Bathgate/Cumbernauld loop - Wind, Snow, Rain, Sun
21st March, 55.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3203679174) Wendover, Tring and Chesham loop
11th April, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3284446447) Wendover loops
19th April, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Tring and Slapton
25th April, 73.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Slapton and Gaddesden
8th May, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3418801956) Whiteleaf, Smalldean, Dunsmore hills - VE Day ride
15th May, 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3455702992) Wendover/Chenies loop - gravel and backroads.
20th May, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3484015323) Wendover/Waddesdon on a Wednesday
24th May, 80.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3504694357) Wendover/Oakley via the Phoenix Trail
7th June, 52.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3578106353) Wendover/Wycombe loop
5th July, 51.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3716812045) Windy ways Wendover
18th July, 59.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3780546276) Wendover/Watlington Gravel loop
26th July, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3815165815) Taynuilt to Musedale and back
28th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3826504908) Taynuilt wanderings
30th July, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3837732690) Taynuilt to Connel Bridge and Lora Falls 
4th August, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3864686803) NW6 to Enfield loop
23rd August, 55.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3954063440) Gravel and mud along the Icknield Way
29th August, 53.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3983170055) Potters Bar and St.Albans loop


----------



## gavgav (31 Aug 2020)

12th January (50.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

27th February (50.9km)
Grizedale-High Cross-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Satterthwaite-Grizedale

1 point

13th March (68.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Uppington-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point

April - COVID-19 Bye

16th May (51.92 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Wrentnall-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (70.94km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Rushton-Acton Village-Wrockwardine-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st May (84.06km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Harmer Hill-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Osbaston-Knockin-Kinnerley-Edgerley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

2 points

9th June (89.11km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Horton-Tedsmore-Haughton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Whitemere-Colemere-Lyneal-Loppington-Noneley-Tilley-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

2 points

12th June (54.41km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th July (65.60km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Osbaston-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

1st August (55.38km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Prescott-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Hadnall-Astley-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st August (68.69km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Roden-Bings Heath-Astley-Hadnall-Yorton-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Stanwardine in the Fields-Baschurch-Great Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point

Running Total = 13 points


----------



## AndreaJ (31 Aug 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> 04/07/20 Northwood-Hollinswood-Fenns Wood-Fenns Bank-Alkington-Tilstock - Wem -Aston- Barkers Green -Tilley -Nonely - Loppington 54.7km 1 point
> 06/07/20 Wolverley - Loppington- Burlton - Marton - Weston Lullinfields - Bagley - Hordley - Lee - Tetchill - Ellesmere- Trench - Welshampton - Lyneal -Northwood 55.82km 1 point
> 13/07/20 Northwood -Lyneal- Loppington - English Frankton - Cockshutt -Hordley- Bagley- Stanwardine In The Fields- Baschurch -Weston Lullingfields- Marton-Burlton -Loppington- Horton - Ryebank - Paddolgreen- Foxholes- Northwood 52.75km 1 point
> 20/07/20 Wolverley - Loppington - Burlton -Marton- Weston Lullingfields- Baschurch - Eyton- Old Woods- Merrington-Pim Hill- Hadnall- Sansaw- Yorton - Clive- Wem- Barkers Green -Aston- Wem- Creamore- Horton 56.48 km 1 point
> ...


02/08/20 Northwood- Bettisfield-Breadon Heath-Coptinviney-Ellesmere-Trench-Elson-Newnes-Tetchill-Hordley-Lower Hordley-Bagley-Lee-Spunhill-Lyneal-Loppington Home 52.7km 1 point
09/08/20 Wolverley-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Grafton-Adcote-Baschurch-Stanwardine-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Burlton- Loppington-Horton 53.17km 1 point.
11/08/20 Wolverley-Loppington-English Frankton-Cockshutt- Lower Hordley-Hordley-Tetchill-Ellesmere-Lee-Spunhill- Welshampton- Beadon Heath-Bettisfield-Northwood- Whixall-Horton. 53.99km 1 point
16/08/20 Northwood-Bettisfield-Breadon Heath-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Lower Hordley-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Stanwardine-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddlewood- Burlton- Loppington-Welshampton-Northwood- Wolverley- Whixall- 80.68 km 2 points
23/08/20 Horton-Wem-Aston-Barkers Green-Tilley-Commonwood-Nonely-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods- Baschurch- Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Ellesmere-Welhampton-Northwood 54.96 km 1 point
27/08/20 Northwood- Welshampton-Lyneal-Loppington-Burlton-Myddlewood-Myddle-Merrington-Bomere Heath- Preston Gubbals-Pimhill- Hadnall- Yorton Heath- Clive- Barkers Green- Aston-Wem-Ryebank-Horton 54.96km 1 point
31/08/20 Horton -Commonwood-Nonely-Myddle-Burlton- Marton- Petton-Westo Lullingfields-Lower Hordley- Bagley-Tetchill-Elllesmere- Coptiviney-Welshampton-Breadon Heath-Hampton Bank- Lyneal-Loppington-Wolverley 56.27km 1 point
Total 37 points
06/09/20 Northwood -Waterloo- Wem- Tilley- Nonele- Myddle -Merrington- Old Woods-Baschuch -Stamwardine -Babley- Lee- Colemere- Lyneal - Northwood 57.8km 1 point
07/09/20 Northwood- Welshamptom- Ellesmere- Trench - Elson- Ellesmere- Lee-Lower Hordley- Bagley- Weston Lullingfields- Eyton- Myddlewood- Burlton- Loppington-Wolverley 54.51km 1 point
14/09/20 Wolverley- Nonely - Myddle -Merrington- Old woods- Yeaton-Baschurch- Eyton- Myddlewood- Weston Lullingfields- Bagley- Ellesmer- Breadon Heath- Bettisfield- Northwood 65.44 km 1 point
21/09/20 Loppington- English Frankton- Cockshutt- Weston Lullingfields- Baschurch- Eyton - Myddlewood- Baschurch - Stanwardine- Bagley- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Lyneal- Northwood- 59.1mk 1 point.
28/09/20 Whixall - Hollinswood- Fenns Wood- Fenns Bank- Alkington- Tilstock- Coton- Cotonwood- Prees- Edstaston- Creamore- Horton- Loppington- Lyneal- Newton- Welshampton- Northwood 55.74km 1point
Total 42 points.


----------



## Jon George (1 Sep 2020)

*1st Sept*
Ipswich – Levington – Foxhall – Felixstowe – Ipswich
*52.5 km
1 Point

Total Points: 12*


----------



## Saluki (1 Sep 2020)

January
2 Points

February
3 Points

March
7 Points

April
6 Points

May
5 Points

June
8 points


July
2 points


August
01/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3846196937 Cambridge to Downham straight down the A10 mostly 65km 1Pt. 69.7km 1pt
08/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3883754063 Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Lincoln, staggered up massive hill to Lincoln Cathedral, back to Woodhall Spa. 58km 1pt
31/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3992737975 pretty route to King’s Lynn, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, home. 69km 1pt

36 so far.


----------



## The Bystander (1 Sep 2020)

Jan : ✔ Feb : ✔ Mar : ✔
Apr : ✔ May : ✔ Jun : ✔
Jul : ✔ Aug : ✔ Sep :
*1st* Walgrave, Old, Mawsley, Thorpe Malsor, Loddington, Foxhall, Harrington, Rothwell, Draughton, Mawsley, home
*51.9km*


----------



## Spinney (1 Sep 2020)

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*February
8th - 32 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*27th - 31 miles - 1 point *Tytherington, Alveston. Littleton-upon-Severn, Oldbury on Severn, Berkeley, Damery (the last sunny day in Feb!)

*March
16th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*April
19th - 37 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Tetbury, Kingscote, Wotton
*26th - 31 miles - 1 point *Damery, Stinchcombe, Wandswell, Berkeley, Oldbury, Almondsbury, Itchington, Tytherington, Cromhall

*May
21st - 34 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Selsley, Cockadilly, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*25th - 38 miles - 1 point *Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Malmesbury, Sherston, Hawkesbury Upton

*June
15th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Newport, Ham, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Alveston, Cromhall, Tortworth
*24th - 51 miles - 2 points* Damery, Berkeley, Purton, Slimbridge, Quedgeley, Standish, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Rockhampton, Milbury Heath, Cromhall

*July
26th - 33 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall
*31st - 32 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Froster, Selsley, Uley, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery

*August
23rd - 68 miles - 3 points* Home, Chepstow, Viney Hill, Westbury on Severn, Chaxhill, Gloucester, Home

*September
1st - 72 miles - 3 points* Badminton, Acton Turville, Seagry, Purton, Cricklade, Culketon, Tetbury, Wotton

*Total: 20 points*


----------



## slow scot (1 Sep 2020)

August.

3rd (65km) Westhill cycleway/Col de Millbuie/Durris hills.
5th (63km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge and shop, Echt, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop, Cults, Jacob's ladder.
8th (58km) North Deeside, Contlaw hill, home, North Deeside, 4 times Contlaw hill, home.
9th (57km) North Deeside, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Kirkton of Skene, Westhill cycleway.
15th (65km) Durris hills/Col de Millbuie loop with Blacktop variation.
19th ( 60km) Blacktop, Garlogie, Dunecht estate, Echt, Park shop and bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
23rd (67km) Col de Millbuie/Durris hills loop with Blacktop variation.
24th (52km) Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
26th (54km) Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
28th (53km) As per 26th.
29th (56km) Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene, Lyne of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Park bridge, South Deeside, Mill Inn, Deeside line.

Total Points: 83


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Sep 2020)

2nd September - Denmark


----------



## Jenkins (4 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> *Metric 50s*
> January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938
> January 26th - Anti clockwise to Westerfield. 56.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3045782202
> February 1st - Click & Collect at Argos in Sainsburys, 61.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3062541770
> ...


Both Challenges now completed with the 50k being a version of my longer Westerfield loop on Tuesday - https://www.strava.com/activities/3996467844 and the 50 miler being today's anti-clockwise run out to Raydon & Brantham - https://www.strava.com/activities/4010076544

The full list of qualifying rides so far this year is in the quote box above.


----------



## Willd (5 Sep 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points
Aug - 5 points

Sep 5 - 31.76 miles - 1 point * Bilton, Rugby, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Magna, Cross In Hand, Willey, High Cross, Copston Magna, Wolvey Heath, Wolvey, Five Ways, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.


----------



## Domus (5 Sep 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point

Running total 61points


----------



## Eribiste (6 Sep 2020)

Upton-on-Severn, Barnards Green, Great Malvern, Col de Camp Brittanique, blast down to Welland, Upton then back to Eckington.
52 kms, https://www.strava.com/activities/4019455073/segments/2737632460458725304


----------



## C R (6 Sep 2020)

September 6th

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Upton, Longdon, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Beckford, Ashton Under Hill, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home.

68.4km, 1 point. 24 points total.


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Sep 2020)

January: 3 rides, 3 points
February: 2 rides, 2 points
March: 5 rides, 5 points
April: 6 rides, 6 points
May: : 7 rides, 8 points
June: 4 rides, 4 points
July: 4 rides, 4 points
August: 5 rides, 9 points

September 6: Saltcoats-Portencross-Largs, 51k
September 19: Saltcoats-Irvine-Troon, 53k
September 20: Saltcoats-Portencross-Hunterston-Largs, 53k
September 27: Saltcoats-Kilwinning-Kilmaurs-Irvine, 51k

Total: 45 points


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Sep 2020)

January 5th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Ettington, Butlers Marston, Harbury, Offchurch, Warwick. 39miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/2983393237
February 2nd - Warwick, Charlecote, Aldermister, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick. 42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3064455413
March 1st - Warwick, Asrton Cantlow, Welford, Dorsington, Welford, Straford upon Avon, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Sherbourne, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3144054110
April 5th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Harbury, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Pillerton Hersey, Walton, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 37 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3257057206
May 6th - Warwick, Ashorne, Wellesbourne, Walton, Ettington, Loxley, Charlcote, Barford Warwick. 33 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3409907209
June 7th - Warwick, Barford, Charlecote, Alderminster, Illmington, Shipston-on-Stour, Whatcote, Kineton, Morton Morrell, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick 44.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3576211708
July 5th - Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Charelcote, Wimpstone, Mickleton, Illmington, Idlicote, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Whitnash, Warwick 52.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3715919999
August 2nd - Warwick, Milverton, Leek Wooton, Haseley Knob, Hockley Heath, Wood End, Lowsonford, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 37 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/3851785936
September 6th - Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Startford-upon-Avon, Mickleton, Weston-sub-Edge, Chipping Campden, Illmington, Idlicote, Wellesbourne, Leasmington Spa, Warwick 51.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4019164627


----------



## 13 rider (8 Sep 2020)

Sept 8th 31.4 mile 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50km loop

Points in this challenge 48
Points in all challenges 108


----------



## gavgav (8 Sep 2020)

12th January (50.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

27th February (50.9km)
Grizedale-High Cross-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Satterthwaite-Grizedale

1 point

13th March (68.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Uppington-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point

April - COVID-19 Bye

16th May (51.92 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Wrentnall-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (70.94km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Rushton-Acton Village-Wrockwardine-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st May (84.06km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Harmer Hill-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Osbaston-Knockin-Kinnerley-Edgerley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

2 points

9th June (89.11km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Horton-Tedsmore-Haughton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Whitemere-Colemere-Lyneal-Loppington-Noneley-Tilley-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

2 points

12th June (54.41km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th July (65.60km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Osbaston-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

1st August (55.38km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Prescott-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Hadnall-Astley-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st August (68.69km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Roden-Bings Heath-Astley-Hadnall-Yorton-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Stanwardine in the Fields-Baschurch-Great Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point

8th September (59.47km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Pontesbury-Minsterley-Plox Green-Snailbeach-Stiperstones-Pennerley-The Bog-Ratlinghope-High Park-Leebotwood-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total = 14 points


----------



## Vantage (9 Sep 2020)

17 Jan. 72.5km. 1 point.
Bolton - Walkden - Eccles - Sale - Altrincham - Dunham Town - High Legh - Great Budworth - Comber Bach - Little Leigh - Acton Bridge - Little Leigh - Comber Bach - Antrobus - Campsite.

25 Jan. 37.5 miles. 1 point.
Home - Horwich - Limbrick - Adlington - Aspull - Hindley - Leigh - Walkden - Farnworth - Home.

29 Feb. 36.5 miles. 1 point.
Home - Atherton - Culcheth - Hollins Green - Irlam - Monton - Walkden - Farnworth - Home.

4 Mar. 31.8 miles / 51km. 1 point.
Home - Bolton - Radcliffe (sort of) - Bolton - Horwich - Rivington - Bolton.

April. Lockdown pass.

May 30. 52.5k. 1 point.
Home - Belmont - Tockholes - Brindle - White Coppice - Rivington - Horwich - home.

June 11. 53.3k. 1 point.
Home - Rivington - Chorley - Euxton - Eccleston - Charnock Richard - Heath Charnock - Horwich - Home.

31 July. 71.9k. 1 point.
Home - Walkden - Eccles - Sale - Altrincham - Dunham Town - Warburton - Hollins Green - Culcheth - Leigh - Westhoughton - home.

2 August. 51.7km. 1 point.
Horwich - Rivington - Chorley - Euxton - Coppull - Aspull - Lostock - Home.

24 August. 54.5km. 1 point.
Appletreewick - Pately Bridge - Summerbridge - Ripon - Bishop Monkton

25 August. 52.2km. 1 point.
Bishop Monkton - Boroughbridge - York - Murton.

26 August. 52.6km. 1 point.
Murton - Stamford Bridge - Pocklington - Millington - Driffield.

9 September. 127.4km. 3 Points.
Home - Leigh - Wigan - Parbold - Scarisbrick - Southport - Holmeswood - Parbold - Wigan - Leigh - Home


----------



## Eribiste (12 Sep 2020)

12th September. Pershore, Pinvin, Naunton Beauchamp, Flyford, Worcester, Hatfield (the Worcester one, not the London one), Wadborough, Defford, back to Eckington. 51kms + change.

https://www.strava.com/activities/4047081640


----------



## Willd (12 Sep 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points
Aug - 5 points

Sep 5 - 31.76 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Rugby, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Magna, Cross In Hand, Willey, High Cross, Copston Magna, Wolvey Heath, Wolvey, Five Ways, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home. 

*Sep 12 - 56.82 miles - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Dodford, Weedon Bec, Lower Weedon, Stowehill, Nether Heyford, Bugbrooke, Gayton, Blisworth, Quinton, Blisworth, Rothersthorpe, Bugbrooke, Stowehill, Weedon Bec, Dodford, Daventry, Braunston, Willoughby, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## Domus (12 Sep 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point 

Running total 62 points


----------



## Sbudge (12 Sep 2020)

18th January, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3022105778) First time up Kop Hill for 2020, Gt Missenden Loop
25th January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3042284687) Gentle North London loop
8th February, 50.25km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3082327673) South West London pootle
29th February, 99.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3143153917) Bathgate/Cumbernauld loop - Wind, Snow, Rain, Sun
21st March, 55.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3203679174) Wendover, Tring and Chesham loop
11th April, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3284446447) Wendover loops
19th April, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Tring and Slapton
25th April, 73.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Slapton and Gaddesden
8th May, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3418801956) Whiteleaf, Smalldean, Dunsmore hills - VE Day ride
15th May, 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3455702992) Wendover/Chenies loop - gravel and backroads.
20th May, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3484015323) Wendover/Waddesdon on a Wednesday
24th May, 80.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3504694357) Wendover/Oakley via the Phoenix Trail
7th June, 52.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3578106353) Wendover/Wycombe loop
5th July, 51.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3716812045) Windy ways Wendover
18th July, 59.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3780546276) Wendover/Watlington Gravel loop
26th July, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3815165815) Taynuilt to Musedale and back
28th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3826504908) Taynuilt wanderings
30th July, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3837732690) Taynuilt to Connel Bridge and Lora Falls
4th August, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3864686803) NW6 to Enfield loop
23rd August, 55.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3954063440) Gravel and mud along the Icknield Way
29th August, 53.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3983170055) Potters Bar and St.Albans loop 
12th September, 50.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4048641847) Richmond, Southall, Wembley and Hampstead


----------



## Noodle Legs (13 Sep 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points
JUNE: 5 Points
JULY: 8 Points
AUGUST: 14 Points

SEPTEMBER

13th: *Coalville, Woodhouse Eaves, Quorn, Wymeswold, Nice Pie, Wartnaby, Hoby, Thrussington, Cossington, Rothley, Mountsorrel, Loughborough, Hathern, Diseworth, Peggs Green, Sinope, Coalville 65.03 mi/ 104.66km *3 Points*

Month Total: *3 Points*
Challenge Total: *58 Points*


----------



## C R (13 Sep 2020)

13th of September

Hatfield, Kinnersley, Upton, Longdon, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Beckford, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home.

67.3km, 1 point, 25 points total.


----------



## gavgav (15 Sep 2020)

12th January (50.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

27th February (50.9km)
Grizedale-High Cross-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Satterthwaite-Grizedale

1 point

13th March (68.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Uppington-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point

April - COVID-19 Bye

16th May (51.92 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Wrentnall-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (70.94km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Rushton-Acton Village-Wrockwardine-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st May (84.06km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Harmer Hill-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Osbaston-Knockin-Kinnerley-Edgerley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

2 points

9th June (89.11km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Horton-Tedsmore-Haughton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Whitemere-Colemere-Lyneal-Loppington-Noneley-Tilley-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

2 points

12th June (54.41km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th July (65.60km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Osbaston-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

1st August (55.38km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Prescott-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Hadnall-Astley-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st August (68.69km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Roden-Bings Heath-Astley-Hadnall-Yorton-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Stanwardine in the Fields-Baschurch-Great Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point

8th September (59.47km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Pontesbury-Minsterley-Plox Green-Snailbeach-Stiperstones-Pennerley-The Bog-Ratlinghope-High Park-Leebotwood-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

15th September (53.93km)
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy 

1 point

Running Total = 15 points


----------



## Domus (15 Sep 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 63 points


----------



## Saluki (15 Sep 2020)

January
2 Points
February
3 Points
March
7 Points
April
6 Points
May
5 Points
June
8 points
July
2 points

August
01/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3846196937 Cambridge to Downham straight down the A10 mostly 65km 1Pt. 69.7km 1pt
08/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3883754063 Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Lincoln, staggered up massive hill to Lincoln Cathedral, back to Woodhall Spa. 58km 1pt
31/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3992737975 pretty route to King’s Lynn, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, home. 69km 1pt

September
13/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4055870124 Downham to King’s Lynn, Shouldham, Barroway, home. 50km 1pt

37 so far.


----------



## Domus (16 Sep 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points

Running total 65 points


----------



## Bazzer (17 Sep 2020)

January 22nd Loops of Culcheth and surrounding settlements. 51.01 kms
February 2nd Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.5 kms
March 1st Lane Head, Glazebury, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 50 kms
April 4th Risley, Glazebury, Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead. (Twice). 51kms
(With apologies to @13 rider. - I thought I had posted this ride, when I posted a lunacy challenge ride)
May 13th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, High Leigh, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
May 16th Winwick, Loop of Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Latchford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
May 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Urmston, Irlam, Salford, Manchester City centre, Broughton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.7 kms.
June 13th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Bucklow Hill, Rostherne, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
July 5th Winwick, Callands, Sankey, Burtonwood, Newton, St Helens, Lane Head, Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
July 12th Winwick, Burtonwood, Collins Green, Newton, Wigan, Scholes, Bolton, NCN55 to Worsley, Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft 61kms
19th Locking Stumps, Woolston, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
26th Houghton Green, Padgate, Appleton, Stretton, Antrobus, Arley, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.5kms
August 8th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Astley, Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Hollins Green, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 53.5kms
September 17th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Rostherne, Agden, Lymm, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51.5kms


----------



## Domus (17 Sep 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point

Running total 66 points


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Sep 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points
JUNE: 5 Points
JULY: 8 Points
AUGUST: 14 Points

SEPTEMBER

13th: *Coalville, Woodhouse Eaves, Quorn, Wymeswold, Nice Pie, Wartnaby, Hoby, Thrussington, Cossington, Rothley, Mountsorrel, Loughborough, Hathern, Diseworth, Peggs Green, Sinope, Coalville 65.03 mi/ 104.66km *3 Points
17th: *Coalville, Quorn, Seagrave, Ragdale, Hoby, Cossington, Mountsorrel, Loughborough, Whitwick, Coalville 46.8 mi/ 75.32km *1 Point*

Month Total: *4 Points*
Challenge Total: *59 Points*


----------



## Domus (18 Sep 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point
September 18 Chester, Mickle Trafford, Delemere, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, Wilmslow 72.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 67 points


----------



## 13 rider (19 Sep 2020)

Sept 8th 31.4 mile 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50km loop
Sept 14th 31.3 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 15th 50.1 mile 2 points
Aldwark ,Pikehall ,Parsley Hay ,Monyash ,Litton ,Monsal Head ,Hassop ,Bakewell ,Beeley ,Darley Dale ,Winster ,Aldwark

Points in this challenge 51
Points in all challenges 111


----------



## Noodle Legs (19 Sep 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points
JUNE: 5 Points
JULY: 8 Points
AUGUST: 14 Points

SEPTEMBER

13th: *Coalville, Woodhouse Eaves, Quorn, Wymeswold, Nice Pie, Wartnaby, Hoby, Thrussington, Cossington, Rothley, Mountsorrel, Loughborough, Hathern, Diseworth, Peggs Green, Sinope, Coalville 65.03mi/ 104.66km *3 Points
17th: *Coalville, Quorn, Seagrave, Ragdale, Hoby, Cossington, Mountsorrel, Loughborough, Whitwick, Coalville 46.8mi/ 75.32km *1 Point
19th: *Cromford, Matlock, Bank Road, Riber, Darley Dale, Rowsley Bar, Matlock Bath, Whatstandwell, Cromford, 31.15mi/ 50.13km *1 Point*

Month Total: *5 Points*
Challenge Total: *60 Points*


----------



## Willd (20 Sep 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points
Aug - 5 points

Sep 5 - 31.76 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Rugby, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Magna, Cross In Hand, Willey, High Cross, Copston Magna, Wolvey Heath, Wolvey, Five Ways, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

*Sep 12 - 56.82 miles - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Dodford, Weedon Bec, Lower Weedon, Stowehill, Nether Heyford, Bugbrooke, Gayton, Blisworth, Quinton, Blisworth, Rothersthorpe, Bugbrooke, Stowehill, Weedon Bec, Dodford, Daventry, Braunston, Willoughby, Dunchurch, home. 

*Sep 20 - 31.51 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Princethorpe, Marton, Long Itchington, Stockton, Napton on the Hill, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Barby, Dunchurch, Thurlaston, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Sep 2020)

*1st January 2020
56.34 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Kirk Deighton, North Deighton, Cattal, Bickerton, Walton, Thorp Arch, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home -* 1 point

8th February 2020
50.38 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Black Hill, Arthington, Pool-in-Wharfedale, Otley, Bramhope, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft and the long way round to home - *1 point

21st March 2020
52.14 km *- Seacroft, Gipton, Harehills, Burmantofts, Leeds _>>>then a train to>>>_ Bingley, Saltaire, Shipley, Esholt, Apperley Bridge, Rodley, Kirkstall , Burley, Leeds, Killingbeck, Cross Gates and the long way round to home - *1 point

5th April 2020
50.20 km *(_Bye_) - Tour de Turbo Trainer - *1 point

19th May 2020
51.95 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

25th May 2020
51.08 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

30th May 2020
50.94 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Wothersome, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

6th June 2020
51.69 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Wothersome, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

11th July 2020
50.74 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Shadwell, Thorner, Wothersome, Rigton Green (loops to) Compton, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

1st August 2020
53.31 km *- Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill, Scarcroft, Bardsey, Collingham, Linton, Wetherby, Walton, Boston Spa, Clifford, Thorner and on to home - *1 point

12th September 2020
50.63 km* - Shadwell, Slaid Hill, Alwoodley Gates, Slaid Hill (loops), Scarcroft and the long way round to home - *1 point

Running total: 11 points*


----------



## C R (20 Sep 2020)

20th September

Hatfield, Pirton, Croome, Deford, Eckington, Overbury, Teddington, Toddington, Broadway, Hinton on the Green, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home.

74 km, 1 point

26 points total.


----------



## aferris2 (20 Sep 2020)

01 Jan 50.46 miles. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m. 2 points
15 Jan 60.56 km Strava Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m. 1 point
17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m. 1 point
08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m. 1 point
06 Apr 51.55 km Strava. Coalmine Beach, the knoll, Walpole, and return. 525m. 1 point
27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m. 1 point
10 May 53.07 km Strava Camp, The Knoll, Tinglewood road and North Walpole road twice, Camp 665m. 1 point
17 Jun 60.95 km Strava. Round and round Carnarvan WA. 131m. 1 point
01 Jul 64.79 km Strava. Broome, Goolarabooloo Millibinyarri, Cable Beach. 123m. 1 point
15 Jul 62.64 km Strava. 3 times around Broome. 164m. 1 point
20 Aug 61.36 km Part 1 Part 2. Round Rottnest island. 1 point
*20 Sep 66.38 km. Strava The Hanningfields, Danbury, Boreham, Ingatestone, Billericay. 443m. 1 point*
Total 13 points


----------



## Houthakker (20 Sep 2020)

*January*
18th Jan – Lytham to Fleetwood and back – 33 miles – 1 Point
*February*
8th – Lytham, Kirkham, Preston, Guild wheel, Back to Lytham - 45 Miles - 1 pt
15th – Lytham, Bispham, Poulton, Elswick, Kirkham, Lytham – 33 miles – 1 pt
*March*
14th – Lytham, Preston, Woodplumpton, Kirkham, Lytham – 34 miles – 1 pt
*April*
5th – Lytham, Kirkham, Broughton, Guild wheel, Freckleton, Lytham – 33 miles - 1 Pt
19th – Lytham, Kirkham, Great Eccleston-Over Wyre, Weeton, Lytham 34 miles – 1 pt
*May*
3rd – Lytham, Cleveleys, Thornton, Poulton, Singleton, Lytham – 32 miles – 1 pt
*June*
21st – Lytham-Fleetwood-Thornton – Poulton – Home – 38 miles – 1 pt
*July*
19th – Lytham - Preston – Chorley – Blackburn - Preston - Lytham 58 miles 2 pts
*Aug*
29th – Carnforth – Tewitfield – Preston via canal towpath - 54 miles - 2 pts
*Sep*
19th – Kirkham, Preston, Inglewhite, Scorton, Nateby, Staining, Home – 58 miles – 2 points
*Total – 14 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (20 Sep 2020)

Sept 8th 31.4 mile 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50km loop
Sept 14th 31.3 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 15th 50.1 mile 2 points
Aldwark ,Pikehall ,Parsley Hay ,Monyash ,Litton ,Monsal Head ,Hassop ,Bakewell ,Beeley ,Darley Dale ,Winster ,Aldwark
Sept 20th 50.3 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 53
Points in all challenges 113


----------



## Domus (20 Sep 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point
September 18 Chester, Mickle Trafford, Delemere, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, Wilmslow 72.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop. 69.7 Kms 1 point

Running total 68 points


----------



## steverob (20 Sep 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*May: *1 ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 rides, 3 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August:* 1 ride, 2 points
*20th September: 51.40 miles *- After four weeks in the LBS (plus two more waiting for an an appointment in the first place), finally got my bike back. Rewarded it with one and a half laps of my standard 50km loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/4087687310 - 2 points

*Total so far: 23 points*


----------



## Saluki (20 Sep 2020)

January
2 Points
February
3 Points
March
7 Points
April
6 Points
May
5 Points
June
8 points
July
2 points

August
01/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3846196937 Cambridge to Downham straight down the A10 mostly 65km 1Pt. 69.7km 1pt
08/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3883754063 Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Lincoln, staggered up massive hill to Lincoln Cathedral, back to Woodhall Spa. 58km 1pt
31/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3992737975 pretty route to King’s Lynn, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, home. 69km 1pt

September
13/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4055870124 Downham to King’s Lynn, Shouldham, Barroway, home. 50km 1pt
20/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4089545716 Downham, Marham, West Acre, King’s Lynn, NCN route Home for cuppa/snack Ten Mile Bank and back. 120km 3 points I think.

40 so far.


----------



## Saluki (22 Sep 2020)

January
2 Points
February
3 Points
March
7 Points
April
6 Points
May
5 Points
June
8 points
July
2 points

August
01/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3846196937 Cambridge to Downham straight down the A10 mostly 65km 1Pt. 69.7km 1pt
08/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3883754063 Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Lincoln, staggered up massive hill to Lincoln Cathedral, back to Woodhall Spa. 58km 1pt
31/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3992737975 pretty route to King’s Lynn, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, home. 69km 1pt

September
13/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4055870124 Downham to King’s Lynn, Shouldham, Barroway, home. 50km 1pt
20/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4089545716 Downham, Marham, West Acre, King’s Lynn, NCN route Home for cuppa/snack Ten Mile Bank and back. 120km 3 points I think.
21/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4093534906 Downham, Denver, Hilgay, Downham. Then, after a cuppa and a bike swap, https://www.strava.com/activities/4094015992, Downham, Magdalen, Barroway, Downham. 55km 1pt

41 so far.


----------



## 13 rider (23 Sep 2020)

Sept 8th 31.4 mile 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50km loop
Sept 14th 31.3 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 15th 50.1 mile 2 points
Aldwark ,Pikehall ,Parsley Hay ,Monyash ,Litton ,Monsal Head ,Hassop ,Bakewell ,Beeley ,Darley Dale ,Winster ,Aldwark
Sept 20th 50.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
Sept 23rd 32.9 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 54
Points in all challenges 114


----------



## footloose crow (23 Sep 2020)

I missed July and August but pleased to report two 50K rides whilst on holiday in Norfolk where the hills have been ironed to a very flattering gradient. I know the gap means it doesn't count but I can begin again in January. Assuming no lockdown Part 2......

4 Sept. Fakenham to Castle Rising and back. 36 miles

7 Sept. Beccles to Southwold and back. 34miles.

Will attempt a Cornish 50 at some point.


----------



## Fiona R (23 Sep 2020)

*September 2020
Sat 5th 135km 2066m **Day 1 Not All Points North* Sheffield-Wetherby-Pateley Bridge-Hebden-Grassington *3pts
Sun 6th 106km 2020m **Day 2 Not All Points North #RaphaWomens100* Grassington-Arnicliffe-Deepdale-Fleet Moss-Hawes-Buttertubs-Thwaite-Keld-Nateby-Kirkby Stephen-Asby-Tebay-Grayrigg *3pts
Sat 19th 202km 759m **DIY200 Ciao and Dutch hills* Home-Nailsea-Kingston Seymour-Yatton-Sandford-Puxton-Sand Bay-WSM-Brent Knoll-Mark-Glastonbury-Westhay-Highbridge-Burnham on Sea-Brean-WSM-Puxton-Sandford-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home *5pts
Total 11pts
2020 Running total 105pts*


----------



## Rob and Alison (25 Sep 2020)

January.
3rd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43340197 Solo with Stig
February.
1st. 58km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3062463656 Solo with Stig.
March
1st. 73km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3146471226 Solo with Stig.
8th. 74km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3166984839 Solo, British Cycling Guided ride to Odder, no Stig!
14th. 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/3183716405 on Tandem
22nd. 67km https://www.strava.com/activities/3208584549 solo with Stig.
April
25th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3316160290 shielding turbo ride.
26th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3363196570 turbo.
May
Alison 8th. 53km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3420720066 turbo
Rob(and Stig) 3rd. 59km https://www.strava.com/activities/3424287986
June
17th. 63km https://www.strava.com/activities/3631010617 Solo with Stig
July
4th. 51km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3711729063 on Tandem
5th. 54km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3719346652 Solo with Stig.
11th. 107km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3746746955 Solo with Stig.
12th. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3750455304 on Tandem
19th. 86km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3787634565 Solo with Stig
24th. 101km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3809130666 Solo with Stig.
26th. 68km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3816556867 Solo with Stig.
August
1st. 71km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3849957025 Solo with Stig.
2nd. 72km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3852638019 on Tandem. 
September
21st. 53km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4092162143 on Tandem.
22nd. 83km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4098769020 solo with Stig.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Sep 2020)

Sept 8th 31.4 mile 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50km loop
Sept 14th 31.3 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 15th 50.1 mile 2 points
Aldwark ,Pikehall ,Parsley Hay ,Monyash ,Litton ,Monsal Head ,Hassop ,Bakewell ,Beeley ,Darley Dale ,Winster ,Aldwark
Sept 20th 50.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
Sept 23rd 32.9 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 26th 33.9 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Groby ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Cadeby ,Peckleton ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 55
Points in all challenges 115


----------



## Willd (26 Sep 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points
Aug - 5 points

Sep 5 - 31.76 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Rugby, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Magna, Cross In Hand, Willey, High Cross, Copston Magna, Wolvey Heath, Wolvey, Five Ways, Shilton, Brinklow, Bretford, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

*Sep 12 - 56.82 miles - 2 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Dodford, Weedon Bec, Lower Weedon, Stowehill, Nether Heyford, Bugbrooke, Gayton, Blisworth, Quinton, Blisworth, Rothersthorpe, Bugbrooke, Stowehill, Weedon Bec, Dodford, Daventry, Braunston, Willoughby, Dunchurch, home.

*Sep 20 - 31.51 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Princethorpe, Marton, Long Itchington, Stockton, Napton on the Hill, Lower Shuckburgh, Sawbridge, Willoughby, Barby, Dunchurch, Thurlaston, Dunchurch, home. 

*Sep 26 - 31.67 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Ufton, Radford Semele, Offchurch, Hunningham, Hunningham Hill, Eathorpe, Wappenbury, Princethorpe, home.


----------



## C R (27 Sep 2020)

September 27th

St Peters, Worcester, Fernhill Heath, Droitwich, Upton Warren, Stoke Prior, Bradley Green, Flyford Flavell, Throckmorton, Pinvin, Drake's Broughton, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home

70.9km, 1 point, 27 points total.


----------



## 13 rider (27 Sep 2020)

Sept 8th 31.4 mile 1 point
St Bernards Abbey 50km loop
Sept 14th 31.3 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 15th 50.1 mile 2 points
Aldwark ,Pikehall ,Parsley Hay ,Monyash ,Litton ,Monsal Head ,Hassop ,Bakewell ,Beeley ,Darley Dale ,Winster ,Aldwark
Sept 20th 50.3 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Asfordby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
Sept 23rd 32.9 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Sept 26th 33.9 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Groby ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Cadeby ,Peckleton ,Desford ,Ratby ,Anstey
Sept 27th 80.2 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Hartshill ,Corley Moor ,Coventry ,Bulkington ,Nuneaton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 58
Points in all challenges 118


----------



## steverob (27 Sep 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*May: *1 ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 rides, 3 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August:* 1 ride, 2 points
*20th September: 51.40 miles *- After four weeks in the LBS (plus two more waiting for an an appointment in the first place), finally got my bike back. Rewarded it with one and a half laps of my standard 50km loop - https://www.strava.com/activities/4087687310 - 2 points
*27th September: 54.49 miles *- Went for a long-overdue exploration ride of Buckingham, a town I rarely ride up to or even through. Hellish headwind for outbound ride; winter clothing made its first appearance - https://www.strava.com/activities/4119580488 - 2 points

*Total so far: 25 points*


----------



## Domus (28 Sep 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point
September 18 Chester, Mickle Trafford, Delemere, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, Wilmslow 72.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop. 69.7 Kms 1 point
September 28 Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Holden Wood, Grane Road, Edgworth, Bolton and home 61.1 Kms 1 point

Running total 69 points


----------



## Spinney (28 Sep 2020)

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*February
8th - 32 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*27th - 31 miles - 1 point *Tytherington, Alveston. Littleton-upon-Severn, Oldbury on Severn, Berkeley, Damery (the last sunny day in Feb!)

*March
16th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*April
19th - 37 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Tetbury, Kingscote, Wotton
*26th - 31 miles - 1 point *Damery, Stinchcombe, Wandswell, Berkeley, Oldbury, Almondsbury, Itchington, Tytherington, Cromhall

*May
21st - 34 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Selsley, Cockadilly, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*25th - 38 miles - 1 point *Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Malmesbury, Sherston, Hawkesbury Upton

*June
15th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Newport, Ham, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Alveston, Cromhall, Tortworth
*24th - 51 miles - 2 points* Damery, Berkeley, Purton, Slimbridge, Quedgeley, Standish, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Rockhampton, Milbury Heath, Cromhall

*July
26th - 33 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall
*31st - 32 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Froster, Selsley, Uley, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery

*August
23rd - 68 miles - 3 points* Home, Chepstow, Viney Hill, Westbury on Severn, Chaxhill, Gloucester, Home

*September
1st - 72 miles - 3 points* Badminton, Acton Turville, Seagry, Purton, Cricklade, Culketon, Tetbury, Wotton
*28th - 38 miles - 1 point* Widdershins around Skiddaw - Braithwaite, Keswick, Mungrisdale, Hesket Newmarket, Bassenthwaite, Keswick, Braithwaite

*Total: 21 points*


----------



## Saluki (29 Sep 2020)

January
2 Points
February
3 Points
March
7 Points
April
6 Points
May
5 Points
June
8 points
July
2 points

August
01/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3846196937 Cambridge to Downham straight down the A10 mostly 65km 1Pt. 69.7km 1pt
08/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3883754063 Woodhall Spa, Bardney, Lincoln, staggered up massive hill to Lincoln Cathedral, back to Woodhall Spa. 58km 1pt
31/08/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/3992737975 pretty route to King’s Lynn, Magdalen, Barroway Drove, home. 69km 1pt

September
13/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4055870124 Downham to King’s Lynn, Shouldham, Barroway, home. 50km 1pt
20/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4089545716 Downham, Marham, West Acre, King’s Lynn, NCN route Home for cuppa/snack Ten Mile Bank and back. 120km 3 points I think.
21/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4093534906 Downham, Denver, Hilgay, Downham. Then, after a cuppa and a bike swap, https://www.strava.com/activities/4094015992, Downham, Magdalen, Barroway, Downham. 55km 1point
29/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4125216748 Downham, Magdalen, St Johns Highway, Marshland St James, Barroway Drove, home 52km 1pt

42 so far.


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Sep 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> 02/08/20 Northwood- Bettisfield-Breadon Heath-Coptinviney-Ellesmere-Trench-Elson-Newnes-Tetchill-Hordley-Lower Hordley-Bagley-Lee-Spunhill-Lyneal-Loppington Home 52.7km 1 point
> 09/08/20 Wolverley-Myddle-Merrington-Old Woods-Grafton-Adcote-Baschurch-Stanwardine-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Burlton- Loppington-Horton 53.17km 1 point.
> 11/08/20 Wolverley-Loppington-English Frankton-Cockshutt- Lower Hordley-Hordley-Tetchill-Ellesmere-Lee-Spunhill- Welshampton- Beadon Heath-Bettisfield-Northwood- Whixall-Horton. 53.99km 1 point
> 16/08/20 Northwood-Bettisfield-Breadon Heath-Welshampton-Ellesmere-Lee-Lower Hordley-Bagley-Weston Lullingfields-Stanwardine-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddlewood- Burlton- Loppington-Welshampton-Northwood- Wolverley- Whixall- 80.68 km 2 points
> ...


Septembers rides added.


----------



## lane (30 Sep 2020)

*January*
5th - 82km - Packington - https://www.strava.com/activities/2984702594 - 2 points
12th - 50km - East Leake - https://www.strava.com/activities/3005222015 1 Point
25th - 63km - Barrow upon Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3042379062 1 point

*February*
2nd - 65km - Attenborough Nature Reserve - https://www.strava.com/activities/3065380960 1 point
8th - 63km - Barrow on Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3082692315 1 point
23rd - 50km - Western on Trent - https://www.strava.com/activities/3125776313 1 point

*March*
1st- 88KM - Rangemore - https://www.strava.com/activities/3145669433 2 Points
8th 103km Loughborough https://www.strava.com/activities/3166357399 3 points
15th 72km Barrow on Soar, Wymeswold, Wysall, https://www.strava.com/activities/3186604377 1 Point

*April*
5th Lanes towards East Leake https://www.strava.com/activities/3260493010 1 Point

*May*
3rd Willington 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/3393806589 1 Point
7th East Leake 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/3415766082 1 Point
9th 55km Worthington https://www.strava.com/activities/3426909946 1 Point
15th 57km East Leake ://www.strava.com/activities/3456889366 1 Point
17th 54km Worthington https://www.strava.com/activities/3469003548 1 Point
24th 64km Derby Circumnavigation https://www.strava.com/activities/3506372324 1 Point
28th 65km Derby Circumnavigation https://www.strava.com/activities/3527888061 1 Point
30th Barrow upon Soar 72km 1 Point

*June*
6th 80.9km Beacon Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/3574429133 1 point
13th 98 km Beacon Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/3609325809 2 points
20th 93km Beacon Hill via Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/3645344312 2 points
28th 104km Marchington https://www.strava.com/activities/3684610028 3 points
30th 53km Worthington 1 point

*July*

4th 110km https://www.strava.com/activities/3713812764 3 points
9th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/3737487905 1 point
11th 115km https://www.strava.com/activities/3747324004 3 points
16th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/3772629552 1 point
19th 122km https://www.strava.com/activities/3787122929 3 points
24th 105km https://www.strava.com/activities/3809125786 3 points
28th 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/3828920063 1 point

*AUG*

2nd 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/3854505383 3 points
4th 54km https://www.strava.com/activities/3864339005 1 point
8th 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/3882011647 1 point
15th 103km https://www.strava.com/activities/3917853422 3 points
24th 203km https://www.strava.com/activities/3961015241 5 points
30th 92km https://www.strava.com/activities/3987668435 2 points

*SEPT*

6th 51km Staunton https://www.strava.com/activities/4020406048 1 Point
10th 53km Breedon on the Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/4041167591 1 Point
12th 102km East Bridgeford https://www.strava.com/activities/4049672007 2 Points
26th 62km https://www.strava.com/athletes/3237978 Barrow upon Soar 1 Point

Total Points : 66


----------



## slow scot (1 Oct 2020)

September.

3rd (66km) Deeside line to Banchory, Hill of Brathens, Hirn, Cullerlie standing stones, Garlogie, Blacktop.
5th (61km) Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
6th (62km) As per yesterday, but home via Leggart Terrace.
9th (50km) Blacktop, Garlogie, Cullerlie standing stones, Five roads, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
12th (68km) Blacktop, Col de Millbuie/Durris hills loop, plus Leggart Terrace.
14th (67km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, new castle route to the Slug road and Banchory, Crathes castle side road, Hirn, Cullerlie standing stones, Garlogie, Blacktop.
16th (53km) Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
18th (64km) Blacktop, Col de Millbuie, Dunecht estate, Echt, Hill of Fair, Raemoir road, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
19th (59km) Blacktop, Garlogie, Cullerlie standing stones, Hirn, Banchory Tesco loop, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
21st (68km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Glenhead hill, Banchory, Crathes castle side road, Hirn, Cullerlie standing stones, Garlogie, Blacktop.
23rd (61km) Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
26th (54km) Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
27th (54km) Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene and Skene school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
28th (57km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Echt, Tillymannoch, Garlogie,Blacktop.

Total Points: 97


----------



## cosmicbike (1 Oct 2020)

31st January. Home-Chertsey-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. 53.1km
8th February. Home-Chertsey-Lower Sunbury-Hampton-Fulwell-Twickenham-Walton-Home. 50.8km
16th March. Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Home. 56.6km
1st April. Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Lightwater-Ascot-Home. 52.3km
3rd May. Home-Virginia Water-Lyne-Chobham-Lightwater-Sunningdale-Home. 60.94km
7th June. Home-Horton-Datchet-Windsor-Ascot-WGP-Home. 66.24km
7th July. Home-Sunningdale-Chobham-Bagshot-Ascot-WGP-Home. 51.6km
20th August. Home-Wentworth-WGP-Winkfield-West End-Chobham-Home. 51.9km 
5th September. Home-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-Sunningdale-Home. 51.9km
1st October. Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Lane End-Virginia Water-Home. 51.1km


----------



## Jon George (1 Oct 2020)

*1st Oct*
Ipswich – Levington – Foxhall – Felixstowe – Ipswich
*52.5 km
1 Point

Total Points: 13*


----------



## Domus (1 Oct 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point
September 18 Chester, Mickle Trafford, Delemere, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, Wilmslow 72.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop. 69.7 Kms 1 point
September 28 Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Holden Wood, Grane Road, Edgworth, Bolton and home 61.1 Kms 1 point
October 1 Lindale, Levens, Milnthorpe, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.2 Kms 1 point. 


Running total 70 points


----------



## Jenkins (1 Oct 2020)

Nothing to add to the Imperial 50 list from October, but I did get this month's ride in nice & early. A meandering ride out to Henley via Newbourne, Waldringfield and Westerfield, then home via Claydon, Bramford, Sproughton & round the top of Ipswich. https://www.strava.com/activities/4137241225


----------



## Spinney (2 Oct 2020)

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*February
8th - 32 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*27th - 31 miles - 1 point *Tytherington, Alveston. Littleton-upon-Severn, Oldbury on Severn, Berkeley, Damery (the last sunny day in Feb!)

*March
16th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*April
19th - 37 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Tetbury, Kingscote, Wotton
*26th - 31 miles - 1 point *Damery, Stinchcombe, Wandswell, Berkeley, Oldbury, Almondsbury, Itchington, Tytherington, Cromhall

*May
21st - 34 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Selsley, Cockadilly, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*25th - 38 miles - 1 point *Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Malmesbury, Sherston, Hawkesbury Upton

*June
15th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Newport, Ham, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Alveston, Cromhall, Tortworth
*24th - 51 miles - 2 points* Damery, Berkeley, Purton, Slimbridge, Quedgeley, Standish, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Rockhampton, Milbury Heath, Cromhall

*July
26th - 33 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall
*31st - 32 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Froster, Selsley, Uley, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery

*August
23rd - 68 miles - 3 points* Home, Chepstow, Viney Hill, Westbury on Severn, Chaxhill, Gloucester, Home

*September
1st - 72 miles - 3 points* Badminton, Acton Turville, Seagry, Purton, Cricklade, Culketon, Tetbury, Wotton
*28th - 38 miles - 1 point* Widdershins around Skiddaw - Braithwaite, Keswick, Mungrisdale, Hesket Newmarket, Bassenthwaite, Keswick, Braithwaite

*October
2nd - 33 miles - 1 point* Wigton, Bowness on Solway, Wigton

*Total: 22 points*


----------



## Jenkins (3 Oct 2020)

Jenkins said:


> *Metric 50s*
> January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938
> January 26th - Anti clockwise to Westerfield. 56.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3045782202
> February 1st - Click & Collect at Argos in Sainsburys, 61.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3062541770
> ...


A gap in the rain this afternoon so a chance to get out for a ride around while listening to the football on the radio. Just another variation of the Westerfield route with an additional 8km of shopping at the start which completes the 50km challenge in additiona to Thursday's 50 miler. https://www.strava.com/activities/4145751940

List above updated with all qualifying rides including a couple of extra 50km trips in September.


----------



## 13 rider (4 Oct 2020)

Oct 4th 40.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop with a loop to Groby added on

Points in this challenge 59
Points in all challenges 123


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Oct 2020)

Due to my recent accident, I will not be able to complete the challenge this year. This would have been my 5th consecutive year, I believe. 

The best of luck to the rest of you. Get wrapped up. 🍀🙏


----------



## C R (4 Oct 2020)

October 4th

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Upton, Longdon, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Beckford, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home

68.3 km, 1 point, 28 points total.


----------



## Houthakker (4 Oct 2020)

*January*
18th Jan – Lytham to Fleetwood and back – 33 miles – 1 Point
*February*
8th – Lytham, Kirkham, Preston, Guild wheel, Back to Lytham - 45 Miles - 1 pt
15th – Lytham, Bispham, Poulton, Elswick, Kirkham, Lytham – 33 miles – 1 pt
*March*
14th – Lytham, Preston, Woodplumpton, Kirkham, Lytham – 34 miles – 1 pt
*April*
5th – Lytham, Kirkham, Broughton, Guild wheel, Freckleton, Lytham – 33 miles - 1 Pt
19th – Lytham, Kirkham, Great Eccleston-Over Wyre, Weeton, Lytham 34 miles – 1 pt
*May*
3rd – Lytham, Cleveleys, Thornton, Poulton, Singleton, Lytham – 32 miles – 1 pt
*June*
21st – Lytham-Fleetwood-Thornton – Poulton – Home – 38 miles – 1 pt
*July*
19th – Lytham - Preston – Chorley – Blackburn - Preston - Lytham 58 miles 2 pts
*Aug*
29th – Carnforth – Tewitfield – Preston via canal towpath - 54 miles - 2 pts
*Sep*
19th – Kirkham, Preston, Inglewhite, Scorton, Nateby, Staining, Home – 58 miles – 2 points
26th – Kirkham, Elswick, Thornton, Cleveleys, home. 37 miles - 1 pt
*October*
3rd - Home, Kirkham, Singleton, Poulton, Blackpool, Home. 33 miles – 1pt
*Total – 16 Points*


----------



## 13 rider (5 Oct 2020)

Oct 4th 40.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop with a loop to Groby added on
Oct 5th 35 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Boteston ,Carlton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 60
Points in all challenges 128


----------



## Milkfloat (5 Oct 2020)

January 5th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Ettington, Butlers Marston, Harbury, Offchurch, Warwick. 39miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/2983393237
February 2nd - Warwick, Charlecote, Aldermister, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick. 42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3064455413
March 1st - Warwick, Asrton Cantlow, Welford, Dorsington, Welford, Straford upon Avon, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Sherbourne, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3144054110
April 5th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Harbury, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Pillerton Hersey, Walton, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 37 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3257057206
May 6th - Warwick, Ashorne, Wellesbourne, Walton, Ettington, Loxley, Charlcote, Barford Warwick. 33 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3409907209
June 7th - Warwick, Barford, Charlecote, Alderminster, Illmington, Shipston-on-Stour, Whatcote, Kineton, Morton Morrell, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick 44.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3576211708
July 5th - Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Charelcote, Wimpstone, Mickleton, Illmington, Idlicote, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Whitnash, Warwick 52.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3715919999
August 2nd - Warwick, Milverton, Leek Wooton, Haseley Knob, Hockley Heath, Wood End, Lowsonford, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 37 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/3851785936
September 6th - Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Startford-upon-Avon, Mickleton, Weston-sub-Edge, Chipping Campden, Illmington, Idlicote, Wellesbourne, Leamington Spa, Warwick 51.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4019164627
October 4th - Warwick, Hill Wotton, Beausale, Hockley Heath, Earlswood, Lowsonford, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 37 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4148659520


----------



## Saluki (8 Oct 2020)

January
2 Points
February
3 Points
March
7 Points
April
6 Points
May
5 Points
June
8 points
July
2 points

August
3 points

September
13/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4055870124 Downham to King’s Lynn, Shouldham, Barroway, home. 50km 1pt
20/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4089545716 Downham, Marham, West Acre, King’s Lynn, NCN route Home for cuppa/snack Ten Mile Bank and back. 120km 3 points I think.
21/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4093534906 Downham, Denver, Hilgay, Downham. Then, after a cuppa and a bike swap, https://www.strava.com/activities/4094015992, Downham, Magdalen, Barroway, Downham. 55km 1point
29/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4125216748 Downham, Magdalen, St Johns Highway, Marshland St James, Barroway Drove, home 52km 1pt

October
07/10/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4164803270 same ride as on 29/09 with Bexwell tagged on the end. 52km 1pt

43 so far.


----------



## aferris2 (9 Oct 2020)

01 Jan 50.46 miles. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m. 2 points
15 Jan 60.56 km Strava Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m. 1 point
17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m. 1 point
08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m. 1 point
06 Apr 51.55 km Strava. Coalmine Beach, the knoll, Walpole, and return. 525m. 1 point
27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m. 1 point
10 May 53.07 km Strava Camp, The Knoll, Tinglewood road and North Walpole road twice, Camp 665m. 1 point
17 Jun 60.95 km Strava. Round and round Carnarvan WA. 131m. 1 point
01 Jul 64.79 km Strava. Broome, Goolarabooloo Millibinyarri, Cable Beach. 123m. 1 point
15 Jul 62.64 km Strava. 3 times around Broome. 164m. 1 point
20 Aug 61.36 km Part 1 Part 2. Round Rottnest island. 1 point
20 Sep 66.38 km. Strava The Hanningfields, Danbury, Boreham, Ingatestone, Billericay. 443m. 1 point
*09 Oct 61.78 km. Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Danbury, Boreham. 409m. 1 point*
Total 14 points


----------



## Willd (10 Oct 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points
Aug - 5 points
Sep - 5 points 

Oct 10 - 34.03 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Stretton Under-Fosse, Monks Kirby, High Cross (Venonis), Sharnford, Frolesworth, Leire, Dunton Bassett, Ashby Parva, Magna Park, Cross In Hand, Harborough Magna, Newbold On Avon, home.


----------



## bruce1530 (10 Oct 2020)

January: 3 rides, 3 points
February: 2 rides, 2 points
March: 5 rides, 5 points
April: 6 rides, 6 points
May: : 7 rides, 8 points
June: 4 rides, 4 points
July: 4 rides, 4 points
August: 5 rides, 9 points
September: 4 rides, 4 points

October 10: saltcoats beith lochwinnoch 51k
October 11: saltcoats portencross hunterston Largs, 52k
October 18: back roads to stewarton. 51k

Total: 48 points


----------



## Fiona R (10 Oct 2020)

*October 2020
Mon 5th 102km 1274m **Elan reservoirs loop* Erwood-Builth Wells-Newbridge on Wye-Llanwrthwl-Elan Village-Rhayader-Llanwrthwl-Newbridge on Wye-Builth Wells-Erwood *3pts
Weds 7th 105km 1360m **Gospel Pass Divine intervention* Erwood-Glasbury-Hay on Wye-Llanthony-Abergavenny-Crickhowell-Bwlch-Llangorse-Talgarth-Glasbury-Erwood *3pts
Sun 11th 118km 755m Autumnal ride to Polden Ridge *Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Sanford-Winscombe-Weare-Westhay-Chilton Polden-Woolavington-Rooksbridge-Loxton-Banwell-Sandford-Yatton-Nailsea-Home *3pts
Sat 17th Oct 212km 1736m Porky 🐷 solo DIY200 to The Feed Station *Home-Chew Stoke-Radstock-Charlton-Wells-Glastonbury-Merriott-Hambridge-High Ham-Westhay-Loxton-Winscombe-Kingston Seymour-Backwell-Home* 5pts
Sun 25th 83km 504m I didn't mean to go to (the) sea! *Home-Nailsea-Yatton-Sandford-Puxton-Kewstoke-Puxton-Sandford-Churchill-Lower Langford-Wrington-Yatton-Backwell-Home *2pts
Total 16pts
2020 Running total 121pts*


----------



## Eribiste (11 Oct 2020)

Morning ride out to Worcester along the back lanes then a ride back via Flyford Flavell, about 53 kms.
https://www.strava.com/activities/4179560938


----------



## C R (11 Oct 2020)

October 11th

St Peters, Worcester, Holt Fleet, Lincomb, Hartlebury, Rushock, Elmbridge, Wychbold, Stoke Prior, Hanbury, Tibberton, County Hall, Home.

72 km, 1 point. 29 points total.


----------



## Noodle Legs (11 Oct 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points
JUNE: 5 Points
JULY: 8 Points
AUGUST: 14 Points
SEPTEMBER: 5 Points

OCTOBER

11th: *Coalville, Market Bosworth, Measham, Overseal, Rosliston, Lullington, No Man’s Heath, Warton, Shenton, Desford, Kirby Muxloe, Markfield, Coalville 65.74 mi/ 105.80km *3 Points*

Month Total: *3 Points*
Challenge Total: *63 Points*


----------



## Domus (11 Oct 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point
September 18 Chester, Mickle Trafford, Delemere, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, Wilmslow 72.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop. 69.7 Kms 1 point
September 28 Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Holden Wood, Grane Road, Edgworth, Bolton and home 61.1 Kms 1 point
October 1 Lindale, Levens, Milnthorpe, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.2 Kms 1 point. 
October 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh. Hindley, Blackrod, Horwich and home, 56.9 Kms 1 point

Running total 71 points


----------



## steverob (11 Oct 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*May: *1 ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 rides, 3 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August:* 1 ride, 2 points
*September: *2 rides, 4 points*
11th October: 50.45 miles *- A meandering route through the south-western villages of Aylesbury Vale before returning back via my now traditional Bicester Road avoidance route (cause the A41 is direct but very busy) - https://www.strava.com/activities/4181331215 - 2 points

*Total so far: 27 points*


----------



## Bazzer (11 Oct 2020)

January 22nd Loops of Culcheth and surrounding settlements. 51.01 kms
February 2nd Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.5 kms
March 1st Lane Head, Glazebury, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 50 kms
April 4th Risley, Glazebury, Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead. (Twice). 51kms
(With apologies to @13 rider. - I thought I had posted this ride, when I posted a lunacy challenge ride)
May 13th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, High Leigh, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
May 16th Winwick, Loop of Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Latchford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
May 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Urmston, Irlam, Salford, Manchester City centre, Broughton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.7 kms.
June 13th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Bucklow Hill, Rostherne, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
July 5th Winwick, Callands, Sankey, Burtonwood, Newton, St Helens, Lane Head, Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
July 12th Winwick, Burtonwood, Collins Green, Newton, Wigan, Scholes, Bolton, NCN55 to Worsley, Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft 61kms
19th Locking Stumps, Woolston, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
26th Houghton Green, Padgate, Appleton, Stretton, Antrobus, Arley, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.5kms
August 8th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Astley, Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Hollins Green, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 53.5kms
September 17th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Rostherne, Agden, Lymm, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51.5kms
October 11th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Newton, Burtonwood, Penketh, Woolston, Fernhead, Croft, home. 51kms


----------



## Saluki (12 Oct 2020)

January
2 Points
February
3 Points
March
7 Points
April
6 Points
May
5 Points
June
8 points
July
2 points

August
3 points

September
13/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4055870124 Downham to King’s Lynn, Shouldham, Barroway, home. 50km 1pt
20/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4089545716 Downham, Marham, West Acre, King’s Lynn, NCN route Home for cuppa/snack Ten Mile Bank and back. 120km 3 points I think.
21/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4093534906 Downham, Denver, Hilgay, Downham. Then, after a cuppa and a bike swap, https://www.strava.com/activities/4094015992, Downham, Magdalen, Barroway, Downham. 55km 1point
29/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4125216748 Downham, Magdalen, St Johns Highway, Marshland St James, Barroway Drove, home 52km 1pt

October
07/10/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4164803270 same ride as on 29/09 with Bexwell tagged on the end. 52km 1pt
11/10/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4185551147 Norwich, Heathersett, Wymondham, Hethel, East Carlton, Eaton, Norwich and home after detour up Marriotts Way to add mileage. 50km 1pt

44 so far.


----------



## steverob (15 Oct 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*May: *1 ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 rides, 3 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August:* 1 ride, 2 points
*September: *2 rides, 4 points
*11th October: 50.45 miles *- A meandering route through the south-western villages of Aylesbury Vale before returning back via my now traditional Bicester Road avoidance route (cause the A41 is direct but very busy) - https://www.strava.com/activities/4181331215 - 2 points
*15th October: 62.36 miles* - First (and only?) 100km of the year. Rode into London to finally join up my VeloViewer tile clusters, then got train home. Also threw in a climb up Swains Lane just because I could - https://www.strava.com/activities/4198985452 (main ride) and https://www.strava.com/activities/4198754954 (back from station) - 3 points

*Total so far: 30 points*


----------



## gavgav (16 Oct 2020)

12th January (50.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

27th February (50.9km)
Grizedale-High Cross-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Satterthwaite-Grizedale

1 point

13th March (68.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Uppington-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point

April - COVID-19 Bye

16th May (51.92 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Wrentnall-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (70.94km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Rushton-Acton Village-Wrockwardine-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st May (84.06km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Harmer Hill-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Osbaston-Knockin-Kinnerley-Edgerley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

2 points

9th June (89.11km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Horton-Tedsmore-Haughton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Whitemere-Colemere-Lyneal-Loppington-Noneley-Tilley-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

2 points

12th June (54.41km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th July (65.60km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Osbaston-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

1st August (55.38km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Prescott-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Hadnall-Astley-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st August (68.69km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Roden-Bings Heath-Astley-Hadnall-Yorton-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Stanwardine in the Fields-Baschurch-Great Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point

8th September (59.47km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Pontesbury-Minsterley-Plox Green-Snailbeach-Stiperstones-Pennerley-The Bog-Ratlinghope-High Park-Leebotwood-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

15th September (53.93km)
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy 

1 point 

16th October (61.73km)
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy 

1 point

Running Total = 16 points


----------



## 13 rider (17 Oct 2020)

Oct 4th 40.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop with a loop to Groby added on
Oct 5th 35 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Boteston ,Carlton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Oct 17th 36.6 miles 1 point 
St Bernards loop with Sileby added on

Points in this challenge 61
Points in all challenges 129


----------



## Noodle Legs (17 Oct 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points
JUNE: 5 Points
JULY: 8 Points
AUGUST: 14 Points
SEPTEMBER: 5 Points

OCTOBER

11th: *Coalville, Market Bosworth, Measham, Overseal, Rosliston, Lullington, No Man’s Heath, Warton, Shenton, Desford, Kirby Muxloe, Markfield, Coalville 65.74 mi/ 105.80km *3 Points
17th: *Rowsley, Beeley Moor, Wadshelf, Baslow, Curbar Edge, Grindleford, Burbage Moor, Hathersage, Eyam, Monsal, Bakewell, Stanton in Peak, Rowsley 50.03 mi/80.52 km *2 Points*

Month Total: *5 Points*
Challenge Total: *65 Points*


----------



## Willd (18 Oct 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points
Aug - 5 points
Sep - 5 points 

Oct 10 - 34.03 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Stretton Under-Fosse, Monks Kirby, High Cross (Venonis), Sharnford, Frolesworth, Leire, Dunton Bassett, Ashby Parva, Magna Park, Cross In Hand, Harborough Magna, Newbold On Avon, home.

*Oct 18 - 32.14 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Napton on the Hill, Lower Shuckburgh, Staverton, Daventry, Braunston, Willoughby, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## C R (18 Oct 2020)

October 18th

Littleworth, Wadborough, Pershore, Cropthorne, Evesham, Harbington, Ragley, Arrow, Inkberrow, Huddington, Crawle, County Hall, Home.

67.8 km, 1 point, 30 points total.


----------



## 13 rider (18 Oct 2020)

Oct 4th 40.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop with a loop to Groby added on
Oct 5th 35 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Boteston ,Carlton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Oct 17th 36.6 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop with Sileby added on
Oct 18th 52.2 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foevile ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 63
Points in all challenges 131


----------



## Domus (18 Oct 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point
September 18 Chester, Mickle Trafford, Delemere, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, Wilmslow 72.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop. 69.7 Kms 1 point
September 28 Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Holden Wood, Grane Road, Edgworth, Bolton and home 61.1 Kms 1 point
October 1 Lindale, Levens, Milnthorpe, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.2 Kms 1 point. 
October 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh. Hindley, Blackrod, Horwich and home, 56.9 Kms 1 point
October 18 Bury, Rawtenstall, Haslingden, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home 57.4 Kms 1 point

Running total 72 points


----------



## steverob (19 Oct 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*May: *1 ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 rides, 3 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August:* 1 ride, 2 points
*September: *2 rides, 4 points
*11th October: 50.45 miles *- A meandering route through the south-western villages of Aylesbury Vale before returning back via my now traditional Bicester Road avoidance route (cause the A41 is direct but very busy) - https://www.strava.com/activities/4181331215 - 2 points
*15th October: 62.36 miles* - First (and only?) 100km of the year. Rode into London to finally join up my VeloViewer tile clusters, then got train home. Also threw in a climb up Swains Lane just because I could - https://www.strava.com/activities/4198985452 (main ride) and https://www.strava.com/activities/4198754954 (back from station) - 3 points
*19th October: 56.71 miles* - A trip to, in, around and back from Bicester. A very easy ride; flat, dry, little wind - perfect for me in other words! - https://www.strava.com/activities/4215788654 - 2 points

*Total so far: 32 points*


----------



## Willd (24 Oct 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points
Aug - 5 points
Sep - 5 points 

Oct 10 - 34.03 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Church Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Stretton Under-Fosse, Monks Kirby, High Cross (Venonis), Sharnford, Frolesworth, Leire, Dunton Bassett, Ashby Parva, Magna Park, Cross In Hand, Harborough Magna, Newbold On Avon, home.

*Oct 18 - 32.14 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Napton on the Hill, Lower Shuckburgh, Staverton, Daventry, Braunston, Willoughby, Dunchurch, home. 

*Oct 24 - 37.50 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold On Avon, Harborough Magna, Pailton, Street Ashton, Withybrook, Wolvey, Burton Hastings, Bramcote, Bulkington, Bedworth, Exhall, Bedworth, Bulkington, Barnacle, Shilton, Brinklow, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.


----------



## 13 rider (24 Oct 2020)

Oct 4th 40.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop with a loop to Groby added on
Oct 5th 35 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Botcheston ,Carlton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Oct 17th 36.6 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop with Sileby added on
Oct 18th 52.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foevile ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
Oct 24th 37.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Hoton ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 64
Points in all challenges 135


----------



## steverob (25 Oct 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*May: *1 ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 rides, 3 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August:* 1 ride, 2 points
*September: *2 rides, 4 points
*11th October: 50.45 miles *- A meandering route through the south-western villages of Aylesbury Vale before returning back via my now traditional Bicester Road avoidance route (cause the A41 is direct but very busy) - https://www.strava.com/activities/4181331215 - 2 points
*15th October: 62.36 miles* - First (and only?) 100km of the year. Rode into London to finally join up my VeloViewer tile clusters, then got train home. Also threw in a climb up Swains Lane just because I could - https://www.strava.com/activities/4198985452 (main ride) and https://www.strava.com/activities/4198754954 (back from station) - 3 points
*19th October: 56.71 miles* - A trip to, in, around and back from Bicester. A very easy ride; flat, dry, little wind - perfect for me in other words! - https://www.strava.com/activities/4215788654 - 2 points
*25th October: 51.01 miles* - Rounding out my two weeks off work with another 50 miler. A couple of flooded roads to traverse plus a detour due to the A40 being closed, but a nice tailwind home saw a good speed boost - https://www.strava.com/activities/4241884824 - 2 points

*Total so far: 34 points*


----------



## C R (25 Oct 2020)

October 25th

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Earls Croome, Upton, Longdon, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Beckford, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home.

68.2km, 1 point, 31 points total.


----------



## Domus (25 Oct 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point
September 18 Chester, Mickle Trafford, Delemere, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, Wilmslow 72.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop. 69.7 Kms 1 point
September 28 Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Holden Wood, Grane Road, Edgworth, Bolton and home 61.1 Kms 1 point
October 1 Lindale, Levens, Milnthorpe, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.2 Kms 1 point. 
October 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh. Hindley, Blackrod, Horwich and home, 56.9 Kms 1 point
October 18 Bury, Rawtenstall, Haslingden, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home 57.4 Kms 1 point
October 25 Harwood, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Scout Road, Horwich, Bolton and home 55.0 Kms 1 point

Running total 73 points


----------



## 13 rider (28 Oct 2020)

Oct 4th 40.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop with a loop to Groby added on
Oct 5th 35 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Botcheston ,Carlton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Oct 17th 36.6 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop with Sileby added on
Oct 18th 52.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foevile ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
Oct 24th 37.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Hoton ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey
Oct 27th 31.5 miles 1 point
St Bernards Loop
Oct 28th 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 66
Points in all challenges 137


----------



## Sbudge (28 Oct 2020)

18th January, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3022105778) First time up Kop Hill for 2020, Gt Missenden Loop
25th January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3042284687) Gentle North London loop
8th February, 50.25km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3082327673) South West London pootle
29th February, 99.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3143153917) Bathgate/Cumbernauld loop - Wind, Snow, Rain, Sun
21st March, 55.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3203679174) Wendover, Tring and Chesham loop
11th April, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3284446447) Wendover loops
19th April, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Tring and Slapton
25th April, 73.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Slapton and Gaddesden
8th May, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3418801956) Whiteleaf, Smalldean, Dunsmore hills - VE Day ride
15th May, 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3455702992) Wendover/Chenies loop - gravel and backroads.
20th May, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3484015323) Wendover/Waddesdon on a Wednesday
24th May, 80.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3504694357) Wendover/Oakley via the Phoenix Trail
7th June, 52.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3578106353) Wendover/Wycombe loop
5th July, 51.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3716812045) Windy ways Wendover
18th July, 59.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3780546276) Wendover/Watlington Gravel loop
26th July, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3815165815) Taynuilt to Musedale and back
28th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3826504908) Taynuilt wanderings
30th July, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3837732690) Taynuilt to Connel Bridge and Lora Falls
4th August, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3864686803) NW6 to Enfield loop
23rd August, 55.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3954063440) Gravel and mud along the Icknield Way
29th August, 53.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3983170055) Potters Bar and St.Albans loop
12th September, 50.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4048641847) Richmond, Southall, Wembley and Hampstead 
7th October, 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4164009244) Lea Valley loop
11th October, 54.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4181305955) Ashridge and the Beacon loop
23rd October, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4232986549) Aberfoyle to Inversnaid and back
24th October, 80.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4237732012) NCRs around the Forth
26th October, 52.6km https://www.strava.com/activities/4246121167) Bannockburn and Denny loop


----------



## Domus (28 Oct 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point
September 18 Chester, Mickle Trafford, Delemere, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, Wilmslow 72.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop. 69.7 Kms 1 point
September 28 Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Holden Wood, Grane Road, Edgworth, Bolton and home 61.1 Kms 1 point
October 1 Lindale, Levens, Milnthorpe, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.2 Kms 1 point. 
October 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh. Hindley, Blackrod, Horwich and home, 56.9 Kms 1 point
October 18 Bury, Rawtenstall, Haslingden, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home 57.4 Kms 1 point
October 25 Harwood, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Scout Road, Horwich, Bolton and home 55.0 Kms 1 point
October 28 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.8 Kms 1 point

Running total 74 points


----------



## footloose crow (28 Oct 2020)

*October 2020 report*

It has not been a good month for riding! Rain and wind plus too many commitments to be elsewhere than on a bike.

10 Oct. Truro - Carn Brea - Truro. 34 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/4176050394

22 Oct. Truro - Newquay - Perranporth - Truro. 43 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/4228383959

Got a 100k DIY Audax planned for next week.


----------



## 13 rider (30 Oct 2020)

Oct 4th 40.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop with a loop to Groby added on
Oct 5th 35 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Botcheston ,Carlton ,Shenton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Oct 17th 36.6 miles 1 point
St Bernards loop with Sileby added on
Oct 18th 52.2 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foevile ,Saxelby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Anstey
Oct 24th 37.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Barrow ,Hoton ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey
Oct 27th 31.5 miles 1 point
St Bernards Loop
Oct 28th 32.5 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Thrussington ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Anstey
Oct 30th 41.2 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Sileby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Swithland ,Cropston ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 67
Points in all challenges 138


----------



## Jenkins (30 Oct 2020)

Work & weather getting in the way of having fun again this month with only an additional 3 x 50km rides to add to the list from the 3rd of this month. November's not looking much better as a change of shift pattern has reduced my planned 2 weeks off in the middle of the month to just 8 days off .

October 9th, Diss to Old Buckenham & back on various back roads, 59.2km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4171581147/
October 12th, Boulge & Swilland churches, 66.4km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4185173688
October 30th, Felixstowe, Kirton, Martlesham &Foxhall on & off road, 53.6km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4262427139


----------



## Rob and Alison (30 Oct 2020)

January.
3rd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43340197 Solo with Stig
February.
1st. 58km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3062463656 Solo with Stig.
March
1st. 73km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3146471226 Solo with Stig.
8th. 74km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3166984839 Solo, British Cycling Guided ride to Odder, no Stig!
14th. 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/3183716405 on Tandem
22nd. 67km https://www.strava.com/activities/3208584549 solo with Stig.
April
25th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3316160290 shielding turbo ride.
26th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3363196570 turbo.
May
Alison 8th. 53km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3420720066 turbo
Rob(and Stig) 3rd. 59km https://www.strava.com/activities/3424287986
June
17th. 63km https://www.strava.com/activities/3631010617 Solo with Stig
July
4th. 51km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3711729063 on Tandem
5th. 54km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3719346652 Solo with Stig.
11th. 107km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3746746955 Solo with Stig.
12th. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3750455304 on Tandem
19th. 86km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3787634565 Solo with Stig
24th. 101km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3809130666 Solo with Stig.
26th. 68km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3816556867 Solo with Stig.
August
1st. 71km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3849957025 Solo with Stig.
2nd. 72km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3852638019 on Tandem.
September
21st. 53km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4092162143 on Tandem.
22nd. 83km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4098769020 solo with Stig. 
October.
2nd. 102km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4142545138 solo with Stig.
4th. 53km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4150687510 solo with Stig.
17th. 59km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4207119769 solo with Stig
25th. 106km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4243785650 solo with Stig
30th. 113km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4263613929 solo with Stig


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Oct 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> Septembers rides added.


04/10/20 Loppington- Nonely- Myddle- Merrington-Old Woods- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley- Hordley- Tetchill-Ellesmere- Welshampton- Northwood-Home 55.5km 1 point
10/10/20 Wolverley- Loppington-English Frankton- Cockshutt- Lower Hordley- Bagley-Stanwardine- Baschurch-Yeaton- Old Woods-Myddle-Burlton-Loppington-Home 56.1km 1 point
17/10/20 Northwood- Bettisfield- Welshampton-Ellesmere-Trench-Elson- Ellesmere- Tetchill-Hordley- Bagley-Weston Lullingfields- Eyton- Myddlewood-Marton- Burlton-Loppington- Home 58.3km 1 point.
19/10/20 Wolverley -Nonely- Commonwood-Myddle-Merrington- Old Woods- Baschurch- Burlton- English Frankton-Lyneal- Welshampton-Northwood- Home 56.7km 1 point.
25/10/20 Hhorton -Creamore- Wem- Aston- Barkers Green- Tilley- Nonely- Myddle- Eyton - Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley-Lee- Colemere- Welshampton- Lyneal -Loppington- Home 57.5km 1 point.
30/10/20 Northwood- Bettisfield- Breadon Heath- Welshampton- Ellesmere- Lee- Bagley-Weston Lullingfields- Baschurch- Eyton- Myddlewood- Marton- Burlton- Brown Heath- Loppington- Nonely-Wolverley- Home 54.8km 1 point
Total 48 points


----------



## lane (31 Oct 2020)

*January*
5th - 82km - Packington - https://www.strava.com/activities/2984702594 - 2 points
12th - 50km - East Leake - https://www.strava.com/activities/3005222015 1 Point
25th - 63km - Barrow upon Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3042379062 1 point

*February*
2nd - 65km - Attenborough Nature Reserve - https://www.strava.com/activities/3065380960 1 point
8th - 63km - Barrow on Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3082692315 1 point
23rd - 50km - Western on Trent - https://www.strava.com/activities/3125776313 1 point

*March*
1st- 88KM - Rangemore - https://www.strava.com/activities/3145669433 2 Points
8th 103km Loughborough https://www.strava.com/activities/3166357399 3 points
15th 72km Barrow on Soar, Wymeswold, Wysall, https://www.strava.com/activities/3186604377 1 Point

*April*
5th Lanes towards East Leake https://www.strava.com/activities/3260493010 1 Point

*May*
3rd Willington 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/3393806589 1 Point
7th East Leake 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/3415766082 1 Point
9th 55km Worthington https://www.strava.com/activities/3426909946 1 Point
15th 57km East Leake ://www.strava.com/activities/3456889366 1 Point
17th 54km Worthington https://www.strava.com/activities/3469003548 1 Point
24th 64km Derby Circumnavigation https://www.strava.com/activities/3506372324 1 Point
28th 65km Derby Circumnavigation https://www.strava.com/activities/3527888061 1 Point
30th Barrow upon Soar 72km 1 Point

*June*
6th 80.9km Beacon Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/3574429133 1 point
13th 98 km Beacon Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/3609325809 2 points
20th 93km Beacon Hill via Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/3645344312 2 points
28th 104km Marchington https://www.strava.com/activities/3684610028 3 points
30th 53km Worthington 1 point

*July*

4th 110km https://www.strava.com/activities/3713812764 3 points
9th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/3737487905 1 point
11th 115km https://www.strava.com/activities/3747324004 3 points
16th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/3772629552 1 point
19th 122km https://www.strava.com/activities/3787122929 3 points
24th 105km https://www.strava.com/activities/3809125786 3 points
28th 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/3828920063 1 point

*AUG*

2nd 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/3854505383 3 points
4th 54km https://www.strava.com/activities/3864339005 1 point
8th 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/3882011647 1 point
15th 103km https://www.strava.com/activities/3917853422 3 points
24th 203km https://www.strava.com/activities/3961015241 5 points
30th 92km https://www.strava.com/activities/3987668435 2 points

*SEPT*

6th 51km Staunton https://www.strava.com/activities/4020406048 1 Point
10th 53km Breedon on the Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/4041167591 1 Point
12th 102km East Bridgeford https://www.strava.com/activities/4049672007 2 Points
26th 62km https://www.strava.com/athletes/3237978 Barrow upon Soar 1 Point

*OCT*

25th https://www.strava.com/activities/4242321671 Barton in Fabis 52km

Total Points : 67


----------



## slow scot (1 Nov 2020)

October.

8th (54km) Blacktop, Garlogie, Loch of Skene, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
14th (70km) Deeside line, Drum, Hirn, Banchory, South Deeside road, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
15th (56km) Start from Five Mile garage, Col de Millbuie, Lyne of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Raemoir road via Hill of Fair, Hirn, Drum, Deeside line.
18th (63km) Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene and Skene school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
21st (54km) Deeside line, Drum, five roads loop, Park shop and bridge, Durris hills, Leggart Terrace.
25th (57km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
27th (60km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Echt, Dunecht estate, Loch of Skene, Skene school, Westhill cycleway.

Total Points: 104


----------



## Willd (1 Nov 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points
Aug - 5 points
Sep - 5 points 
Oct - 3 points

Nov 1 - 32.85 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Lawford Heath, Wolston, Ryton on Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Cubbington, Lillington , Royal Leamington Spa, Lillington, Cubbington, Weston Under-Wetherley, Princethorpe, Stretton on Dunsmore, Long Lawford, Lawford Heath, home.


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2020)

Nov 1st 31.4 miles 1 point 
Standard Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 68
Points in all challenges 139


----------



## Jon George (1 Nov 2020)

*1st Nov*
Lots of loops out into the near countryside off the old by-pass, plus a leg out to Nacton. 2hrs and 35 mins equates (for me and the bike) to: 
*50+ km
1 Point

Total Points: 14*


----------



## Domus (4 Nov 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point
September 18 Chester, Mickle Trafford, Delemere, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, Wilmslow 72.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop. 69.7 Kms 1 point
September 28 Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Holden Wood, Grane Road, Edgworth, Bolton and home 61.1 Kms 1 point
October 1 Lindale, Levens, Milnthorpe, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.2 Kms 1 point. 
October 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh. Hindley, Blackrod, Horwich and home, 56.9 Kms 1 point
October 18 Bury, Rawtenstall, Haslingden, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home 57.4 Kms 1 point
October 25 Harwood, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Scout Road, Horwich, Bolton and home 55.0 Kms 1 point
October 28 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.8 Kms 1 point
November 4 Ainsworth, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 62.1 Kms 1 point

Running total 75 points


----------



## aferris2 (4 Nov 2020)

01 Jan 50.46 miles. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m. 2 points
15 Jan 60.56 km Strava Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m. 1 point
17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m. 1 point
08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m. 1 point
06 Apr 51.55 km Strava. Coalmine Beach, the knoll, Walpole, and return. 525m. 1 point
27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m. 1 point
10 May 53.07 km Strava Camp, The Knoll, Tinglewood road and North Walpole road twice, Camp 665m. 1 point
17 Jun 60.95 km Strava. Round and round Carnarvan WA. 131m. 1 point
01 Jul 64.79 km Strava. Broome, Goolarabooloo Millibinyarri, Cable Beach. 123m. 1 point
15 Jul 62.64 km Strava. 3 times around Broome. 164m. 1 point
20 Aug 61.36 km Part 1 Part 2. Round Rottnest island. 1 point
20 Sep 66.38 km. Strava The Hanningfields, Danbury, Boreham, Ingatestone, Billericay. 443m. 1 point
09 Oct 61.78 km. Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Danbury, Boreham. 409m. 1 point
*09 Nov 50.13 miles Strava. South Hanningfield, Danbury, Boreham, the Walthams, Ingatesone, 1854ft. 2 points*
Total 16 points


----------



## 13 rider (5 Nov 2020)

Nov 1st 31.4 miles 1 point
Standard Wymeswold loop
Nov 5th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foevile ,Wartnaby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 70
Points in all challenges 141


----------



## bruce1530 (7 Nov 2020)

January: 3 rides, 3 points
February: 2 rides, 2 points
March: 5 rides, 5 points
April: 6 rides, 6 points
May: : 7 rides, 8 points
June: 4 rides, 4 points
July: 4 rides, 4 points
August: 5 rides, 9 points
September: 4 rides, 4 points
October: 3 rides, 3 points

7 November - Saltcoats-Irvine-troon, 52k
21 November: Ardrossan, Portencross, Largs, 51k
29 November: Saltcoats, Portencross, Fairlie, Largs, 53k

Total: 51 points


----------



## steverob (7 Nov 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*May: *1 ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 rides, 3 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August:* 1 ride, 2 points
*September: *2 rides, 4 points
*October: *4 rides, 9 points
*7th November: 62.42 miles* - An accidental metric century; meandered around Aylesbury for an hour, then planned to do one of my standard 50km+ routes, but a closed road meant adding on 10 extra unplanned miles to detour - https://www.strava.com/activities/4302607406 - 3 points

*Total so far: 37 points*


----------



## Domus (7 Nov 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point
September 18 Chester, Mickle Trafford, Delemere, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, Wilmslow 72.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop. 69.7 Kms 1 point
September 28 Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Holden Wood, Grane Road, Edgworth, Bolton and home 61.1 Kms 1 point
October 1 Lindale, Levens, Milnthorpe, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.2 Kms 1 point. 
October 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh. Hindley, Blackrod, Horwich and home, 56.9 Kms 1 point
October 18 Bury, Rawtenstall, Haslingden, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home 57.4 Kms 1 point
October 25 Harwood, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Scout Road, Horwich, Bolton and home 55.0 Kms 1 point
October 28 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.8 Kms 1 point
November 4 Ainsworth, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
November 7 Ainsworth, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 62.2 Kms 1 point

Running total 76 points


----------



## Bazzer (7 Nov 2020)

January 22nd Loops of Culcheth and surrounding settlements. 51.01 kms
February 2nd Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.5 kms
March 1st Lane Head, Glazebury, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 50 kms
April 4th Risley, Glazebury, Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead. (Twice). 51kms
(With apologies to @13 rider. - I thought I had posted this ride, when I posted a lunacy challenge ride)
May 13th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, High Leigh, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
May 16th Winwick, Loop of Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Latchford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
May 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Urmston, Irlam, Salford, Manchester City centre, Broughton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.7 kms.
June 13th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Bucklow Hill, Rostherne, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
July 5th Winwick, Callands, Sankey, Burtonwood, Newton, St Helens, Lane Head, Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
July 12th Winwick, Burtonwood, Collins Green, Newton, Wigan, Scholes, Bolton, NCN55 to Worsley, Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft 61kms
19th Locking Stumps, Woolston, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
26th Houghton Green, Padgate, Appleton, Stretton, Antrobus, Arley, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.5kms
August 8th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Astley, Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Hollins Green, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 53.5kms
September 17th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Rostherne, Agden, Lymm, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51.5kms
October 11th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Newton, Burtonwood, Penketh, Woolston, Fernhead, Croft, home. 51kms
November 6th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 53.4kms


----------



## Willd (7 Nov 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points
Aug - 5 points
Sep - 5 points 
Oct - 3 points

Nov 1 - 32.85 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Lawford Heath, Wolston, Ryton on Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Cubbington, Lillington , Royal Leamington Spa, Lillington, Cubbington, Weston Under-Wetherley, Princethorpe, Stretton on Dunsmore, Long Lawford, Lawford Heath, home.

*Nov 7 - 83.67 miles - 3 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Little Everdon, Everdon, Farthingstone, Maidford, Blakesley, Silverstone, Dadford, Radclive, Gawcott, Lenborough, Verney Junction and back roughly the same route missing out Little Everdon and Cawston.


----------



## Jenkins (7 Nov 2020)

November 7th – Waldringfield, Grundisburgh, Claydon, Sproughton & Ipswich, 50.4 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/4302344983


----------



## Saluki (7 Nov 2020)

January
2 Points
February
3 Points
March
7 Points
April
6 Points
May
5 Points
June
8 points
July
2 points

August
3 points

September
13/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4055870124 Downham to King’s Lynn, Shouldham, Barroway, home. 50km 1pt
20/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4089545716 Downham, Marham, West Acre, King’s Lynn, NCN route Home for cuppa/snack Ten Mile Bank and back. 120km 3 points I think.
21/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4093534906 Downham, Denver, Hilgay, Downham. Then, after a cuppa and a bike swap, https://www.strava.com/activities/4094015992, Downham, Magdalen, Barroway, Downham. 55km 1point
29/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4125216748 Downham, Magdalen, St Johns Highway, Marshland St James, Barroway Drove, home 52km 1pt

October
07/10/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4164803270 same ride as on 29/09 with Bexwell tagged on the end. 52km 1pt
11/10/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4185551147 Norwich, Heathersett, Wymondham, Hethel, East Carlton, Eaton, Norwich and home after detour up Marriotts Way to add mileage. 50km 1pt

November
05/11/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4290049647 NDR Loop. 50km 1pt
07/11/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4303783214 Kings Cross, quick bit of sightseeing, Lee Valley, Ware, Hare Street, Cambridge 100km 3 points

48 so far.


----------



## 13 rider (8 Nov 2020)

Nov 1st 31.4 miles 1 point
Standard Wymeswold loop
Nov 5th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foevile ,Wartnaby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Nov 8th 37.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Carlton ,Shenton ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 71
Points in all challenges 145


----------



## C R (8 Nov 2020)

November 7th

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Baughton, Strensham, Twynning, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Beckford, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Pinvin, Drakes Broughton, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home

68.1 km, 1 point. 32 points total.


----------



## Eribiste (10 Nov 2020)

Well, two 50+ rides this month, both scrambled by a misbehaving Garmin Edge 200. 53kms on the 8th, I know that because I did two laps of Bredon Hill, 26.5kms a go. Todays ride was 55 kms as plotted on Ride with GPS but only 31kms got recorded. It's Christmas soon and I wonder what Santa might have in his sack for me.....


----------



## Domus (10 Nov 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point
September 18 Chester, Mickle Trafford, Delemere, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, Wilmslow 72.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop. 69.7 Kms 1 point
September 28 Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Holden Wood, Grane Road, Edgworth, Bolton and home 61.1 Kms 1 point
October 1 Lindale, Levens, Milnthorpe, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.2 Kms 1 point. 
October 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh. Hindley, Blackrod, Horwich and home, 56.9 Kms 1 point
October 18 Bury, Rawtenstall, Haslingden, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home 57.4 Kms 1 point
October 25 Harwood, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Scout Road, Horwich, Bolton and home 55.0 Kms 1 point
October 28 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.8 Kms 1 point
November 4 Ainsworth, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
November 7 Ainsworth, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 62.2 Kms 1 point
November 10 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Horwich and home 53.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 77 points


----------



## Jenkins (12 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> November 7th – Waldringfield, Grundisburgh, Claydon, Sproughton & Ipswich, 50.4 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/4302344983



And today the metric 50 with a bit of an extended shopping trip to Lidl
November 12th, Falkenham, Bucklesham, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Kesgrave & Nacton, 53.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4327121238

Full, updated list of rides in both challenges:


Jenkins said:


> *Metric 50s*
> January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938
> January 26th - Anti clockwise to Westerfield. 56.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3045782202
> February 1st - Click & Collect at Argos in Sainsburys, 61.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3062541770
> ...


----------



## cosmicbike (12 Nov 2020)

31st January. Home-Chertsey-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. 53.1km
8th February. Home-Chertsey-Lower Sunbury-Hampton-Fulwell-Twickenham-Walton-Home. 50.8km
16th March. Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Home. 56.6km
1st April. Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Lightwater-Ascot-Home. 52.3km
3rd May. Home-Virginia Water-Lyne-Chobham-Lightwater-Sunningdale-Home. 60.94km
7th June. Home-Horton-Datchet-Windsor-Ascot-WGP-Home. 66.24km
7th July. Home-Sunningdale-Chobham-Bagshot-Ascot-WGP-Home. 51.6km
20th August. Home-Wentworth-WGP-Winkfield-West End-Chobham-Home. 51.9km
5th September. Home-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-Sunningdale-Home. 51.9km
1st October. Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Lane End-Virginia Water-Home. 51.1km 
12th November. Home-Chertsey-Weybridge-Hampton Court-Sunbury-Home. 50.9km.


----------



## Willd (13 Nov 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points
Aug - 5 points
Sep - 5 points 
Oct - 3 points

Nov 1 - 32.85 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Lawford Heath, Wolston, Ryton on Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Cubbington, Lillington , Royal Leamington Spa, Lillington, Cubbington, Weston Under-Wetherley, Princethorpe, Stretton on Dunsmore, Long Lawford, Lawford Heath, home.

*Nov 7 - 83.67 miles - 3 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Little Everdon, Everdon, Farthingstone, Maidford, Blakesley, Silverstone, Dadford, Radclive, Gawcott, Lenborough, Verney Junction and back roughly the same route missing out Little Everdon and Cawston.

*Nov 13 - 32.3 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Ladbroke, Bishops Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Bascote, Long Itchington, Marton, Princethorpe, home.


----------



## Rob and Alison (14 Nov 2020)

January.
3rd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43340197 Solo with Stig
February.
1st. 58km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3062463656 Solo with Stig.
March
1st. 73km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3146471226 Solo with Stig.
8th. 74km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3166984839 Solo, British Cycling Guided ride to Odder, no Stig!
14th. 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/3183716405 on Tandem
22nd. 67km https://www.strava.com/activities/3208584549 solo with Stig.
April
25th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3316160290 shielding turbo ride.
26th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3363196570 turbo.
May
Alison 8th. 53km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3420720066 turbo
Rob(and Stig) 3rd. 59km https://www.strava.com/activities/3424287986
June
17th. 63km https://www.strava.com/activities/3631010617 Solo with Stig
July
4th. 51km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3711729063 on Tandem
5th. 54km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3719346652 Solo with Stig.
11th. 107km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3746746955 Solo with Stig.
12th. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3750455304 on Tandem
19th. 86km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3787634565 Solo with Stig
24th. 101km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3809130666 Solo with Stig.
26th. 68km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3816556867 Solo with Stig.
August
1st. 71km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3849957025 Solo with Stig.
2nd. 72km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3852638019 on Tandem.
September
21st. 53km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4092162143 on Tandem.
22nd. 83km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4098769020 solo with Stig.
October.
2nd. 102km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4142545138 solo with Stig.
4th. 53km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4150687510 solo with Stig.
17th. 59km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4207119769 solo with Stig
25th. 106km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4243785650 solo with Stig
30th. 113km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4263613929 solo with Stig 
November
7th. 101km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4304404553 solo with Stig
8th. 55km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4310324899 solo with Stig
13th. 50miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/4333243671 solo with Stig


----------



## C R (15 Nov 2020)

Nov 15th

St Peters, Worcester, Hallow, Holt Heath, Great Whitley, Martley, Broad Heath, Bransford, Leigh Sinton, Newland, Madresfield, The Rhyd, Hanley, Upton, Earls Croome, Kinnersley, Pirton, Hatfield, Home

74.6 km, 1 point, 33 points total.


----------



## Houthakker (15 Nov 2020)

*January*
18th Jan – Lytham to Fleetwood and back – 33 miles – 1 Point
*February*
8th – Lytham, Kirkham, Preston, Guild wheel, Back to Lytham - 45 Miles - 1 pt
15th – Lytham, Bispham, Poulton, Elswick, Kirkham, Lytham – 33 miles – 1 pt
*March*
14th – Lytham, Preston, Woodplumpton, Kirkham, Lytham – 34 miles – 1 pt
*April*
5th – Lytham, Kirkham, Broughton, Guild wheel, Freckleton, Lytham – 33 miles - 1 Pt
19th – Lytham, Kirkham, Great Eccleston-Over Wyre, Weeton, Lytham 34 miles – 1 pt
*May*
3rd – Lytham, Cleveleys, Thornton, Poulton, Singleton, Lytham – 32 miles – 1 pt
*June*
21st – Lytham-Fleetwood-Thornton – Poulton – Home – 38 miles – 1 pt
*July*
19th – Lytham - Preston – Chorley – Blackburn - Preston - Lytham 58 miles 2 pts
*Aug*
29th – Carnforth – Tewitfield – Preston via canal towpath - 54 miles - 2 pts
*Sep*
19th – Kirkham, Preston, Inglewhite, Scorton, Nateby, Staining, Home – 58 miles – 2 points
26th – Kirkham, Elswick, Thornton, Cleveleys, home. 37 miles - 1 pt
*October*
3rd - Home, Kirkham, Singleton, Poulton, Blackpool, Home. 33 miles – 1pt
17th – Preston, Southport, Burscough, Parbold, Croston, Preston – 55 miles – 2 points
*November*
14th – Lytham, Kirkham, Mysercough, Inskip, Kirkham, Lytham – 34 miles – 1 pt
*Total – 19 Points*


----------



## Domus (19 Nov 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point
September 18 Chester, Mickle Trafford, Delemere, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, Wilmslow 72.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop. 69.7 Kms 1 point
September 28 Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Holden Wood, Grane Road, Edgworth, Bolton and home 61.1 Kms 1 point
October 1 Lindale, Levens, Milnthorpe, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.2 Kms 1 point.
October 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh. Hindley, Blackrod, Horwich and home, 56.9 Kms 1 point
October 18 Bury, Rawtenstall, Haslingden, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home 57.4 Kms 1 point
October 25 Harwood, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Scout Road, Horwich, Bolton and home 55.0 Kms 1 point
October 28 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.8 Kms 1 point
November 4 Ainsworth, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
November 7 Ainsworth, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 62.2 Kms 1 point
November 10 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Horwich and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
November 19 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.7 Kms 1 point

Running total 78 points


----------



## tallliman (21 Nov 2020)

This is a well overdue update so apologies for the paucity of information.
01/01/2020 31.86 1
03/01/2020 74.81 3
25/01/2020 32.04 1
01/02/2020 70.01 3
08/02/2020 91.92 3
07/03/2020 32.13 1
08/03/2020 31.94 1
14/03/2020 71.56 3
16/03/2020 39.76 1
17/03/2020 40.04 1
21/03/2020 31.60 1
23/03/2020 49.39 1
26/03/2020 35.64 1
04/04/2020 34.31 1
09/04/2020 33.98 1
10/04/2020 32.04 1
12/04/2020 31.32 1
13/04/2020 31.25 1
14/04/2020 41.47 1
16/04/2020 36.52 1
19/04/2020 31.11 1
20/04/2020 32.70 1
21/04/2020 31.20 1
23/04/2020 31.23 1
24/04/2020 34.51 1
29/04/2020 46.57 1
06/05/2020 32.35 1
08/05/2020 34.48 1
09/05/2020 31.54 1
13/05/2020 42.52 1
15/05/2020 31.36 1
17/05/2020 32.65 1
19/05/2020 31.25 1
24/05/2020 50.09 2
25/05/2020 36.49 1
27/05/2020 34.55 1
28/05/2020 31.18 1
30/05/2020 45.65 1
01/06/2020 39.59 1
02/06/2020 39.02 1
08/06/2020 34.20 1
09/06/2020 36.22 1
10/06/2020 39.82 1
14/06/2020 68.33 3
15/06/2020 40.39 1
21/06/2020 50.04 2
22/06/2020 32.90 1
23/06/2020 38.98 1
24/06/2020 41.89 1
26/06/2020 44.92 1
29/06/2020 53.33 2
06/07/2020 62.41 3
11/07/2020 45.46 1
18/07/2020 101.02 4
23/07/2020 31.69 1
26/07/2020 40.49 1
28/07/2020 40.45 1
31/07/2020 51.99 2
01/08/2020 54.72 2
09/08/2020 64.89 3
11/08/2020 33.10 1
13/08/2020 31.25 1
16/08/2020 45.70 1
20/08/2020 36.09 1
22/08/2020 43.07 1
31/08/2020 37.09 1
01/09/2020 31.20 1
02/09/2020 106.32 4
05/09/2020 70.49 3
07/09/2020 32.42 1
08/09/2020 32.22 1
12/09/2020 62.20 3
14/09/2020 35.42 1
18/09/2020 69.37 3
19/09/2020 41.87 1
09/10/2020 76.45 3
10/10/2020 58.54 2
19/10/2020 37.71 1
20/10/2020 31.75 1
28/10/2020 40.32 1
02/11/2020 31.56 1
04/11/2020 69.81 3
15/11/2020 31.10 1
18/11/2020 42.33 1

Total: 120 points


----------



## 13 rider (21 Nov 2020)

Nov 1st 31.4 miles 1 point
Standard Wymeswold loop
Nov 5th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foevile ,Wartnaby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Nov 8th 37.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Carlton ,Shenton ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Nov 21st 39.6 miles 1 point
An extended Wymeswold loop

Points in this challenge 72
Points in all challenges 150


----------



## Willd (21 Nov 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points
Aug - 5 points
Sep - 5 points 
Oct - 3 points

Nov 1 - 32.85 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Lawford Heath, Wolston, Ryton on Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Cubbington, Lillington , Royal Leamington Spa, Lillington, Cubbington, Weston Under-Wetherley, Princethorpe, Stretton on Dunsmore, Long Lawford, Lawford Heath, home.

*Nov 7 - 83.67 miles - 3 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Little Everdon, Everdon, Farthingstone, Maidford, Blakesley, Silverstone, Dadford, Radclive, Gawcott, Lenborough, Verney Junction and back roughly the same route missing out Little Everdon and Cawston.

*Nov 13 - 32.3 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Ladbroke, Bishops Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Bascote, Long Itchington, Marton, Princethorpe, home.

*Nov 21 - 38.47 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Kites Hardwick, Tomlow, Napton on the Hill, Chapel Green, Marton Doles, Priors Hardwick, Stoneton, Wormleighton, Fenny Compton, Knightcote, Bishops Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Dunchurch, home.


----------



## steverob (21 Nov 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*May: *1 ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 rides, 3 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August:* 1 ride, 2 points
*September: *2 rides, 4 points
*October: *4 rides, 9 points
*7th November: 62.42 miles* - An accidental metric century; meandered around Aylesbury for an hour, then planned to do one of my standard 50km+ routes, but a closed road meant adding on 10 extra unplanned miles to detour - https://www.strava.com/activities/4302607406 - 3 points
*21st November: 55.45 miles* - Trip out to the fringes of Oxfordshire, specifically to tackle one road in the middle of nowhere that I particularly enjoy cycling! Wind at my back all the way home - https://www.strava.com/activities/4369578859 - 2 points

*Total so far: 39 points*


----------



## Saluki (22 Nov 2020)

*January*
2 Points
*Feb*
3 Points
March
7 Points
April
6 Points
May
5 Points
June
8 points
July
2 points

August
3 points

September
13/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4055870124 Downham to King’s Lynn, Shouldham, Barroway, home. 50km 1pt
20/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4089545716 Downham, Marham, West Acre, King’s Lynn, NCN route Home for cuppa/snack Ten Mile Bank and back. 120km 3 points I think.
21/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4093534906 Downham, Denver, Hilgay, Downham. Then, after a cuppa and a bike swap, https://www.strava.com/activities/4094015992, Downham, Magdalen, Barroway, Downham. 55km 1point
29/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4125216748 Downham, Magdalen, St Johns Highway, Marshland St James, Barroway Drove, home 52km 1pt

October
07/10/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4164803270 same ride as on 29/09 with Bexwell tagged on the end. 52km 1pt
11/10/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4185551147 Norwich, Heathersett, Wymondham, Hethel, East Carlton, Eaton, Norwich and home after detour up Marriotts Way to add mileage. 50km 1pt

November
05/11/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4290049647 NDR Loop. 50km 1pt
07/11/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4303783214 Kings Cross, quick bit of sightseeing, Lee Valley, Ware, Hare Street, Cambridge 100km 3 points
21/11/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4370374637 Norwich, Hethersett, Wymondham, East Carlton, Swainsthorpe, Caister St Edmunds (Ventor Icenorum for my place beginning with V), back home. 55km 1 point

49 so far.


----------



## C R (22 Nov 2020)

Nov 22nd

St Peters, Lower Wick, Powick, Callow End, Hanley Swan, Welland, Berrow, Pendock, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Ekington, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home

70km, 1 point, 34 points total.


----------



## Noodle Legs (22 Nov 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points
JUNE: 5 Points
JULY: 8 Points
AUGUST: 14 Points
SEPTEMBER: 5 Points
OCTOBER: 5 Points

NOVEMBER

22nd: *Coalville, Barrow upon Soar, Grimston, Ab Kettleby, Scalford, Hose, Long Clawson, Hickling, Willoughby, Wymeswold, Stanford on Soar, Normanton on Soar, Hathern, Belton, Whitwick, Coalville 66.71 mi/ 107.36km *3 Points*

Month Total: *3 Points*
Challenge Total: *68 Points*


----------



## Spinney (22 Nov 2020)

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*February
8th - 32 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*27th - 31 miles - 1 point *Tytherington, Alveston. Littleton-upon-Severn, Oldbury on Severn, Berkeley, Damery (the last sunny day in Feb!)

*March
16th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*April
19th - 37 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Tetbury, Kingscote, Wotton
*26th - 31 miles - 1 point *Damery, Stinchcombe, Wandswell, Berkeley, Oldbury, Almondsbury, Itchington, Tytherington, Cromhall

*May
21st - 34 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Selsley, Cockadilly, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*25th - 38 miles - 1 point *Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Malmesbury, Sherston, Hawkesbury Upton

*June
15th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Newport, Ham, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Alveston, Cromhall, Tortworth
*24th - 51 miles - 2 points* Damery, Berkeley, Purton, Slimbridge, Quedgeley, Standish, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Rockhampton, Milbury Heath, Cromhall

*July
26th - 33 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall
*31st - 32 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Froster, Selsley, Uley, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery

*August
23rd - 68 miles - 3 points* Home, Chepstow, Viney Hill, Westbury on Severn, Chaxhill, Gloucester, Home

*September
1st - 72 miles - 3 points* Badminton, Acton Turville, Seagry, Purton, Cricklade, Culketon, Tetbury, Wotton
*28th - 38 miles - 1 point* Widdershins around Skiddaw - Braithwaite, Keswick, Mungrisdale, Hesket Newmarket, Bassenthwaite, Keswick, Braithwaite

*October
2nd - 33 miles - 1 point* Wigton, Bowness on Solway, Wigton

*November
22nd - 32 miles - 1 point* Kingswood, Hawkesbury Upton, Sherston, Leighterton, Ozleworth, Alderly, Hillesley, Kingswood

*Total: 23 points*


----------



## Eribiste (22 Nov 2020)

Eckington, round the hill acw, Pershore, Wadborough, Kempsey, Croome d'Abitot, Besford, Defford and back to Eckington. Wet roads (dirty bike grrrr) and a bit chilly. 55.6kms and the Edge 200 behaved itself!
https://www.strava.com/activities/4374830087/


----------



## gavgav (22 Nov 2020)

12th January (50.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

27th February (50.9km)
Grizedale-High Cross-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Satterthwaite-Grizedale

1 point

13th March (68.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Uppington-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point

April - COVID-19 Bye

16th May (51.92 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Wrentnall-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (70.94km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Rushton-Acton Village-Wrockwardine-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st May (84.06km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Harmer Hill-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Osbaston-Knockin-Kinnerley-Edgerley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

2 points

9th June (89.11km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Horton-Tedsmore-Haughton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Whitemere-Colemere-Lyneal-Loppington-Noneley-Tilley-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

2 points

12th June (54.41km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th July (65.60km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Osbaston-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

1st August (55.38km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Prescott-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Hadnall-Astley-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st August (68.69km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Roden-Bings Heath-Astley-Hadnall-Yorton-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Stanwardine in the Fields-Baschurch-Great Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point

8th September (59.47km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Pontesbury-Minsterley-Plox Green-Snailbeach-Stiperstones-Pennerley-The Bog-Ratlinghope-High Park-Leebotwood-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

15th September (53.93km)
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy 

1 point 

16th October (61.73km)
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy 

1 point

22nd November (60.88km)
Shrewsbury-Acton Burnell-Harnage Grange-Harley-Hughley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Comley-Botvyle-Dudgeley-Walkmills-Dorrington-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

1 point

Running Total = 17 points


----------



## Milkfloat (23 Nov 2020)

January 5th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Ettington, Butlers Marston, Harbury, Offchurch, Warwick. 39miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/2983393237
February 2nd - Warwick, Charlecote, Aldermister, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick. 42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3064455413
March 1st - Warwick, Asrton Cantlow, Welford, Dorsington, Welford, Straford upon Avon, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Sherbourne, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3144054110
April 5th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Harbury, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Pillerton Hersey, Walton, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 37 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3257057206
May 6th - Warwick, Ashorne, Wellesbourne, Walton, Ettington, Loxley, Charlcote, Barford Warwick. 33 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3409907209
June 7th - Warwick, Barford, Charlecote, Alderminster, Illmington, Shipston-on-Stour, Whatcote, Kineton, Morton Morrell, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick 44.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3576211708
July 5th - Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Charelcote, Wimpstone, Mickleton, Illmington, Idlicote, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Whitnash, Warwick 52.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3715919999
August 2nd - Warwick, Milverton, Leek Wooton, Haseley Knob, Hockley Heath, Wood End, Lowsonford, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 37 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/3851785936
September 6th - Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Startford-upon-Avon, Mickleton, Weston-sub-Edge, Chipping Campden, Illmington, Idlicote, Wellesbourne, Leamington Spa, Warwick 51.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4019164627
October 4th - Warwick, Hill Wotton, Beausale, Hockley Heath, Earlswood, Lowsonford, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 37 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4148659520
November 1st - Warwick, Barford, Wellesbourne, Kineton, Gaydon, Knightcote, Bishops Itchington, Chesterton, Ashorne, Barford, Ambulance (not me), Warwick. 35 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4270151438


----------



## Domus (27 Nov 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point
September 18 Chester, Mickle Trafford, Delemere, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, Wilmslow 72.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop. 69.7 Kms 1 point
September 28 Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Holden Wood, Grane Road, Edgworth, Bolton and home 61.1 Kms 1 point
October 1 Lindale, Levens, Milnthorpe, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.2 Kms 1 point.
October 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh. Hindley, Blackrod, Horwich and home, 56.9 Kms 1 point
October 18 Bury, Rawtenstall, Haslingden, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home 57.4 Kms 1 point
October 25 Harwood, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Scout Road, Horwich, Bolton and home 55.0 Kms 1 point
October 28 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.8 Kms 1 point
November 4 Ainsworth, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
November 7 Ainsworth, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 62.2 Kms 1 point
November 10 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Horwich and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
November 19 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.7 Kms 1 point
November 27 Bury, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.9 Kms 1 point

Running total 79 points


----------



## 13 rider (28 Nov 2020)

Nov 1st 31.4 miles 1 point
Standard Wymeswold loop
Nov 5th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foevile ,Wartnaby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Nov 8th 37.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Carlton ,Shenton ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Nov 21st 39.6 miles 1 point
An extended Wymeswold loop
Nov 28th 39.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Swithland ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Cropston ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 73
Points in all challenges 151


----------



## Willd (29 Nov 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points
Aug - 5 points
Sep - 5 points 
Oct - 3 points

Nov 1 - 32.85 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Lawford Heath, Wolston, Ryton on Dunsmore, Bubbenhall, Cubbington, Lillington , Royal Leamington Spa, Lillington, Cubbington, Weston Under-Wetherley, Princethorpe, Stretton on Dunsmore, Long Lawford, Lawford Heath, home.
*Nov 7 - 83.67 miles - 3 points *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Willoughby, Braunston, Daventry, Newnham, Little Everdon, Everdon, Farthingstone, Maidford, Blakesley, Silverstone, Dadford, Radclive, Gawcott, Lenborough, Verney Junction and back roughly the same route missing out Little Everdon and Cawston.
*Nov 13 - 32.3 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Kites Hardwick, Southam, Ladbroke, Bishops Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Bascote, Long Itchington, Marton, Princethorpe, home.
*Nov 21 - 38.47 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Cawston, Dunchurch, Kites Hardwick, Tomlow, Napton on the Hill, Chapel Green, Marton Doles, Priors Hardwick, Stoneton, Wormleighton, Fenny Compton, Knightcote, Bishops Itchington, Deppers Bridge, Southam, Kites Hardwick, Dunchurch, home. 

*Nov 29 - 34.46 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Shilton, (Coventry), Sowe Common, Alderman's Green, Foxford, Hawkesbury Village, Exhall, Bedworth, Bulkington, Wolvey, Wolvey Heath, Cloudesley Bush, Street Ashton, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.


----------



## C R (29 Nov 2020)

November 29th

Littleworth, Wadborough, Pershore, Cropthorne, Evesham, Aldington, Bretforton, Weston sub Edge, Honeybourne, Bidford, Dunnington, Abbott's Morton, Flyford Flavell, Broughton Hackett, Spetchley, Whittington, Home.

74.6km, 1 point, 35 points total


----------



## 13 rider (29 Nov 2020)

Nov 1st 31.4 miles 1 point
Standard Wymeswold loop
Nov 5th 50.4 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Cossington ,Rearsby ,Gaddesby ,Ashby Foevile ,Wartnaby ,Wymeswold ,Barrow ,Anstey
Nov 8th 37.4 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Markfield ,Barlestone ,Carlton ,Shenton ,Upton ,Market Bosworth ,Desford ,Groby ,Anstey
Nov 21st 39.6 miles 1 point
An extended Wymeswold loop
Nov 28th 39.7 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Newtown Linford ,Belton ,Shepshed ,Swithland ,Sileby ,Rothley ,Cropston ,Anstey
Nov 29th 52.6 miles 2 points 
Anstey ,Barrow ,Prestwold ,Wymeswold ,Saxileby ,Hoby ,Cossington ,Swithland ,Anstey


Points in this challenge 75
Points in all challenges 153


----------



## steverob (29 Nov 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*May: *1 ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 rides, 3 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August:* 1 ride, 2 points
*September: *2 rides, 4 points
*October: *4 rides, 9 points
*7th November: 62.42 miles* - An accidental metric century; meandered around Aylesbury for an hour, then planned to do one of my standard 50km+ routes, but a closed road meant adding on 10 extra unplanned miles to detour - https://www.strava.com/activities/4302607406 - 3 points
*21st November: 55.45 miles* - Trip out to the fringes of Oxfordshire, specifically to tackle one road in the middle of nowhere that I particularly enjoy cycling! Wind at my back all the way home - https://www.strava.com/activities/4369578859 - 2 points
*29th November: 53.44 miles* - A very misty and by the end, muddy ride into the Chilterns, taking some new routes into Chesham and Hemel, plus going up some climbs I usually come down (and vice versa) - https://www.strava.com/activities/4408154812 - 2 points

*Total so far: 41 points*


----------



## Houthakker (29 Nov 2020)

*January*
18th Jan – Lytham to Fleetwood and back – 33 miles – 1 Point
*February*
8th – Lytham, Kirkham, Preston, Guild wheel, Back to Lytham - 45 Miles - 1 pt
15th – Lytham, Bispham, Poulton, Elswick, Kirkham, Lytham – 33 miles – 1 pt
*March*
14th – Lytham, Preston, Woodplumpton, Kirkham, Lytham – 34 miles – 1 pt
*April*
5th – Lytham, Kirkham, Broughton, Guild wheel, Freckleton, Lytham – 33 miles - 1 Pt
19th – Lytham, Kirkham, Great Eccleston-Over Wyre, Weeton, Lytham 34 miles – 1 pt
*May*
3rd – Lytham, Cleveleys, Thornton, Poulton, Singleton, Lytham – 32 miles – 1 pt
*June*
21st – Lytham-Fleetwood-Thornton – Poulton – Home – 38 miles – 1 pt
*July*
19th – Lytham - Preston – Chorley – Blackburn - Preston - Lytham 58 miles 2 pts
*Aug*
29th – Carnforth – Tewitfield – Preston via canal towpath - 54 miles - 2 pts
*Sep*
19th – Kirkham, Preston, Inglewhite, Scorton, Nateby, Staining, Home – 58 miles – 2 points
26th – Kirkham, Elswick, Thornton, Cleveleys, home. 37 miles - 1 pt
*October*
3rd - Home, Kirkham, Singleton, Poulton, Blackpool, Home. 33 miles – 1pt
17th – Preston, Southport, Burscough, Parbold, Croston, Preston – 55 miles – 2 points
*November*
14th – Lytham, Kirkham, Mysercough, Inskip, Kirkham, Lytham – 34 miles – 1 pt
22nd – Preston, Osbaldeston, Mellor, Salmesbury bottoms, Bamber bridge, Longton, Preston 33 miles 1 pt
*Total – 20 Points*


----------



## slow scot (30 Nov 2020)

November.

4th (55km) Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
5th (59km) As yesterday to Loch of Skene, then Tillymannoch, Echt, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
7th (67km) Blacktop/Durris hills loop, with Skene school/Loch of Skene variation.
12th (62km) Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene, Skene school, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Park bridge, Durris hills, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
16th (56km) Blacktop, Westhill, Kirkton of Skene, Loch of Skene, Echt, Park bridge, South Deeside road, Mill Inn, Deeside line.
17th (52km) Deeside line, Drum, Echt, Dunecht estate, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
21st (58km) Deeside line, Mill Inn, Durris hills, Park bridge, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.
25th (54km) Westhill cycleway, Kirkton of Skene, Loch of Skene, Dunecht estate, Echt, Drum, Deeside line.
27th (55km) Bridge of Dee, Tollohill, Durris hills, Park bridge, five roads, Drum, Deeside line.

Total Points: 113


----------



## gavgav (30 Nov 2020)

12th January (50.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

27th February (50.9km)
Grizedale-High Cross-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Satterthwaite-Grizedale

1 point

13th March (68.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Uppington-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point

April - COVID-19 Bye

16th May (51.92 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Wrentnall-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (70.94km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Rushton-Acton Village-Wrockwardine-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st May (84.06km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Harmer Hill-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Osbaston-Knockin-Kinnerley-Edgerley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

2 points

9th June (89.11km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Horton-Tedsmore-Haughton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Whitemere-Colemere-Lyneal-Loppington-Noneley-Tilley-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

2 points

12th June (54.41km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th July (65.60km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Osbaston-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

1st August (55.38km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Prescott-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Hadnall-Astley-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st August (68.69km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Roden-Bings Heath-Astley-Hadnall-Yorton-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Stanwardine in the Fields-Baschurch-Great Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point

8th September (59.47km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Pontesbury-Minsterley-Plox Green-Snailbeach-Stiperstones-Pennerley-The Bog-Ratlinghope-High Park-Leebotwood-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

15th September (53.93km)
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy 

1 point 

16th October (61.73km)
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy 

1 point

22nd November (60.88km)
Shrewsbury-Acton Burnell-Harnage Grange-Harley-Hughley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Comley-Botvyle-Dudgeley-Walkmills-Dorrington-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

1 point

30th November (69.33km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Pontesbury-Minsterley-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Crosslanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Dovaston-Hopton-Little Ness-Baschurch-Yeaton-Grafton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

Running Total = 18 points


----------



## AndreaJ (30 Nov 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> 04/10/20 Loppington- Nonely- Myddle- Merrington-Old Woods- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley- Hordley- Tetchill-Ellesmere- Welshampton- Northwood-Home 55.5km 1 point
> 10/10/20 Wolverley- Loppington-English Frankton- Cockshutt- Lower Hordley- Bagley-Stanwardine- Baschurch-Yeaton- Old Woods-Myddle-Burlton-Loppington-Home 56.1km 1 point
> 17/10/20 Northwood- Bettisfield- Welshampton-Ellesmere-Trench-Elson- Ellesmere- Tetchill-Hordley- Bagley-Weston Lullingfields- Eyton- Myddlewood-Marton- Burlton-Loppington- Home 58.3km 1 point.
> 19/10/20 Wolverley -Nonely- Commonwood-Myddle-Merrington- Old Woods- Baschurch- Burlton- English Frankton-Lyneal- Welshampton-Northwood- Home 56.7km 1 point.
> ...


Novembers rides
01/11/20 Whixall-Fenns Wood- Fenns Bank- Alkington-Tilstock-Whixall-Horton-Loppington-Colemere- Lyneal - Northwood- Home 59.5km 1point
08/11/20 Loppington-Nonely- Myddle- Merrington-Old Woods- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Hordley- Tetchill- Ellesmere- Welsshampton- Lyneal- Northwood- Home 57.7km 1 point
15/11/20 Loppington- English Frankton -Burlton- Weston Lullingfields- Bagley- Lee -Tetchill- Ellesmere- Hampton Wood- Breadon Heath- Bettisfield- Northwood- Abbeygreen- Horton- Home 56.8km 1 point
22/11/20 Loppington- Nonely- Myddle- Merrington- Old Woods- Yeaton- Grafton- Little Ness- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Northwood- Home 53.7km 1 point
29/11/20 Northwood- Bettisfield- Breadon Heath -Welshampton- Ellesmer- Lee- Bagley- Weston Lullingfields- Baschurch- Eyton- Myddlewood- Marton- Burlton- Loppington- brown Heath- Home 52.3km 1 point
Total 53 points


----------



## lane (30 Nov 2020)

*January*
5th - 82km - Packington - https://www.strava.com/activities/2984702594 - 2 points
12th - 50km - East Leake - https://www.strava.com/activities/3005222015 1 Point
25th - 63km - Barrow upon Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3042379062 1 point

*February*
2nd - 65km - Attenborough Nature Reserve - https://www.strava.com/activities/3065380960 1 point
8th - 63km - Barrow on Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3082692315 1 point
23rd - 50km - Western on Trent - https://www.strava.com/activities/3125776313 1 point

*March*
1st- 88KM - Rangemore - https://www.strava.com/activities/3145669433 2 Points
8th 103km Loughborough https://www.strava.com/activities/3166357399 3 points
15th 72km Barrow on Soar, Wymeswold, Wysall, https://www.strava.com/activities/3186604377 1 Point

*April*
5th Lanes towards East Leake https://www.strava.com/activities/3260493010 1 Point

*May*
3rd Willington 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/3393806589 1 Point
7th East Leake 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/3415766082 1 Point
9th 55km Worthington https://www.strava.com/activities/3426909946 1 Point
15th 57km East Leake ://www.strava.com/activities/3456889366 1 Point
17th 54km Worthington https://www.strava.com/activities/3469003548 1 Point
24th 64km Derby Circumnavigation https://www.strava.com/activities/3506372324 1 Point
28th 65km Derby Circumnavigation https://www.strava.com/activities/3527888061 1 Point
30th Barrow upon Soar 72km 1 Point

*June*
6th 80.9km Beacon Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/3574429133 1 point
13th 98 km Beacon Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/3609325809 2 points
20th 93km Beacon Hill via Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/3645344312 2 points
28th 104km Marchington https://www.strava.com/activities/3684610028 3 points
30th 53km Worthington 1 point

*July*

4th 110km https://www.strava.com/activities/3713812764 3 points
9th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/3737487905 1 point
11th 115km https://www.strava.com/activities/3747324004 3 points
16th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/3772629552 1 point
19th 122km https://www.strava.com/activities/3787122929 3 points
24th 105km https://www.strava.com/activities/3809125786 3 points
28th 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/3828920063 1 point

*AUG*

2nd 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/3854505383 3 points
4th 54km https://www.strava.com/activities/3864339005 1 point
8th 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/3882011647 1 point
15th 103km https://www.strava.com/activities/3917853422 3 points
24th 203km https://www.strava.com/activities/3961015241 5 points
30th 92km https://www.strava.com/activities/3987668435 2 points

*SEPT*

6th 51km Staunton https://www.strava.com/activities/4020406048 1 Point
10th 53km Breedon on the Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/4041167591 1 Point
12th 102km East Bridgeford https://www.strava.com/activities/4049672007 2 Points
26th 62km https://www.strava.com/athletes/3237978 Barrow upon Soar 1 Point

*OCT*

25th Kegworth https://www.strava.com/activities/4242321671 Barton in Fabis 52km 1 point

*NOV*

1st , 67km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4271577267 1 point
15th Normington On Soar, 51km, https://www.strava.com/athletes/3237978 1 point
22nd Easte Leake, 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/4375038391 1 point
29th East Leake 50k https://www.strava.com/activities/4407874876 1 point



Total Points : 71


----------



## Jon George (1 Dec 2020)

*1st Dec*
Ipswich - Bucklesham - Kirton - The Trimleys - Felixstowe - The Trimleys - Kirton Bucklesham - Levington - Nacton - Ipswich
*51 km
1 Point

Total Points: 15*


----------



## Sbudge (1 Dec 2020)

18th January, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3022105778) First time up Kop Hill for 2020, Gt Missenden Loop
25th January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3042284687) Gentle North London loop
8th February, 50.25km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3082327673) South West London pootle
29th February, 99.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3143153917) Bathgate/Cumbernauld loop - Wind, Snow, Rain, Sun
21st March, 55.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3203679174) Wendover, Tring and Chesham loop
11th April, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3284446447) Wendover loops
19th April, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Tring and Slapton
25th April, 73.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Slapton and Gaddesden
8th May, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3418801956) Whiteleaf, Smalldean, Dunsmore hills - VE Day ride
15th May, 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3455702992) Wendover/Chenies loop - gravel and backroads.
20th May, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3484015323) Wendover/Waddesdon on a Wednesday
24th May, 80.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3504694357) Wendover/Oakley via the Phoenix Trail
7th June, 52.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3578106353) Wendover/Wycombe loop
5th July, 51.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3716812045) Windy ways Wendover
18th July, 59.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3780546276) Wendover/Watlington Gravel loop
26th July, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3815165815) Taynuilt to Musedale and back
28th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3826504908) Taynuilt wanderings
30th July, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3837732690) Taynuilt to Connel Bridge and Lora Falls
4th August, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3864686803) NW6 to Enfield loop
23rd August, 55.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3954063440) Gravel and mud along the Icknield Way
29th August, 53.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3983170055) Potters Bar and St.Albans loop
12th September, 50.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4048641847) Richmond, Southall, Wembley and Hampstead
7th October, 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4164009244) Lea Valley loop
11th October, 54.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4181305955) Ashridge and the Beacon loop
23rd October, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4232986549) Aberfoyle to Inversnaid and back
24th October, 80.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4237732012) NCRs around the Forth
26th October, 52.6km https://www.strava.com/activities/4246121167) Bannockburn and Denny loop 
8th November, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4308400551) Wendover, Aylesbury and Princes
29th November, 60.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4408141940) Stevenage - Hertford loop


----------



## Fiona R (1 Dec 2020)

*November** 2020
Total 0pt
December 2020
Tues 1st 51km 423m Clevedon Loop *Home-Backwell-Yatton-Kingston Seymour-Clevedon-Clapton in Gordano-Portbury-Failand-Long Ashton-Home *1pt
2020 Running total 121pts* up to October only


----------



## aferris2 (2 Dec 2020)

01 Jan 50.46 miles. Strava Camp, Warrnambool, Port Fairy, Camp. 325m. 2 points
15 Jan 60.56 km Strava Camp, Strahan, Macquarie Heads, Strahan, Camp. 265m. 1 point
17 Feb 61.06 km Strava. Tidal River campground to park entrance and return. 812m. 1 point
08 Mar 60.64 km Strava. Esperance, Eleven mile beach, Pink lake, Esperance. 422m. 1 point
06 Apr 51.55 km Strava. Coalmine Beach, the knoll, Walpole, and return. 525m. 1 point
27 Apr 61.27 km Strava. Camp, the knoll, Tinglewood road, North Walpole road, border to Great southern region, The Knoll, Camp. 709m. 1 point
10 May 53.07 km Strava Camp, The Knoll, Tinglewood road and North Walpole road twice, Camp 665m. 1 point
17 Jun 60.95 km Strava. Round and round Carnarvan WA. 131m. 1 point
01 Jul 64.79 km Strava. Broome, Goolarabooloo Millibinyarri, Cable Beach. 123m. 1 point
15 Jul 62.64 km Strava. 3 times around Broome. 164m. 1 point
20 Aug 61.36 km Part 1 Part 2. Round Rottnest island. 1 point
20 Sep 66.38 km. Strava The Hanningfields, Danbury, Boreham, Ingatestone, Billericay. 443m. 1 point
09 Oct 61.78 km. Strava South Hanningfield, Bicknacre, Danbury, Boreham. 409m. 1 point
09 Nov 50.13 miles Strava. South Hanningfield, Danbury, Boreham, the Walthams, Ingatesone, 1854ft. 2 points
*02 Dec 61.05 km Strava. Bicknacre, Danbury, Great Baddow, Galleywood, Margaretting, 454m. 1 point*
Total 17 points


----------



## footloose crow (2 Dec 2020)

*November rides of 50k plus:*

4 Nov. 69 miles. Truro - Penzance - Truro
10 Nov. 64 miles. Truro - Padstow - Truro
17 Nov. 33 miles. Truro - St Mawes - Truro
22 Nov. 40 miles. Truro - Roche - Truro
24 Nov. 32 miles Truro - Portreath - Truro
26 Nov. 64 miles. Truro - Bodmin - Padstow - Truro
29 Nov. 70 miles. Truro - Lizard - Truro

Hit my 3000 mile target for the year this month which was not bad considering I had two months off with gall bladder issues and another two months with a clavicle fracture - and I don't commute by bike because I don't work anymore!! Thats why I can go for rides instead. . Maybe aim at 5000 miles next year......


----------



## Houthakker (6 Dec 2020)

*January*
18th Jan – Lytham to Fleetwood and back – 33 miles – 1 Point
*February*
8th – Lytham, Kirkham, Preston, Guild wheel, Back to Lytham - 45 Miles - 1 pt
15th – Lytham, Bispham, Poulton, Elswick, Kirkham, Lytham – 33 miles – 1 pt
*March*
14th – Lytham, Preston, Woodplumpton, Kirkham, Lytham – 34 miles – 1 pt
*April*
5th – Lytham, Kirkham, Broughton, Guild wheel, Freckleton, Lytham – 33 miles - 1 Pt
19th – Lytham, Kirkham, Great Eccleston-Over Wyre, Weeton, Lytham 34 miles – 1 pt
*May*
3rd – Lytham, Cleveleys, Thornton, Poulton, Singleton, Lytham – 32 miles – 1 pt
*June*
21st – Lytham-Fleetwood-Thornton – Poulton – Home – 38 miles – 1 pt
*July*
19th – Lytham - Preston – Chorley – Blackburn - Preston - Lytham 58 miles 2 pts
*Aug*
29th – Carnforth – Tewitfield – Preston via canal towpath - 54 miles - 2 pts
*Sep*
19th – Kirkham, Preston, Inglewhite, Scorton, Nateby, Staining, Home – 58 miles – 2 points
26th – Kirkham, Elswick, Thornton, Cleveleys, home. 37 miles - 1 pt
*October*
3rd - Home, Kirkham, Singleton, Poulton, Blackpool, Home. 33 miles – 1pt
17th – Preston, Southport, Burscough, Parbold, Croston, Preston – 55 miles – 2 points
*November*
14th – Lytham, Kirkham, Mysercough, Inskip, Kirkham, Lytham – 34 miles – 1 pt
22nd – Preston, Osbaldeston, Mellor, Salmesbury bottoms, Bamber bridge, Longton, Preston 33 miles 1 pt
*December*
5th – Lytham, Blackpool, Fleetwood, Blackpool, Lytham - 33 Miles – 1 pt

*Total – 21 Points*


----------



## C R (6 Dec 2020)

December 6th

Kempsey, Kerswell Green, Kinnersley, Earls Croome, Upton, Longdon, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Beckford, Elmley Castle, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home.

68.3 km, 1 point, 36 points total.


----------



## 13 rider (6 Dec 2020)

Dec 6th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 74
Points in all challenges 155


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Dec 2020)

January: 3 rides, 3 points
February: 2 rides, 2 points
March: 5 rides, 5 points
April: 6 rides, 6 points
May: : 7 rides, 8 points
June: 4 rides, 4 points
July: 4 rides, 4 points
August: 5 rides, 9 points
September: 4 rides, 4 points
October: 3 rides, 3 points
November, 3 rides, 3 points

6 December: Frosty trip to Portencross and Largs. 53k
29 Dec: Largs, 51k

Total: 53 points


----------



## Willd (6 Dec 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points
Aug - 5 points
Sep - 5 points 
Oct - 3 points
Nov - 7 points

Dec 6 - 40.01 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Churchover, Gibbet Hill, Shawell, Swinford, South Kilworth, Naseby, Thornby, Cold Ashby, Elkington, Yelvertoft, Lilbourne, Catthorpe, Brownsover, Old Brownsover, Newbold on Avon, home.


----------



## Domus (7 Dec 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point
September 18 Chester, Mickle Trafford, Delemere, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, Wilmslow 72.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop. 69.7 Kms 1 point
September 28 Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Holden Wood, Grane Road, Edgworth, Bolton and home 61.1 Kms 1 point
October 1 Lindale, Levens, Milnthorpe, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.2 Kms 1 point.
October 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh. Hindley, Blackrod, Horwich and home, 56.9 Kms 1 point
October 18 Bury, Rawtenstall, Haslingden, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home 57.4 Kms 1 point
October 25 Harwood, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Scout Road, Horwich, Bolton and home 55.0 Kms 1 point
October 28 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.8 Kms 1 point
November 4 Ainsworth, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
November 7 Ainsworth, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 62.2 Kms 1 point
November 10 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Horwich and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
November 19 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.7 Kms 1 point
November 27 Bury, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.9 Kms 1 point
December 7 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.5 Kms 1 point

Running total 80 points


----------



## Eribiste (9 Dec 2020)

https://www.strava.com/activities/4450402640
A trip around the desperately poor roads of Gloucestershire. Eckington, Ashchurch, Elmstone Hardwicke, Hayden, Norton, Wainlode, Forthampton, Tewkesbury and back to Eckington. 58kms + change.


----------



## slow scot (9 Dec 2020)

Thought I'd post my only December ride to date so as not to have @13 rider chase me up later. A first for me not to need a nudge! And many thanks to @13 rider for getting me out on days when tea and a book were a better idea; like today.

December.
9th (51km) Deeside line, Drum, 5 roads, Echt, Tillymannoch, Loch of Skene, Garlogie, Blacktop.

Total points: 114.


----------



## gavgav (11 Dec 2020)

12th January (50.7km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cound-Eaton Mascott-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Uffington-Shrewsbury

1 point

27th February (50.9km)
Grizedale-High Cross-High Nibthwaite-Spark Bridge-Newby Bridge-Graythwaite-Satterthwaite-Grizedale

1 point

13th March (68.7 km)
Shrewsbury-Uffington-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Uppington-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Hughley-Church Preen-Cardington-Longnor-Frodesley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury

1 point

April - COVID-19 Bye

16th May (51.92 km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Wrentnall-Ryton-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Kenley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Cantlop-Shrewsbury 

1 point

25th May (70.94km)
Shrewsbury-Condover-Longnor-Cardington-Gretton-Church Preen-Hughley-Harley-Cressage-Eaton Constantine-Rushton-Acton Village-Wrockwardine-Charlton-Walcot-Withington-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st May (84.06km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Astley-Hadnall-Harmer Hill-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Bagley-Hordley-Rednal-West Felton-Woolston-Osbaston-Knockin-Kinnerley-Edgerley-Pentre-Shrawardine-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

2 points

9th June (89.11km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Great Ness-Horton-Tedsmore-Haughton-Rednal-Hordley-Tetchill-Lee-Whitemere-Colemere-Lyneal-Loppington-Noneley-Tilley-Shawbury-Roden-Rodington Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

2 points

12th June (54.41km)
Shrewsbury-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-Rodington-Roden-Poynton-Bings Heath-Upton Magna-Atcham-Cross Houses-Berrington-Shrewsbury

1 point

4th July (65.60km)
Shrewsbury-Upton Magna-Withington-Isombridge-Longden on Tern-High Ercall-Osbaston-Ellerdine-High Hatton-Stanton upon Hine Heath-Shawbury-Poynton-Roden-Upton Magna-Shrewsbury

1 point

1st August (55.38km)
Shrewsbury-Montford Bridge-Little Ness-Prescott-Baschurch-Eyton-Myddle-Harmer Hill-Hadnall-Astley-Upton Magna-Atcham-Shrewsbury

1 point

31st August (68.69km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Cross Houses-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Roden-Bings Heath-Astley-Hadnall-Yorton-Myddle-Marton-Weston Lullingfields-Stanwardine in the Fields-Baschurch-Great Ness-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury 

1 point

8th September (59.47km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Pontesbury-Minsterley-Plox Green-Snailbeach-Stiperstones-Pennerley-The Bog-Ratlinghope-High Park-Leebotwood-Longnor-Ryton-Condover-Shrewsbury

1 point

15th September (53.93km)
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy 

1 point 

16th October (61.73km)
Dyffryn Ardudwy-Barmouth-Mawddach Trail-Dolgellau-Cregennan Lake-Arthog-Fairbourne-Arthog-Barmouth-Dyffryn Ardudwy 

1 point

22nd November (60.88km)
Shrewsbury-Acton Burnell-Harnage Grange-Harley-Hughley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Comley-Botvyle-Dudgeley-Walkmills-Dorrington-Stapleton-Annscroft-Hook a Gate-Shrewsbury 

1 point

30th November (69.33km)
Shrewsbury-Hook a Gate-Annscroft-Plealey-Pontesbury-Minsterley-Westbury-Halfway House-Wollaston-Bulthy-Crew Green-Melverley-Crosslanes-Argoed-Kinnerley-Dovaston-Hopton-Little Ness-Baschurch-Yeaton-Grafton-Montford Bridge-Shrewsbury

1 point

11th December (69.07km)
Shrewsbury-Berrington-Atcham-Upton Magna-Withington-Walcot-Charlton-Wrockwardine-Burcot-Eaton Constantine-Cressage-Harley-Hughley-Church Preen-Gretton-Cardington-Ruckley-Acton Burnell-Pitchford-Shrewsbury 

1 point

Running Total = 19 points


----------



## Spinney (12 Dec 2020)

*January
4th - 31 miles - 1 point* Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley, Damery
*19th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Dursley, Frocester, Eastington, Frocester, Gossington Bridge, Berkeley, Ham, Damery

*February
8th - 32 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Sopworth, Leighterton, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*27th - 31 miles - 1 point *Tytherington, Alveston. Littleton-upon-Severn, Oldbury on Severn, Berkeley, Damery (the last sunny day in Feb!)

*March
16th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Purton, Berkeley, Thornbury, Tytherington, Cromhall

*April
19th - 37 miles - 1 point* Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Sherston, Malmesbury, Tetbury, Kingscote, Wotton
*26th - 31 miles - 1 point *Damery, Stinchcombe, Wandswell, Berkeley, Oldbury, Almondsbury, Itchington, Tytherington, Cromhall

*May
21st - 34 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Frocester, Selsley, Cockadilly, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery
*25th - 38 miles - 1 point *Hawkesbury Upton, Badminton, Malmesbury, Sherston, Hawkesbury Upton

*June
15th - 31 miles - 1 point* Damery, Newport, Ham, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Alveston, Cromhall, Tortworth
*24th - 51 miles - 2 points* Damery, Berkeley, Purton, Slimbridge, Quedgeley, Standish, Slimbridge, Berkeley, Rockhampton, Milbury Heath, Cromhall

*July
26th - 33 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Berkeley, Oldbury-on-Severn, Thornbury, Titherington, Cromhall
*31st - 32 miles - 1 point* Damery, Stinchcombe, Cam, Froster, Selsley, Uley, Dursley, Stinchcombe, Damery

*August
23rd - 68 miles - 3 points* Home, Chepstow, Viney Hill, Westbury on Severn, Chaxhill, Gloucester, Home

*September
1st - 72 miles - 3 points* Badminton, Acton Turville, Seagry, Purton, Cricklade, Culketon, Tetbury, Wotton
*28th - 38 miles - 1 point* Widdershins around Skiddaw - Braithwaite, Keswick, Mungrisdale, Hesket Newmarket, Bassenthwaite, Keswick, Braithwaite

*October
2nd - 33 miles - 1 point* Wigton, Bowness on Solway, Wigton

*November
22nd - 32 miles - 1 point* Kingswood, Hawkesbury Upton, Sherston, Leighterton, Ozleworth, Alderly, Hillesley, Kingswood

*December
12th - 32 miles - 1 point* Tytherington, Alveston, Elberton, Berkeley

*Total: 24 points*


----------



## Sbudge (12 Dec 2020)

18th January, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3022105778) First time up Kop Hill for 2020, Gt Missenden Loop
25th January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3042284687) Gentle North London loop
8th February, 50.25km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3082327673) South West London pootle
29th February, 99.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3143153917) Bathgate/Cumbernauld loop - Wind, Snow, Rain, Sun
21st March, 55.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3203679174) Wendover, Tring and Chesham loop
11th April, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3284446447) Wendover loops
19th April, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Tring and Slapton
25th April, 73.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Slapton and Gaddesden
8th May, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3418801956) Whiteleaf, Smalldean, Dunsmore hills - VE Day ride
15th May, 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3455702992) Wendover/Chenies loop - gravel and backroads.
20th May, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3484015323) Wendover/Waddesdon on a Wednesday
24th May, 80.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3504694357) Wendover/Oakley via the Phoenix Trail
7th June, 52.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3578106353) Wendover/Wycombe loop
5th July, 51.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3716812045) Windy ways Wendover
18th July, 59.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3780546276) Wendover/Watlington Gravel loop
26th July, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3815165815) Taynuilt to Musedale and back
28th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3826504908) Taynuilt wanderings
30th July, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3837732690) Taynuilt to Connel Bridge and Lora Falls
4th August, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3864686803) NW6 to Enfield loop
23rd August, 55.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3954063440) Gravel and mud along the Icknield Way
29th August, 53.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3983170055) Potters Bar and St.Albans loop
12th September, 50.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4048641847) Richmond, Southall, Wembley and Hampstead
7th October, 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4164009244) Lea Valley loop
11th October, 54.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4181305955) Ashridge and the Beacon loop
23rd October, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4232986549) Aberfoyle to Inversnaid and back
24th October, 80.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4237732012) NCRs around the Forth
26th October, 52.6km https://www.strava.com/activities/4246121167) Bannockburn and Denny loop
8th November, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4308400551) Wendover, Aylesbury and Princes
29th November, 60.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4408141940) Stevenage - Hertford loop
12th December, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4462594342) Wendover, Dunsmore, Bledlow & March - Mud galore


----------



## lane (13 Dec 2020)

*January*
5th - 82km - Packington - https://www.strava.com/activities/2984702594 - 2 points
12th - 50km - East Leake - https://www.strava.com/activities/3005222015 1 Point
25th - 63km - Barrow upon Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3042379062 1 point

*February*
2nd - 65km - Attenborough Nature Reserve - https://www.strava.com/activities/3065380960 1 point
8th - 63km - Barrow on Soar - https://www.strava.com/activities/3082692315 1 point
23rd - 50km - Western on Trent - https://www.strava.com/activities/3125776313 1 point

*March*
1st- 88KM - Rangemore - https://www.strava.com/activities/3145669433 2 Points
8th 103km Loughborough https://www.strava.com/activities/3166357399 3 points
15th 72km Barrow on Soar, Wymeswold, Wysall, https://www.strava.com/activities/3186604377 1 Point

*April*
5th Lanes towards East Leake https://www.strava.com/activities/3260493010 1 Point

*May*
3rd Willington 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/3393806589 1 Point
7th East Leake 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/3415766082 1 Point
9th 55km Worthington https://www.strava.com/activities/3426909946 1 Point
15th 57km East Leake ://www.strava.com/activities/3456889366 1 Point
17th 54km Worthington https://www.strava.com/activities/3469003548 1 Point
24th 64km Derby Circumnavigation https://www.strava.com/activities/3506372324 1 Point
28th 65km Derby Circumnavigation https://www.strava.com/activities/3527888061 1 Point
30th Barrow upon Soar 72km 1 Point

*June*
6th 80.9km Beacon Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/3574429133 1 point
13th 98 km Beacon Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/3609325809 2 points
20th 93km Beacon Hill via Ashby https://www.strava.com/activities/3645344312 2 points
28th 104km Marchington https://www.strava.com/activities/3684610028 3 points
30th 53km Worthington 1 point

*July*

4th 110km https://www.strava.com/activities/3713812764 3 points
9th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/3737487905 1 point
11th 115km https://www.strava.com/activities/3747324004 3 points
16th 53km https://www.strava.com/activities/3772629552 1 point
19th 122km https://www.strava.com/activities/3787122929 3 points
24th 105km https://www.strava.com/activities/3809125786 3 points
28th 55km https://www.strava.com/activities/3828920063 1 point

*AUG*

2nd 101km https://www.strava.com/activities/3854505383 3 points
4th 54km https://www.strava.com/activities/3864339005 1 point
8th 65km https://www.strava.com/activities/3882011647 1 point
15th 103km https://www.strava.com/activities/3917853422 3 points
24th 203km https://www.strava.com/activities/3961015241 5 points
30th 92km https://www.strava.com/activities/3987668435 2 points

*SEPT*

6th 51km Staunton https://www.strava.com/activities/4020406048 1 Point
10th 53km Breedon on the Hill https://www.strava.com/activities/4041167591 1 Point
12th 102km East Bridgeford https://www.strava.com/activities/4049672007 2 Points
26th 62km https://www.strava.com/athletes/3237978 Barrow upon Soar 1 Point

*OCT*

25th Kegworth https://www.strava.com/activities/4242321671 Barton in Fabis 52km 1 point

*NOV*

1st , 67km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4271577267 1 point
15th Normington On Soar, 51km, https://www.strava.com/athletes/3237978 1 point
22nd Easte Leake, 51km https://www.strava.com/activities/4375038391 1 point
29th East Leake 50k https://www.strava.com/activities/4407874876 1 point

*Dec*
12th 57km https://www.strava.com/activities/4462776044 East Leake via SEGRO Logistics Park / East Midlands Gateway Raid Head 1 point


Total Points : 72


----------



## cosmicbike (15 Dec 2020)

31st January. Home-Chertsey-Chobham-Windlesham-Ascot-Windsor Great Park-Home. 53.1km
8th February. Home-Chertsey-Lower Sunbury-Hampton-Fulwell-Twickenham-Walton-Home. 50.8km
16th March. Home-Staines-Wraysbury-Datchet-Eton Dorney-Windsor-Home. 56.6km
1st April. Home-Chobham-Sunningdale-Lightwater-Ascot-Home. 52.3km
3rd May. Home-Virginia Water-Lyne-Chobham-Lightwater-Sunningdale-Home. 60.94km
7th June. Home-Horton-Datchet-Windsor-Ascot-WGP-Home. 66.24km
7th July. Home-Sunningdale-Chobham-Bagshot-Ascot-WGP-Home. 51.6km
20th August. Home-Wentworth-WGP-Winkfield-West End-Chobham-Home. 51.9km
5th September. Home-Chobham-Lightwater-Ascot-Sunningdale-Home. 51.9km
1st October. Home-Chertsey-Lyne-Chobham-Lane End-Virginia Water-Home. 51.1km
12th November. Home-Chertsey-Weybridge-Hampton Court-Sunbury-Home. 50.9km. 
15th December. Home-Windsor Great Park-Virginia Water-Egham-Chertsey-Staines-Home. 50.5km


----------



## 13 rider (16 Dec 2020)

Dec 6th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey
Dec 16th 32.5 miles 1 point 
Wymeswold loop 

Points in this challenge 76
Points in all challenges 156


----------



## Domus (17 Dec 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point
September 18 Chester, Mickle Trafford, Delemere, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, Wilmslow 72.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop. 69.7 Kms 1 point
September 28 Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Holden Wood, Grane Road, Edgworth, Bolton and home 61.1 Kms 1 point
October 1 Lindale, Levens, Milnthorpe, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.2 Kms 1 point.
October 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh. Hindley, Blackrod, Horwich and home, 56.9 Kms 1 point
October 18 Bury, Rawtenstall, Haslingden, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home 57.4 Kms 1 point
October 25 Harwood, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Scout Road, Horwich, Bolton and home 55.0 Kms 1 point
October 28 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.8 Kms 1 point
November 4 Ainsworth, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
November 7 Ainsworth, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 62.2 Kms 1 point
November 10 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Horwich and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
November 19 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.7 Kms 1 point
November 27 Bury, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.9 Kms 1 point
December 7 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.5 Kms 1 point
December 17 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.0 Kms 1 point

Running total 81 points


----------



## Jenkins (17 Dec 2020)

Updated with rides completed for both the 50k & 50 mile challenges for December

50k: December 6th, Christmas Shopping, 55.1km, https://www.strava.com/activities/4437739959
50 mile: December 17th, Newbourne, Waldringfield, Martlesham, Kesgrave, Bucklesham, Levington, Nacton & Bucklesham again, 50.3 miles, https://www.strava.com/activities/4482863840

And below is the updated list of qualifying rides for both challenges - there may be more to come!


Jenkins said:


> *Metric 50s*
> January 5th, A loop based out of Halesworth, 69.8km, https://www.strava.com/activities/2984618938
> January 26th - Anti clockwise to Westerfield. 56.9km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3045782202
> February 1st - Click & Collect at Argos in Sainsburys, 61.7km, https://www.strava.com/activities/3062541770
> ...


----------



## 13 rider (19 Dec 2020)

Dec 6th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey
Dec 16th 32.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Dec 19th 32.6 miles 
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Quorn , Loughborough ,Newtown ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 77
Points in all challenges 161


----------



## Noodle Legs (20 Dec 2020)

*JANUARY: 1 Point
FEBRUARY: 6 Points
MARCH: 10 Points
APRIL: 4 Points
MAY: 7 Points
JUNE: 5 Points
JULY: 8 Points
AUGUST: 14 Points
SEPTEMBER: 5 Points
OCTOBER: 5 Points
NOVEMBER: 3 Points

DECEMBER
20th: *Coalville, Ibstock, Sutton Cheney, Higham, Nuneaton, Upton, Shenton, Market Bosworth, Odstone, Appleby Magna, Snarestone, Heather, Ravenstone, Coalville 52.1mi/ 83.85km *2 Points*

Month Total: *2 **Points*
Challenge Total: *70 Points*


----------



## Bazzer (20 Dec 2020)

January 22nd Loops of Culcheth and surrounding settlements. 51.01 kms
February 2nd Lowton, East Lancs to Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Cadishead, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 51.5 kms
March 1st Lane Head, Glazebury, High Legh, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft home. 50 kms
April 4th Risley, Glazebury, Lowton, Croft, Houghton Green, Fernhead. (Twice). 51kms
(With apologies to @13 rider. - I thought I had posted this ride, when I posted a lunacy challenge ride)
May 13th Culcheth, Glazebury, Warburton, Lymm, High Leigh, Knutsford, Rostherne, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
May 16th Winwick, Loop of Burtonwood, Great Sankey, Warrington, Latchford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
May 25th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Urmston, Irlam, Salford, Manchester City centre, Broughton, East Lancs to Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.7 kms.
June 13th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Bucklow Hill, Rostherne, Knutsford, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
July 5th Winwick, Callands, Sankey, Burtonwood, Newton, St Helens, Lane Head, Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft, home. 53kms
July 12th Winwick, Burtonwood, Collins Green, Newton, Wigan, Scholes, Bolton, NCN55 to Worsley, Glazebury, Culcheth, Croft 61kms
19th Locking Stumps, Woolston, Warburton, Lymm, Knutsford, Tatton Park, Agden, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 52kms
26th Houghton Green, Padgate, Appleton, Stretton, Antrobus, Arley, High Legh, Lymm, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home. 54.5kms
August 8th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Astley, Worsley, Urmston, Irlam, Hollins Green, Culcheth, Lane Head, Croft, home. 53.5kms
September 17th Culcheth, Warburton, Lymm, Mere, Rostherne, Agden, Lymm, Culcheth, Croft, home. 51.5kms
October 11th Culcheth, Glazebury, Lane Head, Newton, Burtonwood, Penketh, Woolston, Fernhead, Croft, home. 51kms
November 6th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Tatton Park, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, home 53.4kms
December 20th Culcheth, Glazebrook, Lymm, Mere, Agden, Warburton, Culcheth, Croft, Home, 50.6kms


----------



## C R (20 Dec 2020)

December 20th

Kempsey, Kerswell Green, Kinnersley, Earls Croome, Upton, Longdon, Tewkesbury, Bredon, Ekington, Pershore, Wadborough, Littleworth, Home.

56.3 km, 1 point, 37 points total.


----------



## Willd (20 Dec 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points
Aug - 5 points
Sep - 5 points 
Oct - 3 points
Nov - 7 points

Dec 6 - 40.01 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Churchover, Gibbet Hill, Shawell, Swinford, South Kilworth, Naseby, Thornby, Cold Ashby, Elkington, Yelvertoft, Lilbourne, Catthorpe, Brownsover, Old Brownsover, Newbold on Avon, home.

*Dec 20 - 36.95 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Ullesthorpe, Claybrooke Parva / Magna, High Cross, Sharnford, Aston Flamville, Burbage, Smockington, Wolvey Heath, Cloudesley Bush, Monks Kirby, Street Ashton, Brinklow, Bretford, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.


----------



## Eribiste (20 Dec 2020)

Here it is, the much sort after last qualifying ride of the year. Eckington, Pershore, Flyford Flavell, a bunch of Lenches (oh those Lenches), Lenchwick, Pershore, Great Comberton and back to Eckington. _Just_ over 50kms.
https://www.strava.com/activities/4496308742


----------



## Domus (24 Dec 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point
September 18 Chester, Mickle Trafford, Delemere, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, Wilmslow 72.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop. 69.7 Kms 1 point
September 28 Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Holden Wood, Grane Road, Edgworth, Bolton and home 61.1 Kms 1 point
October 1 Lindale, Levens, Milnthorpe, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.2 Kms 1 point.
October 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh. Hindley, Blackrod, Horwich and home, 56.9 Kms 1 point
October 18 Bury, Rawtenstall, Haslingden, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home 57.4 Kms 1 point
October 25 Harwood, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Scout Road, Horwich, Bolton and home 55.0 Kms 1 point
October 28 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.8 Kms 1 point
November 4 Ainsworth, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
November 7 Ainsworth, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 62.2 Kms 1 point
November 10 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Horwich and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
November 19 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.7 Kms 1 point
November 27 Bury, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.9 Kms 1 point
December 7 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.5 Kms 1 point
December 17 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.0 Kms 1 point
December 24 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 82 points


----------



## Rob and Alison (24 Dec 2020)

January.
3rd. 53km. View: https://ridewithgps.com/trips/43340197 Solo with Stig
February.
1st. 58km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3062463656 Solo with Stig.
March
1st. 73km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3146471226 Solo with Stig.
8th. 74km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3166984839 Solo, British Cycling Guided ride to Odder, no Stig!
14th. 52km https://www.strava.com/activities/3183716405 on Tandem
22nd. 67km https://www.strava.com/activities/3208584549 solo with Stig.
April
25th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3316160290 shielding turbo ride.
26th. 50km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3363196570 turbo.
May
Alison 8th. 53km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3420720066 turbo
Rob(and Stig) 3rd. 59km https://www.strava.com/activities/3424287986
June
17th. 63km https://www.strava.com/activities/3631010617 Solo with Stig
July
4th. 51km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3711729063 on Tandem
5th. 54km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3719346652 Solo with Stig.
11th. 107km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3746746955 Solo with Stig.
12th. 52km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3750455304 on Tandem
19th. 86km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3787634565 Solo with Stig
24th. 101km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3809130666 Solo with Stig.
26th. 68km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3816556867 Solo with Stig.
August
1st. 71km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3849957025 Solo with Stig.
2nd. 72km. https://www.strava.com/activities/3852638019 on Tandem.
September
21st. 53km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4092162143 on Tandem.
22nd. 83km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4098769020 solo with Stig.
October.
2nd. 102km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4142545138 solo with Stig.
4th. 53km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4150687510 solo with Stig.
17th. 59km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4207119769 solo with Stig
25th. 106km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4243785650 solo with Stig
30th. 113km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4263613929 solo with Stig
November
7th. 101km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4304404553 solo with Stig
8th. 55km. https://www.strava.com/activities/4310324899 solo with Stig
13th. 50miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/4333243671 solo with Stig 
December
20th 100km First ride with front panniers for Alison. | Ride | Strava . solo with Stig


----------



## Saluki (25 Dec 2020)

January
2 Points
February
3 Points
March
7 Points
April
6 Points
May
5 Points
June
8 points
July
2 points

August
3 points

September
13/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4055870124 Downham to King’s Lynn, Shouldham, Barroway, home. 50km 1pt
20/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4089545716 Downham, Marham, West Acre, King’s Lynn, NCN route Home for cuppa/snack Ten Mile Bank and back. 120km 3 points I think.
21/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4093534906 Downham, Denver, Hilgay, Downham. Then, after a cuppa and a bike swap, https://www.strava.com/activities/4094015992, Downham, Magdalen, Barroway, Downham. 55km 1point
29/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4125216748 Downham, Magdalen, St Johns Highway, Marshland St James, Barroway Drove, home 52km 1pt

October
07/10/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4164803270 same ride as on 29/09 with Bexwell tagged on the end. 52km 1pt
11/10/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4185551147 Norwich, Heathersett, Wymondham, Hethel, East Carlton, Eaton, Norwich and home after detour up Marriotts Way to add mileage. 50km 1pt

November
05/11/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4290049647 NDR Loop. 50km 1pt
07/11/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4303783214 Kings Cross, quick bit of sightseeing, Lee Valley, Ware, Hare Street, Cambridge 100km 3 points

December
06/12/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4438501478 Part 1 Norwich, NDR cycle path, off to the Plumsteads, Thorpe, home, and Part 2 after coffee while waiting for the rain to stop. https://www.strava.com/activities/4438501449 Norwich, Drayton, Hellesdon, home. 1 point


49 so far.


----------



## Saluki (25 Dec 2020)

January
2 Points
February
3 Points
March
7 Points
April
6 Points
May
5 Points
June
8 points
July
2 points

August
3 points

September
13/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4055870124 Downham to King’s Lynn, Shouldham, Barroway, home. 50km 1pt
20/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4089545716 Downham, Marham, West Acre, King’s Lynn, NCN route Home for cuppa/snack Ten Mile Bank and back. 120km 3 points I think.
21/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4093534906 Downham, Denver, Hilgay, Downham. Then, after a cuppa and a bike swap, https://www.strava.com/activities/4094015992, Downham, Magdalen, Barroway, Downham. 55km 1point
29/09/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4125216748 Downham, Magdalen, St Johns Highway, Marshland St James, Barroway Drove, home 52km 1pt

October
07/10/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4164803270 same ride as on 29/09 with Bexwell tagged on the end. 52km 1pt
11/10/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4185551147 Norwich, Heathersett, Wymondham, Hethel, East Carlton, Eaton, Norwich and home after detour up Marriotts Way to add mileage. 50km 1pt

November
05/11/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4290049647 NDR Loop. 50km 1pt
07/11/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4303783214 Kings Cross, quick bit of sightseeing, Lee Valley, Ware, Hare Street, Cambridge 100km 3 points

December
06/12/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4438501478 Part 1 Norwich, NDR cycle path, off to the Plumsteads, Thorpe, home, and Part 2 after coffee while waiting for the rain to stop. https://www.strava.com/activities/4438501449 Norwich, Drayton, Hellesdon, home. 1 point
25/12/20 https://www.strava.com/activities/4516367716 Norwich, Wymondham, Hethel, through massive puddles, Swainsthorpe, More huge puddles, tried for Stoke Holy Cross but diverted to Mangreen due to flooded river banks, Norwich. 50km 1 point.


50 so far.


----------



## 13 rider (26 Dec 2020)

Dec 6th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey
Dec 16th 32.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Dec 19th 32.6 miles
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Quorn , Loughborough ,Newtown ,Anstey
Dec 26th 51.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Warton ,Austrey ,Swepstone ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 79
Points in all challenges 163


----------



## C R (26 Dec 2020)

Boxing Day

Kempsey, Kinnersley, Earls Croome, Baughton, Defford, Pershore, Pinvin, Upton Snodsbury, Broughton Hackett, Churchill, White Ladies Aston, Egdon, Windmill Hill, Stoulton, Littleworth, Home

50 km, 1point, 38 points total.


----------



## steverob (26 Dec 2020)

*January: *2 rides, 2 points
*February: *1 ride, 1 point
*March: *3 rides, 4 points
*April: *2 rides, 2 points
*May: *1 ride, 1 point
*June:* 2 rides, 3 points
*July: *4 rides, 6 points
*August:* 1 ride, 2 points
*September: *2 rides, 4 points
*October: *4 rides, 9 points
*November: *3 rides, 7 points
*26th December: 31.52 miles* - A rather miserable ride full of drizzle, biting winds and painfully frozen toes, but on the plus side there wasn't much traffic and it got me the Half Century Challenge completion! - https://www.strava.com/activities/4519724958 - 1 point

*Total so far: 42 points*


----------



## 13 rider (27 Dec 2020)

Dec 6th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey
Dec 16th 32.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Dec 19th 32.6 miles
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Quorn , Loughborough ,Newtown ,Anstey
Dec 26th 51.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Warton ,Austrey ,Swepstone ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Dec 27th 63.3 miles 3 points 
Anstey ,Quorn ,Thrussington ,Saxeliby ,Wysall ,Gotham ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey

Points in this challenge 82
Points in all challenges 166


----------



## Willd (27 Dec 2020)

*May - 1 point
June - 1 point
July - 4 points
Aug - 5 points
Sep - 5 points 
Oct - 3 points
Nov - 7 points

Dec 6 - 40.01 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Churchover, Gibbet Hill, Shawell, Swinford, South Kilworth, Naseby, Thornby, Cold Ashby, Elkington, Yelvertoft, Lilbourne, Catthorpe, Brownsover, Old Brownsover, Newbold on Avon, home.

*Dec 20 - 36.95 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Newbold on Avon, Harborough Parva / Magna, Cross in Hand, Magna Park, Ullesthorpe, Claybrooke Parva / Magna, High Cross, Sharnford, Aston Flamville, Burbage, Smockington, Wolvey Heath, Cloudesley Bush, Monks Kirby, Street Ashton, Brinklow, Bretford, Kings Newnham, Church Lawford, Long Lawford, home.

*Dec 27 - 32.78 miles - 1 point *Bilton, Long Lawford, Bretford, Brinklow, Cloudesley Bush, Wolvey Heath, Smockington, Wigston Parva, High Cross, Claybrooke Magna / Parva, Wibtoft, Brockhurst, Monks Kirby, Street Ashton, Pailton, Harborough Magna / Parva, Newbold on Avon, home.


----------



## Domus (28 Dec 2020)

January to April inc. 30 points
May to August inc. 30 points

September 4 Cartmel, Bowland Bridge, Crosthwaite, Crook, Buneside, Kendal, Natland, Sizergh, Levens, Meathop, Grange. 64.1 Kms 1 point
September 12 Barrow to Grange over Sands via Bay Cycle Way 60.13 Kms 1 point
September 15 Wilmslow, High Leigh, Great Budworth, Anderton Boat Lift, Northwich, 50.4 Kms 1 point
September 16 Northwich, Winsford, Nantwich, Audlem, Fauls, Stanton, Harmer Hill 82.4 Kms 2 points
September 17 Harmer Hill, Ellesmere, Oldcastle, Malpas, Tattenhall, Chester. 73.7 Kms 1 point
September 18 Chester, Mickle Trafford, Delemere, Comberbatch, Great Budworth, Wilmslow 72.4 Kms 1 point
September 20 Lindale, Millside, Levens, Arnside, Silverdale and return via Meathop. 69.7 Kms 1 point
September 28 Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill, Holden Wood, Grane Road, Edgworth, Bolton and home 61.1 Kms 1 point
October 1 Lindale, Levens, Milnthorpe, Arnside, Silverdale and return to Grange via Meathop 65.2 Kms 1 point.
October 11 Farnworth, Atherton, Leigh. Hindley, Blackrod, Horwich and home, 56.9 Kms 1 point
October 18 Bury, Rawtenstall, Haslingden, Helmshore, Holcombe Hill, Bolton and home 57.4 Kms 1 point
October 25 Harwood, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Scout Road, Horwich, Bolton and home 55.0 Kms 1 point
October 28 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 50.8 Kms 1 point
November 4 Ainsworth, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 62.1 Kms 1 point
November 7 Ainsworth, Holcombe Hill, Haslingden, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 62.2 Kms 1 point
November 10 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Edgworth, Green Arms Road, Belmont, Horwich and home 53.5 Kms 1 point
November 19 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Rivington, Horwich, Bolton and home 52.7 Kms 1 point
November 27 Bury, Edenfield, Ewood Bridge, Rawtenstall, Bacup, Whitworth, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 55.9 Kms 1 point
December 7 Ainsworth, Egerton, Belmont, Abbey Village, Chorley, Horwich, Bolton and home 59.5 Kms 1 point
December 17 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 53.0 Kms 1 point
December 24 Farnworth, Westhoughton, Adlington, Horwich, Bolton and home 51.3 Kms 1 point
December 28 Ainsworth, Bradshaw, Holcombe Hill. Haslingden, Bacup, Rochdale, Pilsworth and home 61.3 Kms 1 point

Running total 83 points


----------



## 13 rider (28 Dec 2020)

Dec 6th 32.6 miles 1 point
Anstey ,Rothley ,Cossington ,Ratcliffe ,Hoby ,Ragdale ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Swithland ,Anstey
Dec 16th 32.5 miles 1 point
Wymeswold loop
Dec 19th 32.6 miles
Anstey ,Swithland ,Quorn ,Sileby ,Cossington ,Sileby ,Quorn , Loughborough ,Newtown ,Anstey
Dec 26th 51.1 miles 2 points
Anstey ,Desford ,Market Bosworth ,Upton ,Warton ,Austrey ,Swepstone ,Market Bosworth ,Anstey
Dec 27th 63.3 miles 3 points
Anstey ,Quorn ,Thrussington ,Saxeliby ,Wysall ,Gotham ,Normanton ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey
Dec 28th 34.3 miles 1 point 
Anstey ,Quorn ,Barrow ,Burton on the Wolds ,Barrow ,Quorn ,Anstey 

Points in this challenge 83
Points in all challenges 167


----------



## AndreaJ (28 Dec 2020)

AndreaJ said:


> Novembers rides
> 01/11/20 Whixall-Fenns Wood- Fenns Bank- Alkington-Tilstock-Whixall-Horton-Loppington-Colemere- Lyneal - Northwood- Home 59.5km 1point
> 08/11/20 Loppington-Nonely- Myddle- Merrington-Old Woods- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Hordley- Tetchill- Ellesmere- Welsshampton- Lyneal- Northwood- Home 57.7km 1 point
> 15/11/20 Loppington- English Frankton -Burlton- Weston Lullingfields- Bagley- Lee -Tetchill- Ellesmere- Hampton Wood- Breadon Heath- Bettisfield- Northwood- Abbeygreen- Horton- Home 56.8km 1 point
> ...


Decembers rides
05/12/20 Northwood- Whixall- Fenns Wood - Fenns Bank- Alkington- Tilstock- Whixall- Ryebank- Horton- Loppington- Lyneal- Northwood- Home 52.1km 1 point
13/12/20 Wolverley- Loppington- Nonely- Myddle- Merrington- Old Woods- Baschurch- Stanwardine- Bagley - Lee- Ellesmere- Welshampton- Lyneal- Northwood - Home 52.1 km 1 point
Total 55 points.


----------



## Sbudge (30 Dec 2020)

18th January, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3022105778) First time up Kop Hill for 2020, Gt Missenden Loop
25th January, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3042284687) Gentle North London loop
8th February, 50.25km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3082327673) South West London pootle
29th February, 99.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3143153917) Bathgate/Cumbernauld loop - Wind, Snow, Rain, Sun
21st March, 55.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3203679174) Wendover, Tring and Chesham loop
11th April, 57.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3284446447) Wendover loops
19th April, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Tring and Slapton
25th April, 73.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3320942214) Wendover, Slapton and Gaddesden
8th May, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3418801956) Whiteleaf, Smalldean, Dunsmore hills - VE Day ride
15th May, 57.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3455702992) Wendover/Chenies loop - gravel and backroads.
20th May, 50.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3484015323) Wendover/Waddesdon on a Wednesday
24th May, 80.6km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3504694357) Wendover/Oakley via the Phoenix Trail
7th June, 52.0km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3578106353) Wendover/Wycombe loop
5th July, 51.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3716812045) Windy ways Wendover
18th July, 59.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3780546276) Wendover/Watlington Gravel loop
26th July, 52.5km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3815165815) Taynuilt to Musedale and back
28th July, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3826504908) Taynuilt wanderings
30th July, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3837732690) Taynuilt to Connel Bridge and Lora Falls
4th August, 50.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3864686803) NW6 to Enfield loop
23rd August, 55.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3954063440) Gravel and mud along the Icknield Way
29th August, 53.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/3983170055) Potters Bar and St.Albans loop
12th September, 50.7km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4048641847) Richmond, Southall, Wembley and Hampstead
7th October, 50.9km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4164009244) Lea Valley loop
11th October, 54.4km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4181305955) Ashridge and the Beacon loop
23rd October, 50.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4232986549) Aberfoyle to Inversnaid and back
24th October, 80.1km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4237732012) NCRs around the Forth
26th October, 52.6km https://www.strava.com/activities/4246121167) Bannockburn and Denny loop
8th November, 50.3km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4308400551) Wendover, Aylesbury and Princes
29th November, 60.8km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4408141940) Stevenage - Hertford loop
12th December, 50.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4462594342) Wendover, Dunsmore, Bledlow & March - Mud galore
30th December, 52.2km (https://www.strava.com/activities/4539263369) Wendover, Ashridge, Berkamstead loop


----------



## Milkfloat (31 Dec 2020)

January 5th - Warwick, Barford, Loxley, Ettington, Butlers Marston, Harbury, Offchurch, Warwick. 39miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/2983393237
February 2nd - Warwick, Charlecote, Aldermister, Illmington, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick. 42 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3064455413
March 1st - Warwick, Asrton Cantlow, Welford, Dorsington, Welford, Straford upon Avon, Loxley, Wellesbourne, Sherbourne, Warwick. 43 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3144054110
April 5th - Warwick, Long Itchington, Harbury, Bishop's Itchington, Gaydon, Pillerton Hersey, Walton, Newbold Pacey, Barford, Warwick. 37 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3257057206
May 6th - Warwick, Ashorne, Wellesbourne, Walton, Ettington, Loxley, Charlcote, Barford Warwick. 33 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3409907209
June 7th - Warwick, Barford, Charlecote, Alderminster, Illmington, Shipston-on-Stour, Whatcote, Kineton, Morton Morrell, Bishops Tachbrook, Warwick 44.3 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3576211708
July 5th - Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Charelcote, Wimpstone, Mickleton, Illmington, Idlicote, Pillerton Priors, Wellesbourne, Whitnash, Warwick 52.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/3715919999
August 2nd - Warwick, Milverton, Leek Wooton, Haseley Knob, Hockley Heath, Wood End, Lowsonford, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 37 miles. https://www.strava.com/activities/3851785936
September 6th - Warwick, Norton Lindsey, Startford-upon-Avon, Mickleton, Weston-sub-Edge, Chipping Campden, Illmington, Idlicote, Wellesbourne, Leamington Spa, Warwick 51.5 miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4019164627
October 4th - Warwick, Hill Wotton, Beausale, Hockley Heath, Earlswood, Lowsonford, Norton Lindsey, Warwick. 37 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4148659520
November 1st - Warwick, Barford, Wellesbourne, Kineton, Gaydon, Knightcote, Bishops Itchington, Chesterton, Ashorne, Barford, Ambulance (not me), Warwick. 35 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4270151438
December 20th - Warwick, Barford, Wellesbourne, Kineton, Gaydon, Wormleighton, Priors Marston, Hunningham, Warwick. 48 Miles https://www.strava.com/activities/4494718638


----------

